# [Sujet Global] Les mémoires des MacBook Pro



## macinside (17 Juillet 2006)

Suite à ce sujet , un nouvelle discution dédier aux mémoires pour MacBook pro est donc crée 
N'oubliez pas de lire ce sujet également qui est plein d'infos.


----------



## signum (6 Mai 2008)

existe t'il un logiciel comme Memtest 86 sur pc qous mac afin de tester la memoire de mon macbook pro?


----------



## laf (6 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi faire?
Sur "à propos de ce Mac" tu lis combien de RAM il y a ; si ce chiffre correspond à ce que tu as physiquement installé, c'est que ça marche.


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2008)

Que cherches-tu à tester ? As-tu constaté des Kernel Panic ?

Tu peux déjà te diriger sur le programme livré avec les CD/DVD : Apple Hardware Test.

Par contre, il est vrai que je n'ai jamais rencontré sous OS X de programmes remplissant l'intégralité de la mémoire pour en déceler une éventuelle défaillance, comme on en trouve sous Windows.


----------



## Dorian.fr (27 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Comme j'ai 2Go de RAM sur mon MBP et que je voudrai passer à 4Go, mais sur macway.com il y a bien sûr plusieurs types de RAM et je ne sais pas laquelle prendre:

Je sais qu'il me faut de la SODIMM à 667Mhz mais quelle marque?


Voici les propositions, avec une garantie différente etc...

* Mémoire 2 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 MacBook, iMac intel et PC*
44,00 TTC

* Mémoire Dane-Elec 2 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 - garantie 10 ans*
59,00 TTC    

* Mémoire NuImpact 2 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 Mac Intel et PC - garantie à vie                *
59,00 TTC

* Mémoire Kit4 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 MacBook, iMac intel et PC*
84,66 TTC

* Mémoire NuImpact Kit 3 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 Mac Intel et PC - garantie à vie*
93,10 TTC

* Mémoire NuImpact Kit 4 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 Mac Intel et PC - garantie à vie*
123 TTC


Dois-je déjà n'ayant que 2 slots sur le MBP me rabattre sur des barettes de 2Go ou bien puis-je prendre une seule de 4Go, et si oui quelle serait la différence concretement en tant qu'utilisateur?

Je me fie à vos avis d'expert! 
Merci d'avance,

*Dorian.*


----------



## hawkins (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un mac book pro intel core 2 duo 2,33 Mhz, j'ai 2 go de ram et je voulais le faire monter a 4, j'ai donc commandé 2 barrettes de deux Go chacune sur MAc Way, et je voulais savoir si j'ai fait une betise :/
parce qu'en lisant plus haut il est marqué que selon apple il n'ira pas jusqu'a 4 Go, mais si je les place quand meme, est ce qu'il les reconnaitra, mais me bridera a 3 go, est ce que mon mac va bruler ? eek: ) sinon y a pas moyen logiciel pour qu'elles soient reconnues ?

sinon a votre avis dois je annuler ma commande, que ça vaut pas le coups et mieux commander une simple barrette de 1 Go


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2008)

Tu as quel modèle de MBP?


----------



## hawkins (6 Juillet 2008)

salut
j'ai un mac book pro intel core 2 duo 2,33 mhz qui date de Avril 2007, je tourne sous Leopard, et voila, quelles infos je peux donner en plus ?


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2008)

Salut,


Effectivement, si ton modèle de MacBook Pro reconnaitra bien les 4 Go, il n'en gérera que 3. 

Tu ne peux rien y faire, c'est lié au type de microprocesseur. Seule les révisions suivantes (à partir des MBP dits  "Santa Rosa") peuvent gérer 4 Go.

Commander qu'une seule barrette de 2 Go aurait été suffisant, mais mettre ces deux barrettes ne va pas porter à conséquence (et certainement pas abimer ni bruler ton ordinateur). A condition qu'elles soient du bon type (au bon format), c'est-à-dire _200-pin PC2-5300 (667 MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM_.


----------



## hawkins (6 Juillet 2008)

okay, bon en fait je maintiens ma commande pour avoir les 2 memes marques et tout le reste, pour peut avoir un bon fonctionnement ^^
je suis decu quand meme je pensais le gonfler plus


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2008)

Oui, certains conseillent d'appairer les barrettes.

Mais 3 Go, c'est déjà beaucoup. Perso, j'ai 4 Go, et à moins de travailler avec plusieurs machines virtuelles, je dépasse peu souvent les 3 Go.


C'est quoi, comme marque de barrette, sans vouloir être indiscret ?


----------



## hawkins (6 Juillet 2008)

pas de soucis , j'ai pris des NuImpact, j'ai vu qu'elles étaient garanties a vie, et j'en ai lu apparemment du bien, j'ai pris un kit 2X2go 
Sinon il m'arrive parfois de trouver mon mac book pro un peu lent, c'est pour ça que j'ai voulu le gonfler ^^


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2008)

OK, c'est une marque qui a plutôt bonne réputation.

Pour la lenteur, il faut voir si c'est dû à un problème de swap (par manque de mémoire vive) ou si c'est dû à autre chose...


----------



## hawkins (6 Juillet 2008)

ben lent, ça depend ou, parfois au demarrage, je le trouve lent, par contre des programmes comme archicad et Cinéma 4D, ça tourne nickel dessus ^^
j'ai fait des onyx, mais rien a vraiment changé, je vais donc voir avec la ram en plus si ça change quelque chose


----------



## hawkins (11 Juillet 2008)

Salut !
voila, j'ai eu ma ram, je l'ai monté et contrairement a ce qui est indiqué, le mac reconnait bien  les 4 go  :


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

hawkins a dit:


> Salut !
> voila, j'ai eu ma ram, je l'ai monté et contrairement a ce qui est indiqué, le mac reconnait bien  les 4 go  :



C'est bien ce que je t'ai dit:


divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, si ton modèle de MacBook Pro reconnaitra bien les 4 Go, il n'en gérera que 3.


----------



## hawkins (11 Juillet 2008)

ah mince, faux espoir !


----------



## tipatapon (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
MacBook Pro OS X 10.5.4.
Je viens de vérifer mon disque et je vois indiqué:

Capacité =   111,5 go
utilisé     =   110,5 go
disponible =     1,0 go
nombre de fichiers 651.609

Si je comprends bien je suis à moins de 1% de capacité disponible....?
Vais-je avoir rapidement une saturation?

Il faut dire que ces derniers temps j'ai téléchargé pas mal de vidéos sur limewire, ( environ 40 films + 100 épisodes de séries TV ) j'ai peut-être mangé ainsi beaucoup d'espace.

Est-ce que mon analyse est bonne?, et si oui dois-je virer des vidéos...?
Merci de méclairer.
PS- suis-je sur le bon forum pour ce genre de question ?


----------



## divoli (13 Juillet 2008)

IZISEL a dit:


> Bonjour,
> MacBook Pro OS X 10.5.4.
> Je viens de vérifer mon disque et je vois indiqué:
> 
> ...



Attention, ce topic est consacré à la mémoire vive, pas au disque dur. 

Mais pour te répondre, tu es déjà arrivé à saturation. On estime qu'il faut laisser libre au moins 10 % de la capacité du disque dur, afin de ne pas pénaliser le système et provoquer des ralentissements et des pertes de performances. Or toi tu en es à 1 %, c'est très largement insuffisant.

Il est vrai que les fichiers vidéo peuvent vite prendre de la place. Je te conseille de prendre l'habitude de les transférer sur un disque dur externe.


----------



## tipatapon (13 Juillet 2008)

Merci Divoli.
C'est bien ce que je pensais.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

Oui, Divoli l'a dit, tu es déjà à saturation !

Soit tu transfères sur HDD Externe, soit tu achètes un nouveaux HDD en cassant ta garantie...
Le HDD externe est quand même plus avantageux...!


----------



## ambuletz (19 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Voilà je viens de m'offrir un petit MBP:
15" ; 2,5 GHz ; 2Go de RAM

Et j'aimerai rapidement le passer à 4 Go (2 x 2Go)

_Pouvez-vous me dire si ce lot est interessant_ : http://www.grosbill.com/4-g_skill_4...q_pour_mac-69181-informatique-memoire_so_dimm
(G.Skill 4 Go ( 2*2 Go ) PC5300 ( 667MHz ) FA-5300CL5D-4GBSQ pour Mac)

_Si non, que me conseillez vous ?_

_Est-il possible de dépasser la fréquence de 667 MHz ? _

_Et enfin, combien puis-je esperer revendre mes deux barettes de 1Go toutes neuve ?_

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2008)

ambuletz a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Voilà je viens de m'offrir un petit MBP:
> 15" ; 2,5 GHz ; 2Go de RAM
> ...



Salut,


G.SKill est une marque "montante", je dirais (en tout cas sur Mac). De plus en plus de personnes optent pour cette marque, et je n'ai jamais lu de retour négatif.
De plus, ce kit est parfaitement compatible avec ton ordinateur. Donc je ne vois aucune raison de le déconseiller.

Par contre, je te déconseille de revendre les barrettes d'origine, en tout cas tant que ton ordinateur est sous garantie. D'une part, elles sont liées à la garantie de l'ordinateur, et d'autre part tu serais bien embêté si les nouvelles barrettes posaient problème, à terme (même si elles sont sous garantie).


----------



## Akril (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je voudrais augmenter la ram de mon macbook pro pour diverses raisons mais là n'est pas la question.

Je voudrais que vous me confirmiez que ce que j'ai trouvé comme RAM fonctionnera bien sur mon "jouuuulii" MBP ?

Lien 1
*Corsair So-Dimm PC5300 4Go Value (2x2Go)*



Lien 2
*Crucial So-Dimm PC6400 4Go DDR2 (2x2Go) *



Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Dorian.fr (25 Juillet 2008)

Tant que c'est de la SODIMM à 667mhz ça doit aller... 

Sinon tu as macway.com où tu peux voir la compatibitlité de la RAM (tu peux meme rechercher en fonction de critères de compatibilité)

++


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2008)

Akril a dit:


> Je voudrais que vous me confirmiez que ce que j'ai trouvé comme RAM fonctionnera bien sur mon "jouuuulii" MBP ?
> 
> Lien 1
> *Corsair So-Dimm PC5300 4Go Value (2x2Go)*
> ...



Celles du lien 1, oui (sous réserve, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils appellent "cas 5").

Celles du lien 2, non.

Perso, je trouve qu'il vaut mieux l'acheter sur un site qui vend de la ram pour Mac, elle ne sera pas plus chère et tu seras mieux conseillé...


Tu as un topic consacré à la ram des MBP...


----------



## Akril (25 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Celles du lien 1, oui (sous réserve, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils appellent "cas 5").
> 
> Celles du lien 2, non.
> 
> ...



Tu peux me proposer quelques adresses de site spécialisés mac ?


----------



## Dorian.fr (25 Juillet 2008)

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2008)

Bah on cite souvent macway ou ramshopping...

Par exemple, il y a ce kit de 4 Go de marque Kingston, qui présente un excellent rapport qualité/prix


----------



## Akril (25 Juillet 2008)

Merci les gars pour vos liens.
Alors j'ai regardé sur MacWay.

J'ai trouve ce modèle là :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6457/memoire-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-macbook-imac-intel-et-pc.html
Lien

C'est une barrette à 2Go, j'en prends 2 ça me fait à 76.96 euros.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez en plus elles doivent être pas mal puisqu'y a plus de 80 avis avec 10/10 à chaque fois...


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2008)

Non, je te les déconseille, pour les raisons que j'ai expliqué ici (post 23). Il faut privilégier une marque reconnue pour faire des barrettes de qualité (Corsair, Crucial, Kingston, NuImpact, etc...).
Les Mac sont très sensibles à la qualité des barrettes.

Sinon, chez MacWay, il y a ce kit qui est de qualité, mais un peu plus cher que le kit Kingston de chez ramshopping.

Ne crois pas que j'essaye de te pousser à la consommation, mais c'est une erreur d'essayer de faire des économies de quelques euros, avec des barrettes de mauvaise qualité.
Il serait idiot d'acheter un ordinateur d'excellente qualité comme le MBP, à environ 2000 euros, et essayer de grapiller 10 euros sur des barrettes de qualité douteuse, tu vois ce que je veux dire...

N.B.1: Les barrettes (Kingston) que je t'ai indiqué dans mon post précédent sont celles que j'ai dans mon MBP depuis plus d'un an. Ce sont des barrettes réputées pour leur excellente qualité, et garantie à vie.

N.B.2: Je n'ai aucune confiance dans "les avis conso", chaque site commercial peut très bien valider ceux qui l'arrange...


----------



## Akril (25 Juillet 2008)

Bien au contraire merci pour ton conseil. Je m'étais effectivement poser la question de la différence et c'est pourquoi j'attendais d'avoir encore une réponse à ma proposition avant de me lancer.

Merci à tous d'avoir pris le temps de répondre à ce sujet. Et merci pour vos conseils.

La commande est passée.


----------



## harib034 (30 Juillet 2008)

J'ai parcouru un peu le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de cas similaire au mien..

J'ai bientôt l'intention de m'offrir un MBP et je m'interroge sur l'utilité de 4go par rapport à 2go. 

Mon but est d'effectuer un travail quotidien de bureautique pouvant durer plusieurs heures d'affilée et, en tant que loisir, effectuer de la création musicale voir par la suite des lives (toujours en tant qu'amateur). Dans mon travail je recherche bien entendu la fluidité et la rapidité. Cela necessite t-il 4go de mémoire? Vais-je remarquer une différence significative?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (30 Juillet 2008)

harib034 a dit:


> J'ai parcouru un peu le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de cas similaire au mien..
> 
> J'ai bientôt l'intention de m'offrir un MBP et je m'interroge sur l'utilité de 4go par rapport à 2go.
> 
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum 

Pour répondre à ta question je ne pense pas que la différence entre 2 et 4go de RAM sera notable vu l'utilisation que tu veux en faire  En tout cas si tu t'en tient à cette utilisation.
Si tu veux par exemple en même temps que d'utiliser un logiciel de montage audio, utiliser un logiciel consommant beaucoup de ressources (e.g. Final Cut ou un logiciel de virtualisation) là 2go ne suffiront pas.

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question


----------



## divoli (30 Juillet 2008)

Bah de toute façon, le MBP est équipé de 2 Go en standard (mais 4 Go en option, pour 160  de plus, c'est énorme comme tarif).

Donc autant acheter un MBP avec ses 2 Go. Ensuite, à chacun de voir à ce moment là et à l'utilisation si 2 Go sont suffisant. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il est facile d'acheter un kit de qualité de 4 Go (2 X 2 Go), ce qui revient actuellement aux alentours de 80  (donc beaucoup moins que chez Apple).


----------



## Fuilgy (30 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

juste un petite question peut être un peu stupide mais bon ...

J'aimerai passer mon Macbook pro new génération à 4 go de RAM, la question est simple.
J'ai 2 go pour le moment, mais 2 * 1 go, donc si je veux passé à 4 go je dois acheter 2 nouvelles barrettes de 2 * 2 go ou le mac possède 4 slots mémoire et dans ce cas j'ai juste à acheter une barrette de 2 go ?

Merci pour vos réponse à venir.


Cdlt, 

Fuilgy.


----------



## Fuilgy (30 Juillet 2008)

Hum ...

je viens de me trouver une réponse, comme quoi quand on cherche un peu mais c'est pas évident quand on est occupé 

Il y a donc seulement 2 slots, je devrais donc acheter 2 barrettes de 2go chacune.


----------



## harib034 (30 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses


----------



## janusatisland (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

(Après une petite recherche)

Config : MacBook pro - Intel santa rosa core duo 2 Ghz - 2 giga Ram - 80 hdd : 

Sur la fiche techique lors de l'achat en 2006, dans extension de ram : (c'était indiqué) indéfini ; après renseignement auprès des vendeurs ils n'en savaient pas plus. 

Avez une information à ce sujet ou une fiche technique ? Merci encore. 

Janus


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2008)

janusatisland a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> (Après une petite recherche)
> 
> ...



ça serai bien de lire le sujet : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/e...es-des-portables-mac-ppc-et-intel-223155.html


----------



## chacha95 (3 Août 2008)

Salut ! Si c'est effectivement un macbookpro santarosa, il doit supporter jusqu'à 4 gigas de ram.

Mais je m'étonne de voir qu'il s'agisse d'un core duo et non d'un core2duo avec un DD de 80 Go...


----------



## fontace (5 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah on cite souvent macway ou ramshopping...
> 
> Par exemple, il y a ce kit de 4 Go de marque Kingston, qui présente un excellent rapport qualité/prix



+1 

J'avais fait installer ce kit de 4 GB lors de l'achat de mon MBP Penryn, aucun problème et le magasin m'avait même repris les 2 GB d'origine.


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2008)

Oui, mais sur le principe on est supposé ne pas se séparer des barrettes d'origine, du moins tant que l'ordinateur est sous garantie.


----------



## noar314 (7 Août 2008)

bonjour
nouveau sur le forum, je sais pas bien si je m'y prend comme il fo..

j'ai un macbook pro 2,4 GHZ, acheter en aout 2007..
j'aimerais savoir si il accepte les 4G ou bien se limite aux 3 ?

je cherche mais je n'arrive pas a savoir avant d'acheter une deuxieme barrette..

sur mactraker est indiquer que oui, mais pas avec la meme reference de carte graphique..
je suis un peu perdu...

* 2.4GHz Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo
* Résolution de 1 440 x 900 pixels
* 2 Go de mémoire
* Disque dur 120Go
* Lecteur SuperDrive double couche 8x
* Carte graphique ATY RadeonX1600 avec 256 Mo de SDRAM


----------



## claud (7 Août 2008)

Vas voir là:
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-portables-mac-ppc-et-intel-110177.html


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2008)

noar314 a dit:


> j'ai un macbook pro 2,4 GHZ, acheter en aout 2007..
> j'aimerais savoir si il accepte les 4G ou bien se limite aux 3 ?



4 Go, assurément.

Ceci dit, le MBP contient deux slots (deux emplacements), chacun occupé par une barrette de 1 Go.

Donc il est nécessaire de retirer les deux barrettes de 1 Go, et les remplacer par deux barrettes de 2 Go.

On trouve facilement des kits de 4 Go (2 X 2 Go).


----------



## glutglut (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un mbp qui n'accepte qui ne prend en compte que 3go de mémoire vive.

J'ai deja acheté une barrette de 2 go g-skill. je souhaiterai exploiter les 3go mais je me demande si il est préférable de prendre une barrette 1go de la même marque ou plutôt la même barrette 2go (en sachant que 1go ne sera pas prit en compte).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## DardOo (12 Août 2008)

Salut à tous !

Voilà, pour répondre à Glutglut, je ne sais pas exactement ce qui serait "préférable", mais personnellement, je choisirais 2Go+1Go par souci économique et d'éviter le gaspillage. Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas sûr que les mémoires doivent être de même marque (même si c'est sans doute préférable), ni même de caractéristiques équivalentes. Je pense simplement que la "plus faible" bridera les capacités de l'autre (par exemple sit tes timings sont différents, ton PC se calera sur les timings les plus hauts). Maintenant, je ne suis absolument pas spécialiste en mémoires (c'est pourquoi je suis là, d'ailleurs) et je me base simplement sur le bon sens...

En fait si je suis ici, c'est parce que moi aussi, j'ai un petit problème, sans doute très simple pour vous autres, as du Mac. J'ai changé la RAM de mon Mac (upgrade de 2 à 4 sur un MBP Santa Rosa (pas un Penryn)) et j'y ai mis ceci : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/39545-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_x_2_Go_PC6400_SQ.html. Comme vous le constatez, c'est de la PC2 6400, elle devrait donc avoir une fréquence de 800 Mhz. Là où le bas blesse, c'est que lorsque je vais dans "à propos de mon mac", il m'indique que c'est de la mémoire 667 Mhz... Problème, donc... 
Alors ma question est la suivante : ai-je été arnaqué (enfin, ça oui, ça paraît évident que je l'ai été) et par qui (Apple dont le processeur fonctionne à 800Mhz, mais dont la carte mère n'accepte pas cette fréquence, par Materiel.net qui ment sur les données techniques de ses produits ou pire, par G.skill) ? Honnêtement, j'ai l'impression que Materiel.net est de bonne foi dans cette histoire car sur l'emballage des barrettes, il est effectivement marqué que c'est de la PC2 6400. Avez-vous déjà eu une telle mésaventure avec ce marchand ou ce type de mémoire ? Connaissez-vous une solution pour débrider le slot si c'est cela le problème ? 
En tous cas, si ça doit être une bride sur le slot, laissez-moi mettre en doute l'homogénéité des configurations proposées par Apple vu l'impossibilité de caler le timing du processeur sur celui de la mémoire pour obtenir le fameux rapport entier (800:800) que je recherchais (sinon, il me reste toujours la possibilité d'acheter des barrettes aux timings plus bas en PC2 5300)... De toute façon, je suppose qu'Apple s'en lavera les mains puisque ce n'est pas de la mémoire certifiée... 

Merci le trusting "designed by Apple in California" !


----------



## fontace (18 Août 2008)

DardOo a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> ...
> Comme vous le constatez, c'est de la PC2 6400, elle devrait donc avoir une fréquence de 800 Mhz. Là où le bas blesse, c'est que lorsque je vais dans "à propos de mon mac", il m'indique que c'est de la mémoire 667 Mhz... Problème, donc...
> Alors ma question est la suivante : ai-je été arnaqué (enfin, ça oui, ça paraît évident que je l'ai été) et par qui (Apple dont le processeur fonctionne à 800Mhz, mais dont la carte mère n'accepte pas cette fréquence, par Materiel.net qui ment sur les données techniques de ses produits ou pire, par G.skill) ?



Salut,

Je pense que c'est normal, voici un extrait de la description du MacBook Pro (Penryn) vue sur le site d'Apple :_Le processeur Intel Core 2 Duo ultra-rapide est encadré par une architecture système évoluée intégrant jusqu'à 4 Go de mémoire DDR2 à 667 MHz, un bus frontal à 800 MHz et des graphismes PCI Express à 16 voies.
_​Il semble donc que la fréquence de la RAM et celle du bus sont deux choses différentes. Sinon Apple aurait directement utilisé de la RAM à 800 MHz... non ?


----------



## vian (19 Août 2008)

Salut a tous, 

Petit retour sur un achat de memoire RAM effectue aux Etats Unis avec le vendeur crucial.com. 

J'ai un MBP de juin 2007, 2.2 Ghz, 120 Go de DD et 2 Go de RAM. Je voulais monter a 4 Go. J'ai choisi de passer par un achat sur le net avec crucial, donc. Je choisis le mode d'envoi le moins cher, on annonce ~10 jours. Commande passee le 25 juillet, colis suivi par UPS on line, jusqu'au 31 aout, ou le colis est remis a USPS. Depuis plus de nouvelles, du moins de ce colis. Le paquet a ete envoye depuis l'Ontario, il est arrive en quelques jours a San Francisco ou il est remis a USPS.

Appel a crucial, on m'explique que c'est le defaut de leur systeme, pour des raisons de cout, ils font livrer par USPS une fois dans la ville de destination et qu'il n'y a pas moyen de suivre le deroulement de la livraison. 
J'attend encore quelques jours, les rappelle pour un renvoi, pas de problemes, en une journee je recois un nouveau coli,s cette fois USPS livraison a domicile avec tracking tip top. 

Bilan:
- super contact a crucial, en meme temps, je n'avais rien a me reprocher.
- bonne reactivite a une perte de colis
- evitez de commander avec le moyen de livraison le moins cher.
- le macbook pro upgraded se porte comme un charme.

Voila le feedback pour crucial.com

(dsl pour les accents, je sais, c'est penible.)


----------



## DardOo (20 Août 2008)

Salut ! 

Tout d'abord merci à Fontace de s'être intéressé à mon problème !
Néanmoins, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Tu dis que la fréquence de RAM et la fréquence du FSB sont différentes et là je suis entièrement d'accord. Seulement, il ne faudrait pas arrêter la réflexion à ce simple état de fait ! Ca détermine quand même la bande passante entre le processeur (un T7500 pour ma part) et ladite mémoire. 
Le problème ici, c'est que ma fréquence RAM est désynchronisée par rapport au FSB. Or, pour bien faire, le rapport entre les deux devrait être entier. Et comme tu le constates aisément (j'ai jamais été un foudre de guerre mathématique, mais quand même) 800/667=1,19(...) est loin d'être un chiffre entier, alors que 800/800 l'aurait été. Maintenant, je me retrouve dans une situation de surcadence mémoire qui ne plaît pas beaucoup, parce qu'elle n'apporte pour ainsi dire que des cacahuètes. Là où soit un rapport 800/800 soit de la RAM CL4 m'aurait apporté des gains bien plus appréciables.
Pour être encore plus clair : quitte à avoir un chip clocké à 667, j'aurais du acheter de la 667 à bas timings (mais bon, il est de notoriété publique que les processeur Intel préfèrent de la mémoire haute fréquence que low timing, c'est pourquoi j'avais choisi cette première option). Ainsi que ma mauvaise expérience serve à ceux que ça prendrait d'upgrader leur mémoire : préférez acheter des barrettes bas timings que haute fréquence si vous avez un MBP révision Penryn (je parle pour la précédente génération, parce que je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de la nouvelle) !

Et aussi, j'ai bien aimé que tu penses qu'Apple aurait mis de la PC2 6400 si le chip l'avait supporté Sur ce point, tu ferais sans doute des configuration matérielle qui tiennent plus la route qu'Apple. Malgré tout, je doute que tu puisses mettre autant d'argent dans les caisses de ton entreprise en procédant de la sorte : la PC2 6400 à un coût par rapport à la 667 (à timings égaux) et c'est ce coût qui est récupéré par Apple sous forme de bénéfice. Parce que si Apple devait fournir "ce qu'il y a de mieux" dans ces machines, ils y gagneraient simplement moins d'argent. Et c'est évidemment le cas pour toutes les autres entreprises qui vendent du matériel "tout fait", sinon comment faire descendre les coûts d'achats, de production sans abaisser la barre tarifaire ? Parce que si on suit ton raisonnement, nous ne devrions pas avoir des disques durs Hitatchi, ni de la mémoire premier prix dans nos ordinateurs. Et pourtant...
Les voix du marketing sont particulièrement impénétrables...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2008)

signum a dit:


> existe t'il un logiciel comme Memtest 86 sur pc qous mac afin de tester la memoire de mon macbook pro?



Oui, Memtest OSX, qui vaut moins de 2$.

Les Infos Système activées dans _A propos de ce Mac_ permettent de vérifier l'état statique de la mémoire-RAM, 
mais, comme l'Apple Hardware Test, ne permettent pas de détecter les microcoupures intermittentes de RAM : c'est pourquoi Memtest OSX est lancé trois fois de suite (par défaut). 

Il est de plus paramétrable pour s'adapter à la quantité voulue (en Mo) de RAM.  
(_le "Users_Guide.rtf" se trouve facilement avec "memtest osx" dans Google_)

Enfin, et c'est grâce à ça que je vous peux vous répondre,  macosxhints vient de publier un article incriminant les microcoupures de RAM dans beaucoup de refus d'installation d'un OS X sur une machine compatible par ailleurs.


----------



## fontace (22 Août 2008)

DardOo a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tout d'abord merci à Fontace de s'être intéressé à mon problème !
> Néanmoins, ...



De rien mais, honnêtement, je n'ai pas poussé mes recherches... d'ailleurs, loin de moi l'idée de débattre des fréquences. Ce n'est pas du chinois pour moi mais, vu la vitesse d'évolution dans ce domaine, j'ai un peu décroché ces derniers mois ! :mouais:

J'ai un MBP Penryn avec 4 Go de RAM à 667 MHz, donc si quelqu'un a la même machine avec de la RAM de plus haute fréquence, ce serait bien de savoir ce qui est indiqué dans les propriétés matérielles...

Concernant les barrettes de type Low Latency, ou CAS4, il a été démontré chez "Bare Feats" que cela ne vaut vraiment pas la peine d'investir là-dedans.

Quant aux disques durs Hitachi... il me semble justement être dans les meilleurs du marché non ? Du moins en 7200 t/min.


----------



## papireque (25 Août 2008)

Salut à tous,

nouveau sur le forum, je suis également nouel utilisateur de MacBook Pro!!!
J'en suis super ocntent mais je vais quand meme le booster un peu en le passant à 4Go de ram... histoire de!

La gskill est elle ok pour cette machine?..

Merci de vos reponse

De plus, je vais par la meme occasion peut etre boosté la machine de ma cherie, un MB de 2.4 ghz acheté en janvier 2008... j ecrois qu'on peut aller jusqu'a 4Go egalement, et j'aimerai savoir si la meme gskill que pour le MBP ira?..

Merci de vos reponses!!!


----------



## fontace (25 Août 2008)

papireque a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> nouveau sur le forum, je suis également nouel utilisateur de MacBook Pro!!!
> J'en suis super ocntent mais je vais quand meme le booster un peu en le passant à 4Go de ram... histoire de!
> ...



Je ne connais pas la marque "gskill", mais j'ai déjà lu que c'est une marque qui monte...

Par contre, la marque Kingston est impeccable, je te conseille le kit suivant de 4 Go pour Apple :
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2%2F4G

J'ai déjà commandé sur ce site, le prix est très compétitif et ils livrent rapidement. Il ne faut pas payer les frais de ports pour une livraison rapide, la livraison standard est en réalité égale à 3/4 jours...


----------



## DeepDark (25 Août 2008)

papireque a dit:


> De plus, je vais par la meme occasion peut etre boosté la machine de ma cherie, un MB de 2.4 ghz acheté en janvier 2008... j ecrois qu'on peut aller jusqu'a 4Go egalement, et j'aimerai savoir si la meme gskill que pour le MBP ira?



Pour MBP et MB ce sont les même barrettes qu'il faut donc tu peux commander le même kit pour les MBP et le MB (celui de ta copine gère effectivement jusqu'à 4go de RAM).

Gskill jamais testé et jamais lu d'avis non plus...
Kingston, Corsair, Crucial et OCZ sont des marques réputées avec lesquelles tu n'auras aucun problèmes


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pour MBP et MB ce sont les même barrettes qu'il faut donc tu peux commander le même kit pour les MBP et le MB (celui de ta copine gère effectivement jusqu'à 4go de RAM).


Absolument, même type et même format. En clair, les mêmes barrettes. 



DeepDark a dit:


> Gskill jamais testé et jamais lu d'avis non plus...
> Kingston, Corsair, Crucial et OCZ sont des marques réputées avec lesquelles tu n'auras aucun problèmes


Gskill est effectivement une marque "montante", je n'ai jamais entendu de retour négatif. Il y a également la marque canadienne NuImpact dont les barrettes sont de bonne qualité.

Le mieux est d'acheter un kit de 4 Go (2 X 2 Go). Des marques comme Crucial, Kingston, NuImpact en proposent...


----------



## papireque (25 Août 2008)

oki merci pour vos reponses et pour vos liens!!! c'est super sympa

je visite les liens de vos propositions et je passe commande!!!
le fait de doubler la ram de nos machines va t elle se ressentir fortement?..
elles fonctionnent deja tres bien mais tant qu'a faire!

merci


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2008)

papireque a dit:


> oki merci pour vos reponses et pour vos liens!!! c'est super sympa
> 
> je visite les liens de vos propositions et je passe commande!!!
> le fait de doubler la ram de nos machines va t elle se ressentir fortement?..
> ...



Rajouter de la ram ne va pas rendre l'ordinateur ni plus rapide ni plus performant. Cela va simplement empêcher ou retarder le phénomène de swap, qui provoque des ralentissements quand on a pas assez de mémoire vive.


----------



## DardOo (26 Août 2008)

Salut ! 

@ Fontace : 
je n'ai pas envie de débattre non plus sur la qualité intrinsèque des disques Hitatchi ou des mémoires Kingston (matériel par défaut sur nos Macs). Cependant, j'ai déjà émis des remarques et des doutes concernant la fiabilité de ces équipements. Perso, j'ai une très nette préférence pour Western Digital (ou même Seagate) concernant ces premiers et pour OCZ, Gskill ou Crucial concernant ces secondes. Mais les pannes mécaniques rencontrées avec plusieurs disques Hitatchi ne sont pas étrangères à cela... Le sujet n'étant pas là...


@ Papireque :
Je pense que beaucoup de réponses t'ont été faites. Néanmoins, je voulais te faire un retour de la part d'un utilisateur de mémoire G.skill. Visiblement tu as la révision supérieure à la mienne du MBP, ton chipset pourrait donc peut-être supporte la 6400, contrairement au mien... Toujours est-il que j'ai acquis celle-ci http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_porta...PC6400_SQ.html dont je n'exploite que 667MHz de la bande passante. 
La mémoire est donc bel et bien entièrement compatible. Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de problème de fiabilité. 
Entre nous, je te conseille quand même de garder la mémoire d'origine le temps que court ta garantie puisque c'est celle-ci qui était dans ton PC à l'achat et c'est donc celle-ci qui est couverte...

Quant aux performances, comme l'a dit Divoli, il n'y a pas de différence flagrante dans l'utilisation bureautique. 
Malgré cela, si tu utilises une/des machine(s) virtuelle(s), leur allouer plus de mémoire les rend de facto beaucoup plus agréables à utiliser. Exemple : si tu donnes 2Go à une partition Vista sous VmWare ou Parallels, tu constateras qu'il prendra d'emblée toute la RAM allouée pour installer ses quartiers. 
Si tu n'utilises pas la virtualisation et que tu ne constates pas que ta mémoire est souvent saturée (MacOs est quand même assez gourmand sur les premiers Mo, mais il s'économise bien par la suite en fonction des programmes lancés), il me semble inutile d'investir dans 4 Go (si du moins tu en a déjà au moins 2). Ton temps de boot reste identique (pour ma part en tous cas, près de 3 minutes que ce soit avec 2 ou 4Go). Si tu constates une baisse de performances il est cependant vrai que la première pièce hardware à changer est la RAM : c'est facile et relativement peu coûteux. Mais la bride se situe souvent au niveau soit du processeur, soit de la carte graphique (pour ma part en tous cas, c'est clairement le cas). 
Pour en revenir à la RAM, le gain potentiel est fait, comme le dit Divoli, au moment où ta  RAM est noyée par ton système et où elle décide donc de déléguer la tâche au disque dur (beaucoup plus lent). Substantiellement, avec 4Go, tu retardes donc cet instant fatidique.

Voilà, bon choix .


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

DardOo a dit:


> @ Fontace :
> je n'ai pas envie de débattre non plus sur la qualité intrinsèque des disques Hitatchi ou des mémoires Kingston (matériel par défaut sur nos Macs).



:mouais:

On est un peu hors-sujet, mais Hitachi et Kingston ne sont pas à proprement dit sollicitées pour du matériel utilisé par défaut dans les Mac.
Concernant les disques durs, Apple, selon les périodes et les générations de Mac, a sollicité toute sorte de marques; Hitachi certes, mais également bien d'autres. Y compris Seagate, dont toute un série de disques durs s'est avérée défectueuse l'année dernière dans les MacBook.
Concernant la mémoire vive, Apple se fournit actuellement chez une société dont j'ai oublié le nom, mais ce n'est pas Kingston.

Concernant la fréquence de la ram, je ne voulais pas entrer dans ce débat. Mais il faut bien comprendre que changer la ram est juste toléré par Apple (je parle dans le cadre d'un ordinateur sous garantie). Apple indique clairement dans le manuel quel type et format de barrette il faut utiliser, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi passer outre et commencer à dévier vers de la 6400 à 800 MHz. C'est vraiment chercher les ennuis...


----------



## DeepDark (26 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant la mémoire vive, Apple se fournit actuellement chez une société dont j'ai oublié le nom, mais ce n'est pas Kingston.



Ca ne serait pas Hynix et Samsung?


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ca ne serait pas Hynix et Samsung?



Exact, Hynix (si c'est toujours le cas).


----------



## DardOo (26 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> On est un peu hors-sujet




Non, on l'est complètement .



divoli a dit:


> passer outre et commencer à dévier vers de la 6400 à 800 MHz. C'est vraiment chercher les ennuis...



Excuse-moi, mais là tu me fais passer pour une tête brûlée lobotomisée à la graine de haricot vert. Je ne vois pas en quoi posséder une mémoire, même en surcadence par rapport à la bande passante du chipset, constitue un risque quelconque, ou alors il faut que tu m'expliques pourquoi (j'avoue être une vraie quiche et si quelqu'un peut m'en apprendre plus, je ne dirais pas non). Au contraire, je trouve ça presque plus intelligent de systématiquement choisir une mémoire à fréquence maximalisée. Cela présente, selon moi, un gros avantage : si tu gardes les barrettes antérieures, lorsque tu changes de machines, tu remets les anciennes et tu gardes les nouvelles qui seront peut-être à la bonne fréquence du nouveau PC. Evidemment tu me diras que mon argument tombe  avec l'arrivée de la DDRIII, mais tu pourras toujours revendre de la 6400 plus cher .
Il est vrai que je n'ai pas lu le manuel d'Apple fourni avec la machine (je n'en suis pas fan...), mais il était, selon moi, cohérent de penser qu'un proco à 800MHz serait monté sur un chipset qui ne briderait pas la mémoire 800MHz ! Surtout si on part du principe qu'Apple ne place pas forcément le matériel aux meilleures specs dans ses configurations (tu remarqueras les pincettes que j'ai prises pour écrire cette phrase...) -comprendre : de la 6400 sur un chipset acceptant la 6400-. Non ? Bref, on va pas en parler pendant encore 5 pages... 

Apple, je t'aime quand même :love: 




*...ou pas...*


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

DardOo a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi posséder une mémoire, même en surcadence par rapport à la bande passante du chipset, constitue un risque quelconque, ou alors il faut que tu m'expliques pourquoi (j'avoue être une vraie quiche et si quelqu'un peut m'en apprendre plus, je ne dirais pas non).



Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas technicien. Mais je constate simplement que tu ne fais pas les choses comme il faut (c'est-à-dire respecter les consignes d'Apple), pour ensuite venir te plaindre qu'on t'aurait "arnaquer".

Perso, je m'en tiens à un raisonnement simple: je me réfère à ce qui est indiqué dans le mode d'emploi. Cela va te paraitre un peu simpliste ou un peu rigide comme raisonnement, mais mes connaissances étant limitées, cela évite les déconvenues.


----------



## Aekold (28 Août 2008)

A votre avis, est-ce que cette mémoire vive sera compatible avec mon macbook pro ? 

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...801-VS4GSDSKIT667D2.html?noretour=1&isalone=1

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Août 2008)

Aekold a dit:


> A votre avis, est-ce que cette mémoire vive sera compatible avec mon macbook pro ?
> 
> http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...801-VS4GSDSKIT667D2.html?noretour=1&isalone=1
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


Normalement oui mais tu as quel modèle de MBP?


----------



## Aekold (29 Août 2008)

Intel Core2Duo, 2,4 GHZ, Santa Roza


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2008)

Aekold a dit:


> Intel Core2Duo, 2,4 GHZ, Santa Roza


Ok alors tu peux le monter jusqu'à 4go  (certains MBP ne géraient au maximum 3go de RAM, c'est pour cela que je t'ai posé cette quesiton )


----------



## Aekold (29 Août 2008)

Okay, merci beaucoup pour tes réponses. Je commande ça tout de suite.


----------



## fragelrock (4 Septembre 2008)

j'ai acheté 2 barrettes de 1go pour mon macbook pro chez les chinois à rue montgallet
marque inconnu 
RAS 
tout fonctionne


----------



## Aekold (4 Septembre 2008)

Pareil pour moi le Kit CORSAIR 4GO commandé chez CDISCOUNT marche parfaitement.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (9 Septembre 2008)

Et 8 Go sur les derniers MBP c'est possible ? Quelle est la limite du processeur et de l'OS ?


----------



## DeepDark (9 Septembre 2008)

CorbeilleNews a dit:


> Et 8 Go sur les derniers MBP c'est possible ? Quelle est la limite du processeur et de l'OS ?


Tu as déjà eu des réponse dans ton autre post : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/8-go-dans-un-macbook-pro-cest-possible-233375.html#post4814651


----------



## CorbeilleNews (9 Septembre 2008)

Merci au modérateur qui a fermé mon sujet original : ça aurait été mieux de transférer la réponse très utile ici (car elle n'y est pas)


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2008)

CorbeilleNews a dit:


> Merci au modérateur qui a fermé mon sujet original : c'est pas moi qui a mis la réponse concernant le soft dans mon autre post (même si je la remercie grandement  ) ca aurait été mieux de transférér la réponse très utile ici (car elle n'y est pas) plutôt que de vérrouiller : on avait bien compris qu'il ne fallait plus utiliser mon sujet mais c'est un peu barbare comme agissement : genre c'est moi qui dit !!!!   Des fois un peu plus de diplomatie et de modestie ca ne fait pas de mal.



regarder les sujets existant aussi ne fait pas de mal  surtout que ce sujet est la pour TOUTES LES QUESTIONS sur les rams  Le rôle du modo c'est aussi de donner une ligne au forum et éviter 36 000 sujet pour un même thème


----------



## BS0D (21 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous , 

Euuuh, je suis un peu comme un gland, je m'explique: 
Par dépit à la vue de la lenteur ponctuelle de mon MPB Penryn, je viens de commander 2x2Go de RAM sur MacWay, qui m'ont coûté 84&#8364; frais de port compris. Je lui rajoute donc 2Go de mémoire, car il n'en a que 2Go par défaut.

Seulement je ne sais pas si j'ai fait le bon choix (je n'ai pas pris les premiers prix...).
*J'ai pris de la Dane-Elec:*

_ Mémoire Dane-Elec 2 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 - garantie 10 ans
Modèle : S2D667-06456
Garantie : 10 ans pièces et main d'&#339;uvre retour atelier_

Les avis des users semblaient positifs, mais je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai même pas eu la présence d'esprit de venir me renseigner ici avant de faire chauffer la CB! :rose:
La longueur de la garantie me paraissait assez classe, et avant tout "rassurante" je dois dire. Par contre je me suis aperçu après coup, que pour le même prix, Nu-Impact faisait des barrettes équivalentes garanties à vie...
Ça m'apprendra à jouer du coup-de-tête...

Est-ce selon vous un bon choix?


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2008)

Bah "un gland", on le savait déjà, tu t'es taillé une sacrée réputation. 




Dane-Elec et Nu-Impact sont d'excellentes marques, qui font des barrettes de bonne qualité. Et la garantie prolongée sur une très longue période (que ce soit à vie ou sur dix ans) démontrent qu'elles sont sûrs de la fiabilité de leurs produits, c'est ça qu'il faut voir.

Maintenant, que les barrettes soient garantie à vie ou pour une durée de dix ans, pour moi c'est du pareil au même. La "garantie à vie" a surtout un effet psychologique.
Tu sais très bien que pratiquement, ton ordinateur a très peu de chances de durer dix ans, qu'il risque de tomber en panne et que tu ne pourras ou voudras plus le faire réparer parce que totalement obslolète (et en plus peu ou plus de chances de trouver les pièces).
Dans dix ans, le matériel informatique aura totalement changé, même au niveau des barrettes.

Perso, je t'aurais conseillé un kit de 4 Go comme celui de Nu-Impact et non deux barrettes séparées, il y a plus de chances d'avoir des barrettes strictement identiques (et encore ce n'est même pas sûr).

Tu disposes d'un délai de rétraction de 7 jours pour retourner ces barrettes (si tu contactes MacWay maintenant je suis quasiment sûr qu'ils vont te dire qu'elles sont parties du dépot).

Mais perso, j'accepterais quand même ces barrettes, ton choix ne me semble pas réellement problématique, et un renvoi ne me parait pas vraiment justifié.


----------



## BS0D (22 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dane-Elec et Nu-Impact sont d'excellentes marques, qui font des barrettes de bonne qualité. Et la garantie prolongée sur une très longue période (que ce soit à vie ou sur dix ans) démontrent qu'elles sont sûrs de la fiabilité de leurs produits, c'est ça qu'il faut voir.
> 
> Maintenant, que les barrettes soient garantie à vie ou pour une durée de dix ans, pour moi c'est du pareil au même. La "garantie à vie" a surtout un effet psychologique.



Me voilà bien rassuré, merci divoli


----------



## steinway59 (24 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais sur le principe on est supposé ne pas se séparer des barrettes d'origine, du moins tant que l'ordinateur est sous garantie.



pourquoi ne faut il pas se séparer des barrettes d'origine durant la garantie du MBP?
je demande ça parce que je vais passer mon BMP à 4Go et voulait revendre mes 2 barrettes de 1Go


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> pourquoi ne faut il pas se séparer des barrettes d'origine durant la garantie du MBP?
> je demande ça parce que je vais passer mon BMP à 4Go et voulait revendre mes 2 barrettes de 1Go



  si pour une raison ou pour une autre tu avais un problème, et qu'apple par le plus grand des hasards exigeait de reprendre le mbp dans son état d'origine, ie sans composants extérieurs, et que tu n'avais plus la RAM d'origine, tu serais bien emmerdé 
ca me parait logique quoi...


----------



## steinway59 (24 Septembre 2008)

ok! merci! je n'avais pas pensé à cela du tout.
je vais donc garder mes barrettes


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> ok! merci! je n'avais pas pensé à cela du tout.
> je vais donc garder mes barrettes



Ça vaut mieux que de les revendre pour se faire 30 malheureux euros, qui en toute honnêteté vont te mettre plus dans le caca qu'autre chose en cas de souci avec ton ordi


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2008)

BSOD a bien expliqué les choses. Les barrettes font partie intégrante de la machine, ce ne sont pas des pièces "à part". Tu es supposé les avoir avec toi durant la période de garantie, même si tu en as mis d'autres à la place dans ton ordi.

De plus, si ton ordi tombe en panne, et s'il s'avère que le problème vient des barrettes, les frais risquent de ne pas passer en garantie et le centre agréé pourrait très bien te présenter la facture. Alors que si tu as gardé les barrettes d'origine, tu peux très bien éviter ça.

Et puis, sous garantie ou non, si tes futurs barrettes s'avèrent un jour ou l'autre défectueuses (les barrettes sont des éléments relativement fragiles), tu seras bien content de pouvoir remettre celles d'origine.

Enfin, comme l'a dit BSOD, et étant donné le prix de la mémoire vive actuellement, tu ne récupererais pas grand chose de la revente, à part d'éventuels ennuis par la suite du fait que tu les ais vendues...


----------



## steinway59 (24 Septembre 2008)

vous avez tous deux 100% raison!
merci de vos conseils!


----------



## cedric198175 (17 Octobre 2008)

Comme je n'ai rien trouver sur l'ensemble du topic est ce que le kit 
*VS4GSDSKIT667D2 de chez Corsair fonctionne sur MacBook Pro 2.5gh (février 2008) 
*


merci de vos réponses


----------



## cedric198175 (21 Octobre 2008)

peut etre que je me casse trop la tête mais si on respecte bien les spécificités fournis par apple a savoir so-dimm ddr2 5300, de la mémoire PC fonctionne normalement? car les certifiées Mac sont 30% plus cher et surtout jamais dispo de suite 
qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## fontace (21 Octobre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> Comme je n'ai rien trouver sur l'ensemble du topic est ce que le kit
> *VS4GSDSKIT667D2 de chez Corsair fonctionne sur MacBook Pro 2.5gh (février 2008)
> *
> 
> ...



J'ai acheté ce kit de 4 Go de marque Kingston, certifié Apple, chez RAM Shopping. Aucun problème, j'ai d'ailleurs remarqué depuis qu'ils vendent exactement les mêmes kits chez mon Apple Premium Reseller... 

Pour info, la référence "KTA-..." signifie "Kingston for Apple".  Si tu commandes sur ce site, prends la livraison "Eco" car j'avais choisi ce mode de livraison et la RAM est arrivée en 3 jours.  Alors qu'ils indiquent 7 jours...


----------



## cedric198175 (27 Octobre 2008)

fontace a dit:


> J'ai acheté ce kit de 4 Go de marque Kingston, certifié Apple, chez RAM Shopping. Aucun problème, j'ai d'ailleurs remarqué depuis qu'ils vendent exactement les mêmes kits chez mon Apple Premium Reseller...
> 
> Pour info, la référence "KTA-..." signifie "Kingston for Apple".  Si tu commandes sur ce site, prends la livraison "Eco" car j'avais choisi ce mode de livraison et la RAM est arrivée en 3 jours.  Alors qu'ils indiquent 7 jours...




Finalement j'ai pris de la corsair en 2x2Go (ce que j'avais dans mon MBP CoreDuo) et cela marche parfaitement et cela ne m'a pas couté tres cher comparé au modèles certifié Apple qui sont en fait exactement les même barrette mais avec un packaging diférent et 15euro plus cher la barrette


----------



## Brunofranceweb (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Macbook Pro 2.4 unibody avec 2go de Ram ddr3.
Je possède par ailleurs 4 Go de ram ddr2 du précédent Macbook pro.

A votre avis, est-ce une bonne chose que j'installe les 4 go ddr2 sur le MBP unibody ?
Ou serais-je plus à l'aise avec mes 2go ddr3 ?

Merci pour vos contributions.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

Brunofranceweb a dit:


> A votre avis, est-ce une bonne chose que j'installe les 4 go ddr2 sur le MBP unibody ?



Impossible, tu l'as dit toi même il faut de la DDRIII 

P.S : Bienvenue


----------



## C3dr1c (11 Novembre 2008)

C'est simple, demonte ton macbook pro unibody , retire une barrete et compare avec tes anciennes ... l'encoche n'est pas au meme niveau donc ca rentrera pas .


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

C3dr1c a dit:


> C'est simple, demonte ton macbook pro unibody , retire une barrete et compare avec tes anciennes ... l'encoche n'est pas au meme niveau donc ca rentrera pas .


Pas besoin d'aller jusque là. Et même si tu pouvais les rentrer dans le slot elles ne fonctionneraient pas...


----------



## Brunofranceweb (11 Novembre 2008)

Merci les gars.

Bon ben du coup je vends 2*2go ddr2 pour mbp Janvier 2008 par macway pour 50 Euros (jamais servi !).

Merci encore.


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2008)

Brunofranceweb a dit:


> Merci les gars.
> 
> Bon ben du coup je vends 2*2go ddr2 pour mbp Janvier 2008 par macway pour 50 Euros (jamais servi !).
> 
> Merci encore.



Tu n'en tireras pas grand chose, à mon avis, tu aurais dû les laisser dans ton ancien MBP (si tu comptes le revendre, donc que tu l'as encore, fournis aussi les barrettes d'origine).

Concernant ton nouveau MBP, regarde déjà ce que ça donne avec les 2 Go d'origine. Le prix des barrettes de DDR3 est encore assez élevé, mais il est vraisemblable qu'avec la période de récession et la baisse de production et de vente d'ordinateurs, il se mette à chuter dans les prochains mois...


----------



## peterpan7733 (14 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Je souhaite acheter de la mémoire pour mon Macbook Pro 2.16ghz
sur le site iclg...
Petit souci il existe trois différentes déclinaisons pour mon modèle :

- *MA464LL*
- *MA601L/A*
- *MA609L/A

*C'est sans doute la question con du jour, mais je ne sais pas quel modèle
je possède et je ne sais pas comment le savoir...
(Surtout pour savoir si je rajoute une barrette 1 ou 2go)
du coup, un petit coup de main serait le bienvenue 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## divoli (14 Novembre 2008)

Salut,


Les barrettes de mémoire vive sont identiques sur tous les MacBook Pro (même type / même format), à l'exception de ceux sortis depuis le 14 octobre 2008 (MacBook Pro "Unibody").

Ce qui diffère, par contre, c'est la quantité maximale de mémoire que tu peux y mettre (et reconnue), selon le modèle de MBP.

Va voir dans: Menu Pomme / A propos de ce Mac / Processeur: ?


----------



## peterpan7733 (14 Novembre 2008)

Intel core duo 2.16Ghz...
Si je ne me trompe pas c'est deux giga max, 
mais je voudrais être sur.

En tout cas merci pour ta réponse.

ps : Pour le moment j'ai déjà une deuxième
barrette d'un giga mais elle me fait une sorte de
conflit, je plante sous bootcamp dès que je lance
un truc un peu lourd... Elle a 16 "chip" alors que
celle d'origine en a "8"... (et là je ne sais même
pas si ce que je viens de dire, a un sens  )


----------



## divoli (14 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement, c'est bien 2 Go max, le mieux étant de mettre une barette de 1 Go dans chacun des slots (donc pour un total de 2 Go).
http://www.iclg.com/sqp/resultatSQP.asp?machine=-1021302/AVECPRIX

Tu n'es pas obligé de les choisir chez iclg, il y a d'autres sites qui vendent des barrettes pour Mac.

Perso, je n'achetterais pas chez iclg, on ne connait même pas la marque des barrettes ni leur qualité ni leur garantie. A minima il faut leur demander.

Tu peux les acheter chez Ramshopping (par exemple), qui vend des barrettes Kingston d'excellente qualité (et garanties à vie):
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667%2F1G

Bref, attention de ne pas acheter n'importe quoi.


----------



## peterpan7733 (14 Novembre 2008)

ok.
Le seul souci c'est que sur le lien que tu m'envoies c'est justement
le modèle Kingston qui me fait un conflit avec ma barrette d'origine.

A voir si le problème sera toujours présent avec deux barrettes de même
type. Il vaut mieux les acheter par deux en général non ?

(désoler pour mes questions hyper basique)


----------



## divoli (14 Novembre 2008)

Tu as essayé de faire marcher la garantie ? C'est vraiment un conflit ou c'est une des deux barrettes qui est défectueuse ?

Il faut effectivement mieux avoir deux barrettes strictement identiques, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de kit (de 2 barrettes de 1 Go).

Il y a aussi Macway qui vend des barrettes de marque NuImpact (moins chères que les Kingston, mais également de qualité et garanties à vie):
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/59...-ddr2-667-mac-intel-et-pc-garantie-a-vie.html
Ou alors des Dane-Elec (de qualité et garanties 10 ans):
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...ddr2-667-garantie-10-ans-mac-intel-et-pc.html

Sinon, regarde sur le site d'Apple (Applestore). Il n'y aura je suppose plus de risque de conflit (avec la barrette d'origine), mais les barrettes y sont plus chères...


----------



## alexnewbie (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour.
Je vais recevoir mon MBP unibody demain (UPS je crois en toi).
C'est un 2.4Ghz avec 2 Go de ram, 250Go à 7200tr.
Y a t'il vraiment un avantage de passer à 4Go?
Mon utilisation : des jeux sur xp, sinon le reste sur osx (bureautique, internet, montage vidéo amateur de temps en temps)
merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Novembre 2008)

Si tu virtualise oui, sinon non, ça peut aller.
J'ai 4go de ram, y'a pas vraiment une grande différence.


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Si tu virtualise oui, sinon non, ça peut aller.
> J'ai 4go de ram, y'a pas vraiment une grande différence.



Tout dépend combien d'appli tu utilises en meme temps. C'est que ça bouffe aujourd'hui. Lance voir Office, toutes les iApps, deux navigateurs, EyeTV, etc ... tu vas voir si tu as pas besoin de 4 Go 

Je compte bien sur Snow Leopard pour optimiser tout ça, car la mémoire est moins bien gérée depuis le passage au x86 (les allocations sont monstrueuses ...)

D'ailleurs même avec 3 applis (WoW, Safari et EyeTV), je saturais les 2 Go de RAM, ce qui rendait la machine très lente (phénomène que je n'avais pas sur un PPC avec la même RAM). Je suis passé à 4 Go et c'est bon.


----------



## alexnewbie (18 Novembre 2008)

Mouais 
bref faut voire à l'usage. Mais comment savoir si le MBP en aura besion (oui je vais switcher)?
Merci


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2008)

alexnewbie a dit:


> Mouais
> bref faut voire à l'usage. Mais comment savoir si le MBP en aura besion (oui je vais switcher)?
> Merci



Tout dépendra de ton utilisation. Et de toutes façon les 4 Go, tu les mets quand tu veux. Prend ta machine en 2 Go, et si ça ne suffit pas, tu t'achètes tes deux barrettes de 2 Go et en 3 min c'est changé


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2008)

alexnewbie a dit:


> Mouais
> bref faut voire à l'usage. Mais comment savoir si le MBP en aura besion (oui je vais switcher)?
> Merci



Mais il n'y a que toi qui pourras le savoir. 

De toute façon, si vraiment tu vois qu'il y a trop de swap, tu pourras changer les barrettes (c'est facile et cela ne remet pas en cause la garantie).

Il faut compter actuellement environ 150  pour un kit de 4 Go (2 barrettes de 2 Go) de DDR3, mais on peut s'attendre à une probable chute des prix durant ces prochains mois.

Ne les achète pas chez Apple (trop chères et ne suivant pas les prix du marché), mais sur des sites spécialisés.
Ne te débarrasse pas des barrettes d'origine.


----------



## alexnewbie (18 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous


----------



## Almamida (18 Novembre 2008)

Ben, tu le verras à l'usage je pense, tu verras que 2Go c'est déjà très bien 
Edit: C'est quoi toutes es réponses entre mon post et celui auquel je répondais


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il faut compter actuellement environ 150  pour un kit de 4 Go (2 barrettes de 2 Go) de DDR3, mais on peut s'attendre à une probable chute des prix durant ces prochains mois.



118 $ chez macsales.com 

Et 730 pour 6 Go (4 + 2)    

C'est la barrette de 4 Go qui est pas donnée (680 $ seule). :rateau:


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> 118 $ chez macsales.com



TTC et avec les frais de ports ?

De toute façon, sous nos latitudes on se fait toujours avoir (prix plus élevés plus taxes locales), comme si les Européens étaient pétés de thunes.

De toute façon, avec la récession, je pense que les fabricants (et les fournisseurs) vont se retrouver avec de gros stock de barrettes sur les bras et vont devoir reconsidérer leurs tarifs à la baisse.

On avait connu une situation identique dès le printemps 2007 concernant la DDR2 (pour d'autres raisons; merci Windows Vista dont les ventes n'ont jamais réussi à décoller)...


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> TTC et avec les frais de ports ?



Ca doit faire du 110 euros TTC. Quand au frais de port, effectivement c'est pas donné, même en prenant la poste US (ça marche j'ai déjà fait). Mais c'est bien pour ça que je fais des commandes groupées dans mon club. Si on est 5/6 à prendre de la mémoire, les frais de ports sont minimes 

Et puis rien à dire sur la qualité de la RAM chez eux, jamais de mauvaises surprises.

Ceci dit juste dans son cas, il devrait aller voir chez rueducommerce.com, materiel.net ou équivalent. On trouve des 2 Go Kingston DDR3 à partir de 66 euros


----------



## Swixi (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

alors voilà, j'aimerais faire un petit upgrade nivo ram de mon book pro, venant du monde du PC je n'y connais pas grand chose en bon composant pour mac... sont il les mêmes ? y a t'il de marque réputée pour mac comme pour pc ?

Voici la config de mon mac :

MacBook Pro 15", Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2, 2Go DDR2 667.

ce que je recherche :

4go (2*2Go), j'ai trouver en surfant sur le net ce kit de 2*2Go, CORSAIR Mac Memory VSA4GSDSKIT667C4 ( temps de latence CL4 ( 4-4-4-12 ) )

ou encore Kingston HyperX Performance SO-DIMM 4 Go (Kit 2x 2 Go) DDR2-SDRAM PC5300 CL4 - KHX5300S2LLK2/4G ?

sont elles de bonne ram pour un mac ? y a t'il de meilleur marque que corsair pour un mac ? faut il plus tot opter pour des modèles certifier mac ou bien un ram "pc" convient tres bien a un mac ?

Merci d'avance

Swixi

ps j'oubliais de préciser, je cherche de la ram très performante pour une utilisation de graphiste (web, flash, photoshop, illustrator & CI)


----------



## anthoprotic (27 Novembre 2008)

... analphabète?


----------



## Swixi (27 Novembre 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> ... analphabète?



...Constructif... ?

Je vois pas en quoi je suis analphabète ? ok il y a quelque fautes mais mise à part cela je vois pas où est le problème dans mon poste... désoler si tu ne comprends pas le langage informatique... je suis TI avant tout mais pour PC non pour mac ... voila pourquoi je viens demander de l'aide ici et non pour êtres insulter d'illettré...


----------



## anthoprotic (27 Novembre 2008)

Moi je ne comprends pas le "langage informatique"? 

Je vois parfaitement ce que tu veux dire à propos des spécifications de la ram, c'est plutôt le reste du message qui pose problème...

Bon, pour répondre à ta question, il n'y a pas de différence entre les barrettes de mémoire vive pour PC ou Mac; qu'elle soit identifiée comme "Compatible Mac" n'est que du pur Marketing, puisqu'elles sont identiques. Tu dois seulement t'assurer de leur fréquence: de la So-dimm DDR2 667 MHz PC5300. Tu peux installer des 1 ou 2 Go, mais je te conseille 2X 2Go pour un maximum de performance.

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## Swixi (28 Novembre 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Moi je ne comprends pas le "langage informatique"?
> 
> Je vois parfaitement ce que tu veux dire à propos des spécifications de la ram, c'est plutôt le reste du message qui pose problème...
> 
> ...




Merci voila plus tot une réponce qui m'aide ( plus que ta 1ere  )
cela m'aiguillera plus dans l'achat de mes ram 

Encore merci

Swixi


----------



## Valeriane (5 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a aussi Macway qui vend des barrettes de marque NuImpact (moins chères que les Kingston, mais également de qualité et garanties à vie)



Bonjour

Il y a quelque temps que je voulais augmenter ma mémoire et n'avais pas encore pris soin de le faire.
Je suis intéressée par un Kit 4 Go.
J'ai fais un tour sur les sites Macway et Ram Shopping (je ne connaissais pas, je l'ai découvert grâce à ce topic).
Macway commercialise les barrettes NuImpact (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/69...-ddr2-667-mac-intel-et-pc-garantie-a-vie.html), mais plus chères que les Kingston sur Ram Shopping (http://www.ramshopping.fr/configura...2&RamShopSID=6d53fda89dc9a9ca670bcad31923a544).

S'agit-il bien de 2 kits équivalents ?
(Question subsidiaire : les Kingston sont garanties à vie également, n'est-ce pas ?)

Cordialement,
Valériane


----------



## DeepDark (5 Décembre 2008)

Valeriane a dit:


> S'agit-il bien de 2 kits équivalents ?
> (Question subsidiaire : les Kingston sont garanties à vie également, n'est-ce pas ?)



Les deux kits sont bien équivalents (2*2go). En passant tu as quoi comme Mac?
Et les Kingston sont garanties à vie


----------



## Valeriane (5 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> En passant tu as quoi comme Mac?



Merci pour cette précision.
Et j'ai un MacBook Pro 2.5 GHz Intel C2D, 2GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM sous Mac OS 10.5.4


----------



## DeepDark (5 Décembre 2008)

Valeriane a dit:


> Merci pour cette précision.
> Et j'ai un MacBook Pro 2.5 GHz Intel C2D, 2GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM sous Mac OS 10.5.4


Ok donc les barrettes sont compatibles avec ton MBP 


Et je vois un truc : ton OS n'es pas à jour...


----------



## Intubator (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde mac avec depuis novembre un MBP unibody 2,4 ghz et 2 go de RAM.
J'ai deux question :
- sur Ebay, j'ai trouvé ça : http://cgi.ebay.fr/4GB-2x-2GB-APPLE...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262 Qu'en pensez-vous ? C'est fiable la ram Samsung ? Comment peut-on expliquer le prix : 57 euros pour 2x2 go ?
- Sur le même magasin ebay, on propose pour le même prix : http://cgi.ebay.fr/4GB-2x-2GB-APPLE...Z001QQcategoryZ158898QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem. La ram à 1333 MHZ peut-elle fonctionner sur nos MBP sans risque ? Y-a-t-il une différence flagrante à prendre cette Ram ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Intubator (29 Décembre 2008)

Désolé pour le lien, il était déjà mort...
Voici le nouveau : http://cgi.ebay.fr/4GB-2x-2GB-APPLE...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
Et pour le 2x2 à 1333 Mhz : http://cgi.ebay.fr/4GB-2x-2GB-APPLE...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Mewain (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir.
Je suis depuis moins d'une semaine le possesseur d'un Macbook pro 15 pouces, avec 2go de ram et un processeur à 2,4 ghz (intel).
je n'y connais pas grand chose en Mac puisque je vient tout juste de switcher.
J'utilise assez régulièrement une virtualbox de windows (je programme un peu... oui c'est dure de couper le cordon)
et donc j'ai vu qu'à certain moment ça ramer un petit peu, (j'ai choisi se modèle précis de Macbook pro car j'avais un prix interessant dessus) et donc je me suis dit pourquoi pas prendre une extension de ram de 2go ! (j'utilise aussi les logiciels adobe cs4)

Et donc a ce propos j'aurais quelques questions :
Déjà, ece que l'on voit une réel différence entre un MB PRO 4go et un 2go.
Ece que cela vaut le coup ? Il y'as t il un modèle de ram spécifique, ou juste " une ram macbook pro",  combien de barretes de RAM puis-je ajouter a mon macbook (je ne sais pas combien il y'as de ports dans un mac)
Quelles sont les tarifs moyens ? Et puis si vous pouvez me conseillez des sites ou des marques...

Voila he bien merci beaucoup d'avoir lu !


----------



## Zemou (31 Décembre 2008)

Les 4go ne servent à rien sauf si tu travailles avec des logiciels lourds ou que tu utilise la virtualisation.

Par contre, c'est le nouveau modèle que tu as ?


----------



## anneee (31 Décembre 2008)

Mewain a dit:


> Et donc a ce propos j'aurais quelques questions :
> Déjà, ece que l'on voit une réel différence entre un MB PRO 4go et un 2go.
> Ece que cela vaut le coup ? Il y'as t il un modèle de ram spécifique, ou juste " une ram macbook pro",  combien de barretes de RAM puis-je ajouter a mon macbook (je ne sais pas combien il y'as de ports dans un mac)
> Quelles sont les tarifs moyens ? Et puis si vous pouvez me conseillez des sites ou des marques...
> ...




4go, si t'as les moyens, fonce, c'est du confort et les prix sont encore intéressants

pas de ram spécifique Mac mais préférer des marques dignes de ce nom: crucial, kingston, corsair... et éviter à tout prix les no-name

les sites : macway, ldlc, ramshopping ...etc

pour tout savoir sur les mémoires Macbook Pro: 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-portables-mac-ppc-et-intel-223155.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Décembre 2008)

Avant d'acheter, quand tu trouves que ton Mac rame, ouvres le Moniteur d'activité et regarde s'il reste de la mémoire disponible (en vert). Quand le disque doit lire/écrire des données ou charger une application, c'est obligatoirement plus lent vu que le disque est un composant mécanique infiniment plus lent que la mémoire. 

Sinon, c'est deux banques de mémoire avec 1 go dans chaque emplacement. Il faut donc acheter 2 x 2 Go.


----------



## Mewain (31 Décembre 2008)

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

Donc non je ne possède pas le dernier macbook pro, je possède celui entèrement "gris", pas celui avec les contours d'écrans noir.
J'ai vérifier le moniteur d'activité et apparemment la mémoire disponible et inférieur à 100 mo (avec une Virtual box ouverte)
Mais ece que si l'on ajoute de la RAM, le mac sera il tout de même plus rapide qu'avant même en utilisant moins de 2go de ram ? 
Et aussi si mon mac possède 2 x 1 go, cela voudra dire que si j'achète 2 x 2go de ram je me retrouve avec deux barettes "inutiles", non ?
Et pour finir quelle et le prix auquelle je peut acheter ces barettes de 2 go et a quelle prix puis-je vendre mes 2x 1go.
(et aussi la référence de la ram)

Voila merci beaucoup !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Décembre 2008)

4 Go (2 x 2 Go) coutent environ 40 . 2 Go (2 x 1 Go) valent 20  neuf. En occasion, une dizaine d'euros si tu trouves seulement un acheteur... 

Il te faut 2 x 2 Go de DDR2-667 SoDimm : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00076975.html

Question marque : Corsair, Crucial, G.Skill, Kingtson, PNY, etc. Les grandes marques mais pas de noname.


----------



## Mewain (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien !
Mais au niveaux des marques, parmis les marques que tu as cité, la vitesse et bien la même ?
La marque change juste la "qualité" du produit et la garantie c'est bien cela ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Janvier 2009)

La vitesse, c'est 667 MHz. Les marques sont synonyme de qualité et de garantie dans le temps et au niveau de la compatibilité.


----------



## monvilain (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous pour avoir une confirmation de mon choix. Pour ma part, je pense que c'est ok, mais vu la manip, je préfere être certain...

Je posséde un MB Pro 17'' 2.6 GHZ intel core 2 duo (RAM actuelle 2x1 Go 667 Mhz DDR2 SDRAM)

Je voudrais acquerir le kit 2 x 2 Go ici

Mon amie possedé un MB 13' 2 ghz intel core 2 duo (RAM actuelle 2 x 512 Mo 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM)
Je pense donc lui redonner mes 2 x 1 Go de RAM actuelle.

Suis - je dans le bon??

Merci de votre confirmation...


----------



## Intubator (4 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 4 Go (2 x 2 Go) coutent environ 40 . 2 Go (2 x 1 Go) valent 20  neuf. En occasion, une dizaine d'euros si tu trouves seulement un acheteur...
> 
> Il te faut 2 x 2 Go de DDR2-667 SoDimm : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00076975.html
> 
> Question marque : Corsair, Crucial, G.Skill, Kingtson, PNY, etc. Les grandes marques mais pas de noname.



Je reviens vers vous : la ram samsung était-elle une bonne marque pour le dernier MBP unibody ?


----------



## gonzo1664 (7 Janvier 2009)

Hello les guys,

J'avoue que j'avais un peut la flème de lire tous les messages du topic... 
Bref j'ai une petite question aux personnes qui ont déjà fait une MAJ de leur Ram.

J'utilise mon MBP quasiment que pour faire de la musique avec logique 8.
Le dilème c'est que j'ai un projet électro avec des potes ce qui engendre énormément d'instruments virtuelle, donc en conséquence de la ram il en faut (plus il y en a mieux c'est)...

J'avoue que niveau bidouille MAC je suis une quille, bon j'arrette de raconter ma vie...

Voila ma question est ce que cette RAM est compatible avec mon MBP sachant que j'ai :
C2D 2.4 Ghz
2 Gb RAM 667 Mhz
GeForce 8600GT 256Mb
DD 200 Gb

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...4-HyperX-KHX5300S2LLK2-4G-Haute-Vitesse.htm#2

Je remercie toutes les personnes qui vont me repondre en avance et j'en profite pour souhaiter une bonne année a tous les MacAddicted...


----------



## gondawa (16 Janvier 2009)

MacWay commercialise de la no-name (macway) à 79 euros pour 4 gigas PC8500 (2X2)

Venant d'eux, je me dis qu'elle doit être compatible. (j'avais déjà de la no-name sur mon ancien macbook white qui venait de chez macway).

J'ai passé commande, normalement lundi je devrais les avoir. J'ai vu après commande un post d'un gars sur macbidouille qui a eu des problèmes avec, en décembre, mais pas de retour par la suite.

Croisons les doigts (htva 66euros ... tout bon)


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2009)

On a pas mal parlé de mémoire lors de notre dernière réunion à l'AUG et apparemment il vaut mieux éviter certaines entrées de gammes même chez les grandes marques, comme par exemple celles qu'on appelle "value select" pour ne pas citer de marques (mais pour cette marque il y a des gammes au dessus qui sont très bien). Elles fonctionneraient bien dans les machines de bureau mais moins bien dans les MB/MBP ...

Quand à la no-name, fuyez, même si c'est un revendeur Mac !

Ne cherchez donc pas toujours le prix le plus bas, ce n'est pas toujours payant 

Comme je l'ai déjà dit pour le prix et la qualité, je prend OWC depuis 6 ans et pas un défaut dans les commandes groupées de mon AUG


----------



## gondawa (20 Janvier 2009)

je reviens sur la mémoire macway lowcost (no-name) en 2x2 gigas. Je viens de les installer, et aucun soucis.


----------



## ch_997 (26 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

je souhaiterai passer a 4gb pour soulager mon MBP Late 08.
J'habite aux usa, donc ne vous etonnez pas de voir les prix en dollars...

Que pensez vous de ce modele ? http://www.provantage.com/kingston-technology-kta-mb1066k2-4g~7KINB167.htm

C'est dit "KTA" Kingston for Apple... Une valeur sure donc?

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2009)

Erreur de post.


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2009)

ch_997 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je souhaiterai passer a 4gb pour soulager mon MBP Late 08.
> J'habite aux usa, donc ne vous etonnez pas de voir les prix en dollars...
> ...



Oui, une valeur sûre, Kingston est une marque réputée. J'en ai d'ailleurs deux (de barrettes Kingston) dans mon MBP.


----------



## ch_997 (27 Janvier 2009)

Merci!




divoli a dit:


> Erreur de post.



J'ai eu peur de m'etre tromper de section pendant 1 seconde^^


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2009)

Non, c'est simplement que j'avais répondu à un autre post, avant de m'apercevoir qu'il datait d'un mois. J'ai préféré supprimer ma réponse, après coup.


----------



## Sion (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, 
Je possède un MBP penryn 2,6 GHz équipé de 2 Go RAM 667 MHz DDR2.

Je me pose la question suivante : est-il normal que je consomme entre 1 Go et 1,2 Go de Ram alors que je n'utilise que Safari, Mail et menumeters simultanèment en plus de Airport ?
Je nettoie pourtant avec Onix de manière hebdomadaire et mon HD n'est même pas utilisé à 50 %

Si vous avez une idée, c'est volontiers.


----------



## lazher29 (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de commander un MBP 17", j'aurais bien pris les 8 Gb de RAM en option mais le prix est excessif ( ~ 1000  )...existe t il un moyen de se procurer un kit 2X4 Gb pour un prix plus modeste ? Et si oui, quelle marque conseillez vous ?


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2009)

Salut,


Malheureusement, je crains que ce soit le prix du marché (pour de la ram de qualité).

Même sur Ramshopping, actuellement  ça douille (1000 euros au moment où j'écris ces lignes). :affraid:

Il faudrait regarder sur d'autres sites, mais je crains que ce soit la même chose.


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

Réponse croisée 

 divoli




Sion a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je possède un MBP penryn 2,6 GHz équipé de 2 Go RAM 667 MHz DDR2.
> 
> Je me pose la question suivante : est-il normal que je consomme entre 1 Go et 1,2 Go de Ram alors que je n'utilise que Safari, Mail et menumeters simultanèment en plus de Airport ?
> ...


Oui, tout à fait normal, c'est dû à la manière dont OSX gère la mémoire 

Pour approfondir le sujet : http://osxfacile.com/memoire.html


Et bienvenue


----------



## Sion (31 Janvier 2009)

Merci bien, très instructif ce site, je connaissais pas


----------



## b3n_450r (4 Février 2009)

slt,
alors sur mon mbp unibody 15" ou j'ai 2 go de ram(2x1Go? ou 1x2go )? quelle est la solution la mieu pour en avoir 4go sachant que je ne veut pas mettre trop niveau prix ?merci


----------



## anneee (4 Février 2009)

bonjour

tu as 2*1go dans ton mbp (tu n'as donc plus de slot disponible)

donc la meilleure solution pour monter à 4go est d'acheter 2 barrettes de 2go que tu trouveras dans n'importe quel magasin informatique sur internet ou pas

il est préférable d'acheter sous forme de kit 2*2go (par exemple) afin d'avoir strictement les mêmes barrettes

les noname sont à proscrire


----------



## b3n_450r (4 Février 2009)

dac merci
celle ci font l'affaire alors?
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/42945-SO_DIMM_DDR3_2_x_2_Go_PC8500_SQ.html


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

b3n_450r a dit:


> dac merci
> celle ci font l'affaire alors?
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/42945-SO_DIMM_DDR3_2_x_2_Go_PC8500_SQ.html


A priori oui


----------



## b3n_450r (4 Février 2009)

d'ac bon je commande sa jeudi soir et je vous tiendrais au courant si y'a un quelquonque probleme de compatibilité mais apparement c'est pas le cas , bonne soireé


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2009)

b3n_450r a dit:


> d'ac bon je commande sa jeudi soir et je vous tiendrais au courant si y'a un quelquonque probleme de compatibilité mais apparement c'est pas le cas , bonne soireé



Il y a deux utilisateurs de MBP Unibody qui ont posté en bas de page, sur ce site commercial.

Et GSkill comme NuImpact ont plutôt bonne réputation.


----------



## Valeriane (19 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ok donc les barrettes sont compatibles avec ton MBP
> 
> 
> Et je vois un truc : ton OS n'es pas à jour...




J'ai été longtemps absente, mais je tenais cependant à te remercier pour l'info. 
J'ai enfin mis mon OS à jour.

Cordialement,
Valériane


----------



## tak (1 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
Que pensez-vous de cette mémoire http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...rique_est_wme_soddr3_puis_ref_est_ins797.html pour un MBP unibody svp? c'est de la bonne qualité?
par avance merci


----------



## asteysane (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

vu les prix de l'App Store au niveau de la Ram quand on configure le macbook pro, j'ai décidé d'achter le 2GB de base, et je vois sur LDLC

Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 2 Go DDR3-SDRAM PC8500 - KVR1066D3S7/2G (garantie 10 ans par Kingston)

Est-ce la bonne RAM pour les UNIBODY MBPro? car elle n'est qu'a 34,50euros +/-

merci


----------



## Damonzon (26 Mars 2009)

Apple propose sur le store des barrettes de 8go pour les MBPU pour les modèles 2,66ghz et 2,93ghz

http://store.apple.com/fr/memorymodel/ME_15_2_66_MBP

Le tout pour la modique somme de 1 080  gloupsss


----------



## Damonzon (26 Mars 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Apple propose sur le store des barrettes de 8go pour les MBPU pour les modèles 2,66ghz et 2,93ghz
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/memorymodel/ME_15_2_66_MBP
> 
> Le tout pour la modique somme de 1 080  gloupsss



C'est pour les MBP 15"


----------



## Emajrm (13 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'aurai un renseignement à vous demander en ce qui concerne la RAM des MBP 13", car en effet maintenant il est devenu très aisé de changer celle ci ainsi que le DD, mais toute fois pour les tout nouveau MBP 13 qui viennent de sortir début de cette semaine (celui que je possède), quels types de RAM convient il pour ces nouveaux modèles...?

Est ce que ces modèles proposés par Macway peuvent ils faire l'affaire???

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12255/memoire-kit-4-go-2-x2-go-sodimm-ddr-3-1066-sodimm-macbook-aluminium-oct-2008.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12254/memoire-dane-elec-kit-4-go-2-x-2-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz-garantie-10-ans.html


Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages futur ^^


----------



## chounim (14 Juin 2009)

oui tout ca fonctionne bien.

Il faut en gros pour tous les macbook pro:

DDR3 - SODIMM - PC 8500 - 1066MHz
avec ca t'es sur de pas te tromper.


----------



## Emajrm (14 Juin 2009)

Merci Beaucoup!!


----------



## marctiger (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour les gens... c'est à moi de poser une question, pour une fois :

Pour mon MB Pro 1.1 Intel Core Duo de 2.006, sont-ce la bonnes barrette ?
Au vu des infos données sur MacWay :

*http://www.macway.com/fr/product/694...tie-a-vie.html,
*
n'y a-t-il pas contradiction entre ce qui est inscrit à gauche ? :

"Incompatibilité :

&#8226; Incompatible Intel Core Duo (vérifiez que votre ordinateur possède bien un Intel Core 2 Duo)"

et "Compatibilité : MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo (à droite) ?"

Deuxio, si je rajoute de barrettes de 2 Go, mon Mac ne reconnaîtra-t-il que 3 Go ou les 4 ?

Et sinon, si je rajoute "simplement" un barrette de 2 Go en plus de celle de 1 Go pour avoir au total 3 Go donc, est-ce valable ?

Quelle est selon vous la meilleure solution afin davoir le max possible de mémoire pour mon MBP de 2.006 ?

Merc d'avance aux spécialistes de la mémoire.


----------



## JeryNS (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

je veux passer de 2 à 4go de Ram sur mon macbook pro peryn 2,4 acheté en juin 2008, et je me demande si ces barrettes conviennent ? 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/69...-ddr2-667-mac-intel-et-pc-garantie-a-vie.html

Je vous remercie d'avance pour l'aide, je suis un peu perdu...
Cordialement.


----------



## mikatiger (6 Juillet 2009)

C'est compatible, tu peux vérifier en regardant les infos dans le menu "Pomme/À propos de ce Mac" 
Par exemple sur mon MacBook Pro Mid '09 j'ai:






Il suffit de lire en face de "Mémoire"


----------



## marctiger (7 Juillet 2009)

C'est pas pour dire, mais est-ce qu'on s'en fiche de ma question du #*162* ? 
Et n'allez pas me dire que personne ne sait y répondre. :mouais:


----------



## MAC RAZIEL (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde!!
Désolé si la question a déjà été posée mais jen'ai pas trouvé la réponse que j'attendais dans le forum.
Ma question est la suivante. 
Est ce qu'il y a une différence significative de vitesse entre un Macbook pro avec 2 go de ram et le même avec 4 go?
Merci pour vos réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

non je suis passe de 2 a 4, ca change pas grand chose

par contre il est plus a l'aise quand je lance bcp d'applis dont photoshop

ou quand j'encode mes cd en mp3

vu le faible surcout ca vaut la peine


----------



## David.c (3 Septembre 2009)

Salut vous tous,

Je possède un Macbook Pro 15,4 / 2,2Ghz / Intel core 2 Duo.
Je veux le passer à 4GB de Ram.
Pouvez vous me confirmer que cette mémoire est compatible SVP ?

Kit Dual Channel SO-DIMM DDR2, 2 x 2 Go, PC2-5300, Hyper X, Cas 4, KINGSTON

Tout me semble OK mais juste pour être certain avant de commander !!



David.C


----------



## olaf1966 (6 Septembre 2009)

David.c a dit:


> Salut vous tous,
> 
> Je possède un Macbook Pro 15,4 / 2,2Ghz / Intel core 2 Duo.
> Je veux le passer à 4GB de Ram.
> ...



Il me semble qu'il te faut de la DDR3 et non de la DDR2. Mais vérifie sur ta machine quelle version de RAM est installée.


----------



## David.c (12 Septembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse olaf1966,

Il s'agit bien de DDR2, mais  les barrettes " hyper X " sont-elles vraiment plus performantes que des barrettes standards Kingston ?
Merci,

David.C


----------



## resatu (13 Septembre 2009)

salut,
je vais m'acheter de la ram sur macway, mais j'ai le choix entre : Mémoire 2 Go SODIMM DDR3 1066 MHz à 30 euro environ et Mémoire Kit 4 Go (2 x 2 Go) SODIMM DDR3 1066 Mhz à 60 euro.
je dipose déjà de 2 Go de mémoire sur mon MBP 2,26, l'achat de la barrette seul à 30 euro est envisageable ou je risque de me retrouvé avec un problème d'incompatibilités (comme les piles par exemple) ?


----------



## lobys (13 Septembre 2009)

Je pense que tu dispose de 2barettes de 1 Go chacune et qu'il va falloir que tu prennes le kit de 4 Go (2 X 2 Go)


----------



## resatu (13 Septembre 2009)

Ben ouais, je suis bête. 1x1 logique, merci.


----------



## SITRALE (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous,

Bon apparament au jour d'aujourd'hui c'est 6Go max dans nos MBP Unibody 2,4Ghz ? C'est confirmé ?

Comment cela est-il disposé ? 

1x4 et 1x2 ? 

S.


----------



## NewMacbookPro (16 Septembre 2009)

*Bonjour tout le monde 

Voila quelque conseille sur le choix des barrettes de mémoire :

-Tout d'abord vérifier la fréquence du bus de ton processeur ( ex :  le MBP 13" 2.26Ghz a un bus de 1066Mhz )
C'est important car choisir une barrette de 1066Mhz ou plus pour un processeur de system bus de 667Mhz ça servirait a rien car la haute fréquence (supérieur à 667Mhz) de la mémoire ne serai pas exploitée.
-Ensuite pour ce qui veulent gonfler leur mac ça sert à rien de prendre haut-delà de 3Giga de mémoire si le processeur et le OS ne sont pas en 64bit car en 32bit le system n'exploite que 3 Giga maximum.
A savoir les Intel core 2 duo et snow leopard sont en 64 bit .


Voila en espérant aider*


----------



## liasss (8 Octobre 2009)

bonjour à tous je constate ce matin que dans le moniteur d'activité je n 'ai que 3,75 giga pour l ensemble comprenant active residente ... et le reste



alors que je clique dans "à propos de ce mac " je vois bien 4 G aider moi a comprendre s'il vous plait ^^
j ai reset la pram et pour info je suis sur mac book pro 2009 Mac OS X 10.6.1 (10B504)

2,66 ghz intel core 2 duo  NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 256mo et  4go de ram DDR 3 1067 mhz



concernant la ram 
Logements mémoire :

  ECC :	Désactivées

BANK 0/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	2 Go
  Type :	DDR3
  Vitesse :	1067 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x80CE
  Numéro de pièce :	0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
  Numéro de série :	0x82CF4232

BANK 1/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	2 Go
  Type :	DDR3
  Vitesse :	1067 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x80CE
  Numéro de pièce :	0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
  Numéro de série :	0x82CF4207



par avance merci à vous


----------



## badkiller800 (2 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous !

Je possède un MBP 1.83 GHz Intel Core Duo avec 512 Mo 667 MHz de RAM donc un vieux modèle 

Il commence vraiment à beaucoup ralentir en plus du problème récurrent de batterie (je vais la changer pour la 4ème fois je crois).

Donc je pensais rajouter de la RAM en plus, j'ai vu sur le site qu'on conseillait le site macway.
Je m'y suis rendu après avoir jeté un coup d'oeil ici http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303491-fr et j'en ai conclut que je pouvais obtenir 2Go de RAM maximum (ce qui me conviendrait beacoup !  )

En revanche, je sèche un peu au niveau des caractéristiques techniques et je confonds le "format DDR SO-DIMM" qui semble être le mien avec le type qui doit être celle d'une "mémoire RAM de type PC2-5300 DDR2 667 MHz." Je vois DDR et DDR2 donc je ne sais pas laquelle correspond à mon MBP et je ne voudrais pas me tromper ! 

D'après ce que j'ai compris, je dois acheter 2x 1Go de RAM pour passer à 2Go, tout en ayant enlevé préalablement mon ancienne barrette de 512Mo.
Donc ma question est : quelle barrette de RAM dois-je acheter (en deux exemplaires donc) sur le site Macway ? :rose:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11...m-ddr2-800-pc-6400-imac-intel-avril-2008.html   Celle-ci ?
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...ddr2-667-garantie-10-ans-mac-intel-et-pc.html    Ou celle-ci ?

Bref je suis perdu !
Si une aide généreuse pouvait me guider je lui en serait très reconnaissant !
D'avance merci !


----------



## olaf1966 (2 Novembre 2009)

Celle ci: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...ddr2-667-garantie-10-ans-mac-intel-et-pc.html


----------



## badkiller800 (2 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Tu es sûr que cela correspond bien à mon MBP ?
Penses-tu que cela va améliorer la vitesse d'ensemble de mon portable ?


----------



## olaf1966 (2 Novembre 2009)

Elle correspond en tous points aux infos que tu nous communiques.

Quant à la vitesse de ton MBP, cela dépend de ton usage 

Ce sera un plus pour toutes les applications gourmandes en ressources.


----------



## badkiller800 (2 Novembre 2009)

Ok merci pour tout !
c'est vrai que mon MBP rame pas mal quand j'ai plusieurs applications lancées.
Je préfère changer la RAM plutôt que de racheter un autre ordi, en tout cas pour le moment


----------



## scaryfan (5 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Une ch'tite question : dans le MBP 13" 2.26Ghz, il y a 1 barette de 2Go ou 2 barettes de 1Go ?
> Car il me semble qu'il y a que 2 emplacements de RAM... et donc si l'on veut passer à 4Go, il faut peut-être zapper les 2 barettes de 1Go pour 2 à 2Go...
> J'suis clair ou pas ???


 
Bon, j'suis bête quand même... c'est écrit dans la plupart des listes des caractéristiques du MBP...
Donc, il est possible de rajouter une barette de 2Go... est-ce simple à faire ?
Et autre question : sur l'Apple Store, la barette est à 180 &#8364;... gloups... ça me paraît un peu cher quand même...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Oui. Ça l'est. Passe chez ton revendeur Apple pour avoir les prix.


----------



## liasss (11 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous je constate ce matin que dans le moniteur d'activité je n 'ai que 3,75 giga pour l' ensemble comprenant active residente ... et le reste



alors que je clique dans "à propos de ce mac " je vois bien 4 G aider moi a comprendre s'il vous plait ^^
j ai reset la pram(au cas ou^^) et pour info je suis sur mac book pro 2009 Mac OS X 10.6.2( idem sous 10,6,1)

2,66 ghz intel core 2 duo NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 256mo et 4go de ram DDR 3 1067 mhz

J 'ai croisé un gars de la fnac avec un polo Apple il me certifie que c'est normal mais j'ai des doutes( Fnac oblige)

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (12 Novembre 2009)

Il faut que tu cumules mémoire disponible + mémoire résidente + mémoire active + mémoire inactive.


----------



## gildas1 (12 Novembre 2009)

c'est surtt que la memoire partagée avec la carte graphique n'est pas comptée! donc 3,75 Go+ 256 Mo = 4 Go


----------



## divoli (12 Novembre 2009)

Ah oui, effectivement, j'avais oublié la présence de la 9400M qui va pomper sur la mémoire vive...


----------



## hulkyoann (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, un problème qui n'en ai peut-être pas un, mais j'ai remarqué que ma mémoire inactive est toujours exagérément grosse (pour moi). Je m'explique
Voilà, on est le matin, je démarre mon ordi, je regarde mes mails, mais de la musique pour ma douche, bref rien de bien spécial. Je part en cours.
Quand je reviens, je vais sur l'ordi, regarder des news et autre trucs, mais comme j'aime bien savoir ce que j'utilise comme % processeur je laisse toujours moniteur d'activité ouvert. Et là grande surprise, j'ai la mémoire inactive qui fait du 2Go, l'active 1 Go, la résidente 1Go et il me reste une petite crotte de 47Mo sur ma mémoire vive!je ne sais pas si ça vous le fait, mais je trouve ça bizarre.
je sais pas trop non lus ce que veux dire mémoire active, inactive, résidente. Ce que je sais, c'est que ma mémoire disponible n'est plus que de 50 Mo environ.

Si quelqu'un savait ce c'est, ou peut m'expliquer que c'est normal, et aussi m'expliquer les trucs des mémoires inactive et tout et tout.Merci

Bye


----------



## gildas1 (14 Novembre 2009)

Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que la memoire inactive et comme de la disponible, seulement elle a déjà servi depuis l'ouverture de ta session... Et conserve les infos des anciens programmes ouverts pour un gain de rapidité si tu venais à les réouvrir, mais si ton ordi nécessite de la memoire libre il viendra en piocher dans l'inactive, il ne faut pas se soucier de cela... mon mac est allumé 24/24 pdt des jours et il est tjrs aussi réactif, et comme toi il ne me reste que peu de mémoire libre et énormément d'inactive!

Il existe un programme permettant de transformer ta memoire inactive en disponible c'est SNOW LEOPARD CACHE CLEANER (ou leopard cache cleaner selon l'os utilisé)


----------



## anneee (14 Novembre 2009)

- active (mémoire actuellement en activité)
- wired (portion de mémoire vive "bloquée" par le système pour son utilisation propre)
- free (mémoire vive libre et disponible)
- inactive (il s'agit là de mémoire vive qui a déjà été utilisée depuis l'ouverture de l'ordinateur, qui a donc déjà été allouée par le système OS X à telle ou telle application pour telle ou telle opération passée, mais qui n'est cependant plus en activité actuellement, et ce depuis un certain temps plus ou moins variable

source


----------



## hulkyoann (14 Novembre 2009)

OK, mais comment ça se fait que la mémoire inactive n'arrête pas d'augmenter alors que je ne n'ouvre pas d'applis?


----------



## anneee (14 Novembre 2009)

je n'en ai aucune idée, mais si je peux te donner un conseil: laisse Mac OS gérer ces petits tracas, il le fait plutôt pas mal, et toi, tu profites de ton Mac.


----------



## gildas1 (14 Novembre 2009)

tout à fait d'accord


----------



## liasss (15 Novembre 2009)

merci pour la réponse , je suis moins inquiet maintenant ^^


----------



## jc7net (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je souhaite double la mémoire à 4 Go de mon MacBook Pro 15 j'ai >> 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo - 2 x 1 Go Type: DDR2 SDRAM Vitesse: 667 MHz, pour jouer Pro Evolution par ex aussi d'autres jeux avec Windows 7. 

Question: Es-ce que ça changerai beaucoup les performance ?

Je remercie déjà pour la réponse


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Novembre 2009)

jc7net a dit:


> ... pour jouer Pro Evolution par ex aussi d'autres jeux avec Windows 7.
> Question: Es-ce que ça changerai beaucoup les performance ?



Windows 7 en 32bit n'utilisera que 3.25Go de RAM au maximum...
Maintenant concernant les jeux comme PES, regarde la configuration minimale et optimale requise au dos du DVD .


----------



## jc7net (19 Novembre 2009)

Bon pas de chance  ma carte graphique semble être trop faible pour jouer Pro Evolution 2009 quel horreur!!! quel honte!!! Il y a un ans que j'acheté ce mac :hein::hein::hein:
mais bon on sais bien que les mac ne sont pas fait pour jouer... mais comme même!


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Novembre 2009)

Es-tu sur que cela vient de la carte graphique ?
La série GT 8 semble le faire tourner...

P.S. : depuis quelques temps déja Apple "mise sur le processeur" au détriment de la Carte Graphique :hein:. Il n'y a qu'à regarder la gamme des nouveaux iMacs, ou encore les processeurs de la gamme Arrendales à puce graphique intégré qu'Apple semblerai integrer dans les nouveaux MacBook Pro... Mac n'est définitivement pas fait pour jouer, c'est une certitude :hein: .


----------



## Shifty (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai un MBP 2,4Ghz Core2Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) 2 Go (2x1024).

Je souhaiterai passer en 4 Go (2x2048) pour cela j'ai trouvé cette boutique : http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT25664AC667

Le prix est très attrayant mais j'ai un doute sur la qualité ? 
Quelqu'un a deja t-il eu à faire avec ce dernier ? 

 merci


----------



## gildas1 (20 Novembre 2009)

CRUCIAL est une marque réputée, le pb est à mon avis sur le SAV l'entreprise est situé en angleterre donc pour faire valoir une garantie cela ne doit pas être chose aisée...

As tu regardé sur le site macway? ou chez un revendeur Apple?


----------



## Shifty (20 Novembre 2009)

Oui et en général les prix sont souvent plus élevés ...


----------



## gildas1 (20 Novembre 2009)

parfois il ne faut pas tenter le diable en essayant de gagner quelques  pour par la suite se rendre compte que le SAv etc etc nosu a fait perdre bcp plus...


me concernant la ddr je la prendrais soit chez un revendeur soit chez macway 

bonne chance


----------



## Shifty (21 Novembre 2009)

ok merci  

Et est il utile d'aller chez des revendeur comme kingston ?


----------



## gildas1 (21 Novembre 2009)

depuis le passage à l'intel toutes les marques de memoire sont apriori compatibles avec les MAC donc que ce soit corsair, kingston ou autres y a pas de soucis


----------



## Shifty (23 Novembre 2009)

okay  

Est ce qu'un revendeur "premium reseller" sera plus cher que sur le net ? À savoir que je fais la pose moi même


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Un Premium Reseller implique dans ces prix la pose qu'ils te font&#8230; Même si c'est gratos je crois ! 
En gros leur prix c'est 80&#8364; pour 4Go, pose incluse&#8230;


----------



## Shifty (23 Novembre 2009)

Hello Macuserman,

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Bon bah j'ai trouvé ça Kingston 1 , Corsair , Kingston 2. 

Je ne sais pas lequel choisir. Mon petit doigt me dit Kingston 1. Mais je n'ai aucune idée si la différence entre Kingston 1 et Kingston 2 est énorme ... ? 

Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer ? 

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

J'opterais pour Kingston2.
Mais ça n'est que mon avis.

Les HyperX perfs sont top...


----------



## Shifty (24 Novembre 2009)

ok, la différence se sent à quel niveau ? 
J'avoue qu'ils me tentent bien


----------



## Macuserman (24 Novembre 2009)

Écoute, j'ai changé de RAM il n'y a pas longtemps et de toutes façons, 4Go restent un must pour une utilisation normale.
Et la série HyperX est très bonne, je l'ai souvent lu dans Hardware Magazine&#8230;
La différence tu la verra pas "vraiment". Mais si ils te tentent, le choix est fait.


----------



## Shifty (24 Novembre 2009)

ah ah oui mais savoir ce que ça changera vis à vis d'un 4go normal kingston reste intéressant


----------



## gildas1 (24 Novembre 2009)

je pense pas qu'un utilisateur lambda puisse voir une différence sur les timings (cas rcas etc etc)

pour moi sur un mac (vu que l'on OC pas), le principal est d'avoir de la ddr qui est stable et fiable dans le tps! donc pour moi toutes les marques sont valables c'est tout...


----------



## Shifty (24 Novembre 2009)

hum, quel genre d'activité me fera sentir la différence ? prog ? infographie ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Novembre 2009)

Oui, une activité soutenue, par exemple Final Cut, (qui demandera pas mal au GPU aussi) ou encore retouches photos (PS, et suite Adobe en gros). Mais ça sera pas énorme&#8230;


----------



## Shifty (24 Novembre 2009)

10e de différence pour de la high perf c'est pas mal. 

Ça se revend bien sinon la mémoire ? Nan parce que faut bien que je me débarrasse de mes 2G ...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Novembre 2009)

Ça se revend. Oui. Mais bien. C'est une autre affaire. 
10 ça reste acceptable je pense.


----------



## chat_fou (2 Décembre 2009)

Shifty je vois que les barrettes que tu as reperé sont en DDR2
pourquoi ne pas prendre directement de la DDR3 ?
comme celle ci qui semble compatible avec le macbook pro unibody (> octobre 2008) : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12248/memoire-nuimpact-4-go-kit-2-x-2-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

quitte à changer de ram, autant prendre le top histoire de la garder longtemps non ?

je pose la question car je suis dans le meme cas que toi, meme macbook et je veux passer a 4Go

tu as deja acheté ta ram du coup ou pas encore ?


----------



## Shifty (5 Décembre 2009)

Hello chat_fou, simplement parce que j'ai un MBP 2,4Ghz Core2Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 donc pas unibody mais ancien modele alu


----------



## anneee (5 Décembre 2009)

Shifty a dit:


> Hello chat_fou, simplement parce que j'ai un MBP 2,4Ghz Core2Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 donc pas unibody mais ancien modele alu



c'est une bonne raison...


----------



## Shifty (5 Décembre 2009)

nan parce que moi je veux bien de la DDR3 ...


----------



## chat_fou (5 Décembre 2009)

ok j'avai pas compris qu'il sagissait du macbook 'non' unibody!
par contre pour le unibody il est donc preferable de prendre de la ddr3 alors?
je me pose la question car je dois egalement penser a upgrader a 4Go prochainement
j'ai acheté mon macbook pro fin 2008 donc les premieres versions d'unibody


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

Nan rien :love:


----------



## Jarod03 (1 Janvier 2010)

Le MBP U 15" d'octobre 2008 est compatible que jusqu'a 4 GO de ram c'est bien ça ?

Pourquoi il est bridé par rapport au 17" ?

Merci !


----------



## Tox (2 Janvier 2010)

Sauf erreur, les MB pro 15" et 17" d'octobre 2008 reconnaissent 4 Go officiellement et 6 Go officieusement. Le 17" est passé à 8 Go en janvier/février 2009 et le 15" en mars.


----------



## steinway59 (2 Janvier 2010)

hello!
Un de mes amis, qui a une asso qui répare des vieux macs pour donner ensuite à des assoc ou autres, m'a dit qu'aucun mac n'était limité en ram!
quand un mac sort, s'il n'existe par ex que des barrettes de ram de 2 Go et qu'il a 2 emplacements de ram, il sera dit limité à 4go
mais quand plus tard, sortent des barrettes de 4 Go, il devient limité à 8 Go, etc..

j'avoue que je n'ai pas vérifié ses dires...mais tu pourrais tester si vraiment tu as besoin de ram supplémentaire, je me rappelle en tout cas, qu'il était sûr de lui quand il m'a dit ça en soutenant même que c'était là L'AVANTAGE des macs par rapport aux PC sous windows ou autres


----------



## Tox (2 Janvier 2010)

Tu oublies bien vite les limitations liées au chipset. Selon le modèle et la révision de ces puces embarquées sur le Mac, on pourra ou non bénéficier de barrettes plus grandes. C'est ainsi quoiqu'en dise ton ami.


----------



## Cleveland (2 Janvier 2010)

Le MBP 13" a combien de slot de libre ? 

Je veux " peut être " mettre 4Go ...


----------



## gildas1 (2 Janvier 2010)

2 slots donc oui tu peux mettre 4 Go et même 8Go (2x4)

c'est ds le manuel


----------



## Cleveland (2 Janvier 2010)

Bah j'ai qu'un Go donc enleve la barrette et mettre deux barrettes de 2Go ? Ca coûte combien ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Bah j'ai qu'un Go donc enleve la barrette et mettre deux barrettes de 2Go ? Ca coûte combien ?



L'autre il nous à pris pour un site de comparateur de prix :sleep:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

je suis sur un MBP 13" entrée de gamme avec donc les 2go seulement et là j'ai de gros lag de temps en temps les applications qui mettent du temps à répondre des freeze passagés de temps en temps ... :mouais:

Bref je regarde avec istat et il me dis utilisation du CPU environ 10% en revanche la mémoire il me reste que 10mo sur les 2go et parfois ça descend en dessous
La par exemple ça lagait à mort plus que 5mo et tout j'ai juste firefox avec 2 onglet dont un est pour mon identification sur le réseau de ma résidence et l'autre macG (pas de vidéo flash rien) et sinon itunes tourne juste pour charger mon iPod aucune autre application en plus ...
et puis paf d'un coup tout reviens normal je récupère 1,3go de mémoire ... plus de lag réponse immédiate et pourtant rien n'a changé toujours l'iPod en synchronisation ... 

Une idée du problème ? j'ai pas eu le temps de voir si il y avait une application qui consommait en particulier dans le moniteur le lag est partis avant (j'aurai du y penser plus tôt)
Dois-je augmenter la RAM ?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Ca coûte combien ?



 tu vas souhaiter que l'on te la monte aussi?


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Janvier 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Tu oublies bien vite les limitations liées au chipset. Selon le modèle et la révision de ces puces embarquées sur le Mac, on pourra ou non bénéficier de barrettes plus grandes. C'est ainsi quoiqu'en dise ton ami.




D'accord donc il n'est plus limiter, je peux mettre 8go sur mon mbp.
C'est une mise à jour qui à enlever la limite ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Jarod03 a dit:


> D'accord donc il n'est plus limiter, je peux mettre 8go sur mon mbp.
> C'est une mise à jour qui à enlever la limite ?



Non c'est le modèle de la carte mère.


----------



## Jarod03 (5 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Non c'est le modèle de la carte mère.



Je comprend plus là, si c'est la carte mère qui n'accepte pas 8go, ça n'a pas changer depuis qu'il est sorti, donc il peut tjr en prendre que 4go au jour d'aujourd'hui c'est bien ça ? 

Je vais finir par y arriver !:love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Je comprend plus là, si c'est la carte mère qui n'accepte pas 8go, ça n'a pas changer depuis qu'il est sorti, donc il peut tjr en prendre que 4go au jour d'aujourd'hui c'est bien ça ?



Il y'a eu une MaJ des MBP Juin 2009 et depuis celle-ci les cartes mères des MBP accèptent 8Go de RAM DDR3 (contre 4Go auparavant).


----------



## Jarod03 (5 Janvier 2010)

D'accord merci ! C'est pas lié à la MAJ de l'EFI ou c'était une maj indépendante ? 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Jarod03 a dit:


> D'accord merci ! C'est pas lié à la MAJ de l'EFI ou c'était une maj indépendante ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses !



MaJ = Mise à jour matérielle (et non hardware).


----------



## BARKEYS (5 Janvier 2010)

Salut j'ai repérer un kit mémoire 2 x 4 Go chez LDLC :
*G.Skill Mac Memory SODIMM 8 Go (Kit 2x 4 Go) DDR3-SDRAM PC3-10666 - FA-10666CL9D-8GBSQ (garantie 10 ans par G.Skill)428,96 TTC  est-ce que quelqu'un connait ? C'est pour équiper un MBP 15 " 2,8 de nov 2009
*

Merci


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (5 Janvier 2010)

BARKEYS a dit:


> Salut j'ai repérer un kit mémoire 2 x 4 Go chez LDLC :
> *G.Skill Mac Memory SODIMM 8 Go (Kit 2x 4 Go) DDR3-SDRAM PC3-10666 - FA-10666CL9D-8GBSQ (garantie 10 ans par G.Skill)428,96 &#8364;TTC  est-ce que quelqu'un connait ? C'est pour équiper un MBP 15 " 2,8 de nov 2009
> *
> 
> Merci



Tu en as l'utilité ??!


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2010)

BARKEYS a dit:


> Salut j'ai repérer un kit mémoire 2 x 4 Go chez LDLC :
> *G.Skill Mac Memory SODIMM 8 Go (Kit 2x 4 Go) DDR3-SDRAM PC3-10666 - FA-10666CL9D-8GBSQ (garantie 10 ans par G.Skill)428,96 TTC  est-ce que quelqu'un connait ? C'est pour équiper un MBP 15 " 2,8 de nov 2009
> *
> 
> Merci



C'est presque aussi peu cher qu'aux US, chez OWC. Compter 500$ avec le port, soit 420 euros TTC (et j'ai compté la TVA aussi).

Donc oui bon plan


----------



## BARKEYS (5 Janvier 2010)

Salut splinter 28 , oui j'en ai l'utilité parce que je monte de la HD pro via Final cut pro 7 et que pour les conversions (finale) et bhin il faut de la ram !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

merci Malaure mais je suis en train de fouiner des infos sur G.Skill pour savoir si se sont des mémoires fiables si d'autres ont des infos sur cette marque merci d'avances de les transmettre car  je voudrais pas me louper  ce niveau de dépense !  430 &#8364; !:rose:


----------



## gildas1 (5 Janvier 2010)

G. Skill c'est de la bonne ram, je la prefere à corsair, mushkin, ocz, et Geill

tu peux y aller les yeux fermés


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> tu peux y aller les yeux fermés



...avec le portefeuille grand ouvert, vu le prix :mouais:


----------



## BARKEYS (6 Janvier 2010)

MERCI GILDAS HALen plus le prix est de 410  si elle est acheter en comptoir chez le revendeur France mais faut se déplacer of course vs 429  en livraison  ..... merci


----------



## BARKEYS (6 Janvier 2010)

Pour ceux que ça interesse  spécificité technique : 
Specification

Main Board 
 System Notebook Memory System Type For Mac M/B Chipset 
 CAS_Latency 9-9-9-24 Capacity 4GB (4GB x 1), 8GB (4GB x 2) 
Speed DDR3-1333 (PC3-10666)  Test_Voltage 1.5 Volts  PCB 6 Layers Registered/Unbuffered Unbuffered  Error_Checking Non-ECC  Type 204-pin SO-DIMM  Warranty Lifetime  *Qualified Motherboards List*
 iMAC &#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
MB417TA/A
MB418TA/A
MB419TA/A
MB420TA/A
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
Mac mini &#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
MB463TA/A
MB464TA/A
 &#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
 MacBook Pro &#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
MB990TA/A
MB991TA/A
MC118TA/A
MB985TA/A
MB986TA/A
MC226TA/A


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

BARKEYS a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça interesse  spécificité technique :
> Specification
> 
> Main Board
> ...




En langage compréhensible ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2010)

Il s'agit des Apple Order Number, si ce n'est que le "...TA..." ne me dit rien. Généralement, on trouve plutôt "...LL..."

Mon MB _unibody_, par exemple, possède le AON suivant : MB207*LL*/A.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (7 Janvier 2010)

BARKEYS a dit:


> Salut splinter 28 , oui j'en ai l'utilité parce que je monte de la HD pro via Final cut pro 7 et que pour les conversions (finale) et bhin il faut de la ram !



Autant pour moi tu as raison ....


----------



## BARKEYS (8 Janvier 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Il s'agit des Apple Order Number, si ce n'est que le "...TA..." ne me dit rien. Généralement, on trouve plutôt "...LL..."
> 
> Mon MB _unibody_, par exemple, possède le AON suivant : MB207*LL*/A.



Bhin justement je cherche a quoi corresponde ces termes " TA", mais je n'ai pas trouver pour le moment, je suis pas spécialiste,  si quelqu'un(e) a fait acquisition des ce kit mémoire, merci de nous le faire savoir.


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, tu peux commander chez Crucial. Tu es sûr de ne pas te tromper via leur configurateur et tu peux être tranquille du côté qualité...


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux commander chez Crucial. Tu es sûr de ne pas te tromper via leur configurateur et tu peux être tranquille du côté qualité...



Oui au moins tu es tranquille avec une marque comme ça.


----------



## gildas1 (9 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que dès que l'on achete de la DDR à une gde marque telle que: Crucial, GeIL, Corsair, OCZ etc etc... On a pas de mauvaises surprises (en ayant pris soin de vérifier la compatibilté)

8 Go qd meme cela doit faire bizarre: ne plus avoir de retard dû au manque de mémoire etc etc!!!

Mais au meêm tarif j'ai fait le choix d'acheter un SSD postville, qui accroit incroyablement les perfs de mon MBP...


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2010)

Le SSD augmente indubitablement la vitesse d'acces aux données, traitement, etc... Alors que 4Go ou 8Go de RAM lorsque l'on possède des logiciels qui s'allouent au grand max 3Go de RAM...
SSD is a very good choice


----------



## BARKEYS (10 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Je pense que dès que l'on achete de la DDR à une gde marque telle que: Crucial, GeIL, Corsair, OCZ etc etc... On a pas de mauvaises surprises (en ayant pris soin de vérifier la compatibilté)
> 
> 8 Go qd meme cela doit faire bizarre: ne plus avoir de retard dû au manque de mémoire etc etc!!!
> 
> Mais au meêm tarif j'ai fait le choix d'acheter un SSD postville, qui accroit incroyablement les perfs de mon MBP...



j'ai lu que le couple SSD MBP c'est pas encore ça !


----------



## BARKEYS (10 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le SSD augmente indubitablement la vitesse d'acces aux données, traitement, etc... Alors que 4Go ou 8Go de RAM lorsque l'on possède des logiciels qui s'allouent au grand max 3Go de RAM...
> SSD is a very good choice



HAL 900 tu veux dire quoi par la ? :king: HS j'ai eu la fève.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais taille mini et prix maxi. Déjà que 500 Go c'est pas encore assez ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

Juste que si ton OS ne démarre pas en 64bits (ce qui est le cas de Snow Leopard) et que les logiciels que tu utilises ne sont pas encodés en 64bits alors les To de RAM ne sont que pure fiction...
Exemple d'un logociel de calcul scientifique matricielle très gourmand en RAM qu'est Matlab : 

 - 32-bit Windows XP, Vista and Windows 2000 (default) : *2GB*
 - 32-bit Windows XP with 3GB boot.ini switch or 32-bit Vista with increaseuserva set (see later) : *3GB*
 - 32-bit Linux : *~3GB*
 - 64-bit Windows XP, MAC OSX, Linux or Solaris running 32-bit MATLAB : *&#8804; 4GB*
 - 64-bit Windows XP, Vista, Linux or Solaris running 64-bit MATLAB : *8TB*

Donc avoir 8Go de RAM si ce n'est pour ne jamais les utiliser, c'est inutile. Alors qu'un DD SSD l'utilité est plus justifiée sur toutes machines/tous logiciels


----------



## BARKEYS (11 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Juste que si ton OS ne démarre pas en 64bits (ce qui est le cas de Snow Leopard) et que les logiciels que tu utilises ne sont pas encodés en 64bits alors les To de RAM ne sont que pure fiction...
> Exemple d'un logociel de calcul scientifique matricielle très gourmand en RAM qu'est Matlab :
> 
> - 32-bit Windows XP, Vista and Windows 2000 (default) : *2GB*
> ...



Merci Hal 900, donc d'après ton explication upgradé de 2x2 Go en DDR3 a 2x4 Go sous snow leopard (32 bit) n'opère aucun accrois de vitesse de calcul (en 32 bit), en revanche un SSD accèlere la vitesse d'accès au données du DD système(installer sur le même SSD), pour un même budget ( DD SSD 128 Go 500 ).

Donc il vaut mieux attendre un mieux car les prix SSD risque de baisser leur capacité d'augmenter (d'autant que les contributions citoyennes arrives = les impôts) 
Donc see & wait pour moi.
Merci


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (28 Janvier 2010)

tcho

moi je pense que 8 Go de RAM sont nécessaire car au bout d'une journée et plus d'utilisation de mon MBP mi-2009 3.06 Ghz 4 Go RAM, la RAM descend tout en bas soit moins de 100Mo et je me retrouve avec un portable qui rame et me voit dans l'obligation de redémarrer.

j'avais regardé si c'était possible de réactiver la RAM qui reste en "inactive"....mais non! pas possible sans redémarrer!!

le SSD : rapport Mémoire/Prix ne le vaut pas encore pour moi.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est sur que si tu laisses ouvert des applications dont tu ne te sers pas, la RAM est consomée... Maintenant même avec 8Go de RAM en laissant tout ouvert sur ton MBP le résultat sera le même, peût-être pas au bout d'un journée mais de deux...


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (29 Janvier 2010)

bon c'est clair de cette façon....mais dis-moi qui ouvrirait des applications juste pour rien?
personnellement ce n'est pas mon cas..une application une fois ouverte est utilisée et dès que le travail terminé, cette application est fermée. 

mais le souci c'est que la RAM utilisée pour l'application que tu viens de fermer et dont tu n'en a plus besoin, cette RAM reste "inactive".:mouais:

c'est un fait et un problème.

lorsque je ferme l'application qui me prenait 500 Mo de RAM, il faut, et je trouve cela tout à fait logique, pouvoir disposer de la RAM qui n'est plus utilisée.

c'est mon avis et je ne pense pas être le seul!!!


----------



## BARKEYS (29 Janvier 2010)

Donc pour récupérer la mémoire utilisée auparavant par une application tu doit redémarrer la session ?


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (29 Janvier 2010)

exactement

sans avoir besoin de regarder l'IstatPro, je me rends compte quand le portable devient lent.

juste pour info: au moment ou je t'écris je n'ai pas d'autre application qu'une page Safari d'ouverte....regarde de combien est la RAM inactive:::


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Janvier 2010)

prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> exactement
> 
> sans avoir besoin de regarder l'IstatPro, je me rends compte quand le portable devient lent.
> 
> juste pour info: au moment ou je t'écris je n'ai pas d'autre application qu'une page Safari d'ouverte....regarde de combien est la RAM inactive:::




Il y'a déjà un topic sur la RAM des Macs qui explique le principe (fonction recherche)...
Seule la résidente et l'active est réellement utilisée 

Pour moi sur une page Safari en ce moment, 360Mo d'active et puis 708,2Mo de résidente... soit 2,93Go de RAM disponible


----------



## AnnC21 (20 Février 2010)

J'envisage (pas forcément tout de suite, pour le moment pas d'urgence) d'augmenter la RAM de mon MBP 13" de 2 à 4Go.

Je viens de faire qq recherches, je trouve des kits 2x2Go DDR3 PC8500 (enfin ce qu'on recommande de mettre dedans) (Kingston ou Crucial) entre 102 et 112 (Crucial, LDLC).

Sur l'Applestore, en rajoutant 90 je pouvais avoir cette config' lorsque j'ai acheté mon MBP.
Mais parait que "ça coûte plus cher sur l'Applestore".

J'ai raté un truc ou ça vaut que si on rachète de la RAM séparée et pas quand on en rajoute dès le départ où ça valait le coup en fait ? :rateau: (bref, où trouver 2x2Go à 90 sinon... )

Merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Février 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> J'envisage (pas forcément tout de suite, pour le moment pas d'urgence) d'augmenter la RAM de mon MBP 13" de 2 à 4Go.
> 
> Je viens de faire qq recherches, je trouve des kits 2x2Go DDR3 PC8500 (enfin ce qu'on recommande de mettre dedans) (Kingston ou Crucial) entre 102 et 112 (Crucial, LDLC).
> 
> ...



Pour la RAM l'Apple Store est une arnaque. Donc tu as bien fait d'acheter la configuration minimale en RAM et de t'équiper par la suite...


----------



## Climaxxx (22 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je début un peu dans ce domaine, en effet j'ai passé toute ma vie sur PC et là je débarque sur Macbook Pro... Alors voilà, je viens de reçevoir un Macbook Pro 15" 2,53Ghz 4Go RAM Nvidia 9400M... (A peu près ça...) Je pensais que pour le futur, il aurait été intéressant de rajouter de la RAM pour passer à 6 voire à 8... Quelle marque/barrette conseillez-vous?

Merci beaucoup!

Climaxxx


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

Les prix les moins chers sur le web en ce moment c'est ici  :
http://www.ramshopping.fr/classific...moire_ram_pour_ordinateur-portable_Apple.html


----------



## Climaxxx (22 Février 2010)

Je te remercie! 

Bonne soirée!


----------



## GrosMyto (27 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour la RAM l'Apple Store est une arnaque. Donc tu as bien fait d'acheter la configuration minimale en RAM et de t'équiper par la suite...



Cependant ça ne répond pas vraiment à sa remarque...En effet moi aussi je constate que les prix du commerce sont en fait plus cher en 2x2go que ceux de l'Apple store à l'achat d'un MBP...

De plus sur ton lien, la Kingston en 2x2go est à 120euros...90 sur l'Apple store.

So ? L'explication elle est où ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> Cependant ça ne répond pas vraiment à sa remarque...En effet moi aussi je constate que les prix du commerce sont en fait plus cher en 2x2go que ceux de l'Apple store à l'achat d'un MBP...
> 
> De plus sur ton lien, la Kingston en 2x2go est à 120euros...90 sur l'Apple store.
> 
> So ? L'explication elle est où ?



Pardon mon lien se réfère au 2x4Go DDR3 MBP 2009 au prix de 356,40 &#8364;  T.T.C.
Alors qu'Apple te les propose à l'achat d'un MBP au prix de 630 &#8364;  T.T.C.



P.S. : je répondais à Climaxxx qui pensait passer de 4Go à 8Go


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Merci! 

Petite question, j'ai un stress, comment ça se fait que sur les 4Go je n'ai que 200mo de libre, alors que j'ai safari, finder, msn et itunes allumé....? :S
Ca me fait un peu peur en fait... Est-ce normal? Enfin je ne sais pas si mon analyse est bonne, mais via geektool j'ai inscrit un script qui m'indique que 
j'ai 3000Mo de RAM occupée et à peu près 200 de libre...

voici le script:
top -l 1 | awk '/PhysMem/ {print "Used: " $8 " Free: " $10}'


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Essaie ceci pour voir :

 top -l 1 | awk '/PhysMem/ {print "RAM DDR3 : " *$10-$11*, "Mega Octets de libre"}';


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Il me dit toujours 193Mo de libre :S Bizarre...  Alorsq u'il n'y a rien qui tourne... Que faire? :S


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Il me dit toujours 193Mo de libre :S Bizarre...  Alorsq u'il n'y a rien qui tourne... Que faire? :S



Regarde dans _*Applications/Utilitaires/Moniteur d'activité*_ pour commencer, voir quels processus bouffent ta RAM...


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Je regarde où? :S Parce qu'il ya plein de colonnes et d'options... :s
Si c'est dans mémoire réelle, il n'y a pas grand chose qui dépasse plus de 100Mo par appli... Je peux te faire un print screen si tu veux...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Je regarde où? :S Parce qu'il ya plein de colonnes et d'options... :s



Commence par cliquer sur la colonne * % processeur* (qui va trier par ordre croissant de consommation) après avoir selectionner '_opérations en cours_' dans la listebox juste au dessus...

Et la tu me dis quels sont les process qui bouffent, et avec quel pourcentage (tu dois avoir le Finder déjà, puis Safari aussi..)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h27 ----------

Sinon choisi Mémoire système en bas et dis moi ce que tu as en mémoire disponible, résidente, etc...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h29 ----------




Climaxxx a dit:


> Je regarde où? :S Parce qu'il ya plein de colonnes et d'options... :s
> Si c'est dans mémoire réelle, il n'y a pas grand chose qui dépasse plus de 100Mo par appli... Je peux te faire un print screen si tu veux...



Envoi le screenshot oui :love:


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Voici!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Ta RAM inactive est beaucoup trop importante...
De plus tu as de la RAM dédiée aux fichiers d'échange ? iTunes ?

As-tu essayé d'éteindre et redémarré ta machine ?


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Et là soudainement je ne comprends pas, j'en ai 834 de libre... Mais c pas top top non plus... :s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ta RAM inactive est beaucoup trop importante...
> De plus tu as de la RAM dédiée aux fichiers d'échange ? iTunes ?
> 
> As-tu essayé d'éteindre et redémarré ta machine ?




Euh ça veut dire quoi de la RAM dédiée aux fichiers d'échange?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Euh ça veut dire quoi de la RAM dédiée aux fichiers d'échange?



Partage de fichiers...

Eteind et rédemarre le bouzin' pour voir...


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Bon tu avais raison... là j'en ai 3000 de libre... Comment ça se fait à ton avis?

C'est à 2800... :s

Concernant la memoire partagée qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour ça?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Bon tu avais raison... là j'en ai 3000 de libre... Comment ça se fait à ton avis?



Cela faisait longtemps que ta machine était restée allumée sans être éteinte ?
Car si tu laisses ouvert Safari ou autres plusieurs heures/jours, la RAM est utilisée petit à petit...


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Ca faisait depuis le début de cet aprèm...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Ca faisait depuis le début de cet aprèm...



Pas ça alors... 

Bah, encore un mystère :rateau:
En tout cas problème résolu


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Mais bon ça m'inquiète tout de même, parce que j'ai ouvert photoshop et indesign en même temps, je les ai fermés et il est passé de 2700 à 2200... et ça remonte pas vraiment...

Petite dernière question après je te laisse tranquille, est-ce que selon toi il y aun moyen d'effectuer une meilleur gestion de la RAM?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Mais bon ça m'inquiète tout de même, parce que j'ai ouvert photoshop et indesign en même temps, je les ai fermés et il est passé de 2700 à 2200... et ça remonte pas vraiment...



C'est tout à fait normal, tout soft consomme de la RAM au démarrage et par la suite... 

Extrait : http://www.osxfacile.com/memoire.html

_PhysMem: 609M wired, 1007M active, 234M inactive, 1850M used, 6339M free 

Que celà signifie t-il ?
"PhysMem" (pour mémoire physique) détaille comment se répartit la mémoire vive que vous avez installé sur votre ordinateur. J'ai pour ma part 8 Go de mémoire vive sur mon MacPro, et celle-ci se répartit, au moment de cette capture d'écran (figure1) comme suit :
- 1007 Mo active (mémoire actuellement en activité)
- 609 Mo wired (portion de mémoire vive "bloquée" par le système pour son utilisation propre)
- 6339 Mo free (mémoire vive libre et disponible)
- 234 Mo inactive (il s'agit là de mémoire vive qui a déjà été utilisée depuis l'ouverture de l'ordinateur, qui a donc déjà été allouée par le système OS X à telle ou telle application pour telle ou telle opération passée, mais qui n'est cependant plus en activité actuellement, et ce depuis un certain temps plus ou moins variable... Ça va ? vous suivez ?)
- 1850 Mo used (Mémoire utilisée. C'est le total d'"active" + "wired" + "inactive")_



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h00 ----------

Tiens :

_t bien oui ! Je vous le répète, nous ne sommes plus sous OS 9, mais sous OS X ! Le système gère la mémoire de manière dynamique, et de ce fait, même si en apparence vous n'avez que peu de mémoire vive disponible, vous pouvez encore ouvrir un tas d'applications.

En réalité, OS X utilise la mémoire de la manière la plus efficiente possible en fonction de la quantité de mémoire vive disponible sur le Mac. Ne soyez donc pas effrayé de voir, dans le "Terminal" qu'il ne vous reste que peu de mémoire disponible (free), car de toute façon, celà est normal après quelques heures ou minutes d'utilisation de votre ordinateur (sauf sur les MacPro dotés d'une très grande quantité de RAM, - 8 Go, 16 Go ou même 32 Go de RAM- où il faut déjà soumettre l'ordinateur à de puissantes opérations pour entamer sérieusement la capital RAM disponible) : Que vous ayez 1 Go, 2 Go ou même 4 Go de RAM installé sur votre ordinateur, OS X finira toujours par s'emparer de ce capital pour le gérer à sa guise et le distribuer généreusement aux différentes applications ouvertes. Mac OS X semble toujours s'accomoder de la mémoire dont il dispose. Toutefois, il est évident qu'avec 4 Go ou 8 Go de RAM physique, OS X pourra en allouer dynamiquement d'avantage à chacune de vos applications ouvertes que s'il n'en disposait que de 1 Go._


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Donc en fait, MAC Os X Est un gros laaaard! 

>_< Et même si je rajoute 4Go de ram, ça changerait rien ... :s

PS: Merci beaucoup pour ta patience et tes réponses, tu as éclairé ma lanterne


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Donc en fait, MAC Os X Est un gros laaaard!
> 
> >_< Et même si je rajoute 4Go de ram, ça changerait rien ... :s



Si ça changera. 
Mac OS X fait une gestion dynamique de la RAM...
Dans mon cas par exemple, sous le logiciel Matlab je fais du calcul matriciel, et bien il m'arrive de calculer des matrices de dimension 10000x100x250, et dans ce cas précis la matrice crée sous Matlab nécessite plus de 3Go de RAM (d'un coup) pour être calculée et stockée...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h09 ----------




Climaxxx a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ta patience et tes réponses, tu as éclairé ma lanterne



De rien 

Aller demain taf, bonne nuit


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Hum intéressant  Mais bon 900&#8364; pour de la RAM... C'est à réfléchir  Boulot moi aussi... Bonne nuit!


----------



## SITRALE (30 Mars 2010)

Salut!

dites est ce que je peu mettre de la PC 5300 DDR2 So-Dimm mais à 2G, soit 2x2G total 4G dans un MBP Core Duo 2Ghz que j'ai sous la main la .. 

S.


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2010)

Un MBP à 2 GHz ? Cela doit être un premier modèle (2006). Sauf erreur, le maximum est de 2 Go.


----------



## SITRALE (3 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Un MBP à 2 GHz ? Cela doit être un premier modèle (2006). Sauf erreur, le maximum est de 2 Go.



Oui,

mais je me disai que peut etre le post http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/e...es-des-portables-mac-ppc-et-intel-223155.html  ne tenai pas compte de l'avancement des technologies car il existe maintenant exactement la meme RAM mais avec une capacité de 2G par barette, ce qui n'existait pas à cette epoque je presume, 1G devait etre le max.

Vu que c'est la meme RAM, je me di qu'il n'y a pas de raison pour que ca ne passe pas ? nan ?

S.


----------



## Tox (3 Avril 2010)

C'est surtout une question de chipset. Ce n'est pas parce que la barrette est physiquement compatible qu'elle sera reconnue par le contrôleur mémoire.

Par exemple, mon MB de 2007 (le 2.16 GHz dans ma signature) accepte bien deux barrettes de 2 Go, mais n'en reconnaît que 3 au maximum. Le modèle suivant accepte sans broncher les 4 Go.


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> C'est surtout une question de chipset. Ce n'est pas parce que la barrette est physiquement compatible qu'elle sera reconnue par le contrôleur mémoire.
> 
> Par exemple, mon MB de 2007 (le 2.16 GHz dans ma signature) accepte bien deux barrettes de 2 Go, mais n'en reconnaît que 3 au maximum. Le modèle suivant accepte sans broncher les 4 Go.



Oui tout à fait, ce que Sitrale ne sait pas c'est que c'est cette daube de chipset controleur de mémoire Intel qui limite l'adresse total à 4 Go. Or ça inclus l'adresse de tout le matériel embarqué, pas seulement de la RAM. Et comme il faut garder 1 Go pour le reste, il ne reste plus que 3 Go de RAM adressable, ce qui est la limite pour ces tous premiers Mac Pro ...


----------



## Grafunkel (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook pro 17' avec 4Go de ram (DDR3 1067 Mhz) et je voudrais lui donner un petit coup de boost pour la sortie de la CS5 , le faire passer à 8Go de ram.

Mais avant de commander de la ram sur macway, j'ai une petite question :
Quand le site d'apple dit 


> 4 Go (deux modules SO-DIMM de 2 Go) de mémoire DDR3 à 1 066 MHz ; deux  emplacements SO-DIMM pour une extension jusqu'à 8 Go


Cela signifie que mon mac possède 2 emplacements équipés de 2*2Go de ram que je dois remplacer par 2*4Go de ram.
Ou qu'il possède 2 emplacements équipés de 2*2Go de ram et de 2 emplacement libre pour y placer 2*2Go de ram supplémentaire ?

J'attends vos réponses 

Grafunkel


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Avril 2010)

2x4Go de RAM car tu ne possèdes que deux tirroirs


----------



## loading93 (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
je possède un macbookpro unibody 15" (mais je connait pas quelle version exactement..(ya l'accès a la batterie, j'ai cru comprendre que les dernier n'ont plus cette accès..)) et je voudrait upgradé la ram et passer a 2X2Go au lieu de 2X1Go...

apres une petite recherche je pense prendre un kit 2X2Go 1066Hz SODIMM DDR3 je suis bon?

si vous avez des lien je suis preneur car au vue des photo les buse on une tête différente... donc j'ai un peu peur de pas prendre la bonne

merci.


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

Le fait de modfier la ram, est-ce que ca grille la garantie!
Et si non, estce que par exemple si il y a un pb il faudrait remettre la ram de base? Donc du coup on ne peut pas recuperer l'argent de la ram apple de base.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Avril 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Le fait de modfier la ram, est-ce que ca grille la garantie!
> Et si non, estce que par exemple si il y a un pb il faudrait remettre la ram de base? Donc du coup on ne peut pas recuperer l'argent de la ram apple de base.


 
Non le fait de changer la RAM ne casse pas de fait ton contrat de garantie, contrairement au changement de DD


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Non le fait de changer la RAM ne casse pas de fait ton contrat de garantie,* contrairement au changement de DD*




cela m'étonne qu'une connerie pareil provienne d'une personne du forum qui se dit connaitre MAC!!! 


* LA GARANTIE NE SAUTE PAS SI  ON CHANGE LE DISQUE DUR ET LA MEMOIRE

LISEZ VOTRE MANUEL
*​


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> cela m'étonne qu'une connerie pareil provienne d'une personne du forum qui se dit connaitre MAC!!!
> 
> 
> *LA GARANTIE NE SAUTE PAS SI ON CHANGE LE DISQUE DUR ET LA MEMOIRE*​
> *LISEZ VOTRE MANUEL*​


 Moi je l'ai pas le manuel  !!
Mais si ya un pb il faudra remettre la memoire de base?Ou pas


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

NON

qd je vais chez apple je laisse mon ssd postville

tout est fait pour pouvoir changer ces 2 parties!!!

c'est autorisé

il n'y a pas de soucis!!!



comment cela se fait que tu as pas le manuel?????

as tu au moins le dvd d'instal?


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> NON
> 
> qd je vais chez apple je laisse mon ssd postville
> 
> ...


 
J'ai pasencore acheté :d

Tu as meme repondu a mon sujet


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> cela m'étonne qu'une connerie pareil provienne d'une personne du forum qui se dit connaitre MAC!!!
> 
> 
> * LA GARANTIE NE SAUTE PAS SI  ON CHANGE LE DISQUE DUR ET LA MEMOIRE
> ...



*OK J'AVAIS PAS LU LE MANUEL, JUSTE LU SUR LE FORUM QUELQUE PART QUE LE CHANGEMENT DE DD POUVAIT TE POSER PROBLEME LORS D'UN RETOUR SAV*


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

ben nan 

puis cela a tellment ete dit et redit ici 


au moins maintenant c'est ok


----------



## Kyzzok (7 Mai 2010)

Salut,

C'est pas rentable de prendre un nouveau MacBook Pro avec 4 Go de ram pour ensuite acheter 8 Go, il vaut mieux prendre l'option 8 Go dès le début non ?

Merci !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

Pour les nouveaux oui, 374,90 &#8364; sur Ramshopping soit 15euros de plus effectivement.
Cependant, si tu achètes ta RAM ailleurs, l'avantage c'est : 1/ la marque (Kingston ou autre alors que les barrettes de Mac ne sont pas de grande marque) 2/ tu possèdes toujours tes 2x2Go, au cas ou (alors que commandé sur Apple Store le Mac est livré d'office avec les 8Go installés)  

Si tu trouves moins chère que l'Apple Store, je te conseille de commander un MBP 4Go de RAM et d'acheter ta RAM en parallèle


----------



## bokeh (7 Mai 2010)

Et c'est quoi la marque de RAM qui déchire ?!?
Gskill, corsair, kingston...

Merci


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

Tu t'en fous car la le tras trcas etc sont quasi identiques...

De la bonne ram est une ram qui a des specs très très haut (Overclocking)

pour nous sur mac, chacunes d'elles fera l'affaire, si je ne m'abuse le timing principal est de 7ms et toutes les rams de 1066MHz ont ce timing!

Après c'est une question de tps en garantie, pour le même tarif (et bien sur si elles tiennent les specifications constructeurs), je prendrais les barettes ayant un tps de garantie extremement long!

Sinon rien à taper!!! 

elles se valent toutes!
car nous ne faisont pas d'overcloking!!!

Chez OWC qd j'ai commandé, ils me proposaient de la Kingston, de GeIL, etc etc... 
J'ai commandé la "no name" enfin tarif de base quoi! J'ai reçu de la OCZ value, 

donc voilà quoi!!!

D'ailleurs il y a des coups à faire si on achete la ddr aux us! enfin si la douane vous tombe pas dessus!!!!



Par contre je suis à 8Go maintenant, et j'ai remarqué (je vous ferai des captures d'ecrans), que lors d'une utilisation standard de l'ordi: quicktime, web, mail, transmission , échange de photos de famille etc etc 
L'inactive croit graduellement jusqu'à prendre environ 6Go!!!!! :mouais:
Cela m'arrive qd mon ordi tourne la nuit! 
C'est bizarre, en fait plus l'ordi a de la ram, plus il se met à son aise!!!, 
et je pense il doit piocher d'abord dans de la ram libre avant de piocher dans de l'inactive donc c'est pour cela que l'on se retrouve avec une flopée d'inactive 

Ordi allumée depuis 6 heures, les programmes ouverts sont: quicktime, mail, transmission, et voilà le résultat!

la résidente n'a pas bougé, l'active non plus, l'inactive bouffe la libre à vitesse grand V








surprise après une nuit tout seul dans son coin mon MBP a invité des copaings programmes pour faire la fete et ils ont pas fait le menage le lendemain matin et voilà ce que je retrouve!!!!!! 







moralité plus tu en as plus tu en bouffes....


Mais bon c'est plus souple en utilisation pas de lags ni rien d'autres de pourri!


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

C'est surtout utile si tu as besoin de consommer plus de 4Go de mémoire d'un coup (ce qui m'arrive chaque jour au taf avec mon MBP ). Sinon la RAM via pluseurs lancements de process ce gère assez bien sous OS X (sur Youtube tu peux voir des vidéos ou le mec lance une trentaine d'applications en même temps sur son Mac de 4Go de RAM et cela sans trop faire laguer le bouzin').

Pour la marque de la RAM c'est surtout la garantie oui, ainsi que la qualité de l'assemblage... c'est comme tout les composant éléctronique


----------



## ljes (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Désirant augmenter la RAM sur mon macbook (_passer de 2x1go à 2x2go_), je dois avouer que je suis quelque peu perdu au moment de choisir le bon produit. C'est pourquoi, par peur d'acheter n'importe quoi je m'en retourne à vous, en espérant que vous puissiez m'éclairer, n'hésitez pas si vous avez des liens.

Mon ordinateur est un macbook 13 unibody premier du nom, sorti fin 2008 il n'avait pas encore l'appellation pro.  2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

Par avance merci.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

Ici par exemple : http://www.ramshopping.fr/configura...6&RamShopSID=58295962f7210aed1b6071c7e5fccaff

(J'ai acheté sur ce site de la RAM pour MBP il y'a 2-3 mois, rien à redire, je les ai eu au téléphone, personnel cordial, respectueux du client, etc. Bref tu peux y aller les yeux fermés ).


----------



## ljes (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour HAL-9000, 

Merci pour ta réponse. Je ne connaissais pas cette boutique, je file vois les avis sur le net.


----------



## Ashen (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour !

P'tite envie de racheter de la RAM pour mon MBP Unibody 13" datant de fin 2009.. (2go de RAM )

J'ai lu tout plein de chose, comme quoi la RAM Apple est chère, et de pas trop bonne qualité, qu'il faut pas de valeur bâtarde genre 6Go, que pour que le Dual Channel soit pris en compte, il faut 2 fois la même marque/modèle/fréquence, etc.

Vous confirmez ? ^^

Bref.
Je me tâte juste : je passe à 4Go, ou j'anticipe sur le long terme, et je passe à 8 ?
L'investissement n'est pas le même, en effet.


Autre chose : j'ai lu que l'on parlait de MacWay, pour choisir une RAM compatible, avec son MBP. Or, je n'ai le "choix" que d'une, sur ce site là. Pourquoi ?


D'autres conseils ?

je suis preneur ! 


Merci :rose:


----------



## AnnC21 (10 Juin 2010)

J'ai l'impression que MacWay tient à jour ses produits en temps réel en fonction de ses stocks (j'ai jamais eu 2 fois le même nombre de produits compatibles). Or, ayant fait une promo lundi sur la RAM, les stocks ont du être liquidés... :rateau: (merci papa qui m'a prévenue, j'en ai profité, je viens de mettre mes 4 Go dans mon ordi après réception ce matin )


----------



## Ashen (10 Juin 2010)

Et ben c 'est pas gentil du tout de pas m'avoir appelé !!! Non mais !!!!   


T_T


----------



## Rater (11 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais augmenter les ram de mon macbook pro 13" acheter en aout 2009. J'ai vu quelques offre mais je ne sais pas trop si je vise le bon produit

http://www.1000ordi.ch/36642

Merci de votre aide


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Juin 2010)

Rater a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aimerais augmenter les ram de mon macbook pro 13" acheter en aout 2009. J'ai vu quelques offre mais je ne sais pas trop si je vise le bon produit
> 
> ...



C'est la bonne, j'ai un MBP middle 2009 également, et la ref est celle-ci


----------



## bentokill (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voila comme tout le monde ici, je cherche a upgrader mon macbook pro pour pas chere et au mieux.

J'ai donc trouvé ceci : OCZ SO-DIMM DDR3 PC3-8500 - 4 Go 1066 MHz - CAS 8 

Sur : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...IMM-DDR3-PC3-8500-4-Go-1066-MHz-CAS-8.htm#pdd

Pour : 129 euros ma barrette de 4Go donc ----> 258 les deux!

+ 8,90 de FDP = 266,90

(tres curieux d'ailleurs parce que le pack 2x4go de la meme ram est a 299?! :mouais: )

En ajoutant un petit code promo histoire de bien tirer tout les bouts ca donne : RUEDUCO6 (-6 euros) ce qui nous donne = 260,90

C'est donc de la OCZ... voili voilou vous en pensez quoi?

(A oui par contre dispo sous 15j....)


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (6 Juillet 2010)

bentokill a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila comme tout le monde ici, je cherche a upgrader mon macbook pro pour pas chere et au mieux.
> 
> ...



Oui mais tant qu'à faire autant prendre un CAS7 au lieu du CAS8. Etant en train de faire les mêmes recherches que toi, voici ce que j'ai trouvé:

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00092508.html


----------



## Lyo974 (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si ces barettes    *Corsair Value Select SO-DIMM 8 Go (kit 2x 4 Go) DDR3-SDRAM PC8500 - CM3X8GSDKIT1066    
*sont compatibles avec un macbook pro 13" de mi-2009. Je vous mets le lien :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00084531.html

Merci!


----------



## Sakoz (3 Septembre 2010)

Je souhaite upgrader mon mbp récemment acquis. J'ai lu un peu ce fil mais un doute persiste.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il confirmer que la ram citée plus haut (http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00092508.html) est bien compatible avec un macbook pro core i7 15" ?

Et que pensez vous de cette ram : http://www.touslesprix.com/comparer/fiche185251.html


----------



## floducros (5 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir!
Idem j'ai le 15" i7 et je voulais savoir si la corsair si decu est compatible pour le booster la bête!
je suis de près!
merci bien!
un lien sup: http://www.webachatfrance.fr/Memoire-vive-corsair-so-dimm-ddr3-8gb-1066mhz-kit-2x4096-_71315.html


----------



## Shavansky (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai fais l'achat d'un macbook pro( 13 pouces) en juillet 2009, 2,26GHz Intel Core 2 Duo,
Mémoire 2 Go 1067 MHz DDR3, et j'aurais souhaité savoir jusqu'à combien de barrettes de ram ainsi que leur taille je peux rajouter et quel marques me conseillez vous ?
Merci


----------



## anneee (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Ta machine possède 2 emplacements mémoire pour un max de 8 go.

Sinon, évite les barrettes "noname", préfère les marques sérieuses telles que crucial, kingston... etc.


----------



## Shavansky (6 Septembre 2010)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre,
J'ai une dernière question, si je passe de 2 go à 8go mon macbook pro va-t-il bien utiliser jusqu'à 8 go où va-t-il rester bloquer à des go inférieures ?


----------



## floducros (11 Septembre 2010)

floducros a dit:


> bonsoir!
> Idem j'ai le 15" i7 et je voulais savoir si la corsair si decu est compatible pour le booster la bête!
> je suis de près!
> merci bien!
> un lien sup: http://www.webachatfrance.fr/Memoire-vive-corsair-so-dimm-ddr3-8gb-1066mhz-kit-2x4096-_71315.html



une tite reponse:rose:
j'hesite entre celle ci et la mac away qui est en promo a 199
mici


----------



## gregelhombre (17 Septembre 2010)

Salut a tous,
J'ai acheté sur ebay de la ram (4GB) pour mon mbp (acheté fin 2007) ici:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...190379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2562wt_946
J'ai un piti probleme, je l'ai installé et ça ne marche pas !!
Ci joint la capture d'ecran comme quoi il ne la reconnait pas:
http://img256.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20100917205.png/

Est ce que je ne me serai pas planté dans la ram choisie? (surement, sinon ça marcherait) oubien, faut il activer ça quelque part( ça m'etonnerait) oubien la ram est peut etre deffectueuse ?

merci pour vos lumières

Greg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

J'ai changé les barrettes de place et cette fois ci je les ai mieux enclenchées et ça marche....
Pas tapé, je pense que j'avais pas assez "appuyé"

+++


----------



## kloo (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous ! 

J'ai en ma possession un macbook pro unibody datant de 2008 et je souhaite aujourd'hui lui redonner "un coup de jeune" en augmentant notamment ma capacité de RAM. Sauf que j'y connaît pas grand chose.. 
J'ai cherché un peu partout sur les différents forum et je n'ai toujours pas compris si la capacité maximale de RAM que mon mac peut supporter est de 4 go / 6 go ou bien 8 go. Tant qu'à faire j'aimerai directement investir dans 2 fois 4 go comme ça je suis tranquille, puis je pourrait les réutiliser plus facilement lors d'un futur macbook pro que des barrettes 2 go, enfin je pense.. 

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous pourrait m'informer sur ce point svp  ?


----------



## gregelhombre (28 Octobre 2010)

kloo a dit:


> Bonjour a tous !
> 
> J'ai en ma possession un macbook pro unibody datant de 2008 et je souhaite aujourd'hui lui redonner "un coup de jeune" en augmentant notamment ma capacité de RAM. Sauf que j'y connaît pas grand chose..
> J'ai cherché un peu partout sur les différents forum et je n'ai toujours pas compris si la capacité maximale de RAM que mon mac peut supporter est de 4 go / 6 go ou bien 8 go. Tant qu'à faire j'aimerai directement investir dans 2 fois 4 go comme ça je suis tranquille, puis je pourrait les réutiliser plus facilement lors d'un futur macbook pro que des barrettes 2 go, enfin je pense..
> ...



Salut,
Je pense que tu peux aller facilement jusqu'a 6 gO
Par contre, il y a de forte chance que tu ne puisses pas utiliser ta ram sur ton prochain ordi
Va vvoir sur macway tout est bien expliqué!
++


----------



## kloo (29 Octobre 2010)

Merci bcp !


----------



## Moumoune (5 Novembre 2010)

... oui mais voilà, vers quel fabricant aller ?
Étant donné que les kits 2x4 Go sont quasiment tous au même prix, quel fabricant me conseillez vous : OCZ, CORSAIR, KINGSTON, CRUCIAL... ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2010)

Crucial ! Chips Micron sur circuits Micron dans usine Micron


----------



## gregelhombre (5 Novembre 2010)

A l'epoque PiCi, jamais déçu de corsaire....
Je viens de retourner aux USA une barrette de 4GO acheté au rabais qui certe accelère mon mac mais qui le fait planter au bout de 10 min d'utilisation sous flash (video, wix.com ou autre)
Donc là, je vais chercher de la ram de qualité et arreter de faire mon radin !! lol


----------



## Moumoune (10 Novembre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Crucial ! Chips Micron sur circuits Micron dans usine Micron



Bon et bien ça y est, j'ai suivi ton conseil. J'ai commandé mon kit 8 GO (2x4 GO) directement chez Crucial : 136 Euros livraison comprise en à peine 48 heures. Le macbook pro se porte bien et Aperture n'a plus besoin de swapper sur le disque. Parfait,  parfait.


----------



## Tox (10 Novembre 2010)

Avec Crucial, tu ne prenais pas beaucoup de risques


----------



## Julien83 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

En fait je voudrais savoir qu'elle est l'utilité d'ajouter de la mémoire à un ordinateur en général ?
Passer de 2GO à 4GO augmentera la rapidité de mon MBP (démarrage plus rapide, lancement d'application plus rapide, moins d'arc en ciel rond qui tourne ?) 

Merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Novembre 2010)

Julien83 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> En fait je voudrais savoir qu'elle est l'utilité d'ajouter de la mémoire à un ordinateur en général ?
> Passer de 2GO à 4GO augmentera la rapidité de mon MBP (démarrage plus rapide, lancement d'application plus rapide, moins d'arc en ciel rond qui tourne ?)
> ...



2 points : 
1/ lors de lancement de plusieurs applications en même temps (iTunes, Mail, un gros doc Word, Web, Aperture en même temps par exemple) plus de mémoire vive = plus de mémoire vive à "distribuer" sur chacune des applications, donc plus fluide lorsque tu passes d'une appli ouverte à une autre.
2/ Ouvre un gros projet sous PhotoShop par exemple, 2Go de RAM c'est limite pour PhotoShop à lui tout seul, sur un gros projet (lenteur des défilements, lenteur à ouvrir le projet).

Par contre la RAM n'a rien à voir, à ce que j'en sais, avec la vitesse d'allumage du Mac


----------



## Moumoune (14 Novembre 2010)

Julien83 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> En fait je voudrais savoir qu'elle est l'utilité d'ajouter de la mémoire à un ordinateur en général ?
> Passer de 2GO à 4GO augmentera la rapidité de mon MBP (démarrage plus rapide, lancement d'application plus rapide, moins d'arc en ciel rond qui tourne ?)
> ...



Avec les quantités de mémoire embarquées sur les ordis actuels, c'est plus le disque dur qui devient le goulet d'étranglement. A moins d'utiliser des logiciels gourmands en mémoire (Aperture, Final Cut Pro), pour redonner une seconde jeunesse à son ordi, plus que d'augmenter la mémoire l'idéal est de passer au SSD.


----------



## Dr.Hannibal (23 Novembre 2010)

je me demande, ayant un mbp 2010 13" je peux lui monté d'abord 6go (1x2go +1x4go) et par la suite acheter une barette de 4go pour qu'il soit enfin à 8go?
merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Novembre 2010)

Dr.Hannibal a dit:


> je me demande, ayant un mbp 2010 13" je peux lui monté d'abord 6go (1x2go +1x4go) et par la suite acheter une barette de 4go pour qu'il soit enfin à 8go?
> merci



Nop, tu ne peux pas (enfin si tu peux, mais seulement une partie de ta RAM sera reconnue) "désiquilibrer" la RAM sur tes 2 barrettes. C'est 2x2, 2x3 ou 2x4Go


----------



## Dr.Hannibal (23 Novembre 2010)

Well merci ) je vais donc attendre


----------



## Rytram (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je me permet de solliciter vos lumières car je ne sais plus quoi / qui croire. Je vous explique, j'ai un mbp de 2007, celui là : http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...k-pro-core-2-duo-2.2-15-santa-rosa-specs.html

Je souhaites donc passer à 6Go de RAM comme il semble être possible, je me retourne donc vers mes revendeurs de ram, et un revendeur agréer mac et là on m'annonce "non ça existe pas en 4GO en DDR2, y a 2x2GO mais une 1x4GO ça n'existe pas.

Je fouine un peu sur le net, et le seul revendeur que j'ai trouvé est celui proposé par  everymac ... bref, il les fabriques ou quoi ?

Avez-vous des adresses ou des conseils ? est ce que c'est tout simplement une utopie que de vouloir passer à 6go ^^ bref, j'espère que vous saurez m'aider 

D'avance merci,

Alex


----------



## anneee (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12422/memoire-nuimpact-4-go-sodimm-pc2-5300-667-mhz-imac-macbookmacbook-pro-intel.html


----------



## Rytram (1 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide, je connaissais pas ce site, hop dans les favoris.


----------



## anneee (1 Décembre 2010)

Si ton Macbook Pro possède la ram d'origine, tu es à 2go (2*1go), pour passer à 6go, il te faudra donc acheter une barrette de 4go plus une barrette de 2go (la machine ne possédant que 2 emplacements mémoire).


----------



## iznogoud94 (2 Décembre 2010)

salut tout le monde ,
j'ai investit dans 2 barrettes de RAM 2 X 4Go pour passer à 8 Go    mais pourtant malgré l'augmentation j'ai l'impression que ça rame plus qu'avant , est ce qu il y a une différence entre les  modèles de marques différentes .
voici les barrettes:  macbook pro 13 2,4GHz acheté en juillet 2010


BANK 0/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	4 Go
  Type :	DDR3
  Vitesse :	1067 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x855D
  Numéro de pièce :	0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
  Numéro de série :	0x00000000

BANK 1/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	4 Go
  Type :	DDR3
  Vitesse :	1067 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x855D
  Numéro de pièce :	0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
  Numéro de série :	0x00000000


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (9 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je dispose d'un mbp acheté en decembre 09 voici sa config:
MacBookPro 5.5
2.26GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M

j'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de l'upgrader avec 2*4Go de DDR3 et si cela allez améliorer mes performances significativement, en effet peu importe le jeux que je lance DoD source (Day of defeat) CS:S (counter strike), Oblivion, mon mbp active les ventilos mais les perfs laissent vraiment à désirer dans le sens ou dès qu'il faut afficher un autre joueur ou certains éléments cela saccade (chute de framerate brutal), je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela fait cela surtout que ce n'est pas régulier.

J'ai penser à acheter un autre DD 7200tr/mn, mais le problème c'est que j'aimerais savoir si mon matos n'a pas de problèmes actuellement.

Car sous windows deux fois il met arrivé de fermer le clapot et l'ordi ne s'est pas mis en veille, donc il a chauffer énormément, et j'ai peur de l'avoir endommager. Y a t-il un moyen de vérifier l'intégrité des composants ?

pour les barrette de RAM j'ai pensé prendre celle-ci : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html

j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez et si il existe de meilleurs barrettes (perf) ou des barrettes similaire à un prix plus bon marché.

Désolé pour le bloc, j'ai essayé d'aérer, merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Jehutty (5 Janvier 2011)

Rytram a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me permet de solliciter vos lumières car je ne sais plus quoi / qui croire. Je vous explique, j'ai un mbp de 2007, celui là : http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...k-pro-core-2-duo-2.2-15-santa-rosa-specs.html
> 
> ...



Salut, j'ai le même Macbook Pro (model A1226) que le poste cité mais avec deux barrettes de 2 Go chacune.
J'aimerai installer 6 Go de RAM, je sais qu'il faut mieux mettre des barrettes de meme tailles pour équilibrer ou je ne sais quoi mais acheter deux barrettes de 4 Go, ca revient un peu cher donc j'aimerai savoir si vous me conseillez d'acheter une barrette de 4 Go et de garder une de mes barrettes de 2 Go comme ca 1x4 Go + 1x2 Go = 6 Go!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## doudee (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir
J'envisage d'upgrader mon macbook pro unibody 2008.
Petit à petit, je compte y glisser 2 ram de 4 go ainsi que le disque dur hybride de Saegate de 500 gigas.
Afin de lisser les dépenses, je voulais savoir s'il était possible de mettre dans un premier temps une barrette de 4 giga, qui sera couplée avec celle d'origine de 1 go, puis plusieurs semaines après, une seconde de 4 go. Au cours de ce laps de temps, comment le macbook pro se comportera avec les 5 go de ram ?
En vous remerciant de vos réponses.


----------



## adeeldu95 (8 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous,

je possède un mbp core i5, je voudrais savoir si ces barrettes sont bonnes?

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00092517.html

Merci


----------



## Le FuRi3n (11 Janvier 2011)

@adeeldu95

regarde ceci c'est la meme reference 

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00092517.html

avec un prix plus élevé ... avec un commentaire d'un utilisateur qui en a fais l'acquisition avec un macbook pro ... donc a mon avis pas de soucis 

je prend ton lien en favoris a 87 euro les 8 giga on arrive a un plafond ... ca va plus bcp baisser je pense


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2011)

non rien...


----------



## Intramuros (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mbp mid 2009 avec 2*1go de Ram. Je songeais passer à 4 Go de Ram. Vu la différence de prix entre 2*2 Go de Ram et 1*4 Go de Ram je pense que je vais opter pour une seule barrette ... c'est  beaucoup plus intéressant. Ca me permettrai de pouvoir éventuellement aller vers 2*4go plus tard ...

Cette barrette est-elle ok ? 

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00092518.html

Est ce que si je laisse une des deux barrettes de 1 go, j'aurais 5Go de Ram ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ! Cordialement, Intra'.


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2011)

De ce que j'en ai lu sur les forums, et après quelques essais sur un ancien MB, il vaut mieux augmenter la mémoire des Core2Duo par paire...


----------



## Intramuros (18 Janvier 2011)

Très bien, dans l'hypothèse où il y ait conflit entre ma barrette d'origine et une nouvelle barrette de 4go, si je laisse uniquement la barrette de 4GO avec un port RAM vide, aucun soucis ? Ce sera comme du 2*2go ?


----------



## Tox (19 Janvier 2011)

Je pense que les performances pourraient être inférieures.

Bien que je n'aie aucun lien à te proposer, il doit bien avoir une raison au fait que l'architecture Intel actuelle est livrée avec des paires de barrettes.


----------



## Le FuRi3n (20 Janvier 2011)

Actuellement sur le site de Crucial ... 90 euros le kit de 8giga (livraison gratuite)... compatible MACBOOK PRO ... Ca vaut le coup vu leur compatibilité assuré par de nombreux possesseurs, en sachant que Crucial est egalement reconnu pour leur très faible taux de panne ...

je vous tiendrai au courant a la réception de mes barrettes d'ici 3 voir 5 jours


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Je pense que les performances pourraient être inférieures.
> 
> Bien que je n'aie aucun lien à te proposer, il doit bien avoir une raison au fait que l'architecture Intel actuelle est livrée avec des paires de barrettes.



En passant : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_double

Et pour ce qui est de Crucial, c'est effectivement tout bon ! Ils réalisent non seulement la barrette, mais aussi les puces mémoires.


----------



## Intramuros (20 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour tes conseils et cette source Tox !

Sur crucial toutes les barrettes sont compatibles Mac ? Quand je demande  un upgrade ram correspondant à un mac il me file la réf. suivante :

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=AE706D07A5CA7304

Mais ça correspond pas du tout à ce que j'ai actuellement. Mes barrettes  livrées avec le MBP c'est du DDR3 en 1066mhz, donc ça serait plutôt ça :

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT25664BC1067

J'ai bon, a priori ?


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2011)

A mon avis, il s'agit plutôt de ce lien ou encore de celui-là  Il s'agit des deux versions du MBP 13" mid 2009.

Bien entendu, on trouve aussi les 15" et les 17"...


----------



## Intramuros (20 Janvier 2011)

Parfait ! Via ton lien, je retombe sur le pack de 2*2go que j'avais pointé plus tôt. Je suis rassuré, je vais pouvoir acheter en toute confiance. Merci encore pour tes conseils avisés.


----------



## Le FuRi3n (21 Janvier 2011)

Avec de tels prix sur les 8 giga ... l'arrivé des barrettes de 8 giga va arrivé rapidement .... reste a savoir si une telle quantité de ram soit nécessaire sur un portable ... puis les derniers MBP seront ils compatibles avec de telles barrettes ?


----------



## Intramuros (21 Janvier 2011)

Pour ceux qui achètent chez CRUCIAL, utilisez le code suivant :

LE0A7D

7% de réduction, je crois que c'est sur tout le site mais peut-être est-ce limité à la RAM. Bon achats !


----------



## Le FuRi3n (22 Janvier 2011)

le code je l'ai essayé ... il a fonctionné au début sur la présentation de la facture mais ensuite j'ai remarqué que cest le montant prévu avant la réduction qui a été débité dc ce code ne marche pas :/


----------



## Intramuros (22 Janvier 2011)

Et bien tu as du avoir un soucis. Chez moi la commande était de 41, elle est passée à 38 et j'ai été débité de 38 !


----------



## Le FuRi3n (22 Janvier 2011)

pas de chance pour moi alors :/ mais a 90 euro les 8gigas ca reste très interressant


----------



## Cleveland (23 Janvier 2011)

C'est la bonne ram pour un MacBookPro 13" de décembre 2009 ? J'aimerai le upgrade en 8 Go.

Merci


----------



## Tox (23 Janvier 2011)

Il n'y a qu'à suivre le configurateur...

Un MBP de fin 2009 est bien un "mid 2009".


----------



## Cleveland (24 Janvier 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'à suivre le configurateur...
> 
> Un MBP de fin 2009 est bien un "mid 2009".



Merci il faut juste enlever les deux slots et mettre 2*4Go ? Donc 80  ?


----------



## Tox (24 Janvier 2011)

C'est cela, remplacer les deux barrettes d'origine par deux barrettes de 4 Go.


----------



## Cleveland (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci


----------



## Le FuRi3n (1 Février 2011)

voila c'est fait j'ai reçu mon kit crucial de 8giga (après 12 jours d'attente quand même : donc déception des délais de livraisons).

Content tout de même que ma ram soit arrivé.
Pour parler de performances, je trouve déja que c'est le jour et la nuit sur mon macbookpro 13"(2010),
les applis ont tendances a se lancé plus rapidement, ma biblio Aperture de plusieurs milliers de photos est d'une fluidité étonnante (affichage des milliers de miniatures instantanée, 1sec dirons nous pour toute la bibliothèque), tous ceci est rendu possible selon moi grâce a la latence tres faible de leur mémoire annoncé a CAS 7 ... une bonne latence supérieure a celle de la ram d'apple 
pour 90 euro frais de ports comprit c'est tout bon  ... reste plus qu'a attendre les nouveaux SSD et le 13" se transforme en machine ultra rapide ...


----------



## doudee (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà installé cette ram sur un macbook pro ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Hynix-4GB-SODIMM..._Portables&hash=item1e60dc0c09#ht_1568wt_1141

La marque Hynix est-elle de bonne qualité et est-elle reconnue sur un mac ?
En vous remerciant


----------



## Le FuRi3n (4 Février 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà installé cette ram sur un macbook pro ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Hynix-4GB-SODIMM..._Portables&hash=item1e60dc0c09#ht_1568wt_1141
> ...



je ne m'y risquerai pas a ta place vu la frequence au dessus des normes supportés en terme de frequence mémoire des macs portables, pour rappel la frequence des barrettes de sur sur les derniers macbookpro est 1066 Mhz et non 1333 comme tes barrettes


----------



## doudee (5 Février 2011)

Le FuRi3n a dit:


> je ne m'y risquerai pas a ta place vu la frequence au dessus des normes supportés en terme de frequence mémoire des macs portables, pour rappel la frequence des barrettes de sur sur les derniers macbookpro est 1066 Mhz et non 1333 comme tes barrettes



Merci pour ta réponse, mais je me suis trompé de lien. En fait, ma question concernait la même barrette mais en 1066. Je voulais savoir si la marque Hynix était de bonne qualité et reconnue par Mac, car j'ai pu lire que certaine marques n'étaient pas compatibles avec la pomme.


----------



## SadChief (5 Février 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais je me suis trompé de lien. En fait, ma question concernait la même barrette mais en 1066. Je voulais savoir si la marque Hynix était de bonne qualité et reconnue par Mac, car j'ai pu lire que certaine marques n'étaient pas compatibles avec la pomme.


Cela ne vaut pas le coup. Combien tu économises par rapport à crucial.com ? Quatre ou cinq euros tout au plus par barrette...
Sans parler du fait que la latence est meilleure sur crucial.com (CL=7 par rapport à CL=9 sur ce que tu nous montres).
A regarder de plus près, ce sont probablement des queues de lots de fabrication rejetés au tri final, que certains récupèrent pour quelques sous afin de les remettre en vente sous un nom inconnu.
Remarquer qu'il n'y a aucune étiquette collée dessus.


----------



## doudee (5 Février 2011)

SadChief a dit:


> Cela ne vaut pas le coup. Combien tu économises par rapport à crucial.com ? Quatre ou cinq euros tout au plus par barrette...
> Sans parler du fait que la latence est meilleure sur crucial.com (CL=7 par rapport à CL=9 sur ce que tu nous montres).
> A regarder de plus près, ce sont probablement des queues de lots de fabrication rejetés au tri final, que certains récupèrent pour quelques sous afin de les remettre en vente sous un nom inconnu.
> Remarquer qu'il n'y a aucune étiquette collée dessus.



Ok merci pour ta réponse, je vais aller du côté de chez crucial et profiter des 7% de remise sur les barrettes de ram


----------



## PABAK47 (11 Février 2011)

bonjour a tous; 

j'ai lu avec interet ce qui est dit plus haut puisque moi même etant l'heureux proprietaire d un MBP depuis quelques années (2.16 GHZ intel core 2 duo), avec 1G0 de memoire, j'ai quelques soucis de lenteur moi aussi surtout en multitaches..... bref je voulais augmenter ma memoire vive et après avoir lu ce qui etait plus haut et regarde sur le site de macway il semblerait si j'ai bien tout compris que mon MBP pourrait gérer maxi 3 go (merci de me confirmer) or ayant déjà 1 GO d'installer il suffirait que je rajoute 2 GO pour avoir mes 3 G0 ce qui me conviendrait parfaitement.

Je voudrai verifier les points suivants  : 

- Quel est le max de memoire que je puisse mettre dans mon MBP ?  D'après moi 3 mais suis sur de rien...

- Je suis très surpris que l'on puisse mettre deux barrettes de memoire non identiques (une de 1 GO et l'autre de 2 GO) ?? D'autant qu il me semble que apple m a dit le contraire (en meme temps j'ai eu une vraie truffe alors la confiance ........)

- LA memoire livrée d'origine est elle compatible avec une autre marque 

- Qu'est ce que vous me conseillez comme marque pour ma memoire (sur macway par ex) ?

Merci pour vos reponses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------

j'avais pas vu le configurateur sur la page précedente alors j'ai la reponse a toutes mes questions sauf que a priori : 

- je peux utiliser un slot avec 1 GO et l'autre slot avec 2 GO ca fonctionnera
"Although the memory can be installed one module at a time, the best performance comes from using matched pairs of modules.Maximum memory is reached by using one 2GB SODIMM and one 1GB SODIMM."

mais

- si je veux des performances max il faut que je mette la meme barrette dans chaque slot sauf que mon MBP gerera maxi 3 GO c bien cela ?? 

"No, you can install modules one at a time, and you can mix different densities of modules in your computer. But if your computer supports dual-channel memory configurations, you should install in identical pairs (preferably in kits) for optimal performance."

Autrement dit si je veux avoir le top du top il me faut acheter 4 go et 3 seront geres pas l ordi ?


----------



## doudee (12 Février 2011)

Mon macbook pro 5,1 avec un processeur de 2,4 Ghz ne supporte qu'un maximum de 6 Go de ram.
Actuellement doté de 2 barrettes d'1 go chacune, j'envisage d'en remplacer qu'une seule par une de 4 Go. Ce qui porterait à 5 Go de ram. Y a-il une grosse différence entre 5 Go et 6 Go de ram ?


----------



## anneee (12 Février 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Y a-il une grosse différence entre 5 Go et 6 Go de ram ?



Pour se servir de TextEdit, absolument aucune, aucune différence non plus d'ailleurs avec ta config actuelle.


----------



## doudee (12 Février 2011)

anneee a dit:


> Pour se servir de TextEdit, absolument aucune, aucune différence non plus d'ailleurs avec ta config actuelle.



?????


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Mon macbook pro 5,1 avec un processeur de 2,4 Ghz ne supporte qu'un maximum de 6 Go de ram.
> Actuellement doté de 2 barrettes d'1 go chacune, j'envisage d'en remplacer qu'une seule par une de 4 Go. Ce qui porterait à 5 Go de ram. Y a-il une grosse différence entre 5 Go et 6 Go de ram ?


Prends 2x 2 Go, d'ici que tu atteignes les limites de la machine, tu auras déjà certainement décidé de changer d'ordinateur.


----------



## pjarrige73 (18 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Suite à ce sujet , un nouvelle discution dédier aux mémoires pour MacBook pro est donc crée
> N'oubliez pas de lire ce sujet également qui est plein d'infos.



Bonsoir Les Maco'philes ,

J'ai donc un MacBookPro Late 2008 donc théoriquement limité à 4Giga de RAM mais il en accepte 6 (vérifié avec MacTracker et vos multiples réponses)..

Je pensais mettre deux barettes de 4 Giga de chez Crucial ..donc 8 Giga au total monté par pair et je supposais que le MacBookPro m'en reconnaitrai en affichage Finder que 6.. c'est bien ça ??

Bien je m'étais fixé sur les ref barettes du MacbookPro 2009 :

les Kits chez Crucial
CT999723 8GB Kit (4GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM
poursuivez vos achats MacBook Pro 2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (15-inch DDR3) Mid-2009 DDR3 mises à niveau

Vous confirmez que c'est possible, quelqu'un a déjà essayé ? et l'affichage se presentera comme pré-cité ??

Merci d'avance
Jag


----------



## pjarrige73 (20 Février 2011)

Hello,

Question complémentaire :

Pour un MacBookPro Late 2008 capable de suppoter 6 Giga

Vous mettez par pair :

4 + 2 ? ou 4 + 4 ? et donc dans le deuxième cas il n'y a que 6 de considéré et dans le premier cas avec l'entrelacement 4 + 2 cela risque d'être plus lent, non ???

Ce type de ref. ca le fait ? provient du MacBookPro 2009 

CT999723 8GB Kit (4GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM
poursuivez vos achats MacBook Pro 2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (15-inch DDR3) Mid-2009 DDR3 mises à niveau

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## anneee (21 Février 2011)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Ce type de ref. ca le fait ? provient du MacBookPro 2009
> 
> CT999723 8GB Kit (4GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM



A partir des "early 2009", c'est de la ddr3, je ne pense pas que ce soit compatible avec les Mbp late 2008 qui eux utilisaient de ddr2.


----------



## pjarrige73 (21 Février 2011)

anneee a dit:


> A partir des "early 2009", c'est de la ddr3, je ne pense pas que ce soit compatible avec les Mbp late 2008 qui eux utilisaient de ddr2.



A priori non

*Late 2008* :
CT898338 4GB kit (2GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM
poursuivez vos achats MacBook Pro 2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (*15-inch DDR3*) MB471LL/A Late-2008 DDR3 mises à niveau

*Mid-2009 *:
CT999723 8GB Kit (4GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM
poursuivez vos achats MacBook Pro 2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (*15-inch DDR3*) Mid-2009 DDR3 mises à niveau

En fait, de ce coté là c'est tout bon.. c'est plus de savoir est-ce que l'on peut mettre :

4+2 et/ou 4+4

Dans les deux cas comment est géré l'entrelacement de la mémoire ?
Est-ce dans l'un des deux cas ce sera plus ou moins rapide ?
Est-ce que le MacbookPro reconnait 'physiquement de monté 4+4 ? et par extension à priori il en reconnaitra 6 Giga via le Finder..

Après cela devient plus un aspect pécunier.. Si c'est le cas 4+2 le plus intéressant, il n'y a qu'une seule barette de 4 à acheter..

A vous


----------



## otna (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour
+1 :exactement même série de questions pour moi. je suis dans le même cas, même machine et tout...


----------



## Tox (23 Février 2011)

Comme je l'ai écrit précédemment, il me semble hasardeux de dépareiller la mémoire avec la technologie Intel Core 2 Duo. 2x 2 Go permettent déjà énormément de choses sous OS X, correspondent à la limite d'adressage 32 bits et garantissent le meilleur rendement avec la plate-forme Intel. Alors, à quoi bon ?


----------



## Sebaman (24 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.
J'ai un MacBook Pro 13" 2010 avec 2x2Go de DDR3 1066Mhz.
Je voudrais passer à 2x4Go car j'ai trouvé de l'OCZ intéressante mais à 1333Mhz.
Est ce que mon Macbook acceptera cette fréquence ?
Normalement, il me semble que lorsque la fréquence de RAM n'est pas supporté nativement par la carte mère celle-ci utilise la RAM à sa fréquence native. Non?


----------



## pjarrige73 (24 Février 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Comme je l'ai écrit précédemment, il me semble hasardeux de dépareiller la mémoire avec la technologie Intel Core 2 Duo. 2x 2 Go permettent déjà énormément de choses sous OS X, correspondent à la limite d'adressage 32 bits et garantissent le meilleur rendement avec la plate-forme Intel. Alors, à quoi bon ?



On sera en Full 64 Bits en 10.7 et m en 10.6 si l'on veut.. mais le 32Bits et ou 64Bits n'est pas forcément le problème de fond.. je fais bcp de virtualisation et 4 Giga de RAM c'est plus que délicat...

Pour moi.. si on peut pousser le MacBookPro Unibody Late 2008 au max de ses possibilités.. je le fait ;-)

Mais je suis bien d'accord avec toi je ne sais pas finement comment cela va affecter les perfs en 4x2.. c'est pour cela que je pensais que le 4x4 était déjà plus logique m si 6 seront considéré en ...... 3x3 entrelacé ?? et en 4x2 .. j'ai pas idée ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------




Tox a dit:


> Comme je l'ai écrit précédemment, il me semble hasardeux de dépareiller la mémoire avec la technologie Intel Core 2 Duo. 2x 2 Go permettent déjà énormément de choses sous OS X, correspondent à la limite d'adressage 32 bits et garantissent le meilleur rendement avec la plate-forme Intel. Alors, à quoi bon ?



..


----------



## shaoling (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13" que j'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store en Juin 2010.
Il possède actuellement 4 Go (Macbook de bas de gamme).

Est-il possible de lui ajouter 2x2Go afin qu'il en possède 8Go ? Dans ce cas il possèderait bien 4 emplacement en tout et non seulement 2 ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tox (25 Février 2011)

2 emplacements pour les barrettes mémoire dans la gamme MB(P).


----------



## pjarrige73 (25 Février 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Comme je l'ai écrit précédemment, il me semble hasardeux de dépareiller la mémoire avec la technologie Intel Core 2 Duo. 2x 2 Go permettent déjà énormément de choses sous OS X, correspondent à la limite d'adressage 32 bits et garantissent le meilleur rendement avec la plate-forme Intel. Alors, à quoi bon ?




On peut prendre le problème à l'envers :

Qu'apporte en gain le Dual Channel.. finalement pas grand chose mais c'est tjrs un plus..

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/11118-caracteristiques-et-performances-de-la-ram
http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/pc/ram.php3

du coup .. reste à savoir s'il on peut mettre deux barettes de 4 Giga ds le MBP Late 2008 et que le dual channel fonctionne en mode logique 3x3 pour obtenir le max possible 6 Giga physique ..

..instructif


----------



## MacTud (26 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je viens de commander un macbook pro 15'' nouveau modèle. Je souhaiterais remplacer les 2*2 Go de RAM par 2*4 Go. N'importe quelle mémoire DDR3 1333 Mhgz est compatible ou faut il que je tourne vers des références précises ?
Merci pour vos avis


----------



## Tox (26 Février 2011)

@pjarrige73

Il faudrait surtout un retour d'expérience afin de savoir si la stabilité est au rendez-vous. J'ai vu que le sujet est abordé sur les forums d'Apple. C'est certainement une bonne source pour savoir si l'investissement en vaut la peine.


----------



## pjarrige73 (26 Février 2011)

Tox a dit:


> @pjarrige73
> 
> Il faudrait surtout un retour d'expérience afin de savoir si la stabilité est au rendez-vous. J'ai vu que le sujet est abordé sur les forums d'Apple. C'est certainement une bonne source pour savoir si l'investissement en vaut la peine.



+1  j'allai aussi pointer mon nez par là pour valider toussa 

On se tien au jus


----------



## Tox (26 Février 2011)

De ce que je lis à droite et à gauche, c'est mise à jour EFI 1.8 et 6 Go maxi, en 4 + 2. Logiquement, cette configuration ne devrait altérer que les performances de la puce graphique à mémoire partagée et pas l'autre. Par contre, les 2 Go supplémentaires devraient donner un peu de mou pour la virtualisation.

Pour la configuration 2x 4Go, le résultat semble aléatoire...


----------



## pjarrige73 (27 Février 2011)

Tox a dit:


> De ce que je lis à droite et à gauche, c'est mise à jour EFI 1.8 et 6 Go maxi, en 4 + 2. Logiquement, cette configuration ne devrait altérer que les performances de la puce graphique à mémoire partagée et pas l'autre. Par contre, les 2 Go supplémentaires devraient donner un peu de mou pour la virtualisation.
> 
> Pour la configuration 2x 4Go, le résultat semble aléatoire...



C'est  Tox  j'vé essayer faire un tour aussi pour confirmer mais merci pour cette recherche 

++
Jag


----------



## philming (28 Février 2011)

Hello a tous !
J'ai commandé un MbP Early 2011, en 15" 2,2Ghz.
Je suis a la recherche de 2 modules pour passer a 8Go.
Chez LDLC, il y a 2 references, une en GSKILL l'autre en Crucial.
faut-il préférer une marque par rapport a l'autre ?
J'ai entendu dire que la ram Apple etait en CL7. Tout ce que je trouve sur le marché c'est de la CL9. Est-ce vrai ? 
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2011)

Un kit Crucial, certifié pour la machine que l'on possède est une excellente solution. Il peut aussi être intéressant de regarder directement sur le site de Crucial pour comparer les prix et les frais.


----------



## Keub (28 Février 2011)

Je plussune, le site de crucial propose des prix très intéressant par rapport à d'autres vendeurs en ligne et même par rapport aux boutiques physiques (88 euros pour 8 GO, TVA et port UPS compris). A noter que cette offre semble avoir du succès et que la dispo est aléatoire (c'est à nouveau dispo depuis deux jours après quelques semaines de rupture de stock).

Sinon, d'après le dossier taux de panne des composants de hardware, crucial semble globalement un peu plus fiable que g.skill.


----------



## philming (28 Février 2011)

J'ai commandé chez eux du coup. En plus il y a un code promo qui permet d'avoir -7% supplémentaires sur tout le site. Du coup ca m'a fait les 8Go a 81 fdp inc.


----------



## pjarrige73 (28 Février 2011)

Tox a dit:


> @pjarrige73
> 
> Il faudrait surtout un retour d'expérience afin de savoir si la stabilité est au rendez-vous. J'ai vu que le sujet est abordé sur les forums d'Apple. C'est certainement une bonne source pour savoir si l'investissement en vaut la peine.



Notez - les modèles limités de ces de 6 gigaoctets signaleront 8 gigaoctets quand vous installez 2 barette de 4 gigaoctets.

Aussitôt que le système excède l'utilisation de premiers 6 gigaoctets, les performances plonge - le système ralentit au fait de crawler. 6 gigaoctets sont la mémoire maximum vraiment utilisable à ce temps et en raison de la restriction de matériel apparente. La même limite de 6 gigaoctets est présente aussi sur iMac préalable et les modèles de MacBook de 2007-2008

EFI 1.8 dernière mise à jour n'a pas de toute façon un  impact sur les MacBooKPro Late de 2008 'Unibody  'MacBook et MacBook Pros du point de  vue d'être capable d'utiliser plus de 6 gigaoctets de mémoire  installée.

Bien après il y a eu plusieurs revisions de MacBookPro Unibody et suivant les constructeurs de barette mémoire.. pour les 4Gx4G les comportements aléatoires peuvent subvenir...

....
Voila ce que j'ai pu traduire de chez Apple .. en cours.. je vais continuer à éplucher les possibilitées


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (28 Février 2011)

Messieurs, je suis un peu en galère, j'avais 2 x 2 Giga, et depuis peu j'ai constaté des ralentissements...

Je cherche un peu et voici ce que je trouve :


Logements mémoire :

  ECC :	Désactivées

BANK 0/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	2 Go
  Type :	DDR3
  Vitesse :	1067 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x802C
  Numéro de pièce :	0x31364A53463235363634485A2D3147314631
  Numéro de série :	0xE334587B

BANK 1/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	Vide
  Type :	Vide
  Vitesse :	Vide
  État :	Vide
  Fabricant :	Vide
  Numéro de pièce :	Vide
  Numéro de série :	Vide


Vous avez une idée ? enfin je sais que la 2ème ram n'est plus reconnue, mais y a t-il un logiciel ou quelque chose pouvant tenter une détection à nouveau ?

En plus ouvrir un macbook pro c'est un peu galère je crois =/


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (1 Mars 2011)

Alors en fait en redémarrant j'étais toujours à 2Go. 
Mais ce matin au réveil en l'allumant j'étais à 4Go, et là je viens de voir que je suis repassé à 2Go, une idée ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (3 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que la mémoire des iMac 27' est compatible avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro 13' ?

Merci


----------



## Tox (4 Mars 2011)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Notez - les modèles limités de ces de 6 gigaoctets signaleront 8 gigaoctets quand vous installez 2 barette de 4 gigaoctets.
> 
> Aussitôt que le système excède l'utilisation de premiers 6 gigaoctets, les performances plonge - le système ralentit au fait de crawler. 6 gigaoctets sont la mémoire maximum vraiment utilisable à ce temps et en raison de la restriction de matériel apparente. La même limite de 6 gigaoctets est présente aussi sur iMac préalable et les modèles de MacBook de 2007-2008
> 
> ...



Une nouvelle intéressante chez Macbidouille.


----------



## doudee (5 Mars 2011)

Il n'est pas encore mort mon macbook pro 5.1 !


----------



## Meringue3000 (5 Mars 2011)

Boujour 

Je suis dans le même cas que PABAK47 dans son message 381 (et même que je me suis fait les 20 pages précédentes pour être sûre)
J'ai aussi un MBP (2.16 GHZ intel core 2 duo), avec 1G0 de memoire (voui, c'est un peu lent)
Et comme lui je me pose des questions...

- La mémoire livrée d'origine est elle compatible avec une autre marque ? car je peux utiliser un slot avec 1 GO et l'autre slot avec 2 GO :
"Although the memory can be installed one module at a time, the best performance comes from using matched pairs of modules.Maximum memory is reached by using one 2GB SODIMM and one 1GB SODIMM."

MAIS

- si je veux des performances max il faut que je mette la meme barrette dans chaque slot sauf que mon MBP gèrera maxi 3 GO c'est bien cela ?? 

"No, you can install modules one at a time, and you can mix different densities of modules in your computer. But if your computer supports dual-channel memory configurations, you should install in identical pairs (preferably in kits) for optimal performance."

Autrement dit si je veux bien faire les choses il me faut acheter un kit de 2 X 2 de la même marque même si mon ordi n'en utilise que 3 ?

Comme l'indique mon pseudo je ne suis pas très calée en connaissances informatiques et je vous remercie par avance de m'éclairer brillamment :love:


----------



## Tox (5 Mars 2011)

L'idéal - selon moi - si cela te suffit : 2x 1 Go. C'est une configuration qui fonctionne très bien sur deux de mes machines qui sont réservées à un usage bureautique (Safari, Firefox, OpenOffice, iTunes, ...). La machine sur laquelle j'encode des vidéos et je fais tourner une machine virtuelle possède 4 Go.

Sinon, effectivement 3 Go, soit 2x 2 soit 1 + 2. Dans le premier cas, tu auras une limitation au niveau de la mémoire adressée. Il faudrait donc regarder sur le net les témoignages des utilisateurs, histoire de voir s'il n'y a pas de bug recensé. Dans le dernier cas, tu perds le dual channel, mais vu que tu as une carte graphique indépendante, ce n'est pas la fin du monde non plus.

J'avoue me méfier des deux dernières solutions, certainement parce qu'elles ne sont pas optimale par rapport à l'architecture d'un Core 2 Duo. Mais si tes besoins en mémoire sont très importants...


----------



## Meringue3000 (7 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup TOX 

J'ai cherché sur le net et je suis tombée sur un forum de 2009 où des gens ont rajouté une barrette de 2 ou installé 2 X 2, ils ne signalaient pas de bugs, les marques les plus citées étaient corsair, kingstom, ou samsung.

Pour ma part c'est depuis que j'ai installé leopard que c'est assez lent, quand je suis sur photoshop, iweb, et internet en même temps. 

RHHAAAAA il faut donc que je me décide entre 2 X 1, 2 +1, ou 2 X 2 :rateau:

J'ai remarqué que les barrettes de différentes marques avaient CL4 ou CL5 à la fin de leur référence, est-ce important ?

En tout cas, vraiment un grand merci de m'avoir répondu si rapidement, y'a des questions cons que les novices dont je fais partie posent bien souvent


----------



## vesper (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je cherche à augmenter la mémoire vive de mon Macbook Pro 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2. Acheté en août 2009, il tourne avec 2 barrettes de 1 Go chacune (DDR3 1067 Mhz). J'ai cherché sur Macway, mais le novice que je suis s'y est perdu ! Pouvez-vous m'orienter , m'indiquer quel type de RAM choisir et me dire jusqu'à combien je peux monter ? 
Merci !


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2011)

vesper a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche à augmenter la mémoire vive de mon Macbook Pro 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2. Acheté en août 2009, il tourne avec 2 barrettes de 1 Go chacune (DDR3 1067 Mhz). J'ai cherché sur Macway, mais le novice que je suis s'y est perdu ! Pouvez-vous m'orienter , m'indiquer quel type de RAM choisir et me dire jusqu'à combien je peux monter ?
> Merci !



Je vends mes 2 barettes de 2x2Go DDR3 1067 si tu veux, utilisées 3 mois (remplacées par 2x4Go)


----------



## Twinux (8 Mars 2011)

Salut,

@HAL-9000
Combien tu vendrais tes 2 barrettes ?

Je voudrais booster un peu mon MBP Unibody late 2008. Il a 2Go de ram, je crois que c'est deux barrettes de 1Go ?
Dans ce cas je pensais le passer à 8Go. J'aurais voulu avoir votre avis sur quelle ram choisir, je connais pas vraiment les marques donc si vous pouvez m'éclairer.

J'ai trouvé ces 3 offres intéressantes, qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? La différence de prix est assez importante :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00092517.html

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...ddr3-8-go-1333mhz/f-1071611-ocz3m13338gk.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...z-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html?bloc=technical

J'ai aussi checker chez Crucial comme j'ai pu le lire au dessus mais je sais pas non plus laquelle choisir : http://www.crucial.com/store/listmodule/DDR3/list.html

Je m'interrogeais aussi sur un truc c'est la fréquence du bus, parfois 1333Mhz parfois 1066, dans mon Mac c'est 1,07.

J'espère que vous pourrez me conseiller, merci d'avance


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2011)

Twinux a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> @HAL-9000
> Combien tu vendrais tes 2 barrettes ?




Je te fais le prix des deux au prix d'une, soit 50 TTC.


----------



## imonky (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjours a tous, 
je viens d'acheter un MBP 13" i7 de 2011 , et j'aimerai pouvoir mettre plus de ram dessus , mai j'aurai besoin de plusieurs conseil précieux 
-Premièrement : je possède :

BANK 0/DIMM0 :
  Taille :	2 Go
  Type :	DDR3
  Vitesse :	1333 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x80AD
  Numéro de pièce :	0x484D54333235533642465238432D48392020
  Numéro de série :	0x279783FF
BANK 1/DIMM0 :
 Taille :	2 Go
  Type :	DDR3
  Vitesse :	1333 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x80AD
  Numéro de pièce :	0x484D54333235533642465238432D48392020
  Numéro de série :	0x278783F8

Cela veut dire que mon ordi possède 2 slot pour la ram ou bien d'autre mais pas afficher sur le mac?

-Deuxièmement : Cela apportera t'il des différence notable ou pas spécialement?

ET troisièmement - Faut t'il remplacé les deux ou seulement 1 , si oui faut t'il mettre des 4Go x2 ou 8Go ?

Merci énormément d'avance de vos précieuse réponse !!


----------



## Twinux (9 Mars 2011)

Normalement il n'y a que 2 slots pour la RAM, là t'as deux barrettes de 2Go.
Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu fais de ton ordi, si t'utilises des softs gourmant genre la Suite Adobe, Final Cut, Aperture etc alors oui ça pourrait t'être utile.
Mais pour un usage "normal", internet, mail, bureautique etc je pense que tu ne dépassera pas les 4Go de RAM donc si tu les dépasse pas ça sert à rien de mettre plus il n'y aura aucune différence.

Tu peux regarder l'utilisation de ta RAM dans Applications>Utilitaires>Moniteur d'activité.

A priori tu peux garder une barrette de 2 et remplacer l'autre par une barrette de 4.


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2011)

Twinux a dit:


> A priori tu peux garder une barrette de 2 et remplacer l'autre par une barrette de 4.



Je ne pense pas, l'adressage va par paire, soit 2x la même quantité de RAM. AMHA.


----------



## Dailyplanet (9 Mars 2011)

Je vais recevoir la semaine prochaine un MBP 13" avec 2x2Go de mémoire.
J'ai un iMac avec 4x4Go.
Pourrais-je mettre la mémoire de mon iMac dans le MBP ? 

Merci


----------



## doudee (9 Mars 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Je vais recevoir la semaine prochaine un MBP 13" avec 2x2Go de mémoire.
> J'ai un iMac avec 4x4Go.
> Pourrais-je mettre la mémoire de mon iMac dans le MBP ?
> 
> Merci



Oui c'est de la sodimm et cadencé à 1333 mhz


----------



## Dailyplanet (9 Mars 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Oui c'est de la sodimm et cadencé à 1333 mhz


 
Super...pas besoin d'en racheter


----------



## doudee (9 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, l'adressage va par paire, soit 2x la même quantité de RAM. AMHA.



Si avoir une barrette de 4 Go et une de 2 go est parfaitement possible


----------



## imonky (9 Mars 2011)

Excellente réponse Twinux ! Je ne connaissais pas du tout l'utilitaire , merci INFINIMENT  de ta réponse  bonne soirée


----------



## alex13260 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur le forum.
Voila g un macbook pro 13p 2,4ghz intel core 2 duo de avril 201O
Je voulais passer de 4go de ram a 8go de ram, mais voila il reconnaît au max 6go, lorsque je place les 2 barrettes de 4go au démarrage le petit cercle tourne puis il reste figé.
Pourtant il devrait accepter 8go, pour info j'ai testé les 2 barrettes et elle fonctionne avec mon MAC mais pas en même temps.

Pouvez vous m'aider ??


----------



## liece94 (23 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un macbook pro datant de cinq mois, j'ai 2*2go de ddr3 a 1067MHZ et j'aimerais savoir si je peux passer à 2*4go de ddr3 à 1333MHZ.

Merci d'avance


----------



## doudee (24 Mars 2011)

liece94 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un macbook pro datant de cinq mois, j'ai 2*2go de ddr3 a 1067MHZ et j'aimerais savoir si je peux passer à 2*4go de ddr3 à 1333MHZ.
> 
> Merci d'avance



Les 8 Go seront reconnus mais les barrettes seront reconnus comme des 1067 MHz


----------



## ours_sage (22 Avril 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Les 8 Go seront reconnus mais les barrettes seront reconnus comme des 1067 MHz



Bonjour 

concrètement ca change quoi que les barrettes de 1333 soient reconnues comme 1067 ? En fait, je suis dans le même cas, MBP 2,53 GHz, 4go (2x2 DDR3 1067) que je souhaite changer pour 4x4 en 1333 car moins cher ou j'habite... Du coup en mettant des 1333 est ce que cela affectera l'ordi ?

NOTA : je passe au magasin mercredi prochain pour tester les barrettes sur le MBP avec le vendeur.


----------



## doudee (22 Avril 2011)

ours_sage a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> concrètement ca change quoi que les barrettes de 1333 soient reconnues comme 1067 ? En fait, je suis dans le même cas, MBP 2,53 GHz, 4go (2x2 DDR3 1067) que je souhaite changer pour 4x4 en 1333 car moins cher ou j'habite... Du coup en mettant des 1333 est ce que cela affectera l'ordi ?
> 
> NOTA : je passe au magasin mercredi prochain pour tester les barrettes sur le MBP avec le vendeur.



ça ne change rien du tout. Moi aussi, j'ai mis 2 barettes de 4 Go de 1333 car elles étaient moins honereuses que les 1067. Comme mon mon macbook pro ne reconnait pas le 1333 mhz, il se comporte donc comme s'il s'agissait de 1067.


----------



## ours_sage (23 Avril 2011)

doudee a dit:


> ça ne change rien du tout. Moi aussi, j'ai mis 2 barettes de 4 Go de 1333 car elles étaient moins honereuses que les 1067. Comme mon mon macbook pro ne reconnait pas le 1333 mhz, il se comporte donc comme s'il s'agissait de 1067.



Donc si je comprends bien, mettre des barrettes plus puissantes n'a aucune incidence à part celle d'etre reconnue comme des barrettes de moindre fréquence. Finalement, plus puissantes et moins cheres, on y gagne...

Vais m'empresser d'aller les acheter !!

3DS, Toshop, After et Illustrator qui tourneront en meme temps sur mon MBP, un reve eveillé !!


----------



## bigmoma (23 Avril 2011)

G-skill ou Crucial les barettes de PC10600 (1333MHz)			?
G Skill annonce 9-9-9-24 tandis que crucial indique cl9 sans détail, toutes les deux fonctionne a 1,5V et sont au même prix


----------



## ours_sage (13 Mai 2011)

Fait ! 

Je suis allé en magasin, j'ai testé les barettes (2 marques quelconques en 1333) qui n'ont pas été reconnues.

Puis 2 kingstons 1333 de 4go chacune : ca marche mon mac boosté de 4 à 8 go DDR3 en 1333 (mac ne m'affiche que 1067) et jusqu'a présent, RAS


----------



## Shavansky (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'explique mon problème .. J'ai acheté mon macbook pro en juillet 2009,c'est un 2?26 ghz intel core 2 duo. En mémoire j'ai 2 go 1067 mhz ddr3 .. Il s'avère qu'il est devenu un peu lent, j'aurai aimé savoir à combien de ram je dois passer, quel marque prendre .. 
Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de me lire et de me répondre .


----------



## happy to see you (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai parcouru un peu le topic mais voudrait avoir un avis et retour (dans la mesure du possible) sur de la RAM 2x4Go pour un Macbook Pro 2010 i7 2.66Ghz

Voila j'ai fais des recherches, d'abord sur MacWay, puis je me suis vite rendu compte que toutes les marques faisaient de la mémoire Apple et non pas que les 2 marques présente sur MacWay

Du coup je suis un peu perdu car on trouve de la RAM de "BONNE FACTURE" pour moins de 100 et plus... Pourtant je ne vois pas ce qui les différencie 

Puis quelle marque est de valeur sûr etc...

Voici ce que j'ai pu glaner en m'en allant aux chants:

G.SKILL = http://www.materiel.net/barrette-memoire-pour-pc-portable/g-skill-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-4-go-pc8500-sq-66176.html

CORSAIR = http://www.materiel.net/barrette-memoire-pour-pc-de-marque/corsair-cmsa4gx3m1a1066c7-so-dimm-ddr3-4-go-pc8500-68032.html

CRUCIAL = http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=5C1705FFA5CA7304

Toutes celle-ci sont à moins de 100 face aux KINGSTON et NUIMPACT il n'y a pas de différences? qui elle sont à plus de 100 

Si une bonne âme pouvait me guider à travers ce choix de sous vêtements pour mon petit MacBook Pro ce serait fort sympathique 

Thanks les copains


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (5 Juin 2011)

J'ai commander ça sur MacWay :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21284/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1333-mhz-ddr3-pc3-10600.html 

*79,80  TTC* alors qu'en magasin on m'a annoncé 400 pour 8Go !!! je viens de passer de 2X1Go à 2X4Go ...ca change !


----------



## happy to see you (5 Juin 2011)

Riot_Boyzzz a dit:


> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21284/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1333-mhz-ddr3-pc3-10600.html



En revanche la RAM n'est garantie qu'un an quand les autres sont garantie à vie pour le même prix


----------



## Tox (11 Juin 2011)

Pour faire simple, prendre Crucial. Ils fabriquent à la fois les puces et le circuit imprimé. Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## happy to see you (13 Juin 2011)

Hello,

au final j'ai pris 2x4gb chez Crucial.

Maintenant j'attend mon Macbook pro pour bien confirmer qu'elle marche!

Retour dans quelques jours 

See ya


----------



## happy to see you (22 Juin 2011)

Yo

voila MBP 2011 reçu, tout de suite ouvert et installation de la RAM Crucial avant le premier boot 

Je rappel que c'est 2x4Gb en 1333Mhz de chez Crucial.

Pour info, commander sur le site de Crucial et reçu 2jours plus tard pour une économie de plus de 100 par rapport à la RAM Apple.

Aucun soucis RAM tout de suite reconnu, 8Gb et tourne bien à 1333Mhz.

Je suis donc très satisfait de la RAM Crucial, et jumelé avec mon SSD me voici avec un MBP Supersonique


----------



## Killeretil (24 Juin 2011)

Salut à tous,

Voila j'ai un macbook pro i5 15p de 2010 et j'aimerai le passé de 4(fréquence actuelle 1067 mhz) a 8 go seulement je suis un peu perdu,il y a tellement de choix et je voudrai vraiment que sa fonctionne comme il faut.Si vous pouviez m'éclairez Merci!!


----------



## Yak is back (27 Juin 2011)

J'ai un MPB 13 que je voudrais booster.

J'ai lu sur le site que l'on pouvais mettre soit 2x2Go soit 4Go. Il y aurait donc 2 emplacement de libres si je comprends bien.
Or sur l'Apple Store si je regarde les caracteristiques, je vois que l'on peut passer au max à 8Go. 

On ne peut donc pas mettrre 2x4Go en plus ?

Pouvez vous me le confirmer.
Vaut 'il mieux dans ce cas prendre 2x2Go ou 4Go ?


----------



## happy to see you (27 Juin 2011)

2x4 Go ca passe étant qu'il y a deux slot.

Regardé via le configurateur Crucial 

http://fr.crucial.com/eu/index.aspx


----------



## Az. (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je désire augmenter à son maximum la capacité de mémoire de mon MBP car avec ma gestion quotidienne des Lightroom / Adobe et gestion d'un raid 5 il commence à clairement patiner le petit.

A ce jour il est équipé de 2 barrettes de type:

ANK 0/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	1 Go
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0x2C00000000000000
  Numéro de pièce :	0x3848544631323836344844592D3636374531
  Numéro de série :	0xE30947BB

Comment connaitre son maximum reconnu et géré bien entendu, de plus n'étant pas particulièrement un spécialiste sur ce point (ni connaissant rien en fait), une marque est elle plus recommandée qu'une autre ?

Sur rueducommerce.com pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il faut bien que je choisisse le format DIMM et non SODIMM ?

Bien à vous,


----------



## Yak is back (3 Juillet 2011)

Merci Happy pour ton conseil

Mon Mac Book a désormais 2x4Go !!


----------



## pjarrige73 (6 Juillet 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Une nouvelle intéressante chez Macbidouille.



Merci bcp.. désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt 

Du coup.. avec du retard.. je viens de commander les 2 barettes chez Crucial 2x4 Gig en 1333 pour le MBP Late 2008 en remplacement de me s 2x2 actuels

FYI le C300 SSD n'est pas géré en mode TRIM avec le 10.6.8.. ya plus qu'a attendre Lion... quelques jours encore... du coup je prépare ma machine pour la migration en Lion avec un nettoyage complet. 

N'oubliez pas que Lion est gourmand en Ram.. 4 Gig est un minimum.. donc le passage à 8 fera du bien 

C'est qd m top de pouvoir garder son Mac plus de 3 ans et que celui-ci boost nettement par rapport à l'origine 

++
Jag


----------



## ifloflo (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà, j'ai depuis février dernier un macbook pro 13' core i7 à 2.7Ghz et 4Go Ram. J'ai commandé 2x4Go de ram sur MacWay pour booster mon ordi. Barettes reçues ce matin, je les ai installées et au début pas de soucis mais au bout de 15min d'utilisation, l'ordi s'est mis à bipé et l'écran pixélisait à mort... J'ai remis les 4Go d'origine et là le bébé ronronne parfaitement.

J'ai appelé le SAV MacWay et le tech m'a dit qu'il fallait que je remette les 8Go ram et que je fasse un reset de PRAM pour que l'ordi reconnaisse parfaitement les nouvelles barettes.   

Pensez vous cela nécessaire ?
J'ai un peu peur car je ne voudrais pas endommager la machine avec de la ram de peut etre mauvaise qualité...   

Une idée, please ?

Merci par avance...


----------



## pjarrige73 (8 Juillet 2011)

Juste un p'tit coucou pour préciser que j'ai reçu mes barettes mémoire 4x4 DDR3 1333 de chez Crucial pour montage dans un MBP 2,53 Ghz Unibody Late 2008.

En démontant la machine, je constate le niz à poussière plus d'1 millimètre de poussière partout et des moutons par endroits .. j'pensais pas autant.. bref.. je comprends mieux pourquoi le MBP se mettait à ventiler fréquemment :hein:

Bref.. du coup je démonte tout ce qui est possible, disque, batterie, Ram et nettoyage de tout les composants puis au compresseur nettoyage en profondeur et aussi coté clavier.. n'oubliez pas !! Attention, cela ne part pas comme ça donc il faut bien aller partout en bloquant les ventilos .. enfin bref fo la faire cracher c'te poussière 

Mon graveur à aussi un pb en mode gravure pb laser... j'en ai profiter pour un nettoyage assidu.. on testera ce soir une gravure 

enfin le moment attendu, montage des barettes et re-montage de l'ensemble..

Bref avec le SSD C300 Crucial optimisé plus les barettes 4x4 Giga et ordi nettoyé.. Boot = < à 10 s 

J'ai testé n applications vidéo etc... plus de mise en route des ventilos  le MBP marche du feu de dieu 

Vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire 

++
Jag


----------



## hovercraft (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir a tous,
J'ai vu plusieurs post's sur plusieurs sites disant que la ram à 1600mhz fonctionnait et était reconnue sur les nouveaux MBP à processeur i7 2.2 et 2.3mhz.
J'en ai vu plusieurs modèles chez kingston et j'ai du mal à comprendre les différences entre leurs références. A savoir: 

KINGSTON HyperX KHX1600C9S3K2/8GX
KINGSTON HyperX KHX1600C9S3P1K2/8G

Qui peut m'aider à y voir plus clair dans ces références ?


----------



## herculo (11 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
J'ai un macbook pro de 2009, Mac OS X 10.5.8 avec un processeur à 2 GHz et 2 Go de mémoire.
Et il rame. Avec juste Mail et Safari lancés, très vite, il se met à ramer: la moindre vidéo sur Youtube se fige tous les 2 secondes, ça lagge un peu partout (Twitter). Ce n'est pas un souci de débit internet, ma cops avec son macbook blanc n'a aucun souci.
Vous avez une idée? Booster la mémoire?
Merci d'avance.
PS: j'ai jeté un oeil au moniteur d'activité (sans avoir bien compris, j'avoue): Safari oscille entre 16 et 19% du processeur et ça monte très vite à 70% dès qu'une vidéo tourne (et là, ça se fige).


----------



## iDuff (11 Juillet 2011)

herculo a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai un macbook pro de 2009, Mac OS X 10.5.8 avec un processeur à 2 GHz et 2 Go de mémoire.
> Et il rame. Avec juste Mail et Safari lancés, très vite, il se met à ramer: la moindre vidéo sur Youtube se fige tous les 2 secondes, ça lagge un peu partout (Twitter). Ce n'est pas un souci de débit internet, ma cops avec son macbook blanc n'a aucun souci.
> Vous avez une idée? Booster la mémoire?
> ...



2 Go de RAM c'est bien faible je trouve, upgrader ta RAM ne pourra que faire du bien a ton mac, le faire respirer un peu. Je pense que 4 Go seraient les bien venu. 
Après le top serait dinvestir dans un SSD mais bon là c'est plus cher forcément même si ceux en S-ATA 2 doivent être plus abordables maintenant.


----------



## herculo (12 Juillet 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> 2 Go de RAM c'est bien faible je trouve, upgrader ta RAM ne pourra que faire du bien a ton mac, le faire respirer un peu. Je pense que 4 Go seraient les bien venu.
> Après le top serait dinvestir dans un SSD mais bon là c'est plus cher forcément même si ceux en S-ATA 2 doivent être plus abordables maintenant.



Merci de ta réponse mais, comment dire, ça s'use, la RAM? Je veux dire, pourquoi, alors que ça marchait très bien il y a deux semaines, ça déconne maintenant?


----------



## pjarrige73 (12 Juillet 2011)

herculo a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai un macbook pro de 2009, Mac OS X 10.5.8 avec un processeur à 2 GHz et 2 Go de mémoire.
> Et il rame. Avec juste Mail et Safari lancés, très vite, il se met à ramer: la moindre vidéo sur Youtube se fige tous les 2 secondes, ça lagge un peu partout (Twitter). Ce n'est pas un souci de débit internet, ma cops avec son macbook blanc n'a aucun souci.
> Vous avez une idée? Booster la mémoire?
> ...





Le 10.5.8 c'est comme faire tourner en exagérant ton MBP en mode 2CV.. une MAJ en SL (10.6.8) et ou direct ds quelques jours 10.7 mais updater ton MBP avec 2 barettes memoire de 2x4 Giga mais comme toujours le disque aussi jouera un rôle.. si le tient tourne à 5400 trs.. en passant à du 7200 Trs ou direct en SSD ce sera aussi le jour et la nuit 

Ya un peu de sous à sortir mais ta machine en vaut la peine


----------



## herculo (12 Juillet 2011)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Le 10.5.8 c'est comme faire tourner en exagérant ton MBP en mode 2CV.. une MAJ en SL (10.6.8) et ou direct ds quelques jours 10.7 mais updater ton MBP avec 2 barettes memoire de 2x4 Giga mais comme toujours le disque aussi jouera un rôle.. si le tient tourne à 5400 trs.. en passant à du 7200 Trs ou direct en SSD ce sera aussi le jour et la nuit
> 
> Ya un peu de sous à sortir mais ta machine en vaut la peine


Merci beaucoup du conseil. Sauf que je continue à pas comprendre pourquoi le truc marchait perfecto genre il y a deux semaines et déconne aujourd'hui!


----------



## pjarrige73 (12 Juillet 2011)

herculo a dit:


> Merci beaucoup du conseil. Sauf que je continue à pas comprendre pourquoi le truc marchait perfecto genre il y a deux semaines et déconne aujourd'hui!



Une machine cela s'entretient sinon on install plein de choses et les perfs se dégrade très vite .. voir rentre en collision.. la seul explication à donner est .. install sur une autre partition de ta m machine et du m DD un système neuf .. si cela tourne vite... tu comprends mieux mon conseil du départ


----------



## hovercraft (13 Juillet 2011)

hovercraft a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> J'ai vu plusieurs post's sur plusieurs sites disant que la ram à 1600mhz fonctionnait et était reconnue sur les nouveaux MBP à processeur i7 2.2 et 2.3mhz.
> J'en ai vu plusieurs modèles chez kingston et j'ai du mal à comprendre les différences entre leurs références. A savoir:
> 
> ...



Je me reponds tout seul 
Sa fonctionne sur mon mbp


----------



## pjarrige73 (14 Juillet 2011)

hovercraft a dit:


> Je me reponds tout seul
> Sa fonctionne sur mon mbp



 bonne news


----------



## hovercraft (14 Juillet 2011)

Ha, une petite précision, ne pas prendre celle d'ont la référence se termine par un "x" elle n'est pas reconnue


----------



## JphD33 (16 Juillet 2011)

vesper a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche à augmenter la mémoire vive de mon Macbook Pro 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2. Acheté en août 2009, il tourne avec 2 barrettes de 1 Go chacune (DDR3 1067 Mhz). J'ai cherché sur Macway, mais le novice que je suis s'y est perdu ! Pouvez-vous m'orienter , m'indiquer quel type de RAM choisir et me dire jusqu'à combien je peux monter ?
> Merci !


J'ai le même que toi : installé 8 Go achetés chez MacWay, mémoire générique Macway, reconnus 7,75...ça booste le fonctionnement du HDD (et je ne parle pas d'un SSD !)
Pour acheter, il suffit d'entrer son modéle de MBP > mid 2009- dans les paramétres de compatibilité du site.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (2 Août 2011)

hovercraft a dit:


> Je me reponds tout seul
> Sa fonctionne sur mon mbp


Et sur le i7 2.0GHz, ça fonctionne?


----------



## macjuniory (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro 2.66ghz intel core 2 duo , 4go de ram.
Et j'ai un grand soucis avec la connexion internet. 
Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de safari ou d'airport et dans un cas comme dans l'autre je ne sais quoi faire pour résoudre mon problème qui est : 

-Difficulté à detecter les réseaux wifi ( vs un autre macbook mm config )
-Après diagnostic airport, quand je lance l'assistant il bloque quand j lui dis de ce connecter au réseau X même après avoir entré la clé WEP 
Sur mon autre mbp je me contentais d'entrer la clé wep et paf c'est bon quand j'ouvre safari... ça marche nickel,
sur celui là, après qu'il soit finalement arrivé à se connecter au réseau, ... on a l'impression que le débit est soit suuuper lent, soit qu'il n'a pas d'accès internet 
google se charge après 5min 

en résumé je voudrais savoir si c'est une problème de configuration ou un défaut matériel (carte réseau) 

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières ! 
Help me save my mbp !


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (4 Août 2011)

Euh.... C'est quoi le rapport avec la RAM???:mouais:

Ouvre plutôt un nouveau post avec ton problème en sujet...


----------



## OSX (4 Août 2011)

J'ai un MBP mid 2009 17", 
les infos de mes rams actuelles sont:


> Logements mémoire*:
> 
> ECC:	Disabled
> 
> ...



je voudrais y mettre 2*4G.
Chez macway mais y a pas le Crucial, mais ceci: 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13203/memoire-kit-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html 60&#8364;

Chez crucial y a celle ci http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=C170C5B8A5CA7304 à 55&#8364;. 
Vos conseils et vos idées sont les bienvenus.

Merci.


----------



## Cocopop (4 Août 2011)

OSX a dit:


> J'ai un MBP mid 2009 17",
> les infos de mes rams actuelles sont:
> 
> 
> ...


Idem je me tâte entre la RAM de chez "Macway" et une de chez Crucial...

La différence de prix m'importe peu, je souhaite simplement la meilleur qualité ^^


----------



## OSX (4 Août 2011)

Comme avec crusial c'est envoi gratuit pour la belgique et pas macway et en plus,  petit code de réduction me donne: 47.87 pour 8G ça me semble correct.


----------



## Tox (5 Août 2011)

Crucial sans hésitation... Si vous vous demandez pourquoi, lisez les pages précédentes ou faites une recherche sur Micron.


----------



## soledad6633 (5 Août 2011)

bonjour j'ai MBP et depuis presque un an je ne m'en sert plus car il ne veut plus rien faire.
il beug totale, il me dit que l'indexation et en cour et rien d'autre toute les mises a jour qui on etait faite ne sont jamais arriver a terme et les applis ne fonctionne plus.
que pui-je faire j'ai un autre ordi en attendant mais il et moin performent et surtout c'est pas un apple.
merci de vos reponses par avances


----------



## OSX (5 Août 2011)

C'est pas le sujet du post, ici c'est les mémoires.
Sinon refait une installation propre en formatant ton DD.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (6 Août 2011)

D'ailleurs, au passage, les 8Gb de RAM 1333MHz sont passées à 50,22 chez Crucial... Avec un petit code "REDUC05" ou "PCASTUCES" (merci OSX), ça les fait a moins de 48...


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (6 Août 2011)

D'ailleurs, commande faite ce midi! 47,71 les 8Gb de RAM, que demande le peuple??


----------



## Ksed (7 Août 2011)

moi on m'a conseillé les Corsair 2x4 go :


SoDIMM DDR3
Norme PC3-10666 à 1333 MHz
CAS 9

Qu'en pensez-vous ?...


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2011)

Corsair est une marque reconnue. Donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème... Au pire, un échange doit pouvoir régler tout problème d'incompatibilité.

Si on parle souvent de Crucial, c'est simplement parce que ce fabricant de barrettes appartient à Micron, le fabricant de puces. Faire mieux paraît bien difficile...


----------



## Ksed (8 Août 2011)

Ah merci c'est très bien tout ça.

On m'a indiqué :

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=DB93A1F4A5CA7304

Ça vaut donc le coup que je les commande directement sur ce site non ?


----------



## OSX (8 Août 2011)

Oui tu trouveras pas moins cher ailleur.


----------



## Ksed (8 Août 2011)

Très bien merci beaucoup à tous


----------



## JONYBLAZ (10 Août 2011)

-iNSiGhT- a dit:


> D'ailleurs, au passage, les 8Gb de RAM 1333MHz sont passées à 50,22&#8364; chez Crucial... Avec un petit code "REDUC05" ou "PCASTUCES" (merci OSX), ça les fait a moins de 48&#8364;...


ha trop tard pour la  reductions 
bon pour ma part 2x4GO chez crucial 50E ,et installer dans mon macbook pros 2011 8Go sous le capot,fonctionne nickel par contre,elle me fait peur cette version de macbook 2011 ventillo qui tourne pour rien..j'utilise firefox comme navigateur


----------



## Frodon (10 Août 2011)

Attention avec les mémoires NuImpact et MacWay sur les MacBook Pro 2011(15" dans mon cas), elles ne sont pas compatible:

- Les NuImpact provoquent un Kernel Panic assez rapidement (au bout de quelques minutes)
- Les Macway fonctionnent pendant 45mins/1H voir plus, et puis l'ordinateur se fige et bip à répétition avec la led de mise en veille qui clignote régulièrement.

J'attends que MacWay Paris reçoive des Patriot pour essayer celles-ci, en cas d'échec je serai obligé de me faire rembourser ou avoir un avoir et alors je me rabattrai sur Crucial (ce que j'aurai du faire dès le début, jamais eu de prob avec Crucial et au vu des retours, elles marchent apparemment très bien sur les MBP 2011).

Pour les MacWay (générique) les marques varient suivant les lots, donc il es possible que certains modèles fonctionnent, le modèle que j'ai eu, à base de puces CRX, présente les symptômes décrits.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (10 Août 2011)

JONYBLAZ a dit:


> ha trop tard pour la  reductions
> bon pour ma part 2x4GO chez crucial 50E ,et installer dans mon macbook pros 2011 8Go sous le capot,fonctionne nickel par contre,elle me fait peur cette version de macbook 2011 ventillo qui tourne pour rien..j'utilise firefox comme navigateur


Je débute aussi sur Mac avec mon MB 15" 2011, et j'utilise Safari (petit temps d'adaptation) avec l'extension "ClickToFlash" qui remplace le contenu flash des pages internet par des "blocs" ou tu cliques pour activer le flash.
Je ne dépasse pas les 45/50°C pour le CPU avec Mail, Safari (une 10aine d'onglets) iChat...


----------



## Frodon (10 Août 2011)

Pour un MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2.2GHz (ou 2.3?), je recommande la mémoire "Patriot Signature Apple" vendu par MacWay, elle fonctionne impeccable, contrairement à la NuImpact qui semble poser problème avec cette configuration, et la MacWay générique, cela varie suivant sur quoi on tombe (c'est pas toujours la même chose).

Après des déboires avec la NuImpact (kernel panic), et la MacWay (crash matériel au bout d'une heure d'utilisation), j'ai pris la Patriot en dernier espoir et impact, cela fait 3H30 que je tourne avec, sans soucis. En plus elle est moins chère que la NuImpact (69 pour le kit 8Go contre 99 pour la NuImpact) et seulement 10 plus chère que la MacWay.


----------



## Frodon (15 Août 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Pour un MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2.2GHz (ou 2.3?), je recommande la mémoire "Patriot Signature Apple" vendu par MacWay, elle fonctionne impeccable, contrairement à la NuImpact qui semble poser problème avec cette configuration, et la MacWay générique, cela varie suivant sur quoi on tombe (c'est pas toujours la même chose).
> 
> Après des déboires avec la NuImpact (kernel panic), et la MacWay (crash matériel au bout d'une heure d'utilisation), j'ai pris la Patriot en dernier espoir et impact, cela fait 3H30 que je tourne avec, sans soucis. En plus elle est moins chère que la NuImpact (69 pour le kit 8Go contre 99 pour la NuImpact) et seulement 10 plus chère que la MacWay.



Mauvaise nouvelle, les déboires continus, en faisant un Apple Hardware Test avec cette mémoire Patriot, le test à gelé. Puis en faisant un memtest, il a détecté de nombreuses corruption de données.

Du coup, comme me l'a suggéré MacWay, j'ai envoyé mon MacBook Pro au SAV avec la RAM Patriot pour qu'ils puissent reproduire et en décrivant les symptomes par rapport à chaque marque de mémoire essayé, car cela semble pas normal que trois marques différentes, certifiées compatibles qui plus est (surtout la NuImpact et la Patriot qui ont des logos Apple Developer et Mac respectivement).


----------



## Tox (15 Août 2011)

Un problème de contrôleur ?


----------



## Frodon (15 Août 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Un problème de contrôleur ?



Aucune idée, c'est à Apple de le déterminer maintenant  Je pense que si cela vient bien de la machine, ça va être changement de carte mère.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Août 2011)

Voilà qui me conforte encore dans l'idée qu'il n'y a rien de tel que Crucial quand on cherche des mémoires pour portable. Au moins avec Crucial, c'est du one on one.


----------



## Frodon (15 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voilà qui me conforte encore dans l'idée qu'il n'y a rien de tel que Crucial quand on cherche des mémoires pour portable. Au moins avec Crucial, c'est du one on one.



Si cela vient de la machine, Crucial ça n'aurait pas été mieux


----------



## OSX (16 Août 2011)

Commandée le 4/8 et reçue le 16 de chez crucial.
Les 8G on été reconnu sans soucis, pour le prix c'est super. 

J'en ai profité pour faire un bon dépoussiérage, c'est fou après 2 ans ce qu'il y a comme poussière.


----------



## awa (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
suite à un décès dans la famille je viens de récupérer un MacBookPro première génération qui est toujours en config de base : Intel Core Duo à 2Ghz, 512 Mo de Ram.
Il ne verra jamais Lion mais je souhaite l'upgrader au moins en Snow Leopard et je dois donc porter la ram à 2Go.  
Je viens de commander la mémoire sur l'AppleStore et à la réception je me rends compte que j'ai commandé 1 x 2Go au lieu de... 2 x 1Go comme recommandé dans la notice de la bête.
Je pars en vacances demain et c'est donc cuit pour le retour à l'envoyeur compte tenu des modes opératoires d'Apple...
Est-ce que je prends un risque en installant ce module de 2Go sur un seul des 2 slots a priori conçus pour revoir au max 1 Go ?  Si je l'installe et que tout se passe bien, le MacBook Pro ne considèrera-t-il pas (lu sur d'autres posts) qu'il n'a que 1 Go dans le ventre (auquel cas la manip ne sert à rien puisque Snow Leopard réclame 2 Go) ?
Merci pour vos éclairages...
Cdlt


----------



## Thewaveman (22 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

pour ceux que cela interresse, je viens d'upgrader mon mac bookpro version Mid2009 qui est sous Lion de 4 à 8Go de ram (mon hd est en 7200tr/mon).

sous aperture, la difference se fait tres nettement sentir. bref tres satisfait de mon achat chez www.offtek.fr livraisoon DHL express tip top.

@+


----------



## nicodesh (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai une petite question. Pour un MBP 2011 13", lequel de ces deux modèles de RAM Crucial faut-il choisir ?

1) http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BC1067

2) http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BC1339

La 1) FSB 1066 CL 7 me parait mieux (FSB correspondant exactement, temps de latence plus bas) que la 2) FSB 1133 et CL 9 mais d'après le module de compatibilité sur le site Crucial, la 1) n'est pas compatible avec un MBP 13" 2011 tandis que la 2) Si.

Du coup cela me met le doute ! Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (29 Août 2011)

La RAM se trouvant d'origine dans ton MBP 2011 est de la PC 10600 @1333MHz...

Autant la remplacer par de la RAM aux mêmes caractéristiques...
Après, du CL7 ou 9, je me demande si tu verrais une différence...d'ailleurs, la RAM installée par Apple est de la PC 10600 CL9 comme celle de Crucial.

Je te conseillerai celle que Crucial te recommande : la PC 10600 @1333MHz CL9...


----------



## nicodesh (29 Août 2011)

Oui effectivement je ne savais pas qu'il fallait de la 1333, merci ! Du coup j'ai commandé 2x4Go et un M4 128Go ^^


----------



## Puertoss (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Récent user sous Mac, j'ai un MBP 13 i5 2011.
Comble d'un Mac user, je l'utilise surtout professionnellement sous différents softs windows sur //desktop.
Léger bémol, je viens très vite à bout des 4Go de Ram. Safari + FlashPlayerSafari + Mail + Mes soft ... Ca sature très vite... Je chercher donc à passer en 8Go.
Je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensez de ça : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...l9-hyperx-pnp/f-1071611-x1600c9s3p1k28g.html#

Merci de votre aide. 

Florent.


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (30 Août 2011)

Inutile de mettre 70 pour de la 1600MHz...

Prends de la Crucial 1333MHz à moins de 45 les 8Gb...


----------



## Puertoss (30 Août 2011)

Celle ci ?
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00096871.html

Merci.

Flo.


----------



## doudee (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Oui c'est celle-ci, mais sur leur site, elle est moins cher :
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BC1339


----------



## ledurny (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
je songe à passer de 4 à 8 Go sur un Macbook Pro i7 2011 et je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner quant à la possibilité de réutiliser les barrettes de RAM d'origine sur un Macbook Core2duo noir.


----------



## Tox (4 Septembre 2011)

DDR2 sur le MB et DDR3 sur le MBP. Tout est dit...


----------



## ledurny (4 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci.
Je n'y connais rien en mémoire et je me demandais si ça pouvait être compatible dans le macbook même si les performances étaient en dessous du DDR3, donc non.


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2011)

ledurny a dit:


> Ok merci.
> Je n'y connais rien en mémoire et je me demandais si ça pouvait être compatible dans le macbook même si les performances étaient en dessous du DDR3, donc non.




Ce ne sont pas les mêmes connecteurs 







Mais il arrive que certaines machines acceptent différentes ram / les G3 et G4 par exemple acceptent de la sdram pc 100 et ou pc 133

Pour en savoir plus


----------



## Puertoss (17 Septembre 2011)

Hello tout le monde.

Pour infos, J'ai installer des Kingston 2x4Gb 1600Mhz sur mon MBPro 13' Early 2011.
ET c'est passé niquel.

Bonne nuit


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2011)

ça t'as couté combien ?
qu'est ce qui t'as poussé a augmenter la ram ?
tu vois une réelle différence ? au démarrage ou dans d'autres cas courant ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour les gens.

J&#8217;ai MBP qui va avoir deux ans (si je le casse pas brutalement), sous 10.6.x. A l&#8217;époque, ces machins-là étaient livrés avec 2 Go de RAM. J&#8217;en avais pas rajouté parce que c&#8217;était ma seconde machine, car j&#8217;étais riche. Depuis, c&#8217;est devenu ma machine principale, et il broute à mort. Alors effectivement, comme je suis fainéant, à la maison, je boote sur mon DD externe en FW800 et je fonctionne sur la session de feu l&#8217;iMac. C&#8217;est probablement pas l&#8217;idéal.

N&#8217;empêche que de la mémoire vive, ça lui ferait du bien, vu qu&#8217;il suffit de peu pour qu&#8217;elle soit saturée.

Alors question : j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression que le prix de la DDR3 à un peu baissé, nan ?

Y&#8217;a un un kit 2x2 Dane Elec à 55&#8364;, par exemple. Mais je vois aussi du 2x4 Macway à 41,90. Il est où le piège ? C&#8217;est  de la merde, la RAM Macway ? _Sujet déjà traité, fais une recherche ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, jugnin.

Sujet déjà traité, fais une recherche...   


Mais tu n'as rien raté en fait, car les fils un peu récents relatifs à la mémoire Macway n'apportent pas vraiment de réponse : 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-pro-et-xserve/kingston-ou-macway-ram-mac-pro-409511.html

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/ram-sur-macway-761462.html


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2011)

Ouais, jai fureté un peu.

Ben je vais croire les avis positif laissés sur le site, en la chance, et commander le kit 2x4. Parce que ça urge un peu, là. Et je ferai un retour circonstancié et tout à fait pertinent, vous verrez.


----------



## vesper (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche à augmenter la mémoire vive de mon macbook pro 2,26 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo acheté en août 2009 en achetant des barrettes chez Macway, mais je suis complètement néophyte et je ne sais pas quoi prendre et jusqu'à combien je peux monter. 

Merci pour votre aide !!!


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2011)

Le site crucial propose une interface qui sélection après sélection affiche la ram compatible .
il y a aussi un logiciel proposé sur le site qui scann votre ordi pour ne pas se tromper de ram.


Pour de la DDR3 2X4 Go soit 8go faut compter 46 euros *Livraison gratuite*


----------



## vesper (19 Septembre 2011)

Merci !



kaos a dit:


> Le site crucial propose une interface qui sélection après sélection affiche la ram compatible .
> il y a aussi un logiciel proposé sur le site qui scann votre ordi pour ne pas se tromper de ram.
> 
> 
> Pour de la DDR3 2X4 Go soit 8go faut compter 46 euros *Livraison gratuite*


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2011)

bah de rien  il faut compter 10 jours max pour la livraison, gratuit mais un long .. mais c'est de la bonne ram et garantie a vie ...


----------



## jugnin (21 Septembre 2011)

Bien bien bien

Colis arrivé ce matin, 2x4 Go DDR 3 de chez MacWay. Comme de coutume, chez eux, lemballage est plutôt correct, représentant environ 99% du volume du colis : les barrettes étaient dans un film plastique dans un bloc de mousse dans un carton dans une enveloppe à bulle.

Installées, dépoussiérage bienvenu des entrailles, reconnues de suite. Ben jsais pas comment jai pu tolérer dattendre aussi longtemps pour le faire. Mon ordi est top réactif, on dirait un Mac.  A voir sur la durée, donc, puisquelles sont garanties quun an.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je voudrais ajouter de la ram sur un macbook pro allu 2008

Sur le site de Macway J'ai trouvé plusieurs offre


```
2X2 go

49 euros
Constructeur : NUIMPACTRéférence MacWay : MEMNMP0017Modèle : NUA-MB1066/4GKTCapacité RAM : 4 GoFormat : SODIMMNorme : DDR3Fréquence : 1066 MhzBande passante : PC 8500 (1066 Mhz)Compatibilité : MacBook  > octobre 2009 | Mac mini (juin 2010) | MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core  i7 (Avril 2010) | MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core i5 (Avril 2010) | MacBook  Pro 15" Intel Core i7 (Avril 2010) | MacBook Pro 15" Intel Core i5  (Avril 2010) | MacBook Pro Unibody 13" | MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core 2  Duo (Avril 2010) | Mac mini Intel Core 2 Duo rév. 2 > mars 2009 |  iMac Intel Aluminium rév. 3 > mars 2009 | MacBook Pro Unibody octobre  2008 | MacBook Unibody octobre 2008
```


```
2x4 go
44,90 euros

[B]Mac :[/B]
 Voir liste ci-contre

Suite à la mise à jour EFI mise à disposition fin 2009, il est possible  d'installer 8 Go de RAM dans les portables Apple suivant :

 MacBook 13.3" 2 GHz et 2,4GHz

 MacBook Pro 15" 2,4 GHz

 MacBook Pro 15" 2,53 GHz dotés d'un connecteur Express Card de fin 2008

 MacBook Pro 15" 2,8 GHz dotés d'un connecteur Express Card de fin 2008

[B]Comment savoir si votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro est concerné ?[/B]

Pour les MacBook, l'ID doit être [I]MacBook 5,1[/I] et le Boot Rom [I]MB51.007D.B03[/I].
Pour les MacBook Pro, l'ID doit être [I]MacBook Pro 5,1[/I] et le Boot Rom MBP51.007D.B03.

Pour en savoir plus, veuillez [URL="http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/03/04/il-est-possible-de-gerer-8-go-de-ram-sur-un-macbook-pro-2008"]cliquer ici[/URL].

[B]PC :[/B]
 Tout PC portable nécessitant de la mémoire DDR3-1066 PC8500 au format SoDimm
```


```
[B]Caractéristiques du produit : Mémoire 2 Go SODIMM DDR3 1066 MHz[/B]

Constructeur : MACWAYRéférence MacWay : MEMMWY0025Modèle : AP-SO1066D3-2GCapacité RAM : 2 GoFormat : SODIMMNorme : DDR3Fréquence : 1066 MhzBande passante : PC 8500 (1066 Mhz)Compatibilité : MacBook  Pro Unibody octobre 2008 | MacBook > octobre 2009 | MacBook Pro  Unibody 13" | Mac mini (juin 2010) | MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core i7  (Avril 2010) | MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core i5 (Avril 2010) | MacBook Pro  15" Intel Core i7 (Avril 2010) | MacBook Pro 15" Intel Core i5 (Avril  2010) | MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core 2 Duo (Avril 2010) | iMac Intel  Aluminium rév. 3 > mars 2009 | Mac mini Intel Core 2 Duo rév. 2 >  mars 2009 | MacBook Unibody octobre 2008
```


Voici les liens 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12248/memoire-nuimpact-4-go-kit-2-x-2-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13203/memoire-kit-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12255/memoire-kit-4-go-2-x-2-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

Je voudrais donc savoir si toute les ram son compatible (normalement oui)

Le pc est sous snow leopard ou léopard (je ne sais plus, ca fait une différence pour le 64 bit ou pas ?)

Je m'interroge aussi sur le prix étrange du fait que la ram en 2x2 soit plus cher que la ram en 2x4, du coup le 2x4 ne serait utile que si le pc est 64 bit

Merci d'avance


----------



## lolipale (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Cela déborde un peu du sujet mais *voici un utilitaire (gratuit*) qui, semble t'il, rendrait bien service à beaucoup de monde ...


----------



## Frodon (24 Septembre 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle, les déboires continus, en faisant un Apple Hardware Test avec cette mémoire Patriot, le test à gelé. Puis en faisant un memtest, il a détecté de nombreuses corruption de données.
> 
> Du coup, comme me l'a suggéré MacWay, j'ai envoyé mon MacBook Pro au SAV avec la RAM Patriot pour qu'ils puissent reproduire et en décrivant les symptomes par rapport à chaque marque de mémoire essayé, car cela semble pas normal que trois marques différentes, certifiées compatibles qui plus est (surtout la NuImpact et la Patriot qui ont des logos Apple Developer et Mac respectivement).



Il s'agissait bien d'un problème avec mon MBP. La carte mère a été changé et maintenant cela fonctionne nickel


----------



## DLD Group (6 Octobre 2011)

Hello à toutes et tous,
Travaillant avec mon MBP et Logic Studio Pro peux t'on upgrader les barrettes de mémoires jusqu'à 8 Giga, je ne m'y connais pas sur ce sujet.
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## steven1205 (12 Octobre 2011)

DLD Group a dit:


> Hello à toutes et tous,
> Travaillant avec mon MBP et Logic Studio Pro peux t'on upgrader les barrettes de mémoires jusqu'à 8 Giga, je ne m'y connais pas sur ce sujet.
> Cordialement
> DLD



Quel est le modèle de ton MacBook Pro ? Quelle année ?


----------



## DLD Group (12 Octobre 2011)

Par moment lorsque je travail avec logic et beaucoup de plugins il s'arrête sans doute à cause de ça, je voulais juste savoir si ce serait de mettre 8 Giga?
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Octobre 2011)

rajouter de la DDR qd on fait de la MAO biensur que c'est utile

mais faut savoir quel type de DDR ton Mac va accepter ainsi que le nombre maxi de Go 

Aurai tu les refs ou le type de ton Mac?


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2011)

ah , les plugins  c'est génial mais voilà comme c'est gourmand en CPU et en Ram , c'est simple , on en a jamais assez :rose:

8 giga chez crucial pour 40/50 euros port compris et zou !


----------



## DLD Group (13 Octobre 2011)

Voici Steven 1205 & Kolargol 31et les autres....

Informations matériel :
Nom du modèle :	MacBook Pro
Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookPro4,1
Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
Vitesse du processeur :	2.6 GHz
Nombre de processeurs :	1
Nombre total de c&#339;urs :	2
Cache de niveau 2 :	6 Mo
Mémoire :	4 Go
Vitesse du bus :	800 MHz
Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MBP41.00C1.B03
Version SMC (système) :	1.28f3
Numéro de série (système) :	W88450ZD3R9
UUID du matériel :	5C8D4168-BE39-5C83-BB32-8B43B175373C
Capteur de mouvement brusque :
Mac OSX 10.5.8
Build 9L31a
Processeur 2.6 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM Samsung

ECC :	Désactivées

BANK 0/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	2 Go
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0xCE00000000000000
  Numéro de pièce :	0x4D342037305435363633435A332D43453620
  Numéro de série :	0x50B7A2D1

BANK 1/DIMM1 :

  Taille :	2 Go
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0xCE00000000000000
  Numéro de pièce :	0x4D342037305435363633435A332D43453620
  Numéro de série :	0x50B7A30D


----------



## Ambri-piotta (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour! Mon macbook pro core 2 duo 2.4GHZ de 2010 commence à être un peu lent et commence à saccader lorsque je joue avec. Je voulais donc augmenter la mémoire, je suis allé sur le site macways et critical.

Voici la mémoire de macway:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html

Et celle de critical:
http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=7C0D2C4EA5CA7304

Je ne sais vraiment pas laquelle choisir, étant donné que mes connaissances sont nulles à ce sujet. merci pour l'aide!

Ambri-Piotta


----------



## kaos (13 Octobre 2011)

Ambri-piotta a dit:


> Bonjour! Mon macbook pro core 2 duo 2.4GHZ de 2010 commence à être un peu lent et commence à saccader lorsque je joue avec. Je voulais donc augmenter la mémoire, je suis allé sur le site macways et critical.
> 
> Voici la mémoire de macway:
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html
> ...




relis mon post juste au dessus 

attention , si ton mac rame , c'est pas forcement en rajoutant de la ram que ça va aller mieux.

généralement ce qui donne un coup de fouet a un ordinateur c'est de passer sur un disque dur plus rapide déjà , avoir un système propre , et apres , se pencher sur la ram , mais la ram ne fait pas tout ... regarde les caractéristiques techniques de ton ou tes jeux et compare...

souvent , le simple fait de passer sur un disque en 7200 tm genre 320 Go à 40 euros est bien plus efficace .


----------



## Ambri-piotta (13 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> relis mon post juste au dessus
> 
> attention , si ton mac rame , c'est pas forcement en rajoutant de la ram que ça va aller mieux.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mr G (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous
Pour info ai commandé 2x4Go chez Macway, reçue tres vite, bien empactée pas de soucis de ce coté là.
Ram reconnue directement par mon MBP 13" i5 2011sans soucis, les soucis... sont apparus apres 
En effet meme reconnue et meme si le Apple hardware test me dit que tout va bien mon macbook déconnait : impossible de le sortir de veille (hard reboot a chaque fois), problème de freeze dans mail, crash de certains programmes... Bref ram "légèrement" incompatible : retour chez macway 
En attendant : retour à mes 4Go d'origine et mon macbook ronronne à nouveau.
Bref méfiance quant à la RAM pas chere de chez macway 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21284/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1333-mhz-ddr3-pc3-10600.html

En espérant avoir pu être utile à tous !


----------



## kaos (14 Octobre 2011)

ça peut arriver parfois , avec toute les Rams , c'est assez rare aujourd'hui mais il y a quelques années , le vendeur de disait systématiquement de garder le ticket et de revenir en cas de soucis .


----------



## Mr G (14 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> ça peut arriver parfois , avec toute les Rams , c'est assez rare aujourd'hui mais il y a quelques années , le vendeur de disait systématiquement de garder le ticket et de revenir en cas de soucis .



Je sais et je ne suis pas rancunier vis à vis de MacWay, je prefere prévenir les utilisateurs, simplement.
Je vous déballerai la suite !
A plus.


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bcp de personnes du fofo commandent des Corsair ou même des Crucial et non aucun probleme pour un tarif identique!


----------



## Mr G (22 Octobre 2011)

Mr G a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous
> Pour info ai commandé 2x4Go chez Macway, reçue tres vite, bien empactée pas de soucis de ce coté là.
> Ram reconnue directement par mon MBP 13" i5 2011sans soucis, les soucis... sont apparus apres
> En effet meme reconnue et meme si le Apple hardware test me dit que tout va bien mon macbook déconnait : impossible de le sortir de veille (hard reboot a chaque fois), problème de freeze dans mail, crash de certains programmes... Bref ram "légèrement" incompatible : retour chez macway
> ...



Mes barrettes sont revenues, c'était bien elles les fautives !
Maintenant tout semble en ordre, je teste depuis hier soir, tout semble fonctionner normalement (sortie de veille ok, Parallele ok, pas de freeze) mais mon MBP n'a pas encore été soumis à rude épreuve... Bref pas encore bcp bossé depuis hier soir  on verra dans la semaine si la virtualisation tient le coup....
A plus


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Octobre 2011)

par contre l'interet de 8Go sur LION est vraiment réel...

J'arrive souvent à 7Go voir 8 Go utilisé entre la active inactive et residente


----------



## benj54 (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, voilà je ne pense pas que ça a été demandé, mais j'ai un macbook pro 13" de la génération mi 2009, et j'aurai voulu acheter une barrette de RAM. 
Jusqu'à présent j'ai 2 Go 1067 Mhz DDR3. 

J'aurai voulu savoir si cette barrette est une de celle qui me faudrait, c'est plus pour en être sur : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12255/memoire-kit-4-go-2-x-2-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lucieaus (23 Octobre 2011)

Oui, c'est ce type qu'il te faut (si tu veux passer à 4GB, tu as raison de prendre 2 barrettes identiques plutôt qu'ajouter une barrette de 2GB à celle que tu as déjà)
Mais prends plutôt de la vraie marque. Macway fait surtout de la noname (générique) et garanti un an.

http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...ucial-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-2-go-pc8500-43238.html
ou http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...ll-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-2-go-pc8500-sq-42945.html
Ou directement sur le site de Crucial, tu ne paie pas la livraison. http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=617B82A2A5CA7304

Toutes se valent, et valent mieux que de la MacWay. Garanti à vie, de marque connue, et moins cher.


----------



## benj54 (24 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup =)


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce type qu'il te faut (si tu veux passer à 4GB, tu as raison de prendre 2 barrettes identiques plutôt qu'ajouter une barrette de 2GB à celle que tu as déjà)
> Mais prends plutôt de la vraie marque. Macway fait surtout de la noname (générique) et garanti un an.
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...ucial-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-2-go-pc8500-43238.html
> ...



Mouais ... la RAM si elle a un défaut on le sait très vite, alors prendre de la macway ou une autre marque ... A moins de faire un bench et de voir si il y a des différences visible de performance, autant prendre de la macway, moi j'en ai j'ai pas eu de problème et si j'en avais eu j'aurai échangé directement ...


----------



## Lucieaus (24 Octobre 2011)

Une barrette de RAM peut lâcher n'importe quand. J'ai une barrette GSKill qui s'est retrouvée défectueuse au bout de 4 ans. Merci la garantie de 10 ans.

MacWay c'est de la noname, donc de la RAM de marque qui n'a pas donné satisfaction lors des tests qualité. Elles ont plus de chances d'être défectueuses/incompatibles et instables. Ca peut très bien marcher, comme moyennement. Lotterie.

Quand tu peux avoir de la Crucial qui a quand même fait ses preuves depuis un moment dans le monde du PC et est l'une des marques prisées des gamers, pour 10 euros de moins, avec une garantie a vie, la question du choix ne se pose à aucun moment.


----------



## kaos (24 Octobre 2011)

c'est assez rare une barrette de Ram qui lâche :mouais: , j'en ai jamais eu et j'en avais jamais entendu parler. mais parfois y'a des incompatibilités


----------



## Lucieaus (24 Octobre 2011)

Memtest 86+ n'existerait pas sinon.


----------



## kaos (24 Octobre 2011)

ben ouais , c'est pas de bol


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Octobre 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> MacWay c'est de la noname, donc de la RAM de marque qui n'a pas donné satisfaction lors des tests qualité. Elles ont plus de chances d'être défectueuses/incompatibles et instables. Ca peut très bien marcher, comme moyennement. Lotterie.



C'est pas vrai c'est de la no name car il n'y a justement pas de test, elles ne sont pas du tout incompatible ni instable à moins de tomber dès le début sur une ram défectueuse.

Par la suite ça peut arriver quelle lâche surtout sur un portable, comme une crucial, une G-skill ou autre.

Samsung avait à une époque deux marques : samsung (no name) et samsung original avec les tests. 

C'est possible de mal tomber sur du noname, après vu le nombre d'avis positif de la RAM macway ....

D'ailleurs mac way utilise buffalo pour la mémoire (macway c'est juste le chipset).


----------



## Lucieaus (25 Octobre 2011)

Écoute, il y a quand même des marques qui sortent du lot, que tu le veuilles ou non.

Corsair, Crucial, GSKILL ou OCZ en son temps. Si tout le monde depuis 10 ans dans le monde du gaming & overclock peste sur la noname et les sous marques à cause de leur instabilité supérieure à la moyenne lorsque couplées à d'autres ram, ou incompatibilités avec certains cartes mères, ce n'est pas sans raisons.
C'est légitime que tu défendes ton achat, tant mieux si ça marche très bien, personne ne dit que ça ne doit pas fonctionner, mais quand même un peu de bon sens.

Entre de la Crucial ou Gskill, garantie à vie, à 27 euros
et de la MacWay, garantie 1 ans, à 35 euros
On peut faire un sondage à la limite ... il serait sans appel.
Après les gens font ce qu'ils veulent ...


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Octobre 2011)

Je m'en contre fou de mon achat, j'aurai très bien pu prendre une marque sauf que : 

- garantie à vie je m'en cogne, de toute façon personne s'en sert pour plusieurs raisons, c'est juste un argument marketing avec les mêmes clauses qu'une garantie limité, donc bonne chance même si tu veux t'en servir. Si il y a garantie à vie c'est juste parce que selon une étude il y a quasiment aucun retour. (impossible de prouver l'achat, client qui veut changer, changement de machine entre temps, pas le temps de l'envoyer bref ...)

- Prouve moi que j'ai tort, fait un bench, la no name et quand même de la macway et il y a pas que 4 GO comme possibilité macway propose 8 GO 10 euros moins chère que celle de marque par exemple après on peut en trouver ailleurs de la no name, mais là c'est quand même de la no name avec des bons avis. 

Et je fais plus confiance a des avis qui se font pas avoir par le vieux piège eastpack ancestral de la garantie à vie que quelqu'un qui joue à lotterie ( il y a pas eu beaucoup de perdant il me semble).


----------



## Lucieaus (25 Octobre 2011)

Clairement, la garantie à vie ça sert à rien. Une Dominator ou Ripjaws haut de gamme qui claque au bout de 2 ans, c'est juste 300 euros foutus en l'air. Une broutille. Pour ça que les gamers achètent de la RAM noname garantie un an d'ailleurs sans doute.
La garantie à vie est juste pas utile pour la RAM pas chère si les frais de port sont à la charge du client (comme pour GSKILL avec envoi à Taïwan), ça revient alors plus cher que d'acheter un kit.

C'est pas une question de perfs, sur Mac on overclock pas la RAM. Juste de confiance envers des marques reconnues depuis des années.

http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...ll-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-4-go-pc8500-sq-66176.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13203/memoire-kit-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

Et pour 2&#8364; de plus, t'as de la Corsair sur LDLC.
MacWay c'était génial lorsque les pièces des macs étaient uniques au monde. Maintenant que c'est des composants standard, c'est trop concurrentiel avec les sites généralistes, sur lesquels on a plus de choix, de bonnes marques, moins chères. Des bons avis t'en trouve partout.
Entre des avis sur un site, et des marques privilégiées depuis des années par des types exigeants sur la qualité de leur matos requérant une stabilité sans faille, j'aurais plutôt tendance à faire confiance aux seconds, certainement un peu plus connaisseurs.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Octobre 2011)

Bon j'ai fais un Xbench (je déteste mais bon) j'ai un score 197,34, un imac avec 8GO et des barrettes de RAM fait 198. Lui son test il l'a fait avec rien de lancer, moi je l'ai fais avec quelques logiciel qui tourne.

J'avais besoin de tourne vis aussi pour 2 euros je préfère commander sur le même site, ensuite je doute qu'il y ai une différence réel entre la G.Skill qui tu m'as montré et la macway. 

On verra dans l'avenir.


----------



## kuraua (26 Octobre 2011)

moi j'ai préféré acheter la même marque que les 2x2 d'origine installées.
je suis resté en Samsung ddr3 1066mhz et je les ai acheté ici (2x4go pour 69euros), ils vendent les marques hynix et samsung les 2 marques d'origine sur tous les macs :  www.tao-informatique.com
pas beaucoup plus cher que de la mémoire générique et au moins je suis  pénard niveau compatibilité car on me proposait exactement les mêmes  chez apple pour 200 euros quand j'ai acheté mon mac cet été (meme référence meme marque)


----------



## Tox (29 Octobre 2011)

J'ai pris le temps de lire les derniers avis, mais sincèrement, pourquoi acheter autre chose que Crucial à prix plus ou moins égal ?

Crucial, c'est la garantie d'avoir un fondeur de puces (Micron) et un constructeur de barrettes (Crucial) qui collaborent au mieux puisque que Crucial est une marque de... Micron 

Enfin, je dis ça, je ne dis rien...


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Octobre 2011)

la concurrence, la concurrence......


sinon pour ma part j'ai fait une commande chez RDC et je me suis pris une autre marque CORSAIR, qui me va très bien et qui etait en promo donc je me voyais mal refaire une commande en plus chez CRUCIAL au lieu de tout regroupé chez RDC

voili voilou


----------



## Cleveland (30 Octobre 2011)

Je cherche a rajouter de la Ram pour mon MacBook Pro 13" de 2009 que dois je prendre pour pas très cher ? J'aimerai avoir 8 Go !


----------



## Vladimok (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quel barrette de mémoire acheter pour un Macbook 13 pouces I5, Aout 2011 pour passer de 2 x 2 Go à 2 x 4 Go ?

Merci


----------



## nadjibs (13 Novembre 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quel barrette de mémoire acheter pour un Macbook 13 pouces I5, Aout 2011 pour passer de 2 x 2 Go à 2 x 4 Go ?
> 
> Merci



Bonsoir , 

 tu veux dire de 4 a 8 giga !?


----------



## kaos (13 Novembre 2011)

le site de crucial scanne ta machine pour te proposer la bonne ram en différente capacité.


pas cher et garantie a vie / port compris / le top


----------



## nadjibs (13 Novembre 2011)

Crucial 2*4 giga ...dans les 40 euro  , pas mal non ?! mais comparer a des corsairs , on est pas a un niveau au dessous


----------



## Tox (13 Novembre 2011)

Crucial serait plutôt un ton au-dessus de Corsair.

Pour ma part, je prends plutôt Crucial ou Kingston...


----------



## nadjibs (13 Novembre 2011)

Ha d'accord , merci pour l'info ...je cois que je vais prendre crrrucial


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Novembre 2011)

Qu est ce qui vs fait dire qu une marque est meilleur qu une autre?  Qd je regarde les specs elles sont identiques! Qd je regarde le prix c est kif kif  Et la garantie c est à vie donc bof bof  Après c est une question subjective on aime ou on aime pas... Crucial à mis au point un système pour scanner l ordi etc etc qui peut être pratique mais pour ma part je reste CORSAIR


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2011)

Pour faire court (bien que je me répète) :

Crucial est une marque de Micron, il s'agit donc de barrettes entièrement conçues chez un même fabricant (PCB et chips). Peut-on rêver mieux ?

Pour Kingston, il s'agit surtout du fait que je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec cette marque plus répandue (qui se fournit souvent chez Hynix, paraît-il)... En outre, leurs produits ont bonne presse.

Pour Corsair, j'ai eu quelques soucis à l'époque des contrôleurs capricieux sur les Mac. Dès lors, j'ai laissé tomber cette marque.

Voilà pour mon retour d'expérience


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Novembre 2011)

CORSAIR a depuis une gamme de DDR spécial Mac d ailleurs ceux sont celles que je recommande!  Bref que ce soit du x ou du y, les perfs sont identiques car à 99,9% les caractéristiques: Tras, Tcas etc etc sont identiques...


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2011)

Pareil pour Kingston. Ils ont des références Mac qui leur permettent de faire une plus-value de 10%...

Pour ma part, Micron offre un plus évident de part la spécificité de leur production. En outre, ils ne sont pas les plus chers, loin de là...


----------



## fredsof (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Je voulais passer à 8Go mais je sais pas quoi choisir, fin la marque, vu qu'elles ont toutes les même caractéristiques..
J'ai trouvé sur amazon des CORSAIR à 18 la barette de 4:

(http://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CMSA4GX3M1A1333C9-M%C3%A9moire-DDR3-1333/dp/B005JRH9TE/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1323129634&sr=1-1)

Mais 36 au total ça me semble pas beaucoup, qu'est ce que vous en pensez?

Merci


----------



## Tox (7 Décembre 2011)

Au risque de me répéter, répéter, répéter 

Crucial, moins de 41.- &#8364; avec les frais de port offerts pour un kit 8 Go (soit deux barrettes de 4 Go parfaitement semblables et garanties).

Je n'irais pas chercher plus loin...

PS : non, je n'ai pas d'actions chez Crucial.
PPS : oui, je suis jaloux de la France qui a un magasin en ligne Crucial avec des frais de port inexistants :rateau:


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Décembre 2011)

je les ai acheté là bas et j'en suis bien content ...

ps: y a une serie qui est vraiment bien... disons que les sandy acceptent 1600MHz en frequence ddr 

et que sur les MBP de cette serie (donc 2011) ben voilà ce que l'on a:






of course c'est reconnu dans le rapport systeme 

et un gain de 300MHz en memoire c'est un plus à ne pas laisser de coté: j'ai eu une marge pas mal en test Xbench et geekbench 




PS: MP si vous voulez plus d'infos


----------



## MacorPc (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur le forum,j'espère donc ne pas mettre tromper de post.  

Je possède un Macbook pro mi 2011. 
Je souhaite passer de 4 go à 8 go de Ram. 
Mais je m'interroge mieux vaut il prendre 2 fois 4Go en 1066 cl7 ou bien 2 fois 4GO en 1333 Cl9  ? 

Ou prendre celle-ci: 

KINGSTON HYPERX GENESIS MÉMOIRE - 8 GO : 2 X 4 GO - DIMM 240 BROCHES - DDR3 
Technologie: DDR3; Horloge: 1.333 MHz; Capacité: 8 Go; Facteur de forme: DIMM; Vérification de l'intégrité des données: Non ECC; Conformité avec les spécifications mémoire: PC3-10600; Latence CAS: 7; Nbre broches: 240 
à 69,50  
http://www.monclick.fr/schede/king [...] %2D%2D.htm 

Je pense quelles sont compatibles avec mon Macbookpro (pas sur:-/), après est ce que cela vaut autant d'argent, je peux  facilement avoir  2 fois 4 go à 35 euros en 1333 cl9. 

J'ajouterai pour finir que ce Mac va être surtout dédié aux montages vidéos avec transfert de grosses vidéos, retouches photos. je ne vais pas tarder à monter un display Sdd+HDD, j'attends que la situation s'arrange en Thaïlande. 

Merci d'avance de votre aide, bonne journée à tous!


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Décembre 2011)

Prends toi les 1333 elles sont plus adaptées à ton MBP


----------



## MacorPc (14 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Prends toi les 1333 elles sont plus adaptées à ton MBP


Hey, 
merci de la réponse, les 1333 sont donc mieux, et cela vaut-il le coup de mettre un peu plus d'argent pour les Kingston cl7 1333? (elles sont bien compatibles? je ne me trompe pas? si?

http://www.monclick.fr/schede/kingston/KH1333C7AD3K28G/kingston-hyperx-genesis-----.htm

Pour le montage vidéo cl 9 ou cl7 cela change t-il qlq chose?
Thx again,bonne aprèm


----------



## Tox (14 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Prends toi les 1333 elles sont plus adaptées à ton MBP


Et il doit découper quelle partie de la barrette ? 
Sans rire, il serait surtout judicieux de commencer par le bon format, soit de la so-dimm 204 broches...


Pour ce qui est de la latence, pas besoin de se prendre la tête ; jouer sur la fréquence et la latence concerne des machines dont on peut trifouiller le bios, ce qui est loin d'être le cas des laptop Apple.


----------



## MacorPc (14 Décembre 2011)

merci de votre aide, donc je vais suivre vos directives avec soins
Bonne soirée à vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

La marque Crucial c'est bien ou mieux vaut prendre Corsair, GSkill? Ou cela ne change rien à rien, et je prends la moins chère


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Décembre 2011)

une barette d'une marque est identique à une barete d'une autre marque dans le sens qu'elles ont le meme cas voir Trac Tcas etc etc donc pas de soucis 

Après cela se joue sur le type de pcb et de puces employés mais dans notre cas aucun pb


----------



## MacorPc (14 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> une barette d'une marque est identique à une barete d'une autre marque dans le sens qu'elles ont le meme cas voir Trac Tcas etc etc donc pas de soucis
> 
> Après cela se joue sur le type de pcb et de puces employés mais dans notre cas aucun pb



Merci des infos, elles me sont précieuses, je vais prendre des Crucials a 40 euros
Thx


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Décembre 2011)

bcp de persones du site les ont achetés et personne ne s'en plaind


----------



## Lamar (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'espère qu'il n'a pas déjà été répondu à ma question, j'ai parcouru les pages de ce fil, mais rapidement et j'ai pu louper un truc.

Je possède un MacBookPro de début 2008, 15", doté de 4 go de ram. Tenter par des prix assez bas en ce moment, je me disais que je pouvais peut-être le faire passer à 8 go, mais il semble selon le site Apple et selon l'excellent MacTracker que la limitation soit à 4 go selon Apple et à 6 selon MacTracker. Le problème, c'est que 6 go cela me semble difficile à réaliser, puisque je croyais avoir compris qu'il fallait que les deux barrettes soit de même taille pour un fonctionnement optimal.

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, avec un exemple concret et constaté dans la réalité, ce serait sympa.

Merci.


----------



## steinway59 (30 Décembre 2011)

Hello!
Lamar +1!
je me pose exactement la même question : possédant la même machine, je pensais passer de 4 à 8 Go de Ram pour booster la bête qui apparemment d'après MacTracker peut gérer 6Go et non pas seulement 4Go

qui a déja testé et pourrait me dire si cette machine gère bien 6Go de Ram?
MERCI


----------



## Tox (30 Décembre 2011)

Macsales proposent une solution 6 Go testée par OWC...

Pour ce qui est de l'optimisation avec deux mêmes barrettes, il me semble que c'est propre aux MB(P) dont le chip graphique tape dans la ram.


----------



## kaos (30 Décembre 2011)

Vous faites pas beaucoup d'effort les mecs ...

Macgé en parle ici

Il suffisait de taper "8Go de ram macbook 2008" sur Google ...:mouais:


je me permet d'anticiper la question suivante "comment on change la ram ?"


----------



## Tox (30 Décembre 2011)

Oui, mais il s'agit des "late 2008". Je crois que leur demande concerne les "early"...


----------



## Lamar (30 Décembre 2011)

Tox + 1


----------



## kaos (30 Décembre 2011)

Si il y avait une différence entre les deux , cela aurait été stipulé dans l'article non ?


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Décembre 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Macsales proposent une solution 6 Go testée par OWC...



si je ne m'abuse: macsales et OWC c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet!


----------



## Tox (30 Décembre 2011)

Pas ma fôte si le site Other World Computing répond au doux nom de Macsales :rateau:


----------



## steinway59 (31 Décembre 2011)

Tox +2

il est bien stipulé dans l'article que cela ne concerne que les late 2008: cela concerne les modèles 5,1 et nous les early 2008 sont les modèles 4,1 !
CQFD


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2011)

Et donc, selon OWC, 4 Go + 2 Go semblent être la bonne solution.

Ne manque plus qu'un témoignage sur ce forum...

Pour la faisabilité, j'imagine que l'on peut facilement commander une barrette de chaque sur un site comme Crucial.fr...


----------



## black-hawk (10 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

J'ai de plus en plus souvent des ralentissements et lorsque je regarde l'activité de la RAM dans le moniteur d'activité, j'ai souvent entre 1 et 2go de fichier d'echange utilisé (swap).
C'est pour ça que je souhaiterai doubler ma Ram pour passer à 8go.

J'ai un MBP mid 2009, 2,53Ghz, 4go, sous Snow Léopard.

1) L'opération de changement de ram est-elle facile? 

2)Est-ce que ces kits là feraient l'affaire?
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BC1067
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13203/memoire-kit-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

Niveau budget je veux y mettre entre 40 et 50.
Merci !


----------



## kaos (10 Janvier 2012)

black-hawk a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai de plus en plus souvent des ralentissements et lorsque je regarde l'activité de la RAM dans le moniteur d'activité, j'ai souvent entre 1 et 2go de fichier d'echange utilisé (swap).
> C'est pour ça que je souhaiterai doubler ma Ram pour passer à 8go.
> ...








Chez crucial , le port est offert _

Quand elle l'installation , c'est délicat , il te faudra des tournevis thermo formés en adamantium ( compter 900 euros par tournevis , il en faut 5 )
Ensuite enlever les 78 vis du premier capot puis boire 7 redbulls 
Démonter la carte mère afin de flasher le bios ( utiliser le terminal )_ 

Mais noonnnn , je te taquineuh 


Tape sur google , changer ram macbook pro et basta ! Rien de sorcier 
Muni toi d'un bac a glaçon afin d'y ranger les vis pour pas les mélanger et voilà , ça prend 5 minutes ...

Et la régle d'or , ne pas forcer !


----------



## thomas_mons (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

je compte m'acheter un MBP 15" mais j'hésite sur la mémoire:

* comme je l'ai dit, je compte commander le MBP 15", avec la CG à 512Mo
* ecran haute résolution tant qu'a faire ! 
** 4 ou 8 Go de Ram ?? sachant que je veux installer Parallels desktop pour utiliser xp pour quelques programmes de DAO ...*
* au niveau du disque dur, je compte rester sur 500Go, surtout que les DD ont flambés suite au problemes en thailande ...


Merci !


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2012)

thomas_mons a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> je compte m'acheter un MBP 15" mais j'hésite sur la mémoire:
> 
> ...




Commande la config de base / la ram est trop cher chez Apple 

Crucial propose 8Go à 40 euros port compris .

T peux tres bien faire tourner ton mac tel quel les premières semaines, le temps de tout installer et paramétrer , et puis , tu commande ta ram .

Le site de crucial propose une applet java pour scanner ton mac et te proposer la ram qui va bien .

Pour le HD , dis toi que si tu as 500 Go sur l'ordi , il te faudra un équivalent pour la sauvegarde , ou 400 Go ( sachant qu'il ne faut jamais remplir son disque dur a fond )


----------



## thomas_mons (15 Janvier 2012)

en gros, un petit DD externe autoalimenté pour mettre mes films, musiques,... ?

ah wai, 100 de moins ... mais le soucis c'est que je ne suis pas très très bricoleur d''ordi :/


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2012)

Tu n'auras aucun souci pour monter les 8 Go


----------



## thomas_mons (15 Janvier 2012)

ok mais ca m'inquiete quand meme de rjouter 4Go moi-meme ... enfin on verra, je vais prendre que l'ecran Haute résolution 

Mais 4 Go c'est suffisant pour de la DAO 2D, et parfois 3D ??? on sait jamais que ce serait inutile ??

et pour des films en Full HD, Qualité blu ray, ... tout sera bien lu ?? sans lag ?
Un bon lecteur, meme payant a conseiller ?


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2012)

thomas_mons a dit:


> ok mais ca m'inquiete quand meme de rjouter 4Go moi-meme ... enfin on verra, je vais prendre que l'ecran Haute résolution
> 
> Mais 4 Go c'est suffisant pour de la DAO 2D, et parfois 3D ??? on sait jamais que ce serait inutile ??
> 
> ...




Rajouter la ram sois même est un jeux d'enfant , si tu sais visser et dévisser , ben c'est bon ,
de nombreuses photos sont dispo sur le net , et Apple stipule que le changement de disque dur et de ram ne fais pas sauter la garantie .

Ton ordinateur tournera tres bien avec 4go , ne tinquiète pas , mais sur certains logiciels , tu sera plus à l'aise avec 8 , Apple ne vendrait pas des ordis qui rament au moment de l'achat ... c'est étudié tu sais ..

Avec un 15 en config de base et 4go comme je l'ai déjà dis , je connais des graphistes qui font des pubs télé ( photoshop smoke after effect etc ...) 

mais tu rajouteras ta ram dans les jours qui viennent 

Niveau films blue ray , je ne sais pas si les mac ont un lecteur blue ray , a verifier , j'en sais rien ...

Le meilleur lecteur a ce jour est VLC

Va sur Rhinomac.com tu trouveras un paquets d'infos si tu débutes ... ( surtout installer un logiciel , diff que sur PC )

Il te faudra quelques jours avant de te mettre a travailler avec ton mac, le temps de prendre tes repères , tout installer , prends ton temps ....


----------



## thomas_mons (15 Janvier 2012)

okk pas de soucis, les mac n'ont pas de blu ray mais des films en blu ray, sur une clé usb je veux dire ^^

on verra ce que ca donne, ca devrait bien me plaire


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2012)

thomas_mons a dit:


> okk pas de soucis, les mac n'ont pas de blu ray mais des films en blu ray, sur une clé usb je veux dire ^^
> 
> on verra ce que ca donne, ca devrait bien me plaire




Tu m'étonnes que ça devrait te plaire  un 15" c'est un peu la BMW des ordis  

tu l'achetes ou ? evite les fnac , ils ont des garantis bizarres , je te conseille l'apple store en ligne ou un apple center . Passe par Apple direct quoi ...



Changement de ram sur MBP

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xd3ivx_changer-la-ram-d-un-macbook-pro-cor_tech#rel-page-1


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux l'acheter à la fnac, sans prendre de garantie, prendre l'apple care, le faire réparer dans un apple store, enfin bref je vois pas en quoi la fnac est à éviter.

Dommages pour la vidéo le plus "difficile" c'est de changer les deux barrettes effectivement pour une seule c'est simple comme bonjour. Mais sur le site d'apple il y a un tuto


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu peux l'acheter à la fnac, sans prendre de garantie, prendre l'apple care, le faire réparer dans un apple store, enfin bref je vois pas en quoi la fnac est à éviter.



+1

faut juste pas se faire embobiner par un vendeur qui va te faire miroiter que leur garantie est meilleur qu'un Apple care (ça m'est deja arrivé!)


----------



## Frenchpompom (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour a tous, 
Une petite question afin de me rassurer ou me conseiller si j'ai fais une bêtise 
Je viens de recevoir mon Macbook pro 15" avec cette configuration :



Processeur quadricur Intel Core i7 à 2,4 GHz
4 Go de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 333 MHz - 2 x 2 Go
Disque dur Serial ATA de 750 Go à 5 400 tr/min
Mon projet est de mettre 8go sur cette belle machine en je voudrais avoir votre retour sur celle ci :

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=FCCCB61BA5CA7304

Es ce plus judicieux de prendre du 2x4go ou une barrette de 8go ?

Afin de pas faire de double post j'aimerai également savoir si ce disque SSD est aussi une valeur sur ou peut etre que mon choix n'est pas du tout le bon : 

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=2014C715A5CA7304

En espérant que ma demande est assez précise 
Merci pour votre aide !!!!


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

c'est bon tu peux foncer

les 2 sont bons!


----------



## Frenchpompom (25 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> c'est bon tu peux foncer
> 
> les 2 sont bons!



Merci beaucoup pour ton retour rapide, je fonce


----------



## newton loves apple (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre à mes interrogations. 

Je souhaite donc redonner un coup de pep's à mon bon vieux MBP 2.26 GHZ Core 2 Duo (OS X 10.5.8)

Situation actuelle : 

2 Go (1+1) : DDR3 1067 Mhz, soit la config d'origine. 

Afin de savoir jusqu'où je peux théoriquement aller, j'ai suivi la procédure décrite ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1270#link4

Une fois rentré mon n° de série, je comprends que mon MBP est "mid 2009" or, sur la même page, il est écrit : 

*Memory specifications*

 These MacBook Pro models have these memory specifications:


*Number of memory slots* 2 *Base memory* 4 GB *Maximum memory* 8 GB *Memory card specifications* - Double Data Rate Small Outline Dual Inline Memory Module (DDR3) format
            - 30mm (1.18 inch)
            -          2 GB or 4 GB
            -          204-pin
            - PC3-8500 DDR3 1066 MHz type RAM
Ca me laisse un peu perplexe puisque "de base" je n'ai que 2 GB. En outre, ça change la donne niveau capacité maximale. 

*1ère question : 4 ou 8 GB de RAM maxi ? *

*Mon utilisation maintenant : *

- bureautique et web
- Photoshop/Illustrator
- et accessoirement, je bataille sur un jeu (Starcraft 2) pour lequel mon MBP a énormément de mal. (heureusement j'ai aussi une tour de gamer pour ça, mais ma moitié qui est aussi geekette sur les bords souhaite de temps en temps jouer avec moi)


Ce que j'attends de l'upgrade de RAM : d'abord un peu plus de "patate" quand j'ai X fenêtres ouvertes en même temps (ce qui arrive.... très souvent ) ; ensuite, si ca peut soulager la CG quand elle galère à faire tourner SCII c'est pas plus mal. 

*2ème question : est-ce qu'un upgrade de RAM influera sur les capacités du MBP à faire tourner ce jeu ? Si oui/si non est-ce utile/possible (cf question 1) de monter jusqu'à 8 ou 4 suffisent ? *

Enfin (ouf...), sur le modèle de RAM, j'envisageais  : 

Hypothèse 2+2 GB : 
Mémoire NUIMPACT 2 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 Mac Intel et PC - garantie à vie - Nuimpact 

Hypothèse 4+4 GB : 
Mémoire 4 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 MacBook, iMac intel et PC - Macway             (79&#8364
ou
Mémoire NUIMPACT 4 Go Sodimm PC2-5300 667 MHz iMac /MacBook/MacBook Pro Intel - Nuimpact             (129 &#8364; ...)


Voila, j'ai fini mon pavé (j'aime bien être complet )

Merci aux courageux qui ont tout lu


----------



## Antonio75 (27 Janvier 2012)

Hello,
J'ai décidé d'upgrader mon macbook pro 13' 2010 en passant de 2x2 go à 2x4 go.
Mes deux barrettes actuelles tournent à 1067 Mhz.
A la lecture des 30 dernières pages de ce topic, je pensais pouvoir mettre de la ram à fréquence plus élevée. Or je constate que les barrettes cadencées à 1333 Mhz ne sont pas compatibles avec mon macbook pro.

Il s'agit de barrettes Corsair CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9|CL9.
Lorsque je mets ces 2 barrettes, le mac émet un bip toutes les 5 secondes au démarrage, et OS X ne se lance pas.
Si je mets seulement 1 barrette sur les 2 (en gardant celle de 2 go à 1067 Mhz), OS X boote normalement, et la barrette à 1333 se cale sur 1067 Mhz. Je bénéficie bien de 6 go.

Impossible donc d'avoir les 8 go attendus. Et comme j'ai découpé les boîtes, chez Grosboule on fait la sourde oreille pour un éventuel échange.

Je me demande donc pourquoi ces barrettes ne fonctionnent pas chez moi ? Est-ce lié au modèle de RAM ? Y a t-il eu des modifs sur la gestion du FSB depuis Lion ? Pb de firmware ?

En cherchant, il y aurait une soluce en bootant sous windows et en modifiant la fréquence via un soft dédié : http://www.softnology.biz/tips_macbookpro.html

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà tenté ce genre de manip' ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

LION est plus sensible à la DDR, il faut faire donc gaffe à la qualité des puces utilisées 
puis si lors d'une utilisation mixte la 1333 se synchronise sur la 1067 cela signifie que la 1333 n'est pas accepté et pis c'est tout


----------



## peti (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Il m'est arrivé la même chose qu'à Antonio75, essai d'upgrade MBP 13" 2010 avec 2x4Go 1333MHz, impossible de démarrer avec les deux barrettes, ça bloque.
Sauf que je n'ai pas fait attention en achetant, j'ai fait bêtement confiance à ce qui était marqué sur le site (à ce que j'ai cru avoir vu en fait?). Ce n'est qu'après avoir reçu les barrettes de rechange ce matin et expérimenté le même problème que j'ai fouillé un peu sur la toile pour découvrir plein de témoignages de cette incompatibilité. 
La prochaine fois je vérifierai ce genre de chose très basique avant d'acheter, je suis impardonnable!
Je vais tenter un échange, sinon j'imagine que ça pourrait intéresser quelqu'un.


----------



## jub (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour!


Ayant décidé d'updrader la mémoire de mon MBP13 (early'11) à 8GB je me rend sur le site de crucial pour acheter. Et là on me propose en 1er choix 2 barrettes de 8GB.
Je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de monter à 16 mais je me suis demandé si le mac pourrait les encaisser. Lors d'une ballade je me rend dans un apple store et je pose la question, on me répond que non. Stratégie marketing (non monsieur si ce n'est pas écrit sur le site apple c'est que ça ne marchera pas) pour me vendre du 2x4GB, ou réalité matérielle?

Je ne suis pas débitant dans le domaine mais je me pose bien la question de savoir si un mbp13' (2011) peut gérer 16GB? (non pas que je ne fais pas confiance à ce commercial, mais bon...)


----------



## Tox (10 Février 2012)

Selon Mactracker, c'est aussi 16 Go.

Et Crucial est une référence sûre


----------



## d.p-slim (11 Février 2012)

bonjour 

cela me parais beaucoup 16GB de ram


----------



## anneee (11 Février 2012)

d.p-slim a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> cela me parais beaucoup 16GB de ram



Oui, c'est beaucoup, et la plupart du temps inutile.

8go me parait une bonne quantité pour la majorité des utilisateurs.


----------



## jeserlecter (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour
Est il possible de mettre un barrette de 4 a la place de 2, et donc d'avoir 6 go par exemple (en gros 2+4 au lieu de 2+2 ou 4+4)
Merci


----------



## kaos (11 Février 2012)

Ben oui ...

certains puristes te diront que le "dual chanel" (deux barettes identiques) est préférable ... mais en fait c'est vraiment 
tiré par les cheveux .

Donc tu peux sans problèmes mélanger les valeurs des barrettes .
Il est par contre possible que chaque connecteur ait un ordre/adresse informatique , il serait alors ingénieux de mettre la plus grosse capacité sur le premier connecteur ( voir fiche technique ou le menu pomme "a propose de mon mac" ) car c'est cette barette qui sera utilisée en premier par l'OS


----------



## jeserlecter (12 Février 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, mais il est aussi vrai qu'a 40 les 2 rem de 4go, ce que je viens de voir, ça ne vaut pas le coup de se prendre la tete a faire du 2+4


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2012)

Ben c'est un peu vrai , maintenant , en as tu vraiment besoin ? car 6 Go de ram , c'est pas rien hein ? Méme sous Lion .... ça suffit pour une utilisation standard .

Il y a tjrs possibilité de revendre la ram / mais y'en à un paquet sur le marché de l'occasion puisque tout le monde à fait ça ...


----------



## Tox (12 Février 2012)

A mon avis, autant ne pas mixer des barrettes différentes. Vous relevez tous les deux que le coût de l'opération est moindre.

De plus,sur plusieurs modèles de MBP, le chip graphique ne dispose pas de mémoire dédiée et doit aller taper dans la mémoire principale. Autant profiter d'optimiser les accès mémoire, non ?


----------



## magicman (12 Février 2012)

bonjour,

je viens d'acheter deux barrettes de RAM Corsair (2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz) mais quand je les mets dans mon macbookPro (2010) ça bloque au chargement, le sablier sous la pomme reste figé...

J'ai tenté de mettre 1 Corsair et 1 d'orgine donc 1x4 + 1x2 et là ça marche !? j'ai 6GB reconnu.

J'ai lu dans les pages de ce post que certains macbookpro ne reconnaissaient pas 8Go de mémoire, mais je lis à côté encore que plein d'autres y arrivent !  Alors je suis un peu perdu !

Merci d'avance pour vos aides précieuses.


----------



## anneee (12 Février 2012)

magicman a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'acheter deux barrettes de RAM Corsair (2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz) mais quand je les mets dans mon macbookPro (2010) ça bloque au chargement, le sablier sous la pomme reste figé...
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être simplement une barrette défectueuse...


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2012)

ça peut dépendre de ton macbook pro non ? y'a plusieurs révisions / remonte deux trois pages en arrière , il me semble que tout à été détaillé il y a quelques jours .


----------



## magicman (13 Février 2012)

kaos a dit:


> ça peut dépendre de ton macbook pro non ? y'a plusieurs révisions / remonte deux trois pages en arrière , il me semble que tout à été détaillé il y a quelques jours .



Bonjour et merci pour ton retour. pour répondre à anneee, j'ai testé les deux barrettes indépendamment et elles fonctionnent bien apparemment.

Kaos, j'ai relu les dernières pages et je tombe sur ça comme tu l'avais montré 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1237?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
mais j'ai mes MAJ qui sont ok, je suis en macbookpro7.1 alors je bloque un peu et je ne comprends pas ce que je dois faire pour déverrouiller ces 8GB


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2012)

Les deux slots fonctionnent avec les barrettes Corsair ? Ou c'est uniquement le premier ou uniquement le deuxième qui acceptent les 4 Go ?


----------



## magicman (13 Février 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Les deux slots fonctionnent avec les barrettes Corsair ? Ou c'est uniquement le premier ou uniquement le deuxième qui acceptent les 4 Go ?



les deux, j'ai testé les barrettes corsair dans les deux slots. tout fonctionne sauf quand les deux 4GB sont ensemble.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Février 2012)

magicman a dit:


> les deux, j'ai testé les barrettes corsair dans les deux slots. tout fonctionne sauf quand les deux 4GB sont ensemble.



Problème avec les RAM (ou une des deux).


----------



## magicman (14 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Problème avec les RAM (ou une des deux).



étant donné que les ram fonctionnent très bien indépendamment, tu penses que c'est possible qu'il y aie un soucis uniquement quand elles sont ensemble ? 

j'ai cherché un peu sur le forum et sur le net, mais je ne trouve rien pour l'instant qui s'apparente à mon soucis :mouais:

Help  et merci


----------



## Bambouille (14 Février 2012)

C'est pas une histoire de fréquence ?
Ton Macbook pro a un bus mémoire de 1066Mhz. Tu viens d'acheter de la 1333Mhz.
J'dis ça, j'dis rien. Qui peut le plus peut le moins. mais bon.....


----------



## Tox (14 Février 2012)

Très juste


----------



## magicman (16 Février 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> C'est pas une histoire de fréquence ?
> Ton Macbook pro a un bus mémoire de 1066Mhz. Tu viens d'acheter de la 1333Mhz.
> J'dis ça, j'dis rien. Qui peut le plus peut le moins. mais bon.....



oui tu as raison, je vais tenter de voir avec mon fournisseur si je peux avoir un série en 1066Mhz question d'avoir enfin mes 8GB ! j'vous tiens au courant


----------



## gigab (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un MBP 2010 i5 4go 2,4ghz, et je voudrais le grimper à 8go car j'ai un programme de musique qui nécessite une grosse capacité en ram..

Sur MacWay il y a 2x4go pour 60 euros environ, mais autant ils disent que ça va avec les MBP 2010 DDR3 1066Mhz, autant ils mettent que la machine doit être macbookpro5,2.

Or mon MBP est 6,2... ça change quelque chose ?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.
Bonne journée


----------



## Tox (18 Février 2012)

Sur 6.2, c'est aussi de la "204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM" (source Mactracker).

Un conseil : Crucial !

Prix et garantie sont très concurrentiels.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

Voilà, je songe faire une upgrade de mémoire vive de mon futur macbook pro 17 que je vais acheter cette semaine, et je suis un peu perdue niveau marques...
Je vais installer le data doubler OWC, et tant qu'à faire prendre aussi le SSD OWC. Je tendais plus vers le Crucial M4, mais apparemment, question douane, etc., je m'en sors mieux avec le OWC et il me semble qu'il a des performances un petit peu meilleures (je me trompe peut-être ?).
Donc, mémoire vive, j'ai 4 marques qui se battent en duel (façon de parler) : Crucial, Corsair, Kingston et OWC.
Immédiatement, je pense Crucial, mais j'ai des Kingston dans mon PC, et j'en suis très contente. Corsair a l'air moins cher, et OWC, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.
Pour info, je veux passer à 2x8Gb, donc 16Gb. Donc de la DDR3 PC3-10600 en 204 pins.
Elles se valent toutes ou il y a une marque vraiment meilleure que les trois autres ? (dans le sens mieux supportée)


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Février 2012)

pour info tu peux acheter du OWC sur le site macupgrade.eu 
comme c'est en europe (belgique) tu n'as pas de frais de douane


----------



## kaos (19 Février 2012)

y'a pas de marque mieux supportée qu'une autre .

Crucial est une valeur sure , pas cher , garantie a vie, achat en ligne tres simple ... tout le monde semble content

Jute une question , que fais tu avec ton ordi ? parceque 16 Go de ram, c'est juste énorme , presque inutile / mes potes qui bossent dans la pub télé sont à 4 voir 8Go avec Lion .

16 c'est vraiment, euh , beaucoup , mais dans quelques mois se sera la norme remarque ...


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Février 2012)

c'est à celui qui aura la plus GROSSE ..... quantité de mémoire


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2012)

Si tu es sur Suisse, je privilégierais d'abord les sites suisses. Leurs prix sont assez bas, la livraison très rapide, gratuite et pas de souci avec la douane.

Un exemple : Digitec 

Avec une barrette Corsair 8 Go à 89.- francs suisses ou un M4 256 GB à 379.- francs suisses.

Ils livrent dans toute la Suisse le lendemain de la commande.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

En fait, je bosse sur des fichiers photoshop de 15 000 x 5 000 px, qui font souvent près d'un giga. Et j'ai aussi une Cintiq, donc avec tout ça il y a également la gestion de l'écran externe. 8Gb seraient suffisants, mais comme l'upgrade sur le site d'apple coûte presque le prix des 16gb, je me dis, autant anticiper, surtout que je suis du genre à garder mes ordis à peu près 5 ans.
Pis bon, je suis habituée sur le PC (oui, j'ai aussi un PC ^^ Mais un desktop. Et je prévois de le "remplacer" plus ou moins par le macbook pro. Mais lui, par contre, photoshop ne le dérange pas et je peux faire mille trucs en même temps. Je n'ai pas testé avec la Cintiq, car je l'ai achetée exprès pour le macbook (et elle rame à mort dessus. Et je ne parle même pas du mac qui n'a plus assez de mémoire vive dispo pour le alt + tab et passer de photoshop... au finder, par exemple. Avec rien d'autre que Photoshop qui tourne, il me met 5 minutes à ouvrir mes fichiers, puis en tout cas 5 minutes à les enregistrer...
Ce qui a signé l'arrêt de mort du macbook, c'est quand j'ai voulu ouvrir un document word de 3Mo (texte seulement, pas d'images ou de polices bizarres) et qu'il a crashé. Et il me crash sans arrêt inDesign, ce qui est trop trop bien quand on a un truc urgent à rendre.

Et je suis en Suisse, macupgrade ne livre pas en Suisse. Je pourrais le faire livrer en France, mais avec la TVA, les frais de port et la douane, ça me revient moins cher de tout faire venir des états unis en Suisse. Bon, ça se joue à 20 ou 30&#8364; près, mais c'est toujours ça de gagné.

Quant à Digitec, ils n'ont pas ce que je veux et leurs prix reviennent plus cher qu'en faisant tout venir des US. Et j'ai vraiment, vraiment l'habitude de traiter avec l'étranger pour tout ce qui est achats internet, j'ai d'ailleurs actuellement une offre pour le macbook pro 17" au Canada qui peut être très intéressante. Sinon, je me rabattrai sur mon offre à 20% de réduction ^^ (vive le copain qui travaille pour l'université et le programme Neptun ^^).

Par contre, pour la ram, j'ai vu qu'il fallait du 10600. A part Crucial ou OWC, je n'ai pas vu de 10600, par contre j'ai vu du 10666 (Kingston, par exemple), mais comme je ne capte pas trop à quoi ça correspond, je ne veux pas faire de bourde en achetant...
Sur Digitec, tout ce qu'ils ont en 2x8Gb, c'est du 240 pin.
Et pour le SSD, j'étais vraiment partie sur Crucial M4 en 128Go (pas besoin de plus ^^ c'est vraiment pour le système et mes quelques programmes. Je vais avoir un dur de 750go en plus dans le caddy), mais si je prends le OWC, je peux l'avoir direct avec le caddy et ça revient un peu moins cher que d'acheter le caddy là-bas, puis le Crucial ailleurs. Faire venir des US, c'est intéressant en dessous d'un certain prix (exempt de taxe douanière) et en dessus d'un certain prix (ils facturent à peu près 16&#8364; de "frais de dossier" pour qu'on ait le plaisir de payer la TVA. Et moi, payer 16&#8364; de frais de dossier et 5&#8364; de TVA, c'est le truc qui me reste en travers de la gorge).

Donc plutôt Crucial ou Corsair, pour la ram ?


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2012)

Ouf !

Fais comme tu le sens pour tes transactions internet.

En ce qui concerne la ram, je dirais Crucial si tu prends aux Etats-Unis et Corsair si tu prends chez Digitec.
Avec Crucial, tu peux prendre la ram et le SSD en même temps, gain de temps avec la douane...

La Corsair 8 Go est dispo chez Digitec à 89.- FS. Utilise le moteur de recherche avec :
*Corsair ValueSelect 8GB SO-DIMM, DDR3-1333, CL9*


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

En fait, ce qui m'embête, c'est l'histoire du data doubler. En prenant juste le data doubler, je dépasse de 3 la franchise autorisée sans facturation de la TVA, et je vais devoir payer les 16 de frais de dossier et 5 de TVA. C'est juste dans la fourchette pas intéressante pour l'achat à l'étranger. C'est pour ça que je voulais prendre le SSD OWC, qui revenait au final un peu moins cher que celui de Crucial.
Mais pour la ram, je vais voir. Corsair, en effet, si je peux avoir deux fois 8gb pour 89x2 (flemme de calculer), ça vaut carrément la peine. Mais si tu me dis que je peux mettre de la 10666, faut que je regarde sur ebay, car c'est possible que je puisse avoir la même chose moins cher...
Le data doubler, l'acheter sur macupgrade, c'est pas possible, ils ne livrent pas en Suisse, et j'ai essayé de le trouver d'occase, pas de chance


----------



## magicman (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens enfin d'avoir le fin mot de l'histoire. Bambouille avait raison, c'était juste un soucis de fréquence. Mes nouvelles barrettes Corsair (2x4GB 1066Mhz) fonctionnent à merveille !!! et viva 8GB sur mon petit 13" !

Merci encore pour vos conseils


----------



## castelcerf (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, est ce que quelqun pourrait me donner quelques précision sur la mémoire ?
Car j'hésite à booster mon mac à 8GB

J'ai installé Xscan
et celui me dis me dis que ma mémoire est trop utilisé lorsque je lance plusieurs app.
j'ai un macbookrpo sous snow leopard avec 4GB de memoire DDR3 - 1333 MHz

Pourtant quand je vais analyser plus loin je n'ai pas l'impression d'utilisé tant de mémoire que cela.

Une autre fenetre permet de voir concrètement la mémoire utilisé par les applications.
Et là il y a 2 type de mémoire avec à chaque fois un pourcentage.

la mémoire utilisé et la mémoire virtuelle.
j'aimerai savoir par rapport à mes 4GB ce que je dois regarder c'est  bien la mémoire utilisé ? La mémoire virtuelle il utilise le disque dur  c'est bien cela ?

Et autre question je m'apperçoit aussi par rapport à cette histoire de  mémoire que certain processus prenne énorment de memoire et je ne sais  même pas ce que c'est, comme "mds" et "windowserver"
estce normal ?

Cordialement, et merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissement.


----------



## Rafaï (3 Mars 2012)

j'ai un MBP 13 avec Processeur 2,3Ghz, Intel i5,mémoire   4Go(2*2) 1333Mhz DDR3, j'aimerai changer mes mémoires chez Mac WAy qui moins que apple store, avec ( 2*4)= 8Go, alors lesquels qui me convient chez mac way ou ailleurs, rassurez moi avant de faire l'achat


----------



## cham (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai lu plusieurs pages du sujet, mais j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu... Auriez-vous qq réponses à mes questions svp ? 

Il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro 15" Core i5 2.4 GHz mi 2010 avec 4 Go de RAM. Mon utilisation : Safari (nombreux onglets), Mail, iTunes, iPhoto, Videos + bientôt Parallels voire quelques jeux 3D. 

- Apple indique 8 Go maxi, c'est vrai ou on peut dépasser ? 
- Si une config 16 Go est possible, est-ce que ça a un intérêt pour mon utilisation ? 
- Est-ce que je peux gagner quelque chose en créant un RAM disk ?, cf news récente de MacG que je ne retrouve plus  

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Mars 2012)

cham a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai lu plusieurs pages du sujet, mais j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu... Auriez-vous qq réponses à mes questions svp ?
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dépasser, mais de toute manière 16 GO c'est totalement inutile, de plus augmenter la RAM n'améliore pas ou très peu les performances, par contre on peut faire plus de chose en même temps avec 8 GO que avec 4 GO. 

Si tu veux un gain direct de performance, mieux vos un SSD.


----------



## _Luis_ (14 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous ! 
J'ai un macbook pro 15" i7 Quadcore à 2,2ghz, Intel HD Graphics 3000, et 4Go de ram DDR3 1333Mhz.

J'aimerai changer la ram, est ce que cela conviendrait pour mettre 8Go ? (il me semble que c'est le max)

http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...1333c9-so-dimm-ddr3-2x4-go-pc10600-70625.html


Merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------

il y a aussi celle ci : http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...gbsq-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-4-go-pc10600-69624.html

y-a-til une différence de qualité entre ces 2 marques ? (Gskill et Corsair)


----------



## _Luis_ (15 Mars 2012)

personne ?


----------



## filmsdeviants (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17 pouces i7 à 2,3 Ghz (MacbookPro 8,3 je crois)

Je viens d'acheter 16 Go de ram de marque Corsair chez LDLC : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00124111.html
La réduction de 10% m'a bien motivé.

Mais j'ai un petit doute. Cette ram n'est pas estampillé "compatible Mac". Pourtant, je vois pas de différences avec le modèle compatible Mac à part le prix qui est supérieur...

Y a t'il un risque d'incompatibilité ? Ma machine va t-elle prendre feux ????


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Mars 2012)

Je vous invite à regarder ici : http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/specs/ 

Pour avoir des infos sur la capacité max de RAM de votre ordinateur.

filmsdeviants : non au pire des KP si c'est pas compatible.

Il y a une fonction recherche ou vous pouvez aller quelques pages avant, vous trouverez votre bonheur Luis.


----------



## filmsdeviants (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Concernant la ram sur LDLC, pas de souci elle fonctionne !!!

Par contre, je ne vois que 8 go de ram. 
J'ai testé les barrettes, changer d'emplacement, mais le mac ne vois qu'une barette...
J'ai remis les barrettes d'origine (2 x 2go), et là aussi il ne voit que 2 gigas...

Bref je comprend pas !!! J'ai déjà bidouiller des macs, ça me semblerait gros que j'ai cassé quelque chose, des idées ?


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2012)

filmsdeviants a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Concernant la ram sur LDLC, pas de souci elle fonctionne !!!
> 
> ...




si c'est le meme modéle que ton mac accepte peut importe ou tu l'achetes et ou la marque , il n'y aura pas de soucis .


Maintenant , pour ton histoire c'est bizarre , fais un reset SMC au cas ou 


En fait an remettant les deux barettes d'origine tu ne voix qu'un port qui est utilisé ???
Regarde dans a propos de ce mac et vérifie quel est l'emplacement qui ne reconnait pas la ram . j'espere que ce n'est pas un connecteur qui est foireux.


----------



## filmsdeviants (20 Mars 2012)

Merci Kaos !!! T'avais raison !!!! 

J'ai fait un reset SMC, et ça y est j'ai mes 16 go de ram !!!
Et çççaaaaaa pppuuuuuuulllllsssssssseeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaos (20 Mars 2012)

filmsdeviants a dit:


> Merci Kaos !!! T'avais raison !!!!
> 
> J'ai fait un reset SMC, et ça y est j'ai mes 16 go de ram !!!
> Et çççaaaaaa pppuuuuuuulllllsssssssseeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





c'est qui le boss hein ?  

bon , c'est cool , je suis content , je préfère ça à un connecteur HS / parce que là , ça aurait été changement de carte mère


----------



## filmsdeviants (21 Mars 2012)

Le problème de ram est revenu. C'est super bizarroïde !!!
En gros dès que je teste la ram pour voir s'il n'y a pas de souci, je me retrouve avec 8 go de ram, donc une seule barrette...
Pas contre, Memtest ne rencontre aucune erreur !

Pour récupérer mes deux barrettes, je débranche tout, un reset SMC, et le problème est résolu !
Ca m'est arrivé quand même deux fois.

Bref, cette fois ci, je vais me contenter de profiter de mes 16 go de ram sans faire aucun test pour voir comment ça évolue !!!


----------



## Yanistar (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau, j'ai cherché un peu si la question avait deja été posé, mais je n'ai pas trouvé (ou alors j'ai mal cherché). Et de plus, j'espère poser ma question au bon endroit !

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Apple Macbook Pro. C'est le modèle 13'', fin 2011, Processeur Intel Core  i7 bicur à 2,8 GHz et ayant comme mémoire deux modules SO-DIMM  de 2Go de SDRAM DDR3 à 1333 MHz (soit 4Go de mémoire au total). J'ai acheté sur Materiel.net un kit G.Skill FA-10666CL9D-8GBSQ - SO-DIMM DDR3 2 x 4 Go PC10600 afin de faire passer la machine à 8Go de mémoire au total.

Cependant, j'ai entendu (et lu) sur différents sites que les derniers Macbook (ceux de début 2011 et ceux de fin 2011) acceptaient jusqu'à 16 Go de Mémoire !

Donc j'aimerai savoir, si j'achète 2 barrettes mémoire de 8Go, peu importe la marque, qui conviennent à ma machine (c'est à dire SO-DIMM DDR3 à 1333 MHz), est-ce que c'est garanti que la machine reconnaisse les 16Go de RAM ?

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience, et merci d'avance.
Bon dimanche à tous,


----------



## kaos (1 Avril 2012)

Oui , si tu prend le modele qui correspond peut importe la marque , mais 16 gO ne te serviront a rien actuellement ( tres rares cas ) et c'est cher .

Sur le site de crucial 8Go de ram DDr3 coutent 41 euros port compris garantie a vie

Tres peu de logiciels ont besoin d'autant de rame et même en video , c'est rare d'utiliser autant .
Vaut mieux mettre tes sous dans un SSD, là tu verras la diff car la ram ne changera pas grand chose.


----------



## crystal sumeragi (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour !

Je ne sais pas très bien si je poste au bon endroit ni si la question a déjà été posée (j'ai souvent l'impression de lire du chinois ici xD)
Lorsque je démarre mon MBP, j'ai 2,3Go d'espace libre sur mon disque dur mais au fur et à mesure des heures qui passent, je descends jusqu'à ne plus avoir du tout d'espace libre (alors que j'ai peut-être téléchargé 100Mo en tout et pour tout). Et si j'éteins mon ordi pour le réallumer, j'ai de nouveau de la mémoire. Je sais que ce topic est lié à la mémoire vive mais vu le problème je me demandais si ça pouvait être lié à la mémoire vive.


----------



## jvdoubov (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous. Je suis un sacré nul en ordi... Mais au moins j'ai compris que le mien rame un max. Parfois la "petite roue colorée" tourne pendant 20 minutes sans que je puisse rien faire. J'attends pour l'éteindre, je donne un coup d'Onyx et ça repart, mais bon, il me semble qu'avec plus de mémoire vive, ça irait mieux...
Alors je regarde "à propos de ce mac", et là, impossible de voir la date de la bestiole. Voici les infos que je trouve : Modèle MacBookPro6,2 - processeur Intel Core i5, 2,4 GHz, 2 coeurs. Il y a aussi un numéro de série (système) et une UUID du matériel (?)
Sur le site "Crucial", leur "test" me dit que ma machine s'appelle "MC371LL/A" et leur site me propose : 
8GB Kit (4GBx2)                  DDR3 PC3-8500  CL=7  Unbuffered  NON-ECC  DDR3-1066  1.5V  512Meg x 64                    Part #: CT1226751 pour 40,65 
Est-ce que c'est vraiment le bon modèle ? Est-ce que le prix est correct ? 
Un grand merci pour votre aide.  

PS - ils me proposent aussi un disque SSD de 128 Go, mais 1° je ne sais même pas ce que c'est et 2° c'est 150 , trop cher pour moi maintenant...


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2012)

Tu peux tout savoir sur ta machine en tapant dans le menu pomme "a propos de ce mac" 
Aussi sur le forum , lorsque tu demande de l'aide , c'est plus simple de dire , j'ai tel mac acheté a tel moment avec tel OS 

Crucial est un excellent choix , il sont sérieux.

Les SSd sont des disques dur mais avec de la mémoire flash dedans .. direction wikipedia quand tu sais pas


----------



## jvdoubov (10 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Tu peux tout savoir sur ta machine en tapant dans le menu pomme "a propos de ce mac"
> Aussi sur le forum , lorsque tu demande de l'aide , c'est plus simple de dire , j'ai tel mac acheté a tel moment avec tel OS
> 
> Crucial est un excellent choix , il sont sérieux.
> ...


Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse... mais précisément, j'ai cherché dans "A propos de ce mac", et je n'y ai trouvé ni date, ni le numéro "MC371LL/A" attribué par Crucial. Et c'est exactement pour cela que j'ai demandé de l'aide. Ce numéro correspond à quoi ? Où chercher dans "à propos de ce mac" (j'ai essayé un peu partout sans succès) ou ailleurs ? 
Pour Crucial, pourquoi me proposent-ils un disque de 128 Go alors que mon disque de 320 Go est déjà presque plein ? c'est un disque que je pourrais monter "en plus" dans mon MacBookPro ?


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2012)

alors dans le menu "a propose de ce mac" tu peux faire en ba "en savoir plus" et là tu auras les détails de tout ton matos.

Le site de crucial propose une appli java qui scanne ton ordi pour te proposer la bonne ram .

Certains effectivement mettent deux disques durs dans leur ordis , mais 1/100 en ont vraiment besoin , c'est plus du tunning qu'autre chose .

Le disque SSD se met a la place du disque dur d'origine et l'ancien HD se met a la place du disque optique DVD dans un verceau Optibay .

Bref , beaucoup d'argent dépensé pour aller sur facebook et lancer itunes  

Donc , achete la ram qu'il te faut , tu dois etre sous Lion je suppose ? 10.7 ? il est conseillé d'avoir 8Go pour Lion .

La ram crucial est garantie a vie , imprime ta commande et garde la précieusement au cas ou , et tu verras , ton ordi va ronronner .


Quand aux disques SSD , oui c'est le top , mais comme toute technologie récente , c'est encore cher ,et la pluspart de ceux qui vont te conseiller d'en echeter n'en ont pas besoin .

Mes amis qui bossent pour les pubs télé , tournent avec des mac de bases et font de l'étalonnage et des effets video sans problème .

D'ici quelques mois les SSD seront à des prix abordables , tu verras ça en temps voulu .


----------



## jvdoubov (10 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> alors dans le menu "a propose de ce mac" tu peux faire en ba "en savoir plus" et là tu auras les détails de tout ton matos.
> 
> Le site de crucial propose une appli java qui scanne ton ordi pour te proposer la bonne ram .
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2012)

ben de rien , mais attention , ne prends pas mes conseils comme une parole divine ! 

>Pas mal d'autres utilisateurs pourraient t'apporter des arguments contraires , fait preuve de bon sens et n'hésites pas à demander conseil comme tu l'as déjà fait !

bye bye ...


----------



## Tox (11 Avril 2012)

kaos est humble, mais kaos a raison  : 8 Go de mémoire permettent de voir venir sous Lion. Crucial est une excellente solution, surtout en France, pays qui profite d'un magasin en ligne et de frais postaux offerts.

Et pour le SSD, pas mieux. La démocratisation de ce périphérique est certainement pour cette année, sachant que les prix ont déjà diminué de moitié l'année dernière.​


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

je rajouterai que le SSD est bcp plus rapide qu'un HDD, c'est flagrant, tu devrais regarder des comparatifs sur youtube, tu verras c'est carrément bluffant...

pour ce qui est du propos de Kaos (slt kaos) 
je trouve qu'il y va fort du slip: je pense que plus de 1% des personnes ont besoin d'espace, donc 2 durs sur un MBP c'est pas si con que ça enfin là où je le rejoins c'est qui'l faut voir l'utilité...

Pour ma part j'ai en tout plus de 1To dont plus de 200 Go en SSD sur mon MBP et il roxxx du ponay


----------



## pitou_92 (17 Avril 2012)

je viens d'acheter un MBP 15", et je pense mettre dessus deux barettes de 4GO comme en ce moment sa coute pas cher. vous savez si on peut mettre deux barettes de 8 GO?


----------



## kaos (17 Avril 2012)

ben oui , dans ton mac ... ;D direction le site de crucial 43 euros port compris garantie a vie ...


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Avril 2012)

2 barettes de 8Go à 43 roros tu es sûr de toi?


----------



## hoopsy (17 Avril 2012)

_bonjour à tous_,
ma question est identique aux centaines d'autres posées ici, mais malgré le tas de pages que je viens de feuilleter, je n'ai rien vu de correspondant à mon modèle.

voici donc:
je possède un MacBookPro4,1 de février 2008,
2.6 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo,
4 Go DDR2 SDRAM 667 Mhz.

Je tourne sous Leopard V10.5.8
J'ai bien lu que 4 Go est le maximum autorisé par Apple MAIS
serait-il possible que l'on puisse booster un peu plus la bête pour passer
à 6 voir 8 Go malgré tout?

je rêve peut-être mais ça vaut le coup de demander...

Ceci surtout parce que je compte installer Lion sur un disque dur tout neuf qui va remplacer le malheureux 200Gb actuel.
D'ailleurs, je lis qu'on conseille 8 Go de mémoire pour faire tourner Lion, ce qui m'étonne plutôt assez fortement vu que sur le site Apple, la configuration générale requise est d'à peine 2 Go. La marge me parait énorme... !!!!
Mais pour ça, je m'en remets à vos expériences d'experts !!! 

Et enfin, une petite parenthèse dans le sujet: puis-je installer Lion sur le nouveau DD directement en UNE opération?
je m'explique: je compte graver le fichier d'installation sur une clé USB, installer le nouveau DD, et ensuite lancer l'installation de Lion sur le DD via la clé USB.
Ça peut paraître bête mais j'ai beau lire des tas de posts sur le sujet, je ne suis toujours pas plus sûre que ça que je puisse agir de la sorte.

D'avance merci pour vos réponses et milles excuses pour la petite déviation de fin de post mais comme ça forme un tout, j'me dis qu'il vaut mieux expliquer l'ensemble sur un même sujet... :rose:

_*Merci à tous !!!!!*_


----------



## pitou_92 (18 Avril 2012)

c'est juste que je voudrai pas acheté deux barettes de ram à 300 euros pour me rendre compte qu'elle ne marchent pas!


----------



## kaos (18 Avril 2012)

ah oui / erreur , j'avais compris 8Go en tout (2X4)


----------



## pitou_92 (18 Avril 2012)

finalement, je pense m'acheté une barrette de 8GO comme ça, sa me fera 10GO de ram, je pense que c'est suffisant


----------



## sat39 (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai un Macbook pro de début 2011 2.2Ghz i7. Pour l'instant j'ai 4Go de RAM et je suis assez souvent à fond ...

J'ai donc regardé un peu ce qui se faisait, notamment grâce à des liens postés ici ! 

Chez Crucial, cela a l'air bien interessant  !

Le soucis c'est que le site me suggère 2 modèles différents :

Numéro de référence : *CT1895141*
Capacité du module : 8GB Kit (4GBx2)
Type de module : 204-pin SODIMM
Modèle : DDR3 PC3-10600
Caractéristiques : DDR3 PC3-10600  CL=9  Unbuffered  NON-ECC  DDR3-1333  *1.5V*  512Meg x 64  

Et 

Numéro de référence : *CT2336210*
Capacité du module : 8GB Kit (4GBx2)
Type de module : 204-pin SODIMM
Modèle : DDR3 PC3-10600
Caractéristiques : DDR3 PC3-10600  CL=9  Unbuffered  NON-ECC  DDR3-1333  *1.35V*  512Meg x 64  

Ce qui change : la référence et le voltage ...

Qu'est ce qui est le plus interessant ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## EonJack (30 Avril 2012)

Coucou

Moi aussi j'hésite entre c'est deux modèle 

J'ai vu ce modèle:
http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...l-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-4-go-pc-8500-sq-69625.html

et je me demander quel était la différence entre une ram Crucial en 10600 et celui de G.Skill en 8500/8500 SQ ?

Merci.


----------



## sat39 (2 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Concernant les 2 barrettes de RAM, j'ai posé la question sur le forum Crucial et visiblement, pas de différence à noter selon qu'elle fasse 1,35 ou 1,5V  !


----------



## EonJack (2 Mai 2012)

sat39 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Concernant les 2 barrettes de RAM, j'ai posé la question sur le forum Crucial et visiblement, pas de différence à noter selon qu'elle fasse 1,35 ou 1,5V  !



Merci pour t'as réponse du coup j'ai commander 8Gb(2x4) chez Crucial en 1,5.

Au cas ou d'autres personnes comme moi commanderai chez eux voici un code promo MDW05 qui permet de bénéficier de -5% sur la commande


----------



## Nagno (4 Mai 2012)

Pour la RAM justement, vaut mieux prendre en latence du 9-9-9-24 ou du 7-7-7-20?

Plus le chiffre est petit mieux c'est non?


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Mai 2012)

sur nos plateformes ce n'est plus d'actualité, ou plutot c'est plus flagrant comme avant, tu ne gagnera que quelques % 

c'est pas super super


----------



## Nagno (4 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> sur nos plateformes ce n'est plus d'actualité, ou plutot c'est plus flagrant comme avant, tu ne gagnera que quelques %
> 
> c'est pas super super



Mais si les 2 sont au même prix, autant prendre le 7-7-7-20 non?


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Mai 2012)

oui oui 

mais j'ai peur de la compatibilité car plus les timings sont serrés plus les barettes sont sensibles aux erreurs! 

attention donc!


----------



## DerWaschbar (9 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous,

J'envisage de faire une extension de mémoire sur mon MBP i7 2,2ghz, pour l'instant j'ai les 4Go de base et ça me suffit à peu près pour l'usage que j'en fais au quotidien.

Cependant il me serait bien utile de pouvoir faire tourner de temps en temps du soft de CAO et que les quelques jeux que j'utilise soient plus fluides (typiquement GTAVC a déjà du mal à tourner).

Enfin bref, du coup j'hésite entre du classique 8Go (environ 40) et investir dans les nouvelles 16Go qui commencent à apparaître, et qui semblent être compatibles (mais on tape direct dans le 180...). Après tout je me dis que ça reste un investissement, étant donné que je compte pouvoir garder l'ordi pendant au moins 4-5 ans...

Du coup, y aurait-il des retours sur les différences de performance entre 4>8Go et 4>16Go ? Se sent-on encore limité avec 8go, sachant que ce MBP n'a pas de véritable carte graphique ? Pour utiliser GTA4 "bien", 8go suffiraient ?

Merci si d'avoir pris le temps de lire


----------



## Swyz (9 Mai 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai lu le Macbook Pro supporte 16Go de RAM , donc ça devrait le faire.
(je ne suis pas spécialiste des mémoires)

Sinon je suis dans le même cas que toi et je pense mettre 8Go de RAM, et de remplacer le SuperDrive par un SSD de 120Go, qui contiendra l'OS et certaines applications (un jeu par exemple)


----------



## Jovis (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour
En grande confiance sur cet article de macgeneration, j'ai immédiatement suivi les liens pour acheter une barrette de mémoire 4 Giga pour venir compléter celle de 2 Giga et passer ainsi à 6.
Problème : le mac ne démarre plus et le voyant clignote. J'ai donc du retirer la nouvelle barrette et revenir à ma configuration de départ à 2,5 G (une de 2G et une de 512 Mo).

Pourquoi cette barrette de 4G achetée sur macway en suivant les liens de l'article ne fonctionne pas ? Incompatibilité ou défaut de la barrette ?
Aurais-je mal compris le contenu de l'article ?

Si vous pouvez me donner une aide et vos avis/conseils ce serait bienvenu. Merci ;-)


----------



## Jovis (12 Mai 2012)

En fait je me demande finalement si mon macbook pro correspond aux modèles de l'article. 
Il a été acheté en 2006 (et non 2007-2008 comme le dit l'article) et en retrouvant la boite j'ai pu constater que c'est un modèle A1211 et non A1226 et A1260 comme cité dans l'article.

Tellement persuadé que c'était le même, je n'ai pas pensé à vérifier précisément tout ça.
Serait-ce donc la raison et dans ce cas cela veut-il dire que mon macbook pro ne peut pas être doté de 6 Gigas ?


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Mai 2012)

Jovis a dit:


> En fait je me demande finalement si mon macbook pro correspond aux modèles de l'article.
> Il a été acheté en 2006 (et non 2007-2008 comme le dit l'article) et en retrouvant la boite j'ai pu constater que c'est un modèle A1211 et non A1226 et A1260 comme cité dans l'article.
> 
> Tellement persuadé que c'était le même, je n'ai pas pensé à vérifier précisément tout ça.
> Serait-ce donc la raison et dans ce cas cela veut-il dire que mon macbook pro ne peut pas être doté de 6 Gigas ?



Bah oui, en plus 4GO possible, 3GO reconnu donc utilisable. 

Essaye de changer en 2x2GO.

Tu auras 1 GO dans le vent mais c'est mieux que 1 + 2GO. (pas beaucoup mais bon).


----------



## castorameur (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MBP 5.5 (core duo @2,26) depuis mi 2010 avec 2 Go de RAM en 2 barrettes de 1 Go DDR3 à 1,067 Mgz

Je souhaite acheter un kit 2 x 4 Go pour le passer à 8 GO car je manipule des gros fichiers images.

Le configurateur voudrais que je prenne le Kit en 1,067 Ghz (CL7) ce qui est normal.
Mais je me demandais si je pouvais acheter le kit en 1,333 (CL 9) que je pourrai éventuellement mettre dans un MBP plus récent si je change dans peu de temps.

Je me dis que techniquement cela ne pose pas de problème les 1,333 seront vu comme des 1,067.
Mais certains l'ont ils déjà fait avec succès

merci à toutes et tous


----------



## j3rhum (13 Mai 2012)

bonsoir , j'ai un mbp 13 octobre 2011 i7, je penses prendre cela lien

Elles ont les même caractéristique que peut vendre macway à beaucoup plus chère ^^

avez vous eu des retours éventuels ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## DerWaschbar (21 Mai 2012)

DerWaschbar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'envisage de faire une extension de mémoire sur mon MBP i7 2,2ghz, pour l'instant j'ai les 4Go de base et ça me suffit à peu près pour l'usage que j'en fais au quotidien.
> 
> ...



Finalement je me suis décidé à prendre 8Go, je pense que ça suffira largement pour ce que j'en ferai et ça m'évite surtout de payer plus de 100&#8364; de surplus.
Accessoirement si j'ai envie de passer à 16 et que les prix baissent, je pourrais toujours refourguer les 8go sur un pc à la maison.


----------



## Mackraft (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Avant de commencer, je suis sur: 

Macbook Pro 15-inch, 2.53Ghz, Mid 2009
Mac osX Lion 10.7.4
Processeur 2,53Ghz intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 4 Go 1067 Mhz DDR3
N°: W8930GAH7XJ

Ma question est simple ( normalement ).
J'aimerai passer en 2 x 4Go. Cependant, je ne suis pas sur de prendre le bon "Kit".
pour le moment je pense à celui-ci: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html

Est-ce que je suis dans le bon niveau compatibilité ?
Je vous remercie de votre aide, une bonne soirée / journée à tous !


----------



## Mackraft (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

voilà ma question est assez simple (normalement).

Je suis sur

MacBook Pro 15' 2.53Ghz intel core 2 DUO
4Go de ram 1067MHZ DDR3

Est-ce que ce "pack":
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html 
Est compatible ? 

Je ne m'y connais pas réellement en pièces donc j'attends votre aide pour ne pas avoir de bonnes surprises ! 
Je vous remercie, bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## ZooTv (26 Mai 2012)

Pour mon MBP 13'3 de fin 2011, j'ai acheté sur amazon 2 barettes de ram Kingston Réf KVR1333D3S9/4G 4GB 2Rx8 512M x 64-Bit PC3-10600 CL9 204-Pin SODIMM suite à la lecture d'un tuto......

Mais un doute s'installe en moi car lorsque que je vais sur le site kingston avec la fonction recherche on m'indique KTA-MB1333/4G 4 Go DDR3-1333 PC3-10600 204 pins SODIMM :mouais:

Elles ont l'air strictement identique, donc ai-je fais une erreur, ou c'est juste une partie de la référence qui change pour marqué le fait qu'elles soient certifié MAC ?????


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Mai 2012)

les as tu essayé?


----------



## ZooTv (26 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> les as tu essayé?



Non pas encore reçu, je demande ça justement avant de les installer, sinon je les renvoi.......


Parce que si le mac les reconnais c'est qu'elles sont bonnes ?


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Mai 2012)

ça va être difficile de te repondre dans le sens que parfois les marques ont de nbreuses refs pour es barettes similaires!

Il te reste à les recevoir et essayer puis renvoyer si c'est pas ok

bonne chance!


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2012)

Pas mieux, sachant que Kingston propose des références spéciales Mac dont personne ne sait ce qu'elles apportent...


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Mai 2012)

tiens j'ai la flemme de faire une petite annonce, je post ici donc:

j'ai 2 kits CRUCIAL à vendre:

* 1 Kit de 16Go:  
Part Number: CT2KIT102464BF1339....
Description: 16GB kit (8GBx2), 
204-pin SODIMM  Upgrade for a Apple MacBook Pro (15-inch, Late 2011) System

&

* 1 Kit de 8Go en 1600 MHz pour du super high perf en Sandy bridge:
Numéro de référence : CT2KIT51264BC160B
Capacité du module : 8GB Kit (4GBx2)
Type de module : 204-pin SODIMM
Modèle : DDR3 PC3-12800


comme d'hab >>>> *MP *  :love::love::love:


----------



## Ckartman (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je me posais une question mais je n'ai pas réussi a trouvé une réponse concrète. Ma question, est "est ce que la mémoire vive Pc fonctionne sur Mac ?" 
En prenant exactement le même type de ram, même fréquence, format...
Car je souhaite changer la ram de Macbook Pro Early 2011 et j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...3-PC3-12800-8Go-1600-MHz-CAS-10-Vengeance.htm
Sachant que le 1600Mhz passe sur les Macbook pro 2011, est ce que cette barrette de ram passerai sur mon Macbook ? 
Et une dernière petite question, y'a t-il une grande différence entre une barrette en 1333Mhz et 1600Mhz ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse 
Cordialement
Ckartman


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Mai 2012)

en theorie cette mémoire devrait fonctionner, mais je ne sais pas vraiment car avec CORSAIR c'est la roulette russe, la seule chose possible c'est l'acheter et essayer 

d'ailleurs cela m'interesse de savoir si elle sera reconnue sur un MBP car avoir 16Go en 1600MHz cela me plairait bien! 

ce qui me deplait par contre c'est le cas de 10, ça c'est moyen!


----------



## Ckartman (28 Mai 2012)

Ca cahnge beaucoup entre 1333Mhz et 1600Mhz ? Et entre le CL9 et CL10 ?


----------



## Buyn (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt me procurer un MacBook Pro avec un HDD normal, et donc plus tard j'aimerais lui ajouter un disque SSD pour qu'il va plus vite, j'utiliserais le HDD pour stocker des informations, et le SSD pour booter et utiliser les logiciels dont j'ai besoin.

Donc voilà, la question est : Puis-je mettre un disque SSD en plus du HDD(sans toucher au HDD) et pouvoir utiliser les deux?

Une autre question qui me perturbe. J'ai vu dans certaines vidéos que les gens qui ajoutent un disque SSD enlèvent le lecteur CD...  


Cordialement, Buyn.


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Mai 2012)

je vois pas pquoi tu pose ta question dans le topic "mémoires des MBP"??? :mouais:

regarde sur le fofo, tes questions ont étés maintes fois posées!!!


----------



## ZooTv (31 Mai 2012)

ZooTv a dit:


> Pour mon MBP 13'3 de fin 2011, j'ai acheté sur amazon 2 barettes de ram Kingston Réf KVR1333D3S9/4G 4GB 2Rx8 512M x 64-Bit PC3-10600 CL9 204-Pin SODIMM suite à la lecture d'un tuto......
> 
> Mais un doute s'installe en moi car lorsque que je vais sur le site kingston avec la fonction recherche on m'indique KTA-MB1333/4G 4 Go DDR3-1333 PC3-10600 204 pins SODIMM :mouais:
> 
> Elles ont l'air strictement identique, donc ai-je fais une erreur, ou c'est juste une partie de la référence qui change pour marqué le fait qu'elles soient certifié MAC ?????



C'est bon c'est


----------



## geo_36 (13 Juin 2012)

bonjour 

est il possible de mettre dans un macbook pro i5 13 pouces fin 2011  16gb de ram 2X8 en 1600mhz 

si oui quelqu'un a t'il essayé 

merci


----------



## Ckartman (13 Juin 2012)

geo_36 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> est il possible de mettre dans un macbook pro i5 13 pouces fin 2011  16gb de ram 2X8 en 1600mhz
> 
> ...


Normalement oui, je dois recevoir des 16Go en 1600Mhz pour mon early 2011 demain donc si tu veux je te tiendrais au courant


----------



## geo_36 (13 Juin 2012)

J ai regarder sur le site  Intel que le i5 2,4 que ce limitais à 1066 1333  qu Apple dise que non je comprend.  Mais Intel...


----------



## Ckartman (13 Juin 2012)

geo_36 a dit:


> J ai regarder sur le site  Intel que le i5 2,4 que ce limitais à 1066 1333  qu Apple dise que non je comprend.  Mais Intel...



Alors pour de la ram corsair, il est marqué : "vous permet d'augmenter automatiquement les performances de votre BIOS  sans configuration. Design mince et attractif pour assurer la  compatibilité physique avec tous les 2ème génération Intel ® Core  i5  et i7 ordinateurs portables."
Lien : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...0-2-x-8-Go-16Go-1600-MHz-CAS-10-Vengeance.htm

Lis cette article : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page1


----------



## geo_36 (13 Juin 2012)

Pour le i7 oui 
Mais pour le i5 c est pas sur


----------



## Ckartman (13 Juin 2012)

geo_36 a dit:


> Pour le i7 oui
> Mais pour le i5 c est pas sur



C'est marqué : compatibilité physique avec tous les 2ème génération Intel ® Core  *i5* et i7


----------



## geo_36 (13 Juin 2012)

Qui croire alors le fabriquant de proco ou rue du commerce 


Tu me dira ce que ça donne


----------



## Ckartman (13 Juin 2012)

geo_36 a dit:


> Qui croire alors le fabriquant de proco ou rue du commerce
> 
> 
> Tu me dira ce que ça donne



Ouais sans soucis, j'espère recevoir ça demain


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

bon pour ma part je vais rester sur mon lately 2011 à 16Go de 1600MHz en cas 10

la diff cas 10 / cas 9 n'est pas justifié pour que je change encore 

oui ok à part que je suis un G33K 


mais bon prochaine etape pour moi: 1886MHz en cas 10 ou mieux cas 9


----------



## Ckartman (16 Juin 2012)

Je viens de recevoir ma ram, donc 16Go en 1600Mhz en Cas 9 de chez Komputerbay.
Tout d'abord la ram est dotée de dissipateur thermique noir (en alu et non des autocollants, et il y a de la pâte thermique entre les puces et dissipateur).
Mise en place : Très bien passé, j'ai juste eu un petit doute les dissipateurs sont un poils gros donc il faut forcer un tout petit peu pour mettre la ram du dessus.
Redémarrage et vérification : Le MBP a très bien redémarrer aucun plantage, aucun message d'erreur. J'ouvre "A propos de ce Mac" et là la joie : 16GO 1600Mhz 
Donc parfait, je vais faire le test avec "Memtest 86+" dans l'après midi ou soirée.
Pour le moment c'est parfait, je vais testé SDK pour voir si c'est mieux


----------



## geo_36 (18 Juin 2012)

bon c est cool alors  

ca a donné quoi les tests?


----------



## Ckartman (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai gagné environ 400 points sous geek bench, tu peux allez voir le sujet "gain entre 1600mhz et 1333mhz" dans la section MacBook pro, il y a mon bench et celui du fils de kalm en comparaison (MPB 13" i5 2.4Ghz)


----------



## geo_36 (18 Juin 2012)

tu a trouvé ta ram sur amazon


----------



## Ckartman (18 Juin 2012)

Non sur eBay, je l'ai acheter chez un pro qui était en Uk. Et je me suis fait livrer par Amazon France. Donc j'en déduit que j'ai commandé en Uk à 86 chez le revendeur amazon komputerbay (au lieu de 99, j'ai économiser la TVA) et comme cette achat à été fait dans l'espace Schengen je me suis fait livré par Amazon France. 
Je sais pas si j'ai été clair, et peut être que je me trompe mais c'est l'explication la plus rationnelle que j'ai trouvé..


----------



## geo_36 (18 Juin 2012)

Oui ça doit être ça car y a pas sur amazon .fr


----------



## Ckartman (18 Juin 2012)

Elles sont indisponibles pour le moment : http://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC...C0O4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1338833648&sr=8-2

Voilà chez qui j'ai acheté ma ram : http://cgi.ebay.fr/KOMPUTERBAY-16GB...-Portable-Memoire-/120909693410#ht_1292wt_687


----------



## geo_36 (18 Juin 2012)

Merci bien!

Ça y ai j ai passé commande.  Tu les a eu en combiens de temps ?


----------



## Ckartman (18 Juin 2012)

Je l'ai eu en 1 semaines, commandé le dimanche et reçu le samedi.


----------



## Vavache (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mackbook pro early 2011 2,2GHz Intel Core I7 4Go 1333MHz DDR3 et je souhaiterai le passer à 8Go.

Est-ce que ce modèle conviendrait? http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...3-PC3-12800-2-x-4-Go-8-Go-1600-mhz-cas-11.htm

Ou en auriez-vous un autre à me conseiller (de préférence dispo sur le même site, j'ai une commande en prévision)?


----------



## Ckartman (20 Juin 2012)

Vavache a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Mackbook pro early 2011 2,2GHz Intel Core I7 4Go 1333MHz DDR3 et je souhaiterai le passer à 8Go.
> 
> ...



C'est de la Sodimm qui faut.  tu peux prendre ça : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...800-2-x-4-Go-8Go-1600-MHz-CAS-9-Vengeance.htm 
Ou encore : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...4-Go-8Go-1333-MHz-CAS-9-CMSA8GX3M2A1333C9.htm


----------



## Vavache (20 Juin 2012)

Merci. Le second modèle est en 1333MHz, je pense plutôt prendre du 1600MHz.

Corsair n'est pas ce que j'ai lu de mieux pour les mac, ce sont des fausses idées?


----------



## Ckartman (20 Juin 2012)

Pour mac Crucial est conseillé, mais Corsair malgré quelque soucis au début est bien adapté au Mac, Kolargol31 utilise des Corsair en 1600Mhz sur MBP Late 2011 et si je ne me trompe il en est content.


----------



## Vavache (20 Juin 2012)

Ok je te remercie pour ces précisions. Il vaut peut-être mieux que je ne m'impose pas de commander sur ce site pour trouver un modèle crucial qui convienne.


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Juin 2012)

Ckartman a dit:


> Pour mac Crucial est conseillé, mais Corsair malgré quelque soucis au début est bien adapté au Mac, *Kolargol31 utilise des Corsair en 1600Mhz sur MBP Late 2011 et si je ne me trompe il en est content*.



les Corsair sont des bonnes DDR j'en ai sur mon mbp late 2011 sans soucis


----------



## David16 (21 Juin 2012)

Du genre celle-ci ?   http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...3-PC3-12800-8Go-1600-MHz-CAS-10-Vengeance.htm  Car je les ai mais , pas encore le MBP 2012 en livraison !   J'éspère qu'elles sont compatibles :-/


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Juin 2012)

oui elles le sont 

MAIS elles existent en pack 2x8Go


----------



## David16 (22 Juin 2012)

Merci ! En 2*8 j'ai pastrouvé


----------



## Tykko (23 Juin 2012)

Hello tous,

Je souhaite upgrader les mémoires de mon macbook pro 13" de septembre 2011 (PAS la mise a jour de oct/nov 2011, ceux d'avant). J'ai acheté à l'époque la configuration d'origine, donc avec 4go de mémoires.

En effet, à l'usage, je trouve de plus en plus fréquemment que mon ordi peine un peu, notamment lors de l'utilisation de imovie, aperture ou final cut pro que je suis amené à utiliser plus souvent.

Mais j'ai 2 hésitations concernant cet upgrade : 

 - la première : est ce que 8go (1 x 8 ou 2 x 4 ?!?) pourront me suffire ou bien il vaut mieux viser 16 directement ?

 - la seconde : qu'est ce qui est mieux : 1333 ou 1600 mhz ? 


Ensuite j'ai une question dont je n'ai pas tout saisi même en parcourant un peu le forum :
 - qu'est ce que le CAS ? cas 9 ? cas 10 ? etc ... j'ai pas tout saisi ce qui est mieux et pourquoi.


Je vous remercie d'avance,
Tykko


----------



## geo_36 (24 Juin 2012)

Ckartman. Tu a passer tes barrettes komputer bay sous memtest?


----------



## nemrod (24 Juin 2012)

Salut,

Je vais me prendre un MBP R et je me pose la question de prendre 16 Go, 8 sont largement suffisant pour le daynto day, sauf peut être pour les jeux ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci


----------



## David16 (24 Juin 2012)

Ça tourne avec 4 giga sur un MBP classique donc bon


----------



## nemrod (24 Juin 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Ça tourne avec 4 giga sur un MBP classique donc bon



Qu'est-ce qui tourne ?


----------



## verytex (24 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je vais me prendre un MBP R et je me pose la question de prendre 16 Go, 8 sont largement suffisant pour le daynto day, sauf peut être pour les jeux ?
> 
> ...



Par MBP R tu veux dire le Retina? Car si c'est le cas, il n'est pas possible d'ajouter de la ram sur ce modele, contrairement aux MPB classique...


----------



## nemrod (24 Juin 2012)

verytex a dit:


> Par MBP R tu veux dire le Retina? Car si c'est le cas, il n'est pas possible d'ajouter de la ram sur ce modele, contrairement aux MPB classique...



D'ou ma question, quelle version prendre à l'achat


----------



## Tykko (25 Juin 2012)

Hello tous,

(je repose ma question vu qu'apparemment il y a eu un bug et ma question d'hier n'est pas passée ...)

J'ai actuellement un MacBook Pro 13" acheté en septembre 2011 (donc version début/mi-2011 et non oct/nov 2011) en monte d'origine (4Go de mémoire, 320Go de DD, Core I5, etc. ...)

Comme indiqué ci-dessus, j'ai 4 Go de mémoire, mais depuis quelques temps, je trouve que mon ordi rame un peu lors de l'utilisation de logiciels comme iMovie, Apperture et Final Cut Pro.
De plus, je suis amené à les utiliser un peu plus ces derniers temps.

Je me suis donc dis qu'il fallait augmenter un peu la mémoire, mais c'est là que je me pose quelques questions :

 - Est ce que 8Go (1x8 ou 2x4 ?!?) pourraient me suffire ou bien je passe directement à 16Go pour être plus tranquille dans le temps ?
 - Est ce que le gain apporté par de la 1600Mhz est vraiment conséquent ou bien la 1333Mhz suffit amplement ?
 - qu'est ce qu'un CAS 9, ou CAS 10, etc. ... ? je n'ai pas bien saisi le sens même en farfouillant un peu sur le forum et sur le net (je n'ai peut être pas trouvé une page explicative), du coup je ne sais pas quelle version prendre ...

La seule chose dont je suis sur, c'est qu'idéalement il est conseillé de prendre la marque Crucial.

S'il y a besoin de fournir d'autres spécifications concernant la version de mon mac, n'hésitez pas !!


Je vous remercie par avance.

Tykko


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juin 2012)

Slt Tykko

On conseille de la 1600MHz car elle est au même tarif que la 1333 donc pourquoi se priver de quelques avantages au même tarif 

pour les latences (Cas TrCas etc etc) plus c'est bas mieux c'est évidemment mais il ne faut pas focaliser dessus! 

pour l'achat entre un kit de 16Go à environ 100 et un kit de 8Go à environ 45, c'est le porte monnaie qui va faire que ce sera possible! 

déjà avec 8Go en kit (2x4Go) tu verras venir ....

Après le passage en 16Go apporte un plus indéniable SI et seulement SI tu utilises des programmes lourds, par exemple: machines virtuelles ouvertes, montage video et/ou travail photos...


----------



## Bambouille (25 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je vais me prendre un MBP R et je me pose la question de prendre 16 Go, 8 sont largement suffisant pour le daynto day, sauf peut être pour les jeux ?
> 
> ...



8 Go sont largement suffisant pour les jeux aussi.
La vraie question est : vais-je garder assez longtemps ma machine pour pour être limité dans le temps avec 8Go ?
En général, chaque nouvel OS est toujours un peu plus lourd et chaque nouvelle mise à jour des logiciels qui suivent le sont aussi.
Donc dans 3 ans avec 8Go, ça sera surement encore suffisant, après.......
Tout dépendra de si tu gardes ta machine avec l'OS d'origine et les logiciels qui vont avec.

En tout cas si t'as la tune, prend 16Go. Car même pour la revente de ton MBP R dans quelques années, ça sera surement un atout !


----------



## nemrod (25 Juin 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> 8 Go sont largement suffisant pour les jeux aussi.
> La vraie question est : vais-je garder assez longtemps ma machine pour pour être limité dans le temps avec 8Go ?
> En général, chaque nouvel OS est toujours un peu plus lourd et chaque nouvelle mise à jour des logiciels qui suivent le sont aussi.
> Donc dans 3 ans avec 8Go, ça sera surement encore suffisant, après.......
> ...



Oui mais à deux cent euros j'hésite avec un Apple Care, le Retina est une Rev A ... CQDFD


----------



## Bambouille (25 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui mais à deux cent euros j'hésite avec un Apple Care, le Retina est une Rev A ... CQDFD



On dirait bien que tu as déjà pris une décision 
Ou attend la Rev B !


----------



## nemrod (25 Juin 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> On dirait bien que tu as déjà pris une décision
> Ou attend la Rev B !



Bah non sinon je la poserais pas, la je pose le pour et le contre des deux options


----------



## David16 (25 Juin 2012)

Bon les crucials VENGANCE en 1600mhz sont bien reconnues sur le MBP 2012 ! Aucuns soucis pour l'instant ....   Enjoy ;-)


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Juin 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Bon les crucials VENGANCE en 1600mhz sont bien reconnues sur le MBP 2012 ! Aucuns soucis pour l'instant ....   Enjoy ;-)



pas de soucis avec ces rettes, je les ai depuis un peu moins d'un mois et pas de soucis


----------



## jacobinet (26 Juin 2012)

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MBP 2012 et je compte changer les 8 Go d'origine par 16 Go.  

Pensez-vous que les 8 Go du 2012 pourraient fonctionner dans mon MBP fin 2010 ?


----------



## David16 (26 Juin 2012)

Y a des chance oui car elles sont en 1600mhz


----------



## brunnno (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

je viens de m'acheter un Macbook Pro 2012,
Les 8 Go d'origine sont répartis comment sur la carte ?

en 2X 4Go ? Si oui il faut donc obligatoirement tout remplacer pour passer à 16 Go ?

Merci

Edit : _C'est bon, j'ai l'info !_


----------



## jacobinet (28 Juin 2012)

jacobinet a dit:


> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MBP 2012 et je compte changer les 8 Go d'origine par 16 Go.
> 
> Pensez-vous que les 8 Go du 2012 pourraient fonctionner dans mon MBP fin 2010 ?



Quelqu'un à une idée ?  Quels risques j'encours si j'essaye ?


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Je ne trouve le kit 2x8go 1600 mhz que sur le site crucial, pour un montant superieur à 160 roros.

Est il dispo ailleurs à un prix inferieur ?

Bon apres midi !


----------



## David16 (28 Juin 2012)

Prends dont des corsair vengance sur mat.net a 126


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

It's so crucial !


----------



## Tykko (29 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne trouve le kit 2x8go 1600 mhz que sur le site crucial, pour un montant superieur à 160 roros.
> 
> ...



vas sur le site de LDLC, j'ai regardé il n'y a pas si longtemps et elles y étaient aux alentours de 130 ou 140 euros


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juin 2012)

Merci !
J'ai regardé, il n'y en a plus en stock, délai + de 15j. (pas très engageant).
Tarif : 136


----------



## Tykko (30 Juin 2012)

Oui c'est aussi ce que je viens de voir.

J'ai fait tout plein de magasins (par internet) et je ne les ai pas trouvé a part sur le site de crucial 

Moi aussi je veux les mêmes, du coup je suis bien déçu de ne pas les trouver !!!

Tu préviens si tu vois la même chose j'en ferais de-même !!
Pi si quelqu'un passe par rue montgallet à paris s'il pouvait vérifier, on sait jamais sur le site web elles ne sont peut être tout simplement pas affichées ...

Merki d'avance


----------



## brunnno (30 Juin 2012)

chez Macway il y a un kit 1600 dispo...
c'est pas des Crucial mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une gde différenceinte.


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Juin 2012)

faut se mefier des kits memoires estampillés macway!!!

sinon chercher les corsair vengeance 1600MHz 

elles marchent super!!!


----------



## brunnno (30 Juin 2012)

trop tard pour moi, je l'ai ai achetées hier...,
en plus, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les précédentes que j'avais déjà prises chez eux...


----------



## coubiac (2 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> faut se mefier des kits memoires estampillés macway!!!
> 
> sinon chercher les corsair vengeance 1600MHz
> 
> elles marchent super!!!



J'ai commandé hier un kit 8go de "corsair vengeance" sur rue du commerce, j'ai hâte de les recevoir pour tester.


----------



## dandrimontp (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbook Pro d'avril 2012 I7, 2,8ghz avec 4go de mémoire.

Question 1 : Puis-je y mettre 16Go ? Il me semble avoir vu que non mais lorsque je lance l'outil de chez Crucial, il m'indique que je peux mettre 16GO ???

Question 2 : sur le site de crucial, j'ai trouvé des mémoires ayant les caractéristiques suivantes :
DDR3 PC3-10600  CL=9  Unbuffered  NON-ECC  DDR3-1333  1.5V  512Meg x 64      Part #: CT2607173
Et 
DDR3 PC3-10600  CL=9  Unbuffered  NON-ECC  DDR3-1333  1.35V  512Meg x 64      Part #: CT2607158

Ce type de mémoire est-il compatible avec mon Mac ?
La 1ere indique 1,5V et la seconde 1,35V. Laquelle faudrait-il ?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide dans ce choix.


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

slt


les 2 fonctionnent 

prends juste celle qui demande moins de jus 

pour les 16Go je vais me te dire que tu peux mettre de la 1600MHz ....


----------



## dandrimontp (3 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci, j'ai pris 2 fois 4GO comme je ne sais pas si 16go iraient dans mon mac...

Merci.


----------



## petitchemin (4 Juillet 2012)

Article intéressant avant l'achat de ramette 1600 mhz.

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/446/page2

Il met en evidence des differences de temp entre les crucial et les hyperX.

Quid de corsair vengeance ? Peut etre avez vous vos propres valeurs ?

Bonne journée


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2012)

C'est bien pour ça que je prend OWC, ce n'est pas seulement de la vente. Ils testent le matos, te font des benchs, bref tu es sur que ça marche sur ton Mac si c'est au catalogue 

Ça fait plaisir de voir que ce ne sont pas que des pousseurs de cartons ...

Par contre la baisse de l'euro les rend malheureusement moins compétitifs. Mais je préfère payer plus cher et être tranquille (comme je le disais j'en suis à plus de 150 barrettes chez eux)


----------



## petitchemin (4 Juillet 2012)

150 barettes ! Mais que fait la police !!!

Oui je sais la sortie, 1iere porte à droite.


----------



## coubiac (5 Juillet 2012)

coubiac a dit:


> J'ai commandé hier un kit 8go de "corsair vengeance" sur rue du commerce, j'ai hâte de les recevoir pour tester.



barettes reçues et installées sans encombre. Parfaitement reconnues par le système.


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (5 Juillet 2012)

Un kit Crucial 2x4 Go commandé pour mon MacBook Pro 2012.

Mon beauf à acheté 2x8 Go en MacWay, et son Mac plante de temps en temps... Vous déconseillez vraiment les barettes MacWay?


----------



## Tykko (10 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Article intéressant avant l'achat de ramette 1600 mhz.
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/446/page2
> 
> ...



Hello,

Au vu de l'article cité ci-dessus, est ce que attendre que les crucial 1600Mhz soient dispo est toujours la bonne idée ?

Est ce que me rabattre sur des barrettes équivalentes chez kingston, et donc qui chauffent moins (et qui font moins consommer aussi ? non ?) ne serait pas plus judicieux ? sont elle de qualité équivalente (je n'ai jamais été déçu par kingston, mais sur PC et non sur Mac) ?

Ou alors prendre les 1333Mhz de chez crucial qui, elles, sont disponibles immédiatement ?

(Pour rappel, je souhaite passer de 4Go à 16Go sur un MBP 13" de septembre 2011)

Bref, que me conseillez vous de faire ?

sachant que dès mon retour de WE prolongé je vais solliciter mon MBP pour la création d'un film (mais je peux tout de même attendre encore un peu  )

Encore merci
Tykko


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

ben tu prends des corsair vengeance 1600MHz en 2x8Go et HOP


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (10 Juillet 2012)

Les Crucial 1600MHz n'existent pas? Pourtant elles sont dans mon Mac.
J'ai pas compris.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

en 16Go??? :mouais:


----------



## Tykko (11 Juillet 2012)

Silverrrr a dit:


> Les Crucial 1600MHz n'existent pas? Pourtant elles sont dans mon Mac.
> J'ai pas compris.



Je n'ai pas dis qu'elles n'existent pas mas qu'elles ne sont pas disponible, ce qui veut tout simplement dire qu'apparemment elles sont en rupture de stock un peu partout.

Si elle n'existaient pas je ne chercherais pas à les acheter ....

Actuellement, je ne les trouves que sur le site de crucial au prix de 160 euros environ (sans FDP ?), soit plus de 30 euros de plus que dans la plupart des autres enseignes ou elles sont en rupture de stock.



kolargol31 ==> est ce que les corsaire que tu m'indique sont aussi bonnes et adaptées que les crucial ?

Tykko

PS : quand je dis que je souhaite passe de 4Go à 16Go, j'ai actuellement 2x2Go et je souhaite passer à 2x8Go soit 16Go


----------



## cudy29 (11 Juillet 2012)

Petite question qui ne nécessite pas d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet :

existe'il quelques chose de mieux ou identique niveau rapport qualité prix, que ce SSD
A noté que je cherche pas en dessous de 256go.

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25360/samsung-disque-ssd-serie-830-256-go-25-sata-iii.html


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

en mieux il y a le SSD M4 CRUCIAL que tu peux trouver à moins cher en cherchant bien sur le net!


----------



## eXo[D]e (15 Juillet 2012)

*Bonsoir ,

Je voudrais savoir si quelqun à un MacBook Pro 13" i5 2012 avec comme mémoire 16GB kit (8GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM, DDR3 PC3-12800 ? Si oui , es ce que les rendus vont beacoup plus vite (dites moi quelques exemples avec minutes/secondes ) et es ce que sa vaut le coup ?

Merci bien , bonne soirée !

PS: Je vais avoir début mois Août un MacBook Pro 13" i5 2012 et donc savoir si ça vaut le coup .​*


----------



## Tykko (22 Juillet 2012)

Silverrrr a dit:


> Les Crucial 1600MHz n'existent pas? Pourtant elles sont dans mon Mac.
> J'ai pas compris.



Je n'ai pas dis qu'elles n'existent pas mais qu'elles n'étaient plus en stock ... si elles n'existaient pas je n'aurais pas cherché à les acquérir !!


Bref, maintenant je vois qu'elle sont disponible chez LDLC en commande uniquement (pas dans leurs boutiques).

Mais en regardant les dispos, je me suis rendus compte que les corsair équivalentes sont en CL 10 alors que les crucial sont en CL 11.

Est ce donc plus intéressant de prendre les corsair au lieu des crucial ? ou est ce que cette différence d'un point n'influe pas et il vaut mieux prendre les crucial qui sont souvent recommandées pour mac ?
(La différence de prix entre les 2 marques n'est pas suffisante pour que j'en choisisse l'une plutôt que l'autre a cause du prix)


De plus, je me rend compte que les 1333Mhz sont franchement moins cher chez corsair, si la différence n'est pas si flagrante que ça, c'est peut être utile de se tourner vers les corsair 1333, d'autant plus qu'elles ont un CL 9 ?

Voici une petite capture de ce que j'ai trouvé si le site web : 






Merci à vous,
Tykko


----------



## bobcolins (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Je suis nouveau ici donc bon je me presente, Colin, enchanter.

Bien je vais pas trenailler, je vous explique. 
Je voudrai augmenter la mémoire de mon ordinateur afin de mettre fin a tout les ralentissements, lags, que je connais depuis maintenant plusieurs mois.

description du mac:

Mac OS X ---> 10.6.8 
*Processeur:* 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
*Mémoire:* 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
Le Mac date de 2011 (debut je crois)

Donc voila le problème, j'ai parcouru internet et je suis tomber sur des avis contradictoire qui mon mis le doute sur la capacité qu'avait mon mac a pouvoir recevoir de la RAM en plus, je voudrai passer de 4 Go a 8 Go. Je voudrai donc savoir se que macgeneration en pense.
Voila, en espèrent que vous éclairerai ma lanterne, merci.

PS

je voulez savoir au passage si c'est une bonne idée de passer a "lion" avec un MBP de 2011 car j'ai lus que cella fessais galéré l'ordinateur de certaine personne. ( oui j'ai lus beaucoup de choses)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ckartman (29 Juillet 2012)

Je vais peut être quérir un nouveau MBP 13", le dernier en 2,5Ghz (2012), et je voulais savoir si on pouvais mettre des barrettes en 1866Mhz ?


----------



## Ckartman (5 Août 2012)

Bon j'ai eu un nouveau Macbook Pro en 13", la génération de 2012. Donc ma question tient toujours, est ce que les MBP de 2012 prennent de la am en 1866Mhz ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## nemrod22 (5 Août 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé sur Amazon pour mon MBP de fin 2011 ces barrettes :
*Corsair - CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9 - Mémoire RAM - DDR3 SO 1333 - 8 Go COR CL9 Kit2* pour moins de 50 euros 

J'attends et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Ckartman (5 Août 2012)

Pour 29 de plus tu doublais ta ram (8->16) et tu passais en 1600Mhz


----------



## Tykko (5 Août 2012)

Ckartman a dit:


> Pour 29 de plus tu doublais ta ram (8->16) et tu passais en 1600Mhz



Mouairf ... je sais pas ou tu as vu ces prix chez amazon car pour de la corsair, le moins cher (en neuf) que je viens de voir n'est pas en dessous des 99 euros sans les frais de port (ce qui fait 50 +49 euros et non 50 + 29 ...)


----------



## Ckartman (5 Août 2012)

Tykko a dit:


> Mouairf ... je sais pas ou tu as vu ces prix chez amazon car pour de la corsair, le moins cher (en neuf) que je viens de voir n'est pas en dessous des 99 euros sans les frais de port (ce qui fait 50 +49 euros et non 50 + 29 ...)



Et ceci est du flan mon ami : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Komputerbay-16GB...erzubehör_Arbeitsspeicher&hash=item1c29efb36d 
(le prix a légèrement augmenté de 3) et il en a 1333Mhz a 70..


----------



## Tykko (5 Août 2012)

On parle de Crucial et Corsair, pas de noname dont on ne connait pas la provenance et donc les réelles performances !

Effectivement il y a toujours moins cher (je suis sur qu'en cherchant bien on peut trouver moins que ce que tu as mis en lien), je te l'accorde mais il faut comparer ce qui est comparable, là tu me compare une Tata (marque indienne) à une Ferrari ... c'est pas vraiment la même chose non ?

Tu achèterais ces mémoires ?
Au risque de te retrouver avec un produit surement de mauvaise facture, qui, peut être, endommagerais ton ordi (et je ne parle pas que d'apple) ? et donc prendre le risque de racheter d'autres composants voir un ordi complet ?
Moi non ... je préfère ajouter 50 euros et être vraiment tranquille.

(Pi accessoirement j'avais bien précisé sur "amazon" et "corsair" car le message d'origine faisait part de ce fabriquant et cette marque et non "d'ebay" et "komputerbay")


----------



## kaos (5 Août 2012)

Direction crucial / pas cher / port compris / garantie a vie .


----------



## Ckartman (5 Août 2012)

Tykko a dit:


> On parle de Crucial et Corsair, pas de noname dont on ne connait pas la provenance et donc les réelles performances !
> 
> Effectivement il y a toujours moins cher (je suis sur qu'en cherchant bien on peut trouver moins que ce que tu as mis en lien), je te l'accorde mais il faut comparer ce qui est comparable, là tu me compare une Tata (marque indienne) à une Ferrari ... c'est pas vraiment la même chose non ?
> 
> ...




Komputerbay n'est pas une marque NONAME (Amazon en vend), c'est une marque discrète qui est là et peut connu mais elle fait de très bon produit.
Comparons ce qui est comparable, Pagani et Ferrari, un marque que celle les initiés connaissent qui fait de très belle voiture et de très bonne qualité alors que Ferrari tout le monde connait.. Ou encore si tu prefere un Ariel Atom et une Porsche GT3, ce n'est pas le même prix mais l'Ariel marche tout aussi bien voir bien mieux qu'une Porsche, mais encore une fois tout le monde ne connait pas l'Ariel Atom..
Certes ce n'est pas aussi renommé que Crucial, corsair ou autre mais c'est tout aussi bien.

Personnellement j'ai de la mémoire Komputerbay (justement celle que j'ai mis en lien) dans mon MBP et ça marche du feu de dieu et j'en ai d'autre dans mon deuxième MBP de 2011 et aucun soucis..

Elles sont en vente sur Amazon, voila le lien : http://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC3-10600-dordinateur-portable-9-9-9-25/dp/B00698WP50
(celles la sont en version 1333Mhz car les 1600Mhz sont indisponibles, mais je te mets le liens quand même : http://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC3-12800-dordinateur-portable-répartiteurs/dp/B006K4C0O4) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h56 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Direction crucial / pas cher / port compris / garantie a vie .


C'est une solution mais j'aime bien me compliquer la vie 
Et les Komputerbay sont granite a vie également et pas cher 
(Je lâcherai pas l'affaire )


----------



## kaos (7 Août 2012)

ZUT  j'ai oublié comment identifier son mac / vous savez genre macbook8.1 etc ...

vous pouvez me rappeler la manip ?


----------



## subsole (7 Août 2012)

kaos a dit:


> ZUT  j'ai oublié comment identifier son mac / vous savez genre macbook8.1 etc ...
> 
> vous pouvez me rappeler la manip ?



Menu pomme  => A propos de ce Mac  => Plus d'infos => Aperçu  => Rapport système, clique sur le ligne 'Matériel'.


----------



## kaos (7 Août 2012)

Ah  Merci fort :love:


----------



## nemrod22 (14 Août 2012)

L'augmentation de la ram (de 4 à 8 Go) augmente d'office la mémoire intel HD Graphics 3000 à 512 Mo

Comme elle est partagée...


----------



## nonobass (15 Août 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> L'augmentation de la ram (de 4 à 8 Go) augmente d'office la mémoire intel HD Graphics 3000 à 512 Mo
> 
> Comme elle est partagée...



Super, j'avais oublié... c'est ce que je viens de faire sur mon macbook pro...


----------



## Jarod03 (16 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis passé récemment à Mountain Lion avec mon MBP Unibody 2008, 2,4gh et 2go de ram... 

C'est une horreur sans nom, j'ai pas assez de ram pour cet OS. Du coup je voudrai augmenter, mais il me semble avoir lu que le max pour ce MBP c'est 6go de DDR3 en 1067mhz... 
Il n'y à que 2 slot pour ram je suppose, donc si je prend un kit 2x4go ça va passer ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Août 2012)

2 x 4 Go DDR3 1066 MHz, ça passe.


----------



## Jarod03 (16 Août 2012)

Ok cool, je vais voir ce qui existe en marque pour ce genre de ram. Merci !

EDIT : Je me suis pris un Kit de Gskill sur materiel.net, j'aime cette marque et sa garantie à vie ! Merci !


----------



## cenlaure (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum car j'ai un gros doute (lectrice assidue depuis très longtemps de Macgé!!)
Voilà, je viens d'installer ML sur un macbook pro core2duo 15 de mi-2009, j'ai donc décidé d'augmenter la mémoire, j'avais bien lu les spécifications sur le site d'Apple : PC3-8500 DDR3, et on m'a vendu de la DDR3 1333 MHZ, je ne l'ai vu qu'une fois installée...
Voilà ma question : est-ce compatible avec mon ordi ??
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Jarod03 (16 Août 2012)

Salut à toi,

Sur un PC aucun problème, le fréquence de la ram s'ajustera par elle même à 1066mhz, ça s'appelle du downcloaking. Pour un mac je vois pas pourquoi ça serait différent, donc pas de problème de compatibilité à mon humble avis tu peux y aller.


----------



## nemrod22 (18 Août 2012)

cenlaure a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum car j'ai un gros doute (lectrice assidue depuis très longtemps de Macgé!!)
> Voilà, je viens d'installer ML sur un macbook pro core2duo 15 de mi-2009, j'ai donc décidé d'augmenter la mémoire, j'avais bien lu les spécifications sur le site d'Apple : PC3-8500 DDR3, et on m'a vendu de la DDR3 1333 MHZ, je ne l'ai vu qu'une fois installée...
> Voilà ma question : est-ce compatible avec mon ordi ??
> Merci de vos réponses.



Va voir par là c'est très pratique pour les infos mémoires et HD de nos Mac 

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/list...el Core 2 Duo (15-inch DDR3) Mid-2009&Cat=RAM


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2012)

cenlaure a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum car j'ai un gros doute (lectrice assidue depuis très longtemps de Macgé!!)
> Voilà, je viens d'installer ML sur un macbook pro core2duo 15 de mi-2009, j'ai donc décidé d'augmenter la mémoire, j'avais bien lu les spécifications sur le site d'Apple : PC3-8500 DDR3, et on m'a vendu de la DDR3 1333 MHZ, je ne l'ai vu qu'une fois installée...
> Voilà ma question : est-ce compatible avec mon ordi ??
> Merci de vos réponses.



Bonjour,
Pour un MBP mi-2009 il faut de la RAM  =>  204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM.
Mais il est possible que la 1333 MHz fonctionne, elle devrait se caler sur la vitesse du bus qui est mois rapide.


----------



## cenlaure (18 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses. Donc je vais continuer comme çà, mon MBP fonctionne très bien pour l'instant, mais je ne voulais pas griller la carte mère ?!!!


----------



## Jarod03 (18 Août 2012)

Aucune chance. A partir du moment que ta mémoire rentre le slot de la carte mère, ça marchera et ça sera pas danger ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre, c'est prévu pour


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

J'ai vu sur le site crucial, qu'on peut monter un MacBook Pro a 16go de ram, tandis qu'Apple conseille 8go maximum. Il y a t-il un risque en cas de problème par la suite vis à vis de la garantie Apple si l'on passe un mbpro à 16go ?


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Août 2012)

ssssylvesterrrr a dit:


> Un kit Crucial 2x4 Go commandé pour mon MacBook Pro 2012. Mon beauf à acheté 2x8 Go en MacWay, et son Mac plante de temps en temps... Vous déconseillez vraiment les barettes MacWay?



J'avais lu ça aussi par ici mais finalement, pour mon Mcbook Pro 13 2012, j'ai mis des 2x8 Go de chez MacWay car c'était la seule boutique qui en avait physiquement sur Paris en 1600 MHz et je n'ai pour le moment aucun problème. C'est de la NUIMPACT en 2 x 8 Go.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

MrJuli3n a dit:


> J'ai vu sur le site crucial, qu'on peut monter un MacBook Pro a 16go de ram, tandis qu'Apple conseille 8go maximum. Il y a t-il un risque en cas de problème par la suite vis à vis de la garantie Apple si l'on passe un mbpro à 16go ?


Quel modèle ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2012)

Le dernier, mi 2012.


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Oui ça passe et sinon pas de problème avec la garantie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2012)

Dans ce cas, pourquoi Apple recommande 8 go max ? Quelque part, c'est un peu pousser la machine hors des limites prescrite pas Apple, d'où ma question. Personnellement, 16go je n'en pas du tout l'utilité, je suis à 4go, j'envisage les 8go, mais le fait de voir cette info sur le site m'a donner cette réflexion...


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

Le remplacement de la mémoire fait partie des modifications acceptées par Apple et même documentées sur leur site. En mettant sur les données techniques qu'il supporte maximum 8 Go, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne peut pas faire plus mais juste qu'Apple ne peut pas garantir que toutes les barrettes de 8 Go (donc 16 avec 2 barrettes) fonctionnent correctement. Par exemple, si Crucial te propose un kit 16 Go pour le MBP mid 2012 c'est que Crucial s'engage à ce que cela fonctionne car ça a été testé. Mais ça n'est pas du ressort d'Apple et ça n'impacte pas ta garantie car Apple te permet de faire cette manipulation.


----------



## Tox (31 Août 2012)

J'ajoute que, dans le cadre de la garantie, j'ai pour habitude de garder les barrettes d'origine (4 Go). Ainsi, si le SAV Apple venait à incriminer ma mémoire (16 Go), je peux toujours tester le MBP et le ramener avec la mémoire d'origine.


----------



## matou4 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de trouver des barrettes de RAM assez bon marché pour mon Macbook Pro 13'' Mid-2009 sur Amazon. Du coup j'ai foncé car ML me suce presque tout !
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0031GNYBW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Ais-je bien fait ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2012)

Non, moins cher chez Crucial pour de la mémoire de qualité (38,26 ). Komputerbay c'est comme de la no-name, du bas de gamme à fort taux de panne.


----------



## Ckartman (1 Septembre 2012)

Perso' je suis en Komputerbay et ça marche du tonner !! Aucun problème avec, que du bonheur !


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Septembre 2012)

Un taux de panne élevé ne veut pas dire panne systématique. Mais pourquoi acheter des mémoires qui sont connues pour être mauvaise alors qu'il y a largement meilleur pour moins cher ?


----------



## Tox (1 Septembre 2012)

Je plussoie...

Crucial est avantageux et offre de bonnes garanties...

De mon côté, j'ai trouvé 16 Go en Corsair, 1600 MHz, CL10, pour moins de 100.- .

Je n'ai pas hésité


----------



## Ckartman (1 Septembre 2012)

Un kit 16go en 1600Mhz Cas 9 a 73&#8364;, a part chez Komputerbay j'ai pas vu chez Crucial ou Corsair..
Après Komputerbay offre une garantie a vie tout comme Crucial


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Septembre 2012)

Sauf que leur SAV est catastrophique et le taux de panne de leurs mémoires élevé dont c'est multiplier le chances d'avoirs des emmerdes. Quand à la différence de prix, je visais exclusivement le message de matou4


----------



## Ckartman (1 Septembre 2012)

Pour l'instant (depuis 5mois maintenant) aucun soucis, elles ont même changé de Mac entre temps et elles tournent toujours aussi bien. Dans tout les cas elles feront le temps qu'elles font


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Septembre 2012)

Tu te bases sur 1 cas, le tiens. Ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Regardes un peu partout sur les forums des sites informatiques sérieux, les retours ne sont pas bons alors qu'il le sont pour Crucial en général.


----------



## Ckartman (1 Septembre 2012)

J'avais regarder un peu partout sur les forums, la majorité disait que c'était de la bonne came, certain disait qu'ils avaient beaucoup de problème (incompatibilité, défaut de ram...) J'ai fait un choix et je ne le regrette pas. Après ce n'est que mon amble avis et mon retour sur cette marque pour le moment, peut-être que dans quelque mois j'aurais changé d'avis..


----------



## matou4 (2 Septembre 2012)

Ne vous battez pas les amis !! 
En tout cas merci pour ces précisions.

Pour répondre à ta question Boris 41, j'ai foncé sur la no-name car c'était la moins chère sur Amazon en PC3-8500 pour MBP 13'' '09, et qu'il y avait 4,5 étoiles sur 5 pour 45 avis.


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Septembre 2012)

Moi aussi j'ai tendance à acheter en priorité chez Amazon, mais dans un cas comme ça acheter chez le fabricant quand il a une excellente réputation je trouve que c'est une meilleure solution si ça n'est pas dispo chez Amazon. Au niveau des commentaires, regardes un peu les retours concernant le SAV dans les négatifs, ainsi que sur d'autres produits de la "marque" (si tant est qu'on puisse appeler ça ainsi...). Si elle tient la durée que tu en attends tant mieux.


----------



## matou4 (3 Septembre 2012)

Ok ça marche Boris 41. Je te remercie.


----------



## michtouille78 (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un MBP 13" sous Lion avec 4Go de Ram. J'ai lu sur un commentaire qu'en passant à 8Go cela augmentai la capacité de ma carte graphique (qui n'en est pas réellement une) en passant à 512 Mo. Est ce vrai svp.
Venant d'acheter tropico3 et après avoir tester la version d'essai, j'ai mis tous les graphisme à fond et un souci est apparu c'est que le ventilo tourne en continu et l'ordi chauffe bcp. Est ce que l'ajout de Ram va t-elle soulager le processeur ?

MBP fin 2011 2,4Ghz i5
4Go 1333Mhz DDR3
10.7.4


----------



## Tox (12 Septembre 2012)

Sur HD 4000, c'est ainsi. Par contre j'ignore s'il en est de même sur HD 3000.


----------



## michtouille78 (12 Septembre 2012)

Ou est ce que je pourrais avoir ces précisions stp?


----------



## Tox (12 Septembre 2012)

Ici !


----------



## michtouille78 (12 Septembre 2012)

Merci de m'avoir mâcher le boulot . Je cherche toujours avant de poster mais faut évidement savoir où chercher. Donc comme je suis en 13" ça passera bien en 512Mo si je passe à 8Go. Merci beaucoup.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------

Et en ce qui concerne le processeur, il va être soulager par cette ajout et donc être moins mis à contribution donc moins chauffer? Ou pas?


----------



## Tox (12 Septembre 2012)

Ou pas.

Edit : essaie de prendre de la mémoire avec un taux de latence bas, le MBP chauffera moins.


----------



## michtouille78 (12 Septembre 2012)

OK merci je donnerai suite le jour ou je me déciderai à acheter les barrettes.


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2012)

8Go (4X2) DDR3 MBP 2011 commandé a l'instant chez *crucial* pour 39 euros TTC


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Septembre 2012)

Les prix sont dérisoires pour de la mémoire de qualité !


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2012)

Je trouve aussi  j'ai hate de voir l'impact sur la carte video ...


----------



## nemrod22 (26 Septembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> 8Go (4X2) DDR3 MBP 2011 commandé a l'instant chez *crucial* pour 39 euros TTC



Je les ai eues pour 59 euros... Tu as eu un super prix


----------



## kaos (26 Septembre 2012)

oui c'était un peu plus cher il y a quelques mois ; Peut être une histoire de $ / euros  ?


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2012)

Et hop  reçu ce matin .... sauf que j'ai pas le bon tournevis au boulot, j'attends avec impatience de rentrer a la maison pour mettre ces 39 euros dans mon macbook pro


----------



## kaos (28 Septembre 2012)

Et hop  39 euros et quelques secondes pour visser et dévisser ... et tan tan ! 8Go


----------



## kaos (28 Septembre 2012)

Petit retour d'expérience après quelques heures avec mes 8 Go de ram .

ça change quand même bien le comportement et la réactivité de l'ordinateur , même pour les usages courant on voit le changement direct sauf le premier démarrage qui est plus long ...


----------



## nemrod22 (29 Septembre 2012)

En plus avec La dernière version de Snow Leopard ça doit faire un vrai changement...
Il l'a dit le Monsieur "le changement c'est maintenant"


----------



## kaos (29 Septembre 2012)

"Yes we can " disait un autre


----------



## Yvelan72 (1 Octobre 2012)

Fait de même, upgrade de 4 à 8 GO de chez Crucial (acheté sur le site Crucial) sur MBP 13' early 2011. C'est assez intéressant. Bonne accélération globale, notamment des lancements d'applis. Flagrant sur les applix Office par exemple

A+


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2012)

Je note aussi une importante fluidité de la carte graphique sur de nombreux jeux , le changement est aussi flagrant ...

J'ai lu plus haut dans un lien qu'en augmentant la ram , la carte graphique s'en attribut une partie , et ça change la donne grave


----------



## macfri (3 Octobre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Et hop  reçu ce matin .... sauf que j'ai pas le bon tournevis au boulot, j'attends avec impatience de rentrer a la maison pour mettre ces 39 euros dans mon macbook pro




Bonjour,

Paraît qu'on y mettre de la ram à 1600 Mhz?


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2012)

Oui tout a fait , encore faut il en avoir l'utilité , c'est quand meme des cas tres particulier je pense , limite du tuning 

Moi je m'en tape , j'ai pris la de base à 39 euros les 8Go tu peux pas lutter , ça tourne grave ! je sais pas si il y a pas au dessus de 1600 , peut etre du 1800 un truc comme ça .... fouine plus haut dans le fil , jétais tombé sur un article ou une autre gamme de Ram offrait des perfs exceptionnelles .


----------



## macfri (5 Octobre 2012)

Selon le site de Crucial, un CL inférieur est plus rapide.
Cela a vraiment un impact sur:

- les 1333Mhz (CL 9) (http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=F8D93C48A5CA7304)
- les 1600Mhz (CL 11)(http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BF160B)

Merci.


----------



## k-nabeesse (7 Octobre 2012)

Perso je suis passé à 8Go de ram sur mon mbp 2012 pour 40 avec une barrette corsair vengeance 1600mhz, j'ai préféré mettre qu'une barrette comme ça l'upgrade à 16go coutera moins cher, j'aurais juste à mettre une seconde barrette....


----------



## kaos (7 Octobre 2012)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> Perso je suis passé à 8Go de ram sur mon mbp 2012 pour 40&#8364; avec une barrette corsair vengeance 1600mhz, j'ai préféré mettre qu'une barrette comme ça l'upgrade à 16go coutera moins cher, j'aurais juste à mettre une seconde barrette....



Pas con du tout ! 

J'aurais pu faire ça aussi si j'avais réfléchi un peu Grrr


----------



## yoblin (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour j'ai un MacBook Pro 13 depuis quelques mois. J'ai voulu augmenter la mémoire vive en passant à 16 Go. (c'est vrai que c'est un peu excessif, mais quand on aime on ne compte pas...
J'ai acheté chez MacWay le kit de mise à niveau ( Mémoire NUIMPACT 16 Go Kit (2 x 8 Go) SODIMM DDR3 1600 MHz PC3-12800) et je l'ai installé sans problème. Cependant après quelques 30 minutes d'utilisation j'ai constaté un gros problème graphique. L'écran était strié et colorés on aurait dit Canal+ avec cryptage...:rateau: j'ai tout éteint et rallumé aussitôt et le même problème a recommencé une demi-heure environ encore après...

Craignant pour la carte graphique et pour l'ordinateur j'ai tout éteint et remonté : j'ai réinstallé la mémoire d'origine 4Go et depuis plus de problème. Pensez-vous que ce soit la mémoire qui soit défaillante ? J'ai pourtant fait le montage correctement (ça n'est pas la première fois que je fais ce genre de manip, mais d'habitude c'est sur un PC) en tout cas je ne veux pas prendre de risques et je vais renvoyer la mémoire (je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de contacter le SAV)  pensez-vous que ce soit justifié ? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## kaos (7 Octobre 2012)

yoblin a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un MacBook Pro 13 depuis quelques mois. J'ai voulu augmenter la mémoire vive en passant à 16 Go. (c'est vrai que c'est un peu excessif, mais quand on aime on ne compte pas...
> J'ai acheté chez MacWay le kit de mise à niveau ( Mémoire NUIMPACT 16 Go Kit (2 x 8 Go) SODIMM DDR3 1600 MHz PC3-12800) et je l'ai installé sans problème. Cependant après quelques 30 minutes d'utilisation j'ai constaté un gros problème graphique. L'écran était strié et colorées on n'aurait dit Canal+ avec cryptage...:rateau: j'ai tout éteint et rallumé aussitôt et le même problème a recommencé une demi-heure environ encore après...
> 
> Craignant pour la carte graphique et pour l'ordinateur j'ai tout éteint et remonté : j'ai réinstallé la mémoire d'origine 4Go et depuis plus de problème. Pensez-vous que ce soit la mémoire qui soit défaillante ? J'ai pourtant fait le montage correctement (ça n'est pas la première fois que je fais ce genre de manip, mais d'habitude c'est sur un PC) en tout cas je ne veux pas prendre de risques et je vais renvoyer la mémoire (je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de contacter le SAV)  pensez-vous que ce soit justifié ? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?
> ...




Cela arrivait souvent il y a quelques années rien de grave ! faut la changer et basta !
a l'epoque chaque vendeur disait de bien conserver le tiket pour changement car toutes les barettes sont pas identiques ...


----------



## yoblin (7 Octobre 2012)

OK merci, je vais contacter tout de suite le SAV de Mac Way... merci beaucoup encore. Le bug graphique était quand même très impressionnant et je n'avais encore pas vu ça avec de la mémoire....

kénavo.


----------



## kaos (8 Octobre 2012)

yoblin a dit:


> OK merci, je vais contacter tout de suite le SAV de Mac Way... merci beaucoup encore. Le bug graphique était quand même très impressionnant et je n'avais encore pas vu ça avec de la mémoire....
> 
> kénavo.




Normal vu que la carte graphique s'alloue de la ram lors d'un changement, peut être un bug niveau vitesse , va savoir ...

Ta Ram va têtre changée sans problème !


----------



## BS0D (14 Octobre 2012)

Hello a tous et toutes,

Je viens d'acheter un MBP Retina avec 8Go de RAM et je me demandais si je veux upgrader a 16Go, est-ce que les centres agréés apple seront en mesure de la changer si je l'achete moi meme?

A savoir que la RAM est soudée sur la carte mère. Apple fait encore un coup puissant en controlant tout, en limitant les upgrades, c'est bien la meilleure :rose:


----------



## kaos (14 Octobre 2012)

BS0D a dit:


> Hello a tous et toutes,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un MBP Retina avec 8Go de RAM et je me demandais si je veux upgrader a 16Go, est-ce que les centres agréés apple seront en mesure de la changer si je l'achete moi meme?
> 
> A savoir que la RAM est soudée sur la carte mère. Apple fait encore un coup puissant en controlant tout, en limitant les upgrades, c'est bien la meilleure :rose:




Ben non , t l'as dans l'OS ,  mais 16 Go c'est beaucoup, t'as vraiment besoin d'autant de ram ?

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/248442/ifixit-demonte-le-macbook-pro-retina

je crois que l'upgrade est pour l instant impossible a moins de changer de carte mére .


----------



## BS0D (14 Octobre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> je crois que l'upgrade est pour l instant impossible a moins de changer de carte mére .



Merde, j'avais un peu espoir que les centres agréés sauraient faire ça... 

Non dans l'immédiat j'ai pas besoin de 16go de RAM, j'utilise un MPB avec 4Go de RAM depuis 4 ans et ca m'a jamais posé problème.

NB- j'ai lu cet article depuis longtemps


----------



## Yvelan72 (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

D'une manière générale, quel est l'intérêt de 16 GO de RAM ? Quelles applications demandent sur un portable comme le macbook pro de telles ressources ? Sur un iMac avec application graphique hyper puissante peut être, et encore, mais sur un portable.... J'ai upgradé de 4 à 8 pour plus de confort, et je ne vois pas comment l'affichage ou le lancement des applications pourrait être encore plus rapide, surtout avec un disque SSD en plus. J'ai comme l'impression que c'est pour le fun en fait, juste histoire d'en avoir une plus grosse (mémoire) que le voisin ... )

Blague à part, en réponse à un post précédent, j'ai cru lire dans les recommandations Apple qu'il était préférable que les deux slots de mémoire soient occupés et non pas un seul.

A+


----------



## Tox (15 Octobre 2012)

Étant donné le prix de la mémoire actuellement, pourquoi ne pas passer à 16 Go ? En tout cas, c'est le calcul que j'ai fait en rémarquant la fâcheuse tendance des MB a doublé plus que rapidement leur configuration mémoire de base ces cinq dernières années.


----------



## BS0D (16 Octobre 2012)

Yvelan72 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> D'une manière générale, quel est l'intérêt de 16 GO de RAM ? Quelles applications demandent sur un portable comme le macbook pro de telles ressources ?


Ca n'est pas pour un lancement "encore plus rapide" mais plutot pour eviter le swap sur le disque dur et la roue qui tourne. Si tu ne comprends pas le principe, voila une petite video qui va surement t'aider: http://www.machelpformom.com/215-check-memory-usage-on-your-mac

D'autre part, oui ca peut etre utile pour repondre a ta question. 
Quand tu as d'ouvert simultanément MAMP, Photoshop, Coda 2, Transmit, Flux, Chocolat, Firefox (avec 42 onglets ouverts), Safari (idem, 42 onglets ouverts), Chrome (idem, 42 onglets ouverts), Aurora3DMaker, Arttext 2, Mail (avec 12 comptes email), bien sur BetterZip avec en prime parfois un petit Final Cut Pro X pour un montage, crois moi 16Go de RAM font la différence.
Ca n'inclut pas les quelques apps qui tournent en fond, comme Alfred, Viscosity, Flexiglass, Fantastical, Little Snitch, Espionage, 1Password etc.

Et ca, c'est presque mon quotidien. Et puis j'aime pas fermer les applications en general, puisque je dois les rouvrir pas longtemps apres


----------



## Yvelan72 (16 Octobre 2012)

Wow, j'ai jamais plus de trois ou quatre applications en même temps, alors je m'incline ...

A+


----------



## BS0D (16 Octobre 2012)

Bon, du coup en me relisant je me disais qu'effectivement avec ce que je fais peut etre que 16Go de RAM ca serait "pas du luxe", donc j'ai modifié ma commande aupres de la fnac et j'ai pris 16 au lieu de 8Go


----------



## 201291 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour! 

J'ai un MacBook Pro (acheté en juillet 2010), avec 4Go de RAM.
J'aimerais bien augmenter un peu cette dernière, mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir.
Je crois savoir qu'il me faut une SO-DIMM DDR3 non?
(actuellement j'ai 2x2Go DDR3 1067MHz, mais je ne sais pas si c'est une SO-DIMM)

Encore je comprends la différence d'une barrette à l'autre quand elles ont une taille mémoire différente, mais je ne connais pas du tout l'impact de la fréquence... 
(Vaut-il mieux moins de mémoire et une meilleure fréquence, à quel degré?!)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer, et me dire quel type de RAM il faut pour mon MBP?

Merci à vous, bon week-end!


----------



## Yvelan72 (21 Octobre 2012)

Perso je suis allé sur le site de Crucial qui permet de télécharger un petit utilitaire qui scanne le système et propose les caractéristiques des possibilités de remplacement. Utile.
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx

A+


----------



## macfri (22 Octobre 2012)

201291 a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Pro (acheté en juillet 2010), avec 4Go de RAM.
> J'aimerais bien augmenter un peu cette dernière, mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir.
> ...



Sur le site de crucial, tu peux filtrer la ram compatible avec ton MBP.


----------



## lolipale (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas cet utilitaire :* Mactracker*
Et c'est gratuit
Cordialement


----------



## Wootacon (31 Octobre 2012)

Je voulais changer la RAM de mon MBP mi-2012 actuellement à 4Go.

J'ai fini par tomber sur une barrette de 8Go de Vengeance, même config que celles du kit 16Go, pour 38 (1600 MHz, CL10).
En prendre 2 me reviens donc moins cher que le kit de 16Go(2*8Go) vendu en général à 95 pour les moins cher...j'espère ne pas avoir de surprise! mais à priori tout semble bon, je verrais cela à la réception dans quelques jours!! enfin je m'attend quand même à une surprise, qui sait... =°

La barrette en question!


----------



## Dante059 (2 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous !

Alors voilà je prévois de passer mon Macbook Pro début 2011 de 4 Go à 8 Go de RAM. Je suis allé sur le site Crucial, mais sans passer par l'utilitaire de filtrage. La raison : j'entends souvent dire que les RAM en 1600 sont tout à fait compatibles avec ce modèle de Macbook, qui de base à de la RAM en 1333.

J'ai donc trouvé deux kits, lesquels sont :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BC160B

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BF160B

Aucune différence de prix. La seule différence, le voltage : 1,35V ou 1,5V.

Donc j'aimerais tout simplement savoir si quelqu'un peut me confirmer la compatibilité des RAM avec mon Macbook Pro, mais aussi quel voltage est-il conseillé de prendre ?

Un grand merci pour vos futures réponses !


----------



## robiko (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour je dispose aussi d'un MBP early 2011 avec 4go de ram, j'aimerai passer à 8go pour avoir plus de fluidité.

J'ai installé Crucial Mac Scanner et il me conseille celle ci comme ram :

http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=EF6C374AA5CA7304

En surfant sur MacWay, j'ai remarqué une offre intéressante :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21284/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1333-mhz-ddr3-pc3-10600.html
(ne disposant pas de kit de tournevis, ils font aussi une offre intéressante).

Quelle offre choisir ?

ps : La réponse à la question de Dante059 juste au dessus m'intéresse aussi.


Merci à vous


----------



## Wootacon (4 Novembre 2012)

Salut tout le monde!
J'ai commandé récemment 2 barrettes de RAM Corsair Vengeance 8Go/1600MHz/1,5V(c'est important...)/PC3 12800/C10/SODIMM DDR3.
Vous pouvez voir dans ma signature que j'ai un MacBook Pro de mi-2012.
Je voulais donc passez la mémoire de 4Go à 16Go.
J'ai reçu la commande cet après midi, mais un problème est alors survenu :
Duplication de l'écran, brouillé, et le son qui se met à buguer...
Problème similaire en vidéo ici!!​
D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur quelques forums anglais et notament la discussion qui se trouve ici, le problème semble survenir chez diverses personnes qui ont également upgradés la mémoire de leur mac, avec des barrettes Corsair pour la plupart mais aussi quelques autres marques.
Le problème semblerait survenir du fait que les barrettes sont alimentées en 1,5V alors qu'il faudrait qu'elles soient alimentées en 1,35V pour ne causer aucun problème.
Ce problème apparaît régulièrement au bout de 20minutes d'utilisation en général pour moi, et semble être le même cas pour d'autres.

@Yoblin semble avoir eu le même problème avec ses barrettes mémoires.

Je voudrais donc savoir si quelqu'un s'y connait un peu en mémoire et si le problème est donc bien lié au voltage necessaire au fonctionnement des barrettes. Ou peut être autre chose?
Ce n'est pas un problème de carte graphique (j'ai remis les barrettes d'origine de mon MBP et aucun problème depuis) ni à un SSD M4 (théorie trouvée sur la discussion plus haute mais invalidée).

Merci

PS: je vais essayer de retourner les barrettes pour le coup, mais si quelqu'un est interessé par ces dernières contactez moi par MP, elles semblent fonctionner sans problème sur les MBP 2011, mais pas sur les MBP mi-2012! =/


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Je vois dans ta signature que tu as un 15". Il faut croire que la carte-mère du 15" est plus sensible aux barrettes. Un travers que je croyais terminé avec Apple.

Pour ma part, sur un 13" mi-2012, je tourne avec 16 Go Corsair Vengeance depuis son achat.

Absolument aucun problème...


----------



## Wootacon (4 Novembre 2012)

Okay, donc si j'en crois ce que tu viens de me dire, c'est bien le voltage qui cause problème donc, pas une défaillance de la mémoire... raaahh l'abus!! x) je suis un peu dég du coup!, je vais aller me prendre un 13" tiens... x)

Nan je vais essayer de les retourner, je les avais eu un peu moins cher que ce que tu trouves en général en plus!
Plus qu'à en trouver à 1,35V, je vais chercher, mais à part Crucial, je crois que j'ai pas trop d'autres choix...je vais voir ca!

Quelles étaient ces cartes mères qui posaient problèmes? Pas d'autres solution que de changer la RAM et de mettre ce qu'il faut j'imagine?

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème et qu'il l'a résolu, je veux bien un petit retour sur la RAM choisie (on ne sait jamais, c'est toujours utile!  ).

PS: Plus je parcours divers sites d'achats et autres forums, plus j'en vois qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec la même RAM et la même config de MBP (hors écran HD à mon avis), serions nous des cas isolés? hum...bizarre, à moins qu'ils ne mentent!! xD


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Personnellement, je ferais d'abord l'essai avec un nouveau jeu de Corsair. Ensuite, je changerais de crèmerie, si le problème perdure. En effet, les Corsair ont pour elle un faible échauffement.


----------



## Wootacon (4 Novembre 2012)

Oui le truc c'est que j'ai toujours pris mes mémoires chez Corsair, et c'est la première fois qu'un problème apparaît. Je n'ai pas envie de changer de crémerie sincèrement! xD
Je vais retourner ces barrettes et je vais prendre un kit sur un autre site dès que j'aurais le remboursement, je croise les doigts! ^^

Surtout qu'elles ne semblent pas causer de soucis sur mon Asus X93Sv...bref, je ne vais pas les laisser dedans étant donné que je ne m'en sert plus et que je tente de le revendre.


----------



## Dante059 (7 Novembre 2012)

Re-Hello à tous !

Je viens juste pour vous faire part de mon achat, pour finir j'ai pris ces barrettes là, j'ai pris le risque car elles n'ont pas été sélectionnées avec le filtre pour Mac... :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BF160B

Je les ai installé ce soir, et bien, juste niquel. Parfaitement détectées au démarrage, et en 1600 MHz !

Petit résumé de la config : Macbook Pro Early 2011, Intel Core i5 2,3GHz, 4 Go @1333MHz, 320 Go HDD.

Donc malgré qu'avant c'était de la 1333, les 1600 sont passées sans problèmes...Petite précision, j'ai pris les 1,35V. Je ne saurais pas donner le voltage sur les barrettes d'origine il n'y a aucune indications...

Donc voilà bonne lecture à ceux que ça peut aider et prochaine étape, certainement SSD


----------



## yoblin (16 Novembre 2012)

ymilynt a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> J'ai commandé récemment 2 barrettes de RAM Corsair Vengeance 8Go/1600MHz/1,5V(c'est important...)/PC3 12800/C10/SODIMM DDR3.
> Vous pouvez voir dans ma signature que j'ai un MacBook Pro de mi-2012.
> Je voulais donc passez la mémoire de 4Go à 16Go.
> ...




Bonjour, j'ai effectivement toujours le même problème... je pensais que c'était la RAM qui était défectueuse... mais après échange par Macway (impeccable) le problème reste le même : de manière aléatoire (2 fois par jour au moins) l'écran se brouille (stries horizontales) je suis repassé aux anciennes barrettes de 4Go ; déçu j'avais un peu lâché l'affaire.... il y a t'il un espoir docteur ? (je précise que j'ai un 13 pouces)

au moins je ne suis plus seul...


----------



## Wootacon (18 Novembre 2012)

@Yoblin : je viens de regarder sur le site de macway tes mémoires, je n'ai pas vu le voltage, cette question me taraude quand même, personne ne semble apte à y répondre, savoir si le problème viendrait bien de là définitivement (étant donné que tu as un 13" et moi un 15" et que le problème est le même, ca ne vient donc pas que d'un seul modèle (au moins, ca me rassure un peu de ce côté là...dans notre mésaventure!:rateau: ))

D'après ce que je viens de lire rapidement, 8Go ne causerait pas de problèmes...mais bon, machines virtuels et autres logiciels/applications gourmand(e)s, ca pompe, 8Go, ca ne me semble pas assez!

J'attend le remboursement de mes Corsairs, je vais devoir appeller, ca traînasse un peu trop à mon goût là!!
Je vais en recommander une paire pour voir et on verra bien.
Mais si le pb recommence, je vais tenter les crucial à 1,35V à mon avis, ou des hyperX avant, on sait jamais! =P xD
En attendant, photoshop apprécie pas trop par moment mes gros fichiers! ^^"


----------



## Wootacon (23 Novembre 2012)

Au final toujours pas remboursé de mon côté, y'avait la promo de chez crucial, avec un petit coupon de réduc, j'ai pris 16Go de Ram pour 64. Je croise les doigts en espérant que ca marche et que ca ne chauffe pas trop, mais tout devrait bien se passer!! 
Je ferais un petit retour quand j'aurais recu la commande, en cas de problèmes ou non!! ^^


----------



## Wootacon (29 Novembre 2012)

Petit retour sur les Cruciales (16Go/1600MHz/DDR3/1,35V/C11) reçues ce matin même!
Installées en fin d'après-midi, mon mac tourne depuis un petit moment là et aucun problème à signaler!! Tout tourne parfaitement bien (j'appréhende un gros bug alors que je suis en train d'écrire ces lignes...), petit gain de vitesse ressenti, mon petit ramait un peu depuis 2 jours (je ne l'ai pas maltraité, promis...), tout cela me semble de l'histoire ancienne!! 

Je ne saurais répondre pour mon problème précédent avec les Corsair, mais les Cruciales tournent sans problèmes, donc je n'irais pas chercher plus loin. Trop peu d'éléments pour confirmer quelconque théorie foireuse..ou pas! il m'aurait fallu avoir accès à plusieurs jeux de RAM avec les mêmes caractéristiques et des nuances pour faire un comparatif et me baser dessus, mais je n'ai pas les moyens pour cela et du temps à prendre aussi! Je bosse pas à la rédac d'un site qui peut se permettre ce genre de test!!  xD

J'espère que mon expérience aura servie, où servira à d'autres, si j'ai quelque chose à signaler vis à vis des Cruciales, je vous tiendrez informé!

Tchou

PS: nan ca n'a pas bugué pendant que j'étais en train de rédiger ce post!!


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2012)

Chez Crucial, il y a un petit script Scanner... http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx ...qui permet de savoir ce que l'on peut installer en fonction de son matériel et donc de ne pas se tromper.


----------



## yoblin (29 Novembre 2012)

ymilynt a dit:


> Petit retour sur les Cruciales (16Go/1600MHz/DDR3/1,35V/C11) reçues ce matin même!
> Installées en fin d'après-midi, mon mac tourne depuis un petit moment là et aucun problème à signaler!! Tout tourne parfaitement bien (j'appréhende un gros bug alors que je suis en train d'écrire ces lignes...), petit gain de vitesse ressenti, mon petit ramait un peu depuis 2 jours (je ne l'ai pas maltraité, promis...), tout cela me semble de l'histoire ancienne!!
> 
> Je ne saurais répondre pour mon problème précédent avec les Corsair, mais les Cruciales tournent sans problèmes, donc je n'irais pas chercher plus loin. Trop peu d'éléments pour confirmer quelconque théorie foireuse..ou pas! il m'aurait fallu avoir accès à plusieurs jeux de RAM avec les mêmes caractéristiques et des nuances pour faire un comparatif et me baser dessus, mais je n'ai pas les moyens pour cela et du temps à prendre aussi! Je bosse pas à la rédac d'un site qui peut se permettre ce genre de test!!  xD
> ...



Merci pour le retour d'expérience : (j'ai aussi cédé aujourd'hui à la promo de chez crucial) ils indiquaient effectivement 1,35V et le scan confirmait la chose... par contre je n'ai pas cédé aux sirènes des 16 GO :rateau::rateau: je n'ai commandé que 8Go cette fois ci ! j'espère que tout marchera chez moi:mouais::mouais:

De fait j'ai 16Go à vendre, ce n'est pas le bon lieu pour poster ça je le sais mais je les ferai avec une grosse promo....

EDIT : d'ailleurs où puis je poster mon annonce ?


----------



## Buyn (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,


Je compte très bientôt faire un petit "UPGRADE" pour mon MacBook Pro 17" j'aimerais augmenter la mémoire RAM et donc j'hésite entre une 8Go et 16Go ; pour le moment j'ai 4Go et après avoir installé la dernière version de Mac Os/x c'est à dire Mountain Lion j'ai constaté que ce système d'exploitation était vraiment gourmand. Au démarrage de l'ordinateur il ne reste que 2.40Go disponible et après que l'application Mail se lance, il reste environ 2.10Go. 
Là où ça se gâte c'est lorsque je lance un navigateur internet, que ce soit Safari, Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome ou même Opera, je n'ai plus que 1Go voire même 600Mo disponible. 

Comme j'utilise beaucoup de logiciels en même temps, DreamWeaver, AfterEffects ainsi que Photoshop, deux Navigateurs internet (Mozilla & Safari), Photoshop, Mail et iMessage, j'aimerais donc savoir si je ferais mieux de me procurer une mémoire RAM de 16Go.

Quelle marque devrais-je prendre? Et comment faire pour les placer? Puis-je le faire tout seul? (j'ai déjà vu quelques vidéos où en montre comment faire) ou bien le ramener chez quelqu'un.

Je ne connais pas des bons sites qui proposent des mémoires RAM pour Macbook Pro, donc si vous en connaissez merci de bien vouloir m'en faire part.


Cordialement, Buyn.


----------



## Wootacon (3 Décembre 2012)

@Buyn: tout est dis...


Locke a dit:


> Chez Crucial, il y a un petit script Scanner... http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx ...qui permet de savoir ce que l'on peut installer en fonction de son matériel



Crucial a une très bonne réputation pour la RAM. J'ai 16Go dans mon MBP-2012, pas de soucis, ca tourne sans problème! Pas cher, pas de fdp etc, je te passe les détails! :rateau:

Pour l'installation, un petit tour chez iFixit :
http://www.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro
Je te laisse selectionner ton modèle! 

Tu peux installer ca tout seul, il te faut un tourne-vis cruciforme PH00 en général, ils te le disent sur le site d'ifixit dans le matos sur les tutos! Tu peux en trouver en francais si tu préfères ailleurs, mais à part débrancher le câble d'alimentation et se décharger de l'électricité statique et faire attention à ce que tu fais, tout devrait bien se passer! c'est super simple à réaliser!

Je laisse à d'autres le débat sur 8 ou 16Go! c'est à toi de décider...(sachant qu'en plus le maximum de mémoire accepté dépend de ton modèle, vérifie ca avec l'application "Mactracker" dispo sur le mac app store)


----------



## Bbksoft (3 Décembre 2012)

Pour information GSKILL a sortie une gamme pour MAC (donc bon voltage et fréquence), qui est pas cher et assez performant...


----------



## Buyn (3 Décembre 2012)

ymilynt a dit:


> @Buyn: tout est dis...
> 
> 
> Crucial a une très bonne réputation pour la RAM. J'ai 16Go dans mon MBP-2012, pas de soucis, ca tourne sans problème! Pas cher, pas de fdp etc, je te passe les détails! :rateau:
> ...



Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai fait un petit tour sur Cruciel.fr à l'instant et j'ai trouvé : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=043DAAF1A5CA7304
Est-ce que c'est une bonne RAM?
Elle coûte 73&#8364; pour une 16Go je trouve que c'est vraiment pas chers du tout, parce que j'en avais vu avant des 16Go à 120&#8364; et plus... Donc je me demande si c'est une bonne qualité parce que j'utilise mon ordinateur vraiment beaucoup.


----------



## Wootacon (4 Décembre 2012)

Ca me paraît bon, j'ai regardé ta config et comparé à Mactracker, tout est bon! tu peux commander, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problèmes avec! 
Si tu as un peu de temps pour vérifier et te renseigner, je crois que tu peux mettre une RAM à plus haute fréquence sur ton MBP, 1600MHz au lieu de 1333MHz, mais si tu n'a pas envie de tenter le coup, la RAM que tu as trouvé correspond et ne te causera pas de problèmes! 

Je te reconfirme que Crucial a une très bonne réputation, et ce n'est pas pour rien! ^^ en tout cas, tu peux franchir le pas sans aucune peur!
Je l'ai fais, et je ne suis pas décu pour le moment (bien que cela soit très récent et que mon jugement du coup n'ait que peu de valeur, mais si tu as envie de parcourir les forums pour te réconforter, tu peux!  je te fais gagner du temps!! =P)

PS(de dernière minute): avant de commander, je pense que tu pourras trouver un code promo sur le net (-5%) pour le site de Crucial, ca fais toujours ca d'économisé!


----------



## yoblin (4 Décembre 2012)

Nouvelles barrettes crucial 2X4 Go installées depuis 48H et plus de bug graphique... je touche du bois mais ça m'a l'air bon cette fois ci. Les hypothèses sur le voltage sont renforcées.


----------



## kaos (4 Décembre 2012)

Passage à 8+2 Go ce matin 

Du coup *je vends mes barretes 4+4 Go Crucial *achetée il y a 1 mois (garantie a vie) 
si ça intéresse quelqu&#8217;un ?  env 40 euros port compris je pense .


----------



## Buyn (4 Décembre 2012)

J'ai ce MacBook Pro : http://support.apple.com/kb/SP646?viewlocale=fr_FR

Si je prends cette RAM  : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=043DAAF1A5CA7304

Est-ce qu'elle marchera sans problème?

Parce que je viens de faire un SCAN avec leur logiciel (de Crucial) et comme mémoire RAM recommandée j'ai eu celle-là : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=0140AAF1A5CA7304

C'est quoi la différence?


----------



## kaos (4 Décembre 2012)

C'est les Mémes ram ... la page est différente mais les caracteristiques de la ram sont identiques .

Regarde dans ton menu pomme (a propos de ce mac ) etc .... tu varras les caractéristiques de te ram.

Effectivement certains mac dont le mien fonctionnent avec de la 1333Mhz ou de la 1600 je crois . Mais la différence n'est pas réellement visible, c'est du tunning mais mis bout a bout avec d'autres trucs comme un disque rapide etc ... là on voit la différence .


----------



## Buyn (4 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> C'est les Mêmes RAM ... la page est différente mais les caracteristiques de la ram sont identiques .
> 
> Regarde dans ton menu pomme (à propos de ce mac ) etc .... tu verras les caractéristiques de ta RAM.
> 
> Effectivement certains MAC dont le mien fonctionnent avec de la 1333 Mhz ou de la 1600 Mhz je crois. Mais la différence n'est pas réellement visible, c'est du tunning mais mis bout a bout avec d'autres trucs comme un disque rapide etc ... là on voit la différence .



Salut, merci pour ta réponse.
Ca y est je crois que je vais les prendres. Merci!


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (10 Décembre 2012)

Hello,

J'ai acheté un MBP il y a maintenant 2 mois donc je présume un modèle MI-2012 puisque sans retina.

Je pense le passer en 8 voir même 16GB de Ram.

Si j'ai bien suivi vos discutions il ressort une chose :

- Il faut prendre une ram avec un voltage de 1,35V ?

C'est bien ça sinon je risque d'avoir des soucis... si j'ai tous suivi.

Donc d'après cette liste j'ai meilleur temps de prendre la Patriott du bas et non la corsair :->

Par le passer j'ai toujours travaillé avec du corsair et la il y a de bonne offre pour la corsair value voir même vengeance mais toutes en 1,5v ....

qqn pour me conseiller ?

merci


----------



## Bbksoft (10 Décembre 2012)

Un conseil, rapide, prends de la RAM certifié MAC c'est plus simple, tu as GSKILL et CRUCIAL


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (10 Décembre 2012)

OK vais voir pour du Crucial ou GSkill....

Donc selon toi je prend 2x8gb en 1600 chez un de ses deux et ça va fonctionner sans soucis ? 

thx


----------



## kaos (10 Décembre 2012)

Et si tu passes a 8 Go achete une seule barette de 8 au lieu de 4X2

1.
Comme ça lorsque tu passeras a 16 tu n'auras pas a revendre les 4X2

2.
En plus tu pourras mettre ta barette de 8 plus celle de 2 que tu as dejà

C'est ce que j'ai actuellement, 10Go de ram c'est nikel , je doute que tu ai besoin de 16 Go

Crucial c'est nikel , et tu peux prendre de la 1600Mhz au lieu de la 1333 Mhz


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (10 Décembre 2012)

Il est bien possible que je n'ai pas besoin de 16 effectivement et si je prends 8 je pensais faire comme tu as dis , c'est ^sûre que c'est bien pensé en vu de l'avenir.

Je pense mettre un Windaube 7 en parrallèle, avec parrall desktop ou une machine virtuelle je sais pas encore car j'ai des fois besoin de W7 pour le taff...

Et je me dis que se sera plus confortable avec 8 ou 16... voir 10


----------



## kaos (10 Décembre 2012)

Kaos pour te servir


----------



## Wootacon (11 Décembre 2012)

Bbksoft a dit:


> Un conseil, rapide, prends de la RAM certifié MAC c'est plus simple, tu as GSKILL et CRUCIAL



Complément d'accord suite aux divers problèmes rencontrés précédemment!! 
Et en plus je rajouterais que d'après le peu de mémoires que j'ai vu certifiées MAC, elles étaient toutes avec un voltage de 1,35V, il ne me semble pas en avoir vu en 1,5V...



			
				Kaos a dit:
			
		

> Crucial c'est nikel , et tu peux prendre de la 1600Mhz au lieu de la 1333 Mhz



Complètement d'accord aussi (décidément...), mais de base, les MBP mi-2012 sont déjà à 1600Mhz, donc après pourquoi aller downgrader la RAM? (question prix, différence de 5 seulement pour les 16Go : 2x8Go entre 1600Mhz et 1333Mhz, en plus les fdp sont gratuits...^^). Mais je conçois qu'un des postes précédent puisse porter à confusion.



			
				Kaos a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu passes a 8 Go achete une seule barette de 8 au lieu de 4X2
> 
> 1.
> Comme ça lorsque tu passeras a 16 tu n'auras pas a revendre les 4X2
> ...



Là y'a de l'idée à exploiter plus souvent je pense!!  
Après niveau perf., je serais bien curieux de connaître les différences mais je ne pense pas que ca cause vraiment de gros problèmes!


----------



## kakashi59 (11 Décembre 2012)

Pour les G.Skill compatible aux Mac, j'étais plus sur mais il me semblait avoir bien vu du 1.5V 

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=565

Et j'ai retrouvé le lien qui nous donne le lien du constructeur du dessus  (http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...6gsq-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-8-go-pc12800-84378.html)


----------



## Mathieu L (12 Décembre 2012)

Pas mal cette idée de prendre une barette de 8Go, et se retrouver avec 2+8 
Par contre j'ai eu quelques fois entendu parlé des bienfaits du Dual Channel. Qu'en est il ? C'est un mythe ? C'est pas visible au quotidien ?


----------



## kaos (12 Décembre 2012)

Le dual machin avec la ram ... mouais 

J'aimerais bien qu'on me montre la diff au quotidien , alors oui , en pinaillant sur le bench's on peut peut etre voir la diff, de toute façon les ordi utilisent en priorité la plus grosse barette et la plus rapide d'abord ?

Moi j'ai 8 Go + 2 Go et je n'ai eu auncune différence par rapport a lorsque j'avais que 8 Go
mais j'ai une utilisation standard , web musique mao et un ou deux jeux ....

Le dual chanel et en fait le truc optimum .... c'est mieux si on peut avoir les mêmes marques et même vitesses , mais pas la meme capacité sur chaque barètte .


*En fait si on nous habitue a avoir les deux même barettes c'est uniquement  les sociétés qui économisent sur notre dos ... Rien n&#8217;empêche apple de livrer ses mac avec une barette de 4Go et l'autre libre ? 
Puisque 2X4 et 1X8 Go coutent le méme prix chez crucial ....*



ça donne ça ....


----------



## Mathieu L (12 Décembre 2012)

Ouais c'est vrai que ça peut être une vraiment bonne idée.
J'étudierai ça dans quelques semaines quand je ferai la maj de la ram et du ssd.
merci pour le tuyau en tout cas.


----------



## kaos (12 Décembre 2012)

Sinon je vends mes 2X4 Go Crucial qui datent de 2 mois (garantie a vie )... 35 euros (payée 50 ou 55 ) au cas ou ...

Mais je reste sur le conseil d'achat d'1X8 meme si ça ne me feras pas vendre ma ram


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (13 Décembre 2012)

resalut 

Petite question =)

La différence entre ça :
Trouvé en passant par memoire pour mac modèle etc..
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=87C7D410A5CA7304#

Et ça :
Trouvé en passant par la recherche direct (ddr3,1600,crucial,etc)
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CT2KIT102464BF160B

?
C'est les même non ?
Car en passant par mac > plus en stock et 2  plus cher ...
alors qu'en passant par la recherche normale, y'a du stock ... je sais po quoi faire ...

merci


----------



## kaos (13 Décembre 2012)

Ben oui on dirait la même ... c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on poste deux resultats identiques chez crucial .

Tu t'en fiche , tu commandes et zou


----------



## doudee (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Le macbook pro late 2008 ne gère que 8 go de ram, est-il possible de ne mettre qu'une seule barrette de 8 go ?


----------



## subsole (14 Décembre 2012)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le macbook pro late 2008 ne gère que 8 go de ram, est-il possible de ne mettre qu'une seule barrette de 8 go ?



Il me semble que non (Pas de certitude, il faudrait tester), parce que s'il gérait 8Go sur un slot il serait capable de gérer 12 ou 16Go sur deux slots.


----------



## kaos (15 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Il me semble que non (Pas de certitude, il faudrait tester), parce que s'il gérait 8Go sur un slot il serait capable de gérer 12 ou 16Go sur deux slots.




Moi je pense le contraire / les ports de ram n'ont pas de limites / si son macbook gere 8 Go et qu'il met 1X8 aucun soucis , mais le port libre n'accepteras pas de ram , qu'il soit libre ou pas ...

Il y a donc aucune raison d'acheter 1X8 ...


----------



## Bbksoft (15 Décembre 2012)

Et bien ce n'est pas si simple.
Il y a bien une limite par slot et par controleur, je ne connais pas son mac, mais ATTENTION !


----------



## Th__72 (19 Décembre 2012)

Salut !

Question sûrement maintes fois abordée mais je voudrais confirmation.

Je vais upgrader la RAM de mon iMac et je pensais mettre les barettes inutiles de l'iMac dedans.

C'est un MBP modèle mi-2010 équipé de 4 Go DDR3 1066 Ghz.
Les barettes qu'il va récupérer est un kit de 2x4 Go DDR3 1333 Ghz.

Même si les barettes ne tournent qu'à 1066, est-ce tout de même compatible ?

Merci !


----------



## jolefrei (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'espère que je poste au bon endroit. J'ai un souci assez étrange :

J'ai un Macbook Pro 15" i5 mid-2010 (ram 4Go), et j'ai voulu pour Noël Le booster un peu. Je me suis donc acheté un petit SSD Crucial V4 ainsi qu'un kit de 2 barrettes de DDR3 Corsair 4Go 1066MHz = 8Go.
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/10543875/art/corsair/memoire-portable-mac-memo.html
Je l'ai donc installé sans souci mais au démarrage, mon Mac reste bloqué sur la pomme. 
Le plus étrange est que sur une partition Bootcamp (WinXP) que j'ai sur mon ancien disque, l'ordinateur démarre sans problème. (en revanche Windows ne détecte que 2,17Go mais c'est un problème de génération et de mises à jour je pense...). 

Merci de m'aider !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------




Th__72 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Question sûrement maintes fois abordée mais je voudrais confirmation.
> 
> ...



J'ai parcouru plusieurs forums en anglais qui ne le recommandaient pas. Il y a eu des problèmes d'incompatibilité, même si en théorie ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Th__72 (28 Décembre 2012)

Ok, merci pour ton avis 

Je vais éviter alors


----------



## Tox (28 Décembre 2012)

ymilynt a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> J'ai commandé récemment 2 barrettes de RAM Corsair Vengeance 8Go/1600MHz/1,5V(c'est important...)/PC3 12800/C10/SODIMM DDR3.
> Vous pouvez voir dans ma signature que j'ai un MacBook Pro de mi-2012.
> Je voulais donc passez la mémoire de 4Go à 16Go.
> ...



De mon côté, je viens de passer une paire de barrettes Corsair Vengeance en 1.5 volt de mon 13" à mon 15". Il s'agit de deux MBP mid 2012. Ces barrettes ont fonctionné sans problème sur le 13" durant 4 mois.

Pour l'instant, tout fonctionne à merveille sur le 15". Je viendrai faire un retour d'ici quelques jours .


----------



## Tox (29 Décembre 2012)

Le système tourne depuis hier soir (15h de fonctionnement), aucun artefact a déploré pour l'instant.

Soit les barrettes Corsair Vengeance que j'ai obtenues s'accommodent d'un voltage plus faible, soit certains contrôleurs de MBP sont plus sensibles que d'autres...


----------



## fab18340 (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je voudrais avoir  un petit conseil. Comme vous avez pu le voir, il semblerait que l'on  puisse mettre des barettes de mémoire de 8Go pour passez à 16Go sur  certains mac comme le MBP 13" mid-2010 à 2,4 Ghz. 

=> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258316/des-mac-mi-2010-compatibles-avec-16-go-de-ram
=>http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/12/26/la-liste-des-mac-supportant-les-barrettes-de-8-go-de-ram

Je  suis très intéressé par le fait de booster mon mac à 16Go de ram. Seul  problème où trouver des barrettes de 8Go avec la configuration suivante : 
*204-pin SODIMM, DDR3 PC3-8500, 8Go*2*

J'ai trouvé ces barrettes chez OWC au USA mais en france... RIEN. Sur le site de crucial, j'ai 4*2 mais pas 8*2.
Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider. 

Je vous remercie.
Bien cordialement.


----------



## Tox (29 Décembre 2012)

Si, il y a une référence en 16 Go chez Crucial pour ton Mac.


----------



## fab18340 (29 Décembre 2012)

Tu as le lien? car j'ai pas trouvé avec la configuration que je cherche...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Le système tourne depuis hier soir (15h de fonctionnement), aucun artefact a déploré pour l'instant.
> 
> Soit les barrettes Corsair Vengeance que j'ai obtenues s'accommodent d'un voltage plus faible, soit certains contrôleurs de MBP sont plus sensibles que d'autres...


 
J'ai eu des Corsaire Vengeance dans mon MacBook Pro 15,4 mid-2012 pendant 2 mois sans aucun problème. Je les ai vendues quand je suis passé au Retina et l'acheter n'a jamais eu de problème. 

Les Core i7 troisième génération gèrent : Memory Types DDR3/L/-RS 1333/1600
DDR3 et DDR3L donc 1,5 volt et 1,35 volt. C'est écrit dans les documents Intel.


----------



## Tox (29 Décembre 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Tu as le lien? car j'ai pas trouvé avec la configuration que je cherche...



Oups, faute d'erreur, j'avais lu 2011. Mais je vais trouver une référence 

Voilà, chez Corsair...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai eu des Corsaire Vengeance dans mon MacBook Pro 15,4 mid-2012 pendant 2 mois sans aucun problème. Je les ai vendues quand je suis passé au Retina et l'acheter n'a jamais eu de problème.
> 
> Les Core i7 troisième génération gèrent : Memory Types DDR3/L/-RS 1333/1600
> DDR3 et DDR3L donc 1,5 volt et 1,35 volt. C'est écrit dans les documents Intel.



J'ai fait la même expérience que toi sur deux MBP différents (13" et 15"), tous deux des révisions 2012. Pourtant, il semble que certains soient moins chanceux.


----------



## fab18340 (30 Décembre 2012)

Non non, c'est une barrette de 4Go pour monter à 8Go. Apparemment, il n'y a que OWC qui propose ce que je veux. 

Et deuxième petite question, Si je passe à 16Go, la carte mère va plus chauffer?


----------



## Th__72 (30 Décembre 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Non non, c'est une barrette de 4Go pour monter à 8Go. Apparemment, il n'y a que OWC qui propose ce que je veux.
> 
> Et deuxième petite question, Si je passe à 16Go, la carte mère va plus chauffer?


Salut

Si tu parles toujours du MBP 13" 2.4 GHz mi-2010, ces machines sont bloqués à 8 Go maxi


----------



## fab18340 (30 Décembre 2012)

Et bien plus maintenant 

=> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258316/...c-16-go-de-ram
=>http://www.macbidouille.com/news/201...de-8-go-de-ram


----------



## Tox (30 Décembre 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Non non, c'est une barrette de 4Go pour monter à 8Go. Apparemment, il n'y a que OWC qui propose ce que je veux.
> 
> Et deuxième petite question, Si je passe à 16Go, la carte mère va plus chauffer?



Décidément, je suis bouché... :rateau:

Alors, effectivement, seul OWC propose des barrettes de 8 Go en PC8500.

Si tu es en Europe, à ta place, j'essaierais de la Corsair en PC10600 qui respecte le voltage de 1.5 propre à la carte mère du MBP Core2Duo. Je prendrais juste la précaution de me renseigner sur un éventuel retour.

Une référence parmi d'autres en Suisse : Prodimex.


----------



## kaos (4 Janvier 2013)

_Je place de nouveau cette définition ici / ça pourra surement servir_


*Disponible :*
 Il s&#8217;agit de la quantité de mémoire RAM non utilisée.

*Résidente :*
 Il s&#8217;agit des informations contenues dans la mémoire RAM ne pouvant  être transférées au disque dur de l&#8217;ordinateur Mac. La quantité de  mémoire résidente dépend des applications que vous utilisez.

*Active :*
 Il s&#8217;agit des informations contenues dans la mémoire RAM et récemment utilisées.

*Inactive :*
 Il s&#8217;agit des informations contenues dans la mémoire RAM non utilisées actuellement, mais récemment utilisées.
 Si, par exemple, vous avez utilisé l&#8217;application Mail et que vous  l&#8217;avez ensuite fermée, la mémoire RAM utilisée par cette application est  marquée comme inactive. La mémoire inactive est disponible pour une  utilisation par une autre application, comme la mémoire disponible.  Cependant, si vous ouvrez l&#8217;application Mail avant que sa mémoire  inactive ne soit utilisée par une autre application, Mail s&#8217;ouvre plus  rapidement, car sa mémoire inactive est convertie en mémoire active, et  n&#8217;est donc pas chargée depuis le disque qui est plus lent.

*Utilisée :*
 Il s&#8217;agit de la quantité totale de mémoire RAM utilisée.

*Taille MV :*
 Il s&#8217;agit de la quantité totale de mémoire virtuelle pour tous les processus sur l&#8217;ordinateur Mac. 

*Entrées pages :/Sorties pages :*
 Ce terme fait référence à la quantité d&#8217;informations déplacées entre  la mémoire  RAM et le disque dur de l&#8217;ordinateur Mac. Cette quantité  correspond au  total cumulé des données que Mac OS X a déplacées entre la  mémoire RAM et le disque dur de l&#8217;ordinateur Mac. 
*Remarque :* le nombre entre parenthèses correspond à l&#8217;activité récente de la page.

*Conseil :* les sorties de pages se produisent lorsque  l&#8217;ordinateur Mac doit écrire des informations depuis la mémoire RAM vers  le disque dur (car la mémoire RAM est saturée). L&#8217;ajout de mémoire RAM  peut réduire les sorties de pages.

*Fichier d&#8217;échange utilisé :*
 Il s&#8217;agit de la quantité d&#8217;informations copiée dans le fichier d&#8217;échange, sur le disque dur de l&#8217;ordinateur Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 1067676 (4 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup Kaos, j'ignorais tout ça


----------



## kaos (4 Janvier 2013)

et moi je ne le retiens pas


----------



## Jacques L (12 Janvier 2013)

j'espère avoir mal compris http://support.apple.com/kb/SP4?viewlocale=fr_FR mais il semblerait bien qu'avec ses 4 Go mon MBP soit au maxi possible? :mouais:


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> j'espère avoir mal compris http://support.apple.com/kb/SP4?viewlocale=fr_FR mais il semblerait bien qu'avec ses 4 Go mon MBP soit au maxi possible? :mouais:



Tu peux passer à 4 + 2 Go, soit 6 Go maxi. Source : Mactracker.


----------



## Jacques L (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci Tox, peux-tu me donner le lien pour que j'aille voir sur mactracker? 
En tout cas ça a l'air plutôt rare comme modèle, j'en ai trouvé qu'un seul sur MacWay à 130  pour la barrette de 4 et en désespoir de cause je suis allé faire un tour sur ebay et priceminister, et là aucune 
Si quelqu'un a une piste pour une barrette pas trop cher ce serait sympa


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2013)

Mactracker

J'ai trouvé ça, après une recherche rapide.


----------



## Jacques L (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour mactracker, j'ignorais que ça se trouvait sur l'app store et je n'avais vu nulle part cette config à 6 Go
Pour le lien vers les mémoires, je pense que http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT51264AC667 le modèle 4 Go va bien?


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2013)

C'est le lien que je viens de te proposer


----------



## Jacques L (13 Janvier 2013)

oups:love:
C'est fait, j'ai passé la commande, je donnerai le résultat quand elle sera installée.
Merci


----------



## Jacques L (20 Janvier 2013)

Ça y est j'ai maintenant 6 Go d'installés et reconnus, et j'ai une amélioration générale, moins de roues qui tournent et safari est nettement plus réactif.
Une bonne opération donc  même si ça me fait prendre davantage conscience que mon MBP a maintenant > de 4 ans et que je vais probablement rencontrer à l'avenir des difficultés pour me maintenir au niveau suivant la future gourmandise des MàJ


----------



## MacEye (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de commander ce kit chez crucial CT3309088 

8GB Kit (4GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM  Upgrade for a Apple MacBook Pro 2.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (15-inch DDR3) Mid-2009 System.

Quelqu'un a t-il un retour ou un conseil particulier à me fournir sur ce produit ?

Bon week-end à tous 

Stéphane


----------



## kaos (2 Février 2013)

que des bons retour de chez crucial , ils sont tres tres bon !

Ton mac peut monter a combien de ram ?

j'ai trouvé ça / t'es vraiment bloqué à 8 Go ? http://support.apple.com/kb/SP544?viewlocale=fr_FR

Parfois apple dit max 8Go mais les mises a jour logiciels permettent de mettre plus . ( a verifier )


----------



## MacEye (2 Février 2013)

Bonsoir Kaos,

merci pour ton retour !  Pour l'instant je suis les recommandations de la Pomme. Après il se peut que ma machine reconnaisse simplement plus de 8 Go mais si il n'adresse pas la mémoire supplémentaire. Sur le lien de la fiche, il disent bien extensible jusqu'a 8 Go


----------



## Tox (2 Février 2013)

Mactracker annonce 8 Go maximum.


----------



## MacEye (5 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je viens d'installer mes modules de Crucial et pas de soucis ! Je suis encore tranquille pour un bon moment je crois...

Bonne soirée

Stéphane


----------



## kaos (5 Février 2013)

un peu de ram et un SSD , ça change la donne hein  ?


----------



## MacEye (5 Février 2013)

kaos a dit:


> un peu de ram et un SSD , ça change la donne hein  ?



C'est sur ..... c'est comme le jour et la nuit 

Mais je pense que c'est surtout le SSD qui change tout car c'est de la que vient le goulot d'étranglement. C'est la pièce de la machine (la sainte machine ) la plus lente.

Bonne soirée à tous 

Stéphane


----------



## photoboost (8 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, voila j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour booster un peu mon mbp car sur des grosses applis comme photoshop il n'arrête pas de planter. Donc en parcourant un peu les forums j'ai pu comprendre qu'il fallait augmenter la mémoire. Fin bref je n'y comprends rien du tout là dedans. J'ai un Macbook pro 13 pouces que j'ai acheté en septembre 2012, je suis sous OS X 10.8.2 mountain lion, j'ai un processeur 2.5 GHz Intel Core i5 et j'ai actuellement 4 Go 1600 MHz DDR3 de mémoire. (Tout ça pour faire mon savant mais je recopie bêtement sans comprendre ce qu'il y a écrit dans à propos de ce mac)  Je voulais vous demander ce que je devais faire pour mieux faire tourner mon mac sur des gros logiciels comme photoshop CS6. J'ai vu aussi sur le site Apple qu'il y avait possibilité de configurer un mbp 4 Go 1600 MHz DDR3 en 8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3 donc est-ce que c'est ce qu'il faut que je fasse. Si oui comment le faire ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Jacques L (8 Février 2013)

tout ce que j'ai lu sur ce fil confirme que 8 Go (ou plus) améliorent réellement le fonctionnement de ML


----------



## photoboost (8 Février 2013)

C'est bien ça ? donc si j'ai bien chercher et que j'ai vu juste il me suffi d'acheter ça:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25614/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1600-mhz-ddr3-pc3-12800.html 

et de les installer et tout roule ?


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2013)

photoboost a dit:


> C'est bien ça ? donc si j'ai bien chercher et que j'ai vu juste il me suffi d'acheter ça:
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25614/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1600-mhz-ddr3-pc3-12800.html
> 
> et de les installer et tout roule ?



Bonjour,
Si ton MBP est bien un MacBook Pro 13, Mid 2012 (le non Retina ) tu peux aller jusqu'à 16Go de RAM soit deux barrettes de 8 Go modèle  => 204-pin PC3-12800 (1600 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

photoboost a dit:


> donc si j'ai bien chercher et que j'ai vu juste il me suffi d'acheter ça:
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25614/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1600-mhz-ddr3-pc3-12800.html


Bonjour,

 autre possibilité, 16 Go : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT102464BF160B

Comme dit subsole ce Mac accepte 16 Go de RAM : si le budget le permet, go !


----------



## photoboost (8 Février 2013)

bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.
Oui j'ai la version mid 2012 non rétina donc je peux bien mettre 16 go mais est-ce que pour une utilisation je dirais simple de mon mac (j'ai juste photoshop qui merdouille) je joue pas à des gros jeux ni rien bon je risque d'être amené à utiliser des gros logiciels de montage d'images et tout et tout... Je sais que 16 ça peut qu'être mieux par rapport à 8 mais si 8 suffisent largement pourquoi payer plus cher quelque chose qui ne me servira peut être à rien ? Par contre je sais pas si ça a un rapport ou non mais je préfère dire une ineptie .... le mbp qui à 8go de ram d'office sur Apple store il a un processeur bicur Intel Core i7 à 2,9 GHz alors que le mien a un processeur bicur Intel Core i5 à 2,5 GHz si je lui mets plus de ram dans le bide est-ce qu'il ne va pas planter à ce niveau là ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

La vitesse du processeur et la quantité de RAM sont 2 données complètement indépendantes.

Pour la quantité de RAM, il n'y a pas de réponse formelle : 4 Go sous Mountain Lion, c'est bien mais sans plus, 8 Go sont très préférables.

Mais si on considère que 8 Go est la bonne quantité aujourd'hui, qu'en sera-t-il dans 2 ans ?
(je n'ai pas la réponse).

Le "risque" a acheter 8 Go (2x4) aujourd'hui, c'est d'avoir à tout changer dans 2 ans pour mettre 16 Go (2x8).


----------



## Mathieu L (8 Février 2013)

Dis donc le prix de la RAM est remonté non ? 
Je regardais le prix en décembre quand j'ai acheté mon mbp13.
Pour 2*4go crucial il fallait compter 40-45 euros.
Maintenant elle est à 55 euros ... 
Je vais attendre un peu.


----------



## photoboost (8 Février 2013)

merci @renaud31  je pense que je vais prendre les 16go du coup et pour les changer soi même c'est compliqué ? par ce que j'ai déjà fait la bêtise de vouloir changer moi même l'écran de mon iphone résultat je l'ai bousiller = bouton home qui marchait plus au remontage, colle de l'écran qui ne tenait pas et la fiche de branchement de l'écran tactile s'est sectionnée une semaine après (je sais j'ai fait fort :casse: ou vous pensez qu'il vaut mieux que j'aille chez un informaticien avec mon mac et mes barrettes pour que ce soit bien fait quitte à payer ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

C'est très facile à faire mais il faut impérativement un très bon tournevis Phillips 000.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## kaos (8 Février 2013)

photoboost a dit:


> bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.
> Oui j'ai la version mid 2012 non rétina donc je peux bien mettre 16 go mais est-ce que pour une utilisation je dirais simple de mon mac (j'ai juste photoshop qui merdouille) je joue pas à des gros jeux ni rien bon je risque d'être amené à utiliser des gros logiciels de montage d'images et tout et tout... Je sais que 16 ça peut qu'être mieux par rapport à 8 mais si 8 suffisent largement pourquoi payer plus cher quelque chose qui ne me servira peut être à rien ? Par contre je sais pas si ça a un rapport ou non mais je préfère dire une ineptie .... le mbp qui à 8go de ram d'office sur Apple store il a un processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i7 à 2,9 GHz alors que le mien a un processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i5 à 2,5 GHz si je lui mets plus de ram dans le bide est-ce qu'il ne va pas planter à ce niveau là ?




As tu vraiment besoin de 16 Go ? 
Achète 1X8 pour commencer non ?  du coup tu auras 10 Go /  donc une barrette de 2 que tu as dejà et la 8 que tu achètes.
Le jour ou tu veux passer à 16, tu n'auras qu'une autre barette a changer / ça se fait en 2 minutes, c'est tres tres simple / regarde sur le net , tu verras pleins de photos , c'est bien plus simple qu'un iphone.
rebaud31 a raison 

Je te conseille vivement Crucial / pas cher / rapide et garantie a vie .
1 barrette de 8 Go moins de 50 euros


Déjà avec 10Go , ton ordi va envoyer , la carte graphique aura elle aussi plus de ram .
Ensuite , ben c'est passer au SSD / là encore Crucial fait bien les choses .
j'ai trouvé un M4 Crucial 256 Go chez amazon à 170 euros - chez Crucial.fr il est à 20 euros de + 

Si j'avais vu ce qu'était un SSD avant, je l'aurais acheté direct - c'est indécent !
Le lancement d'un gros photoshop c'est moins de 10 secondes , le démarae de la machine, 20/30 secondes a tout casser , la copie d'un divx de 700 Mo / 2/3 secondes 

BIM


----------



## photoboost (8 Février 2013)

Merci pour le lien renaud31  par contre pourquoi ils disent que le maxi c'est 8go sur mbp mid 2012 ?

Kaos: c'est quoi un SSD ?  (ne m'en voulez pas)


----------



## kaos (8 Février 2013)

J'ai un macbook pro 2011 et je peux mettre 16 Go mais j'ai 8+2
Donc si tu as un 2012 tu peux mettre 16 Go / ou tu as vu 8 Max 

Un SSD c'est un disque dur mais dedans c'est comme de la ram au lieu de plateaux mettaliques qui tournent / c'est indispensable pour les Pro de la photos musique et video .

Les avantages 

-Pas de chaleur ou tres peu
-Ne crains pas les chocs comme un disque mécanique
-Les débits de lectures et ecritures sont indécents !

Si tu shoot avec un gros boitier, l'imort de photo est extrêmement rapide .

Par exemple , un disque 5400 Tm (livré avec un MBP) envoie du 70/Mo (un truc comme ça ) secondes, un SSD monte à 500 Mo/s
Je te laisse imaginer le lancement d'un gros photoshop  c'est quelques secondes ...




Voici le bench de mon disque dur 5400Tm natif livré dans le macbook pro
*Résultat du test 47.62*









Bench du SSD M4 crucial / 
*Resultat 563* BIM :love:






Le montage, aussi rapide que la ram 






Le SSD donne vraiment une autre ampleur a ta machine , c'est comme si on te livrait une voiture capable de monter
à 200KM mais on te livre un moteur qui monte à 20kmh- la proportion est exactement la meme avec un SSD 
c'est presque 100 fois plus rapide qu'un HD basique .

voilou ...


----------



## photoboost (9 Février 2013)

Pour répondre à ta première question c'est dans le lien de renaud31 que j'ai vu ça  j'ai choisis macbook pro 13 pouces mi-2012 y a écrit mémoire maximum 8 Go 

Après pour le disque dur SSD j'ai compris  le soucis pour moi ce sera de le choisir étant donné que j'y comprends rien de rien 
mais par contre le bench  rien compris vraiment pas mon fort l'informatique


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2013)

Heu ? c'est quoi ce lien là ? c'est bizarre effectivement , elle n'est pas a jour a mon avis car certaines machines sont au début affichées avec par ex 8Go max mais l'evolution de mac os fait que on peut ensuite en mettre plus .

Je te garantie que j'ai un MBP 13 i5 de Juillet 2011 et je peut mettre 16 Go puisque j'ai déjà 10 Go

Pour les bench's ,c'est des logiciels qui font le résultats de test de tout l'ordinateur, pour comparer il faut par contre utiliser le meme logiciel .
Là je n'avais sélectionné le test que du disque dur .

Quand a choisir , ben tu es au bon endroit et c'est pour ça que je t'aiguille, chose qu'on a aussi fait pour moi ici même ...

Rien de tres compliqué jusque là ....


----------



## photoboost (9 Février 2013)

ben je viens de faire un prit tour sur crucial et ils disent 16go en DDR3 PC3-12800 j'en ai aussi profiter pour chercher un peu des SSD  y'a pas mal de truc que je pige pas mais bon comme il y a la possibilité de choisir son matos au départ et qu'ils te sortent que des références compatibles je pense que ça devrait être bon 

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=C32EDB6BA5CA7304

mais le prix :afraid: mon porte feuille va encore boiter ... Fin je vais attendre je pense 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2013)

regarde chez amazon , je te l'ai dis c'est 170 euros .

Et pour la ram, je doute vraiment que 16 Go te soit d'un grand interet , prends 1X8Go , et le SSD M4 256 Go

Soit 170 Eur + 50 = 220 Euros pour un upgrade comme ça , c'est pas énorme en comparaison de la machine que tu vas avoir .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2013)

photoboost a dit:


> Merci pour le lien renaud31  par contre pourquoi ils disent que le maxi c'est 8go sur mbp mid 2012 ?


Ne soit pas étonné par cet écart : Crucial prend toujours en compte la spécification de Apple lors de la sortie de la machine.

Pour connaitre la RAM maximum possible, on peut se fier au logiciel Mactracker, qui dit pour ton ordi :

*16 GB (Actual)* 8 GB (Apple)
2 x 204-pin PC3-12800 (1600 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## photoboost (12 Février 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Soit 170 Eur + 50 = 220 Euros pour un upgrade comme ça , c'est pas énorme en comparaison de la machine que tu vas avoir .



Oui c'est sur en comparaison avec le résultat c'est pas énorme mais la fac me permet pas ça  je vais attendre mon boulot d'été hein  



Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour connaitre la RAM maximum possible, on peut se fier au logiciel Mactracker, qui dit pour ton ordi :
> 
> *16 GB (Actual)* 8 GB (Apple)
> 2 x 204-pin PC3-12800 (1600 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM



Merci pour la confirmation


----------



## t7x (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour ! 
Avec l'arrivée de mon iMac 27', mon vaillant MBP 13' (mi-2010) va devenir ma machine d'appoint, mais je compte quand même la nettoyer, et l'upgrader un peu (SSD + RAM).

Concernant la RAM, j'y connais pas grand chose (à part comment la changer ) mais d'après les informations que j'ai : 

4 Go (deux modules SO-DIMM de 2 Go) de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 066 MHz (extensible jusqu'à 8 Go)

A la base, je comptais upgrader la RAM de mon iMac à 16go, et utiliser les barrettes de 4go dans mon MBP, je suis presque sur que ce n'est pas possible, mais je préfère demander l'avis d'expert 

A part ça, vous avez une marque spéciale à conseiller ? 

Merci !


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2013)

Personnellement, j'essaierais les barrettes de l'iMac sur le MBP. Ils disposent du même connecteur et seule la fréquence du bus change. Sachant que souvent qui peut le plus, peut le moins...

Mais c'est sans garantie.

Sinon, Crucial.


----------



## Jacques L (13 Février 2013)

Ça vaut le coup d'essayer


----------



## t7x (17 Février 2013)

Merci !


----------



## Miami (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour à vous, je voudrai passer mon macbook pro 13" de fin 2009 à 8GO (actuellement 2x2 1067mhz).
Ma fille à un Macbook Pro 13" de 2012 (mémoire: 2x4 1600mhz) et elle voudrait passer directement à 16GO (photoshop)
Puis-je installer sa mémoire dans le mien et lui prendre 16go direct pour elle?
Qui peut le plus peut le moins?


----------



## Tox (22 Février 2013)

Le seul moyen de la savoir : essayer...


----------



## Miami (22 Février 2013)

Mais tu crois qu'elle va me laisser faire?  En plus, je me suis planté! C'est 4GO et non 8 qu'elle a!
Sinon, personne n'a essayé? Parce que quitte à racheter de la ram, autant qu'elle soit compatible avec un futur modele.


----------



## Tox (23 Février 2013)

Je ne comprends plus...
Si ta machine a déjà 4 Go, tu ne vas plus exploiter la mémoire de la machine de ta fille 

Le modèle 2012 accepte 16 Go.

Ton ordinateur accepte 8 Go.

Mais étant donné la situation, tu dois faire des frais pour les deux machines.


----------



## Miami (23 Février 2013)

Oui mais je compte changer mon MacBook Pro vers la fin d'année. je me disais que si je prends de la Ram à 1600mhz, lle me servira pour le prochain...


----------



## Mathieu L (23 Février 2013)

Et concernant les fréquences il me semble que tu peux utiliser de la 1600MHz dans ton ordi, mais qu'il ne l'exploitera pas entièrement.
De la même manière que si tu montes un ssd sata 3 alors que ton ordi n'est qu'en sata 2.


----------



## kazeyoru (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour  à tous,

Je veux booster un peu mon portable car il tire la langue avec Final Cut.

J'ai un mac Book pro 2.53 15 pouces Mid2010 qui tourne sous Os 10.6.8 avec 2G X2 ram.
je souhaite passer à 4Gx2 en DDR3 PC3-8500 Fréquence 1066

Selon vous entre Corsair,et Kingston et la Ram vendu chez les revendeurs Apple, laquelle choisir.

Sachant que j'ai lu plusieurs posts ou la crucial avait tendance à chauffer et que certains disent que la Corsair peu rendre l'Os instable. 

Mon utilisation est principalement avec Final cut Photosphop , des applis qui font vite chauffer la bécane. Donc je ne souhaite pas cramé ma carte avec de la Ram bon marché.

Merci d'avance.

Enfin avez vous un SSD à recommander?


----------



## Tox (23 Février 2013)

Prends Crucial. Je n'ai pas encore lu de retour négatif sur ce forum concernant cette marque.


----------



## Miami (23 Février 2013)

> De la même manière que si tu montes un ssd sata 3 alors que ton ordi n'est qu'en sata 2.


Wé, c'est prévu aussi! Et carrément prendre sata3 pour voir plus loin!


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Février 2013)

Mathieu L a dit:


> Et concernant les fréquences il me semble que tu peux utiliser de la 1600MHz dans ton ordi, mais qu'il ne l'exploitera pas entièrement.
> De la même manière que si tu montes un ssd sata 3 alors que ton ordi n'est qu'en sata 2.



Je suis d'accord pour le SSD un peu moins pour la RAM non pas que cela ne fonctionne pas, mais de toute manière une fois que tu vas changer d'ordinateur la RAM va changer donc pour l'avenir c'est très incertain, donc autant prendre ce qui correspond à ta machine.


----------



## Mathieu L (25 Février 2013)

Je suis d'accord. C'était dans le cas où il récupérait la RAM de sa fille.


----------



## Miami (27 Février 2013)

> Je suis d'accord pour le SSD un peu moins pour la RAM non pas que cela ne fonctionne pas, mais de toute manière une fois que tu vas changer d'ordinateur la RAM va changer donc pour l'avenir c'est très incertain, donc autant prendre ce qui correspond à ta machine.


Oué c pas faux, mais je pensais changer de macbook en fin d'année.


----------



## photoboost (27 Février 2013)

Bonsoir suite à notre discussion sur ce topic concernant les barettes de ram de mon mbp et suite aux conseils de Kaos j'ai commander 8go de ram. Je les ai reçu ce soir. Donc avant de me lancer dans l'installation j'aimerais quelques renseignements. Est-ce que mes dossiers et mes documents ne risquent rien si je change les barettes ? Et est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus convenable de tout sauvegarder d'abord sur un disque dur externe ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jacques L (27 Février 2013)

Une sauvegarde ne peut pas faire de mal  mais sauf si te débrouilles pour faire un court circuit géant dans ton mac, tes données ne risquent rien. Le pire du pire serait qu'elles ne fonctionnent pas ce qui me paraît improbable si ce les bonnes, et dans ce cas tu remettrais les anciennes et tu te retrouverais à ton point de départ.

Mais tu m'interpelles un peu avec ta demande pour la sauvegarde, tu n'en as pas une à jour? Dis-toi bien que la question qu'il faut se poser à propos d'un disque dur, ce n'est pas s'il va planter un jour, mais quand il va le faire


----------



## photoboost (27 Février 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> Une sauvegarde ne peut pas faire de mal  mais sauf si te débrouilles pour faire un court circuit géant dans ton mac, tes données ne risquent rien. Le pire du pire serait qu'elles ne fonctionnent pas ce qui me paraît improbable si ce les bonnes, et dans ce cas tu remettrais les anciennes et tu te retrouverais à ton point de départ.
> 
> Mais tu m'interpelles un peu avec ta demande pour la sauvegarde, tu n'en as pas une à jour? Dis-toi bien que la question qu'il faut se poser à propos d'un disque dur, ce n'est pas s'il va planter un jour, mais quand il va le faire



merci pour ta réponse  non effectivement il faudrait que je fasse une sauvegarde de tous mes documents mais pour cela il faudrait déjà que je m'achète un disque dur externe  donc pour l'instant je n'en ai pas ... j'ai juste une sauvegarde de mes dossiers les plus important sur 2 clés usb différentes. J'espère quand même que mon disque dur tiendra encore un peu longtemps ça fait que 6 mois que j'ai mon mbp  Donc je vais m'affairer a changer cette barrette  et autre question que j'ai oublié de poser.. la barrette sera-t-elle reconnue par mon mac directement au redémarrage ou il faut faire certaines manip ? Merci encore


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2013)

Pas de manipulation particulière. Par contre, n'oublie pas de faire attention à l'électricité statique et munis-toi des bons tournevis ; la visserie est relativement fragile.


----------



## photoboost (27 Février 2013)

Tox a dit:


> Pas de manipulation particulière. Par contre, n'oublie pas de faire attention à l'électricité statique et munis-toi des bons tournevis ; la visserie est relativement fragile.



Merci beaucoup oui j'avais entendu parler de l'électricité statique par contre merci du conseil pour la visserie super fragile  les tournevis chez moi c'est pas ce qu'il manque  reste plus qu'à trouver celui qui fera l'affaire je reviens vous dire si j'ai réussi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------

Et voila  ça va super vite c'est super facile à faire je m'attendais à pire  rien de perdu et 10go de ram dans le bide reste plus qu'a économiser pour le ssd  merci à vous super forum !


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2013)

classe


----------



## Lamar (28 Février 2013)

photoboost a dit:


> Merci beaucoup oui j'avais entendu parler de l'électricité statique par contre merci du conseil pour la visserie super fragile  les tournevis chez moi c'est pas ce qu'il manque  reste plus qu'à trouver celui qui fera l'affaire je reviens vous dire si j'ai réussi
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------
> 
> Et voila  ça va super vite c'est super facile à faire je m'attendais à pire  rien de perdu et 10go de ram dans le bide reste plus qu'a économiser pour le ssd  merci à vous super forum !



C'est vrai que c'est rapide. Surtout si on compte le temps de trouver le bon tournevis.


----------



## trilogy design (8 Mars 2013)

Bjr, en lisant la discussion je me suis dit que je pouvais poser ma question ici, j'ai un macbook pro intel core 2 duo 2.4 Ghz, memoire 4Gb 1067 Mhz ddr3, mi 2010 mais depuis un temps il devient de plus en plus lent, un phénomène que je ne comprends c'est que mon disk dure se vide d'espace tres rapidement, j'ai cherché a savoir ou sont cachés les fichiers temporaires de photoshop pour les suprimer mais je ne les vois pas et je peux liberer 20Gb mais sans y ajouter quelque chose 3jrs apres je perd 5 Gb! je n'y comprend rien de ce fait le Final cut pro tourne au ralenti


----------



## Jacques L (8 Mars 2013)

Ç ne me semble pas l'endroit idéal pour un problème de remplissage trop rapide de DD, mais en attendant, as-tu essayé de nettoyer ton Mac avec Onyx? Si tu ne connais pas, il y a un fil à ce sujet sur Macgé http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-u...de-lauteur-dedans-148224-82.html#post12494085 à télécharger sur le site titanium


----------



## sebastienF_06 (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite changer la ram de mon macbook pro early 2011, mon premier choix aller vers du crucial ( 2X8go) mais j'ai ensuite entendue parler des hyper x de kingston. 

La différence entre ces 2 modele est elle enorme ?


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2013)

Non !


----------



## sebastienF_06 (10 Mars 2013)

dans ce cas que me conseillez vous ? crucial ou kingston ? par ailleurs connaissez vous la garantie chez kingston ?


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2013)

Ce que je constate à la lecture de ce forum, c'est que Crucial obtient un indice de satisfaction très élevé. Plus que Kingston ou Corsair...

Après, à toi de voir...

PS : le plus amusant, c'est que mon MBP est équipé en Corsair


----------



## sebastienF_06 (10 Mars 2013)

Je me tate vraiment car les kingston avec leurs systemes de refroidissement on l'air beaucoup plus adapté a une utilisation portable.

Si je souhaite opter pour les kingston hyper x, quel model est à conseillé ?


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2013)

Un peu de lecture : Crucial et Kingston.

Enfin, je possède des Corsair Vengeance (1600 MHz) et je ne constate aucun problème de chauffe du côté du GPU...


----------



## sebastienF_06 (10 Mars 2013)

J'ai deja lu ces 2 articles, mais j'ai peur que dans le futur ( avec peut etre des maj d'apple ) les 1600 ne sois plus pris en charge .
 Et c'est de ces dans ces articles que j'ai lu que les crucial chauffer plus que les kingston. 

Je trouve deja que les ventilos de mon mbp ce mettent en marche beaucoup trop souvent je pense donc aller vers du kingston. 

Seulement il y a plusieurs model d'hyper x, vers quel model dois - je me tourner ?


EDIT : Je viens juste de remarquer que les barrettes dans l'article kingston etait du 2x4go et je ne trouve pas du 2x8 sur internet est ce normal ?


----------



## kaos (10 Mars 2013)

Moi j'ai opté pour crucial , support français , port compris et garantie a vie , bref la classe , en plus leur site permet de choisir la bonne ram sans se tromper .

Crucial propose en plus des prix abordables pour la Ram comme pour les SSd et a ce jour personne n'en c'est plains sur le forum .

Il est plus rare que des mac users choisissent Kingston mais ça n'enleve rien a leur éventuelle qualité .

Je n'ai lu qu'un message sur leur ram qui faisait un truc bizarre a l'ecran , l'utilisateur a demander le change qui c'est fait rapidement et à été visiblement satisfait de la nouvelle paire .

_PS / si tu veux passer a 8 Go , ne prends pas 2X4 mais 1X8 , c'est le méme prix et du coup tu pourra mettre 8+2 donc 10 Go pour moins de 50 euros :rateau:_
C'est ce que j'ai fais .


----------



## sebastienF_06 (10 Mars 2013)

Je souhaite passer sur du 16go directement. Comme le propose crucial avec c'est 2x8go pour 101&#8364; FDP inclut. 
Mais si pour quelques &#8364; de plus kingston m'offre de meilleurs performances, je suis pret a rajouter quelques &#8364;. Seulement je ne sais pas quel Hyper x choisir en 2x8go.

Merci encore pour toutes ces réponses


----------



## kaos (10 Mars 2013)

il n'y aura pas de meilleur performances puisque en ce qui concerne la ram il y 'a une frequence (vitesse ) compatible avec ton mac donc que tu prennes du 1333 chez machin ou 1333 chez un autre , se sera toujours du 1333mhz

C'est différent pour les disques dur qui eux peuvent avoir des vitesses tres diférentes suivant les modèles malgres la même technologie par ex: la marque X va proposer un SSD Sata 3 avec une pointe en ecriture à 450 Mo alors que la marque Y va proposer un autre SSD sata 3 avec une pointe à 550 Mo en ecriture.

( les chiffres sont bidons c'est juste pour l&#8217;exemple )

Pour conclure, tu te pose les bonnes questions mais pas pour le bon Upgrade


----------



## sebastienF_06 (10 Mars 2013)

Oui je sais tous cela, seulement malgré que les frequences soit les memes, l'idée que les kingston est tendance a moins chauffer ( selon l'article publié plus haut ) me porte a choisir des kingston. j'aurai voulu savoir quel hyper x  2x8go choisir chez kingston 

En tous cas merci encore pour toutes ces informations


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2013)

Tu as donc dû constater qu'il y a peu de référence Hyper X en so-dimm 2x8 Go. La seule référence que j'aie vue concerne un kit à 1600 MHz.


----------



## sebastienF_06 (11 Mars 2013)

aurait tu le nom du model ? pour comparer le prix avec le kit 2x8 de crucial en 1333.


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2013)

KINGSTON HyperX Plug and Play [KHX16S9P1K2/16]
DDR3 16GB [2x8GB] DDR1866 (PC3-15000) SO-DIMM Notebook

Description: 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 SODIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Plug n Play 
Detailed Specifications: Standard 1G X 64 Non-ECC 1600MHz 204-pin Unbuffered SODIMM (DDR3, 1.5V, CL9, FBGA, Gold) 
Form Factor: Memory Module 
Pieces/Unit: 2 (Two 8GB modules, totaling 16GB) 



Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi le nom fait référence à 1866 MHz...


----------



## sebastienF_06 (11 Mars 2013)

merci ! Je pense au final opter pour ce model la 

Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## newger (11 Mars 2013)

Bonjours a tous 

voila je voulais savoir si il y a moyen d' up gradée la ram de mon mbp 2010 ( 2,4ghz i5 - gf 330m - 4go 1067mhz) en 8 go 1333mhz ou mieux en 1600 mhz ?
je suis actuelement sous 10.8 et je vais peut être passée en 10.9 si il up l open gl et boost les driver et que le tout est stable donc je pense que up gradée ma ram ne fera pas de mal. 

Est ce possible?


----------



## Jacques L (12 Mars 2013)

va sur App Store et télécharge Mac tracker, il te dira tout sur ton Mac et ce que tu peux faire  mais 2010, ne t'attends pas à des miracles, Quant à 10.9 il va falloir attendre encore un bout de temps


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2013)

newger a dit:


> Bonjours a tous
> 
> voila je voulais savoir si il y a moyen d' up gradée la ram de mon mbp 2010 ( 2,4ghz i5 - gf 330m - 4go 1067mhz) en 8 go 1333mhz ou mieux en 1600 mhz ?
> je suis actuelement sous 10.8 et je vais peut être passée en 10.9 si il up l open gl et boost les driver et que le tout est stable donc je pense que up gradée ma ram ne fera pas de mal.
> ...



Bonjour 
Il n'y a aucun intérêt à mettre de la RAM en 1333 ou 1600 à la place de RAM 1067Mhz, puisque la RAM se calera sur la vitesse du bus.

Par contre, passer de 4Go à 8 Go c'est bien. 
Le Modèle de RAM qu'il te faut => 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM

Si tu veux réellement donner un sérieux coup de _boost_ à ton MBP, change le DD par un SSD, à l'utilisation c'est énorme.


----------



## newger (12 Mars 2013)

Merci de vos conseilles ^^

Donc mon mbp de 2010 restera bloqué a 1067mhz ?

Si je met cette ram :  Crucial for Mac SO-DIMM 8 Go (2 x 4 Go) DDR3 1066 MHz CL7

ca fonctionnera non?

Et qu'est ce que vous me conseillais j ai vu que Crucial et Kingston avais plus la côte par rapport au autre mais entre les 2 ?

Il y a une difference de 10eur entre les 2 donc je me demandé pourquoi? ...


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2013)

newger a dit:


> Merci de vos conseilles ^^
> Donc mon mbp de 2010 restera bloqué a 1067mhz ?


Oui.



newger a dit:


> Si je met cette ram :  Crucial for Mac SO-DIMM 8 Go (2 x 4 Go) DDR3 1066 MHz CL7
> ca fonctionnera non?



Je t'ai déjà donné la référence dans mon autre post.




newger a dit:


> Et qu'est ce que vous me conseillais j ai vu que Crucial et Kingston avais plus la côte par rapport au autre mais entre les 2 ?
> 
> Il y a une difference de 10eur entre les 2 donc je me demandé pourquoi? ...



Se sont deux bonnes marques, personnellement j'utilise de la Crucial, le reste c'est une affaire de marketing.


----------



## newger (12 Mars 2013)

Oui je sais dsl c'etait pour être sur ^^ j ai verifié avec mac tracker.

Et oui je pense que je vais opter pour la crucial je vois pas trop la difference avec la kingstone.

Merci pour tout en tous cas c'etait trés sympa.


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2013)

newger a dit:


> Oui je sais dsl c'etait pour être sur ^^ j ai verifié avec mac tracker.
> 
> Et oui je pense que je vais opter pour la crucial je vois pas trop la difference avec la kingstone.
> 
> Merci pour tout en tous cas c'etait trés sympa.



 De rien, mais pense au SSD.


----------



## newger (12 Mars 2013)

oui le ssd va venir aprés je pense a un 512 GO de tout facon je pense que mon mac suprotera pas plus même si les 720 GO devenait abordable ... 

Mais je sais pas comment le remplacer...

j avais lu une fois qu un ssd ne pouvais pas prendre la place du disque dur d'origine et qu'il fallais le mettre a la place du lecteur cd c vrai ?

Dans tout les cas je ne sais comment faire...


----------



## Coxor (14 Mars 2013)

kaos a dit:


> _PS / si tu veux passer a 8 Go , ne prends pas 2X4 mais 1X8 , c'est le méme prix et du coup tu pourra mettre 8+2 donc 10 Go pour moins de 50 euros :rateau:_
> C'est ce que j'ai fais .



J'avais cru lire une fois qu'il était conseillé d'avoir 2 même barrettes dans les 2 slots, aurais je rêvé ?


----------



## Tox (14 Mars 2013)

Chuuuuut... Ne lance pas Kaos sur le sujet


----------



## Johaze (16 Mars 2013)

Salut,

Je vais recevoir mon macbook pro 15" d'ici peu mais avec seulement 4Go de ram.

J'aimerai savoir qu'elle solution est la plus efficace?

acheter un kit 2 fois 4 Go  ou acheter une barrette à 8 Go pour passer à 10 GO?
laquelle de ces 2 solutions fonctionnera la mieux?

merci


----------



## Tox (16 Mars 2013)

2x8 Go 

Franchement, à quoi bon économiser 40.-  sur des machines à plus de 1500.- ?

En outre, tu procéderas ainsi à une seule opération de démontage, au lieu de deux. Car, c'est certain, à un moment ou à un autre, tu penseras à ajouter la deuxième barrette de 8 Go 

Pour ce qui est des retours d'expérience avec deux barrettes de tailles différentes, les témoignages sont peu nombreux. Kaos n'a pas noté de perte de performance, ce qui semble bon signe...


----------



## Coxor (16 Mars 2013)

Dac merci Tox


----------



## tommbo (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Quelle RAM choisir pour un Upgrade Macbook pro 15" early 2011 entre :

8go (2x4) de marque Kingston HyperX ou 16go (2x8) d'une marque plus standard ex: Crucial.

Car après quelques heures passé sur le net à fouiller j'ai trouvé un  test qui confronte plusieurs RAM et apparemment un kit 8go (2x4) de chez  Kingston aurait de meilleures resultat qu'un kit 16 sur plusieurs niveaux. 

Alors qu'en pensez vous ? Des conseils ? 
P.S: Concernant la compatibilté avec 16go de ram pour mon modele, il accepte donc ok 
et pour la cadence c'est ok egalement 1333, 1600. 

La question est posé ! Faites vous plaisir et merci d'avance .

Voici le lien du comparatif: 

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page2

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/446/page2


----------



## tommbo (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Quelle RAM choisir pour un Upgrade Macbook pro 15" early 2011 entre :

8go (2x4) de marque Kingston HyperX ou 16go (2x8) d'une marque plus standard ex: Crucial.

Car après quelques heures passé sur le net à fouiller j'ai trouvé un  test qui confronte plusieurs RAM et apparement un kit 8go (2x4) de chez  Kingston aurait de meilleures resultat qu'un kit 16. 

Alors qu'en pensez vous ? Des conseils ? 
P.S: Concernant la compatibilté avec 16go de ram pour mon modele, il accepte donc ok 
et pour la cadence c'est ok egalement 1333, 1600. 

La question est posé ! Faites vous plaisir et merci d'avance .

Voici le lien du comparatif: 

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page2

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/446/page2


----------



## kaos (16 Mars 2013)

Johaze a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je vais recevoir mon macbook pro 15" d'ici peu mais avec seulement 4Go de ram.
> 
> ...



Tu peux d'abord acheter 1X8 et avoir 10Go c'est dejà énorme , et ensuite si le besoin s'en fais sentir tu mettra 16Go mais c'est quand même des cas particulier ( pour l'instant )
Apres comme dis tox pourquoi s&#8217;embêter mais dans ce cas ça couteras pareil , c'est pas une économie mais un deport ... c'est aussi bete d'avoir 16Go si ils servent pas . 

Moi j'ai aussi 10 Go


----------



## Johaze (16 Mars 2013)

Ok donc merci pour les réponses.

je vais alors me contenter d'une barrette à 8 Go pour l'instant.

@+


----------



## kaos (16 Mars 2013)

Johaze a dit:


> Ok donc merci pour les réponses.
> 
> je vais alors me contenter d'une barrette à 8 Go pour l'instant.
> 
> @+



Tu pourras trouver un logiciels du nom de iFreemem qui permet de voir et rafraichir la ram en barre de tache en haut /


----------



## VeryBigBro (20 Mars 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Tu pourras trouver un logiciels du nom de iFreemem qui permet de voir et rafraichir la ram en barre de tache en haut /



pasbonpasbonpasbon


----------



## Jacques L (21 Mars 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> pasbonpasbonpasbon


 à propos de iFreemem ou du graphique


----------



## VeryBigBro (21 Mars 2013)

iFreemem et tout les softs d'_"optimisation"_ de mémoire, ça lance une demande en ram plus que nécéssaire pour lui allouer la ram qui est au repos et ensuite la libérer. C'est pas une bonne chose pour le système, même si on a l'impression d'avoir plus de ram dispo.

Le mythe de la Ram Free (plus j'en ai, plus j'ai une grosse kekette) c'est _juste un mythe_, ça ne sert a rien


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Le mythe de la Ram Free (plus j'en ai, plus j'ai une grosse kekette) c'est _juste un mythe_, ça ne sert a rien



Mais, vient le moment ou ta kekette fait du  priapisme, et là, t'es bien content de pour voir la purger dans le Terminal. 
Ce n'est pas salle, pense aux fleurs. 

Amis de la poésie bonjour.


----------



## MadyRoar (22 Mars 2013)

Hello tout le monde ! 

J'ai décidé d'upgrader mon MBP 2012 (2.5GHz i5 avec 4Go 1600MhZ DDR3) au niveau de la ram.
D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net et sur le forum (qui regorge d'informations !!), il en ressort que les Corsair et Kingston s'en tirent plutôt bien (Crucial aussi).

Instinctivement, je serai allé vers Kingston (pour la dissipation de chaleur toussa).
Bon choix ? C'est pour du 16Go.

J'ai repéré ces barrettes: 
http://www.amazon.fr/Kingston-Hyper...GI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1363982929&sr=8-10

http://www.amazon.fr/Kingston-Hyper...MW/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1363982929&sr=8-16

Quelle est la différence ? (hormis la couleur, mais on s'en fout une fois montées  )
Aussi, je suis tombé sur celles-ci :
http://www.amazon.fr/Kingston-Hyper...I6LS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1363982929&sr=8-9

Utile ou pas ? J'ai lu que seul le 1800 était supporté mais pour 8Go de ram. Donc 2133... hm hm.

D'avance merci pour vos avis éclairés.
Bonne soirée à tous.

Mady

PS: désolé pour le doublon de topic, j'avais carrément zappé celui ci :rose:


----------



## Th__72 (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Même si j'ai ma petite idée, je voudrais votre avis 

Une annonce proposant UNE barrette de 16 Go DDR3 1066 MHz... à 20 ...

Déjà est-ce que ce type de barrette existe réellement ?


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2013)

Google est trop fort  ====> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00125122.html


----------



## Th__72 (24 Mars 2013)

J'ai déjà vu cette barrette, merci 

Mais je suis dans la rubrique MacBook Pro donc je parlais de barrette au format "compact" pour MacBook Pro


----------



## VeryBigBro (24 Mars 2013)

Mais au dela de ça, tu as l'ordre de prix  138&#8364;, je pense que même grand coup de chance, la tienne ne peut pas être à 20&#8364;...


----------



## lejoss (9 Avril 2013)

MadyRoar a dit:


> Hello tout le monde !
> 
> J'ai décidé d'upgrader mon MBP 2012 (2.5GHz i5 avec 4Go 1600MhZ DDR3) au niveau de la ram.
> D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net et sur le forum (qui regorge d'informations !!), il en ressort que les Corsair et Kingston s'en tirent plutôt bien (Crucial aussi).
> ...



La différence entre les 2 : la grise est en CL9, la bleue en CL10

La dernière n'est pas pour les portables...


----------



## kaos (9 Avril 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> pasbonpasbonpasbon




Pourquoi c'est pas bon ? ... c'est pas un coup de baguette magique, je te conseille de te pencher sur les définitions 


*Disponible :*
 Il s&#8217;agit de la quantité de mémoire RAM non utilisée.
*Résidente :*
 Il s&#8217;agit des informations contenues dans la mémoire RAM ne pouvant  être transférées au disque dur de l&#8217;ordinateur Mac. La quantité de  mémoire résidente dépend des applications que vous utilisez.
*Active :*
 Il s&#8217;agit des informations contenues dans la mémoire RAM et récemment utilisées.
*Inactive :*
 Il s&#8217;agit des informations contenues dans la mémoire RAM non utilisées actuellement, mais récemment utilisées.
_Si, par exemple, vous avez utilisé l&#8217;application Mail et que vous  l&#8217;avez ensuite fermée, la mémoire RAM utilisée par cette application est  marquée comme inactive. La mémoire inactive est disponible pour une  utilisation par une autre application, comme la mémoire disponible.  Cependant, si vous ouvrez l&#8217;application Mail avant que sa mémoire  inactive ne soit utilisée par une autre application, Mail s&#8217;ouvre plus  rapidement, car sa mémoire inactive est convertie en mémoire active, et  n&#8217;est donc pas chargée depuis le disque qui est plus lent._
*Utilisée :*
 Il s&#8217;agit de la quantité totale de mémoire RAM utilisée.


Donc si je lance une suite Adooble et que je la ferme , le système va garder de la ram au cas ou je le relancerais après, sachant que j'en aurais plus besoin je peux libérer toute cette ram pour autre chose / Basta 
( le système le ferais tôt ou tard mais ça permet de le faire en 1 clic )

Pas de magie , pas de bidouille , c'est bête comme choux .
Si ces petits logiciels qui ne sont que des raccourcis de fonctions déjà implantées dans mac osx ne servaient à rien , ça se saurait quand même.

Je pourrais aussi cité Onyx qui lui aussi , n'est qu'une interface de fonctions avancées déjà présente dans le système
et permettant d'y avoir accès quand bon nous semble .


----------



## Th__72 (22 Mai 2013)

Salut 

J'ai trouvé cette barette de 8 Go en 1333 MHz : http://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CMSO8G...&qid=1369235888&sr=1-21&keywords=ddr3+1333+so

Je souhaiterais en équiper mon Macbook pro mi-2010 pour avoir la config suivante :

1x 8 Go 1333 MHz
1x 2 Go 1066 MHz

Le mac est en 1066 MHz d'origine. Est-ce bon malgré tout ? Je sais qu'il ne faut pas utiliser une "sous-fréquence" mais qu'en est-il d'une barrette avec une meilleure fréquence ?

Merci


----------



## VeryBigBro (22 Mai 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Pourquoi c'est pas bon ? ... c'est pas un coup de baguette magique, je te conseille de te pencher sur les définitions



C'est mes restes de windows user, désolé :rose:


----------



## LordKinaway (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je dois prochainement switcher pour un macbook pro 13" (j'attends le WWDC pour voir ce qu'ils vont proposer ).

Je pense prendre le modèle de base et changer la mémoire. A la base, je souhaitais mettre 2x4GO de RAM mais je me demandais s'il n'était pas préférable de passer directement à 2x8GO afin d'éviter un nouvel achat dans peu de temps ?

Mes utilisations :

- Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, bientôt Dreamweaver. Il m'arrive d'utiliser deux ou trois de ces logiciels en même temps mais ça reste de l'utilisation simple pour le moment.

- Final Cut Pro de temps en temps, jamais de "gros" projet.

En plus de ces logiciels, j'utilise (parfois en même temps) : navigateur web, lecteur video, suite Office, torrent, ...

Le 2x8Go est-il surestimé ou inutile ?

Je pense ajouter plus tard un SSD pour améliorer les perf' (mais ça c'est un autre débat ...)

Merci beaucoup de vos conseils !


----------



## Dante059 (28 Mai 2013)

@Th__72 :

Salut à toi !

Logiquement si tu mets seulement la barrette en 1333 MHz, l'ordinateur devrait l'accepter sans problème (d'après ce que je lis sur divers forums). 

Par contre si tu mets à la fois une barrette en 1333 MHz ET 1066 MHz, je pense que la fréquence de la barrette en 1333 passera à 1066, elle sera downgradée en quelques sortes. Mais ça fonctionnera. Tu auras donc 10 Go de RAM en 1066 MHz.

Le désavantage de la situation est que tu ne profiteras pas du Dual-Channel (barrettes de même capacité et mêmes fréquences, censé augmenter la bande passante), voir ici :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_double


@LordKinaway :

Bonjour également !

Selon moi, tu peux prendre directement 2*8 Go, ça t'évitera effectivement d'effectuer un second achat, surtout si c'est une machine que tu comptes garder quelques temps.

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT102464BF160B

Et effectivement, fais le montage toi même, ça te permettra d'économiser pas mal d'argent et ça ne fais pas sauter la garantie, dès lors que tu fais ça proprement


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Qui peut le plus peut le moins  , je passerais  directement à 16Go, surtout pour la suite Adobe qui est "ramivore".
Tu peux augmenter la RAM, si c'est un _MBP 13 Mid 2012_  et non un MBP Retina 13.


----------



## LordKinaway (28 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'attends donc la WWDC pour voir s'il y a de nouveaux produits mais de toute façon mon budget ne me permet pas l'achat d'un retina donc je resterai sur un classic qui me permettra de changer la RAM.

Une marque préférable ? J'ai lu sur le forum que Crucial était très bien, mais je suis ouvert à toute proposition !  

EDIT : Je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Dante059. Merci à toi aussi ! Du coup cela confirme ce que j'avais lu sur Crucial. 

Pour 20&#8364; de plus que l'option 8GB sur l'apple store, j'ai du 16GB en achetant chez Crucial et en installant moi-même ...


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2013)

LordKinaway a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, j'attends donc la WWDC pour voir s'il y a de nouveaux produits mais de toute façon mon budget ne me permet pas l'achat d'un retina donc je resterai sur un classic qui me permettra de changer la RAM.
> 
> Une marque préférable ? J'ai lu sur le forum que Crucial était très bien, mais je suis ouvert à toute proposition !



Oui,la Crucial a bonne presse sur MacG, j'en utilise moi-même mais également de la _sans marque_.
Suis le lien de Dante059.


----------



## Dante059 (28 Mai 2013)

Tu as les mémoires Macway aussi :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25615/memoire-16-go-2-x-8-go-sodimm-1600-mhz-ddr3-pc3-12800.html

Le prix est sensiblement le même, mais je n'ai jamais essayé


----------



## LordKinaway (28 Mai 2013)

J'ai encore quelques jours pour faire mon choix, je vais lire les avis sur le net.

Encore merci pour votre aide ! 

Encore une question : j'ai lu sur certains sites qu'il était préférable de s'équiper d'un bracelet anti-statique pour changer la RAM, est-ce vrai ?


----------



## Jacques L (28 Mai 2013)

J'ai de la MacWay, et c'est sans problème, justement si on a un problème de choix, un coup de fil et ils sont de bon conseil. 
Pour le bracelet antistatique, ça ne me paraît pas indispensable, par contre éviter d'être sur de la moquette synthétique et de caresser le chat en même temps,  toucher un robinet juste avant d'opérer permet de se décharger de toute ton électricité statique éventuelle :sleep:


----------



## LordKinaway (28 Mai 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai de la MacWay, et c'est sans problème, justement si on a un problème de choix, un coup de fil et ils sont de bon conseil.
> Pour le bracelet antistatique, ça ne me paraît pas indispensable, par contre éviter d'être sur de la moquette synthétique et de caresser le chat en même temps,  toucher un robinet juste avant d'opérer permet de se décharger de toute ton électricité statique éventuelle :sleep:



Merci pour le conseil !


----------



## UnixDev (28 Mai 2013)

Salut tout le monde , j'ai une petite question , c'est pas bien clair dans ma tete , La J'ai recupéré un MPB 15Pouces Fin-2011 , sur le site d'apple , il y est ecrit que la RAM de base est en DDR3 4Go à 1066Mhz , en l'ocurence , la il n'y a que deux fois 1Go à 1333Mhz (autant vous dire que c'est une tortue le truc ) , je voudrais donc monter à 4 ou 8 , et pour ca j'aimerais savoir quelle frequence je dois prendre pour mes nouvelles barrettes , quelles sont les fréquences compatibles avec mon mac ? 

Merci a vous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

vérifie dans &#63743; / à propose de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / matériel, que l'identifiant du modèle est bien 8,2.

Si oui : 

16 GB (Actual) 8 GB (Apple)
Memory Slots	2 - 204-pin PC-10600 (*1333 MH*z) DDR3 SO-DIMM

Pour la 1666 MHz, je ne sais pas.


----------



## UnixDev (28 Mai 2013)

Oui c'est 8.2 , et petite erreur de frappe , sur le site d'apple , la preconisee est en 1066Mhz


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Tu ne confonds pas avec le *10600* ?

Car tous les MBP 2011 sont en *1333 MHz.*


----------



## UnixDev (28 Mai 2013)

Oulala , je raconte nimporte quoi , excuses moi , la actuellement 2 Go à 1067 Mhz . donc je suis pas sur de pouvoir mettre 2 x 4Go à 1333 &#8230; je poste un screenshot la


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

*MBP 8,2* d'après Mactracker :





_(le mien qui est Early 2011 est bien en 1333 MHz)_


----------



## UnixDev (28 Mai 2013)

Donc en fait la fréquence si je comprend bien , on peut en mettre moins que la préconisée , mais jamais plus &#8230;?

edit : Je vais reposter un sujet a part entiere car cette histoire est bien louche


----------



## Th__72 (28 Mai 2013)

Dante059 a dit:


> @Th__72 :
> 
> Salut à toi !
> 
> ...


Merci à toi 

Je vais partir sur les 10 Go dans ce cas


----------



## LordKinaway (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je reviens avec une petite question, l'augmentation de la RAM peut-elle influer (positivement ou négativement) sur la chaleur de l'ordinateur ? 

Merci !


----------



## Dante059 (29 Mai 2013)

@LordKinaway : 

Pas du tout, je suis passé de 4 à 8 Go sur le mien l'an passé, mes emplacements de mémoire tournent entre 30 et 40 ° 


@UnixDev :

J'ai un Macbook Pro 13" Début 2011, avec d'origine 4 Go de RAM en 1333 MHz, j'y ai mis 8 Go en 1600 MHz, zéro soucis !


----------



## LordKinaway (29 Mai 2013)

@Dante059 : Réponse rapide et efficace ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## DaVlad (16 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à doper mon MBP 15 late 2008 en achetant SSD et barettes de mémoires.
Mais après qques recherches, je suis un peu perdu :
Le site de la Pomme annonce que 4 Go est un maximum, mais je trouve sur certains forums la possibilité de passer à 8 Go (parfois plus mais je n'ose pas du tout y croire).

Pourriez vous me donner un moyen fiable de savoir si cela est possible avant d'acheter ?

Je mets ici qques infos... dites moi si besoin d'autres choses :
  Nom du modèle:    MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle:    MacBookPro5,1
  Nom du processeur:    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur:    2,4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs:    1
  Nombre total de curs:    2
  Cache de niveau 2:    3 Mo
  Mémoire:    4 Go
  Vitesse du bus:    1,07 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage:    MBP51.007E.B06
  Version SMC (système):    1.33f8
  Numéro de série (système):    W88486DJ1G0

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2013)

Bonjour 
Sur ton MBP15 late 2008, tu peux mettre 8Go de RAM modèle :  PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM.


----------



## DaVlad (16 Juin 2013)

Wow
Rapide comme réponse !
Sympa

Tu es sûr ? Tu as sauté le pas ou tu connais qqu'un qui l'a fait ?
Si oui c'est une bonne nouvelle

Auquel cas, aurais tu une marque à conseiller ?
(je verrais si je prends un SSD de la même marque dans ce cas là...)

Merci en tout cas pour ton retour


----------



## kaos (16 Juin 2013)

Prends ton Matos en ligne chez Crucial, pas cher et très bon support / service après vente et leur matériel est devenu un standard ( sans mauvaises surprises ) pour les User's Mac.

Le montage de tout ça te prendra 1O Min Maximum et ne demande pas de compétences particulières.


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2013)

DaVlad a dit:


> Wow
> 
> Tu es sûr ?
> Tu as sauté le pas ou tu connais qqu'un qui l'a fait ?


1 Oui
2 Mactracker. 


DaVlad a dit:


> Auquel cas, aurais tu une marque à conseiller ?
> (je verrais si je prends un SSD de la même marque dans ce cas là...)


 Crucial  pour le SSD et la RAM.


----------



## DaVlad (16 Juin 2013)

Merci pour tout

J'avais vu des mémoires corsaires et un SSD samsung pro
Mais du coup je vais fouiller vers Crucial


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2013)

DaVlad a dit:


> Merci pour tout
> 
> J'avais vu des mémoires corsaires et un SSD samsung pro
> Mais du coup je vais fouiller vers Crucial



Pour le SSD un M4 en 256GO.


----------



## kaos (16 Juin 2013)

Les M4 n'existent plus, maintenant c'est les M5OO Crucial je crois, donc mieux pour le même prix quoi ... 17O euros pour 256 Go et allez quoi, 3O balles pour 8 Go de ram.

Bref, gros coup de boost pour un billet de 2OO , c'est quand même une somme mais ça les vaut bien, c'est le jour et lla nuit.
Surtout que lla carte graphique s'approprie un peu de ram du coup, et on le sent direct des qu'on sollicite un peu la bete avec un jeux ou autre.

Quand au SSD ben  ça sert a rien d'en parler, faut tester, point


----------



## DaVlad (16 Juin 2013)

Sur le site de crucial ils ne proposent pas le M4 mais le 500... Je prends quoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Ok grillé 
Par contre 30 balles pour la mémoire... Euh je suis plus à 70 moi...
250 euro pour SSD et 8G (2x4) de mémoire


----------



## kaos (16 Juin 2013)

ah ouais ? autant ?  mais je me base sur la DDR3 aussi .. moi j'ai pris une barette de 8 à 45 euros il y a des mois .


----------



## Jacques L (16 Juin 2013)

Si tu coinces au niveau prix chez macway Samsung disque SSD Série 840 - 250 Go 2.5" SATA III 159,90   avec la barette de 4 à environ 40  et 2x4 = 70 tu peux monter ta mémoire à 6 Go 2+4 mais ce n'est pas du crucial, toutefois c'est ce que j'ai mis et je n'ai pas à me plaindre 
C'est vrai que le SSD ça te change la vie


----------



## kaos (17 Juin 2013)

ouais mais je crois que les Updates de bios Samsung sont + galéres que sur crucial, mais ça a peut etre changé ? j'avais lu ça il y a quelques mois, et il me semble, j'en suis pas sur sur, quil fallait passer par un Pc car samsung navait pas fait linterface pour mac ?


----------



## Jacques L (17 Juin 2013)

ben je sais rien des bios, j'ai déballé, j'ai branché et ça a marché 
et puis ça m'étonnerait que macway s'amuse à vendre du matos qui pose problème à l'installation.


----------



## BarnForum (13 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBP 13" de début 2011 avec 4Go de mémoire (2x2Go).
Je souhaiterai augmenter cette mémoire.
Le site Apple indique que la taille maximale de mémoire pour ce modèle est de 8Go (2x4Go).
Mais, me semble-t-il, j'ai lu sur ce forum et d'autres qu'il était possible de monter à 16Go (2x8Go)
Par exemple, chez Crucial avec leur configurateur en ligne, il m'est bien proposé une mémoire à 16Go (2x8Go)
J'ai posé la question chez LDLC qui m'indique que la configuration de Apple est la bonne.
Quitte à investir, je souhaiterais aller au max, mais sans me tromper.

Barn


----------



## geo_36 (13 Juillet 2013)

j'ai un macbook pro early 2011 et que j'ai 2 barrettes de ram 8GO en 1600Mhz

marque Konputeur bay payer 75 les 2


----------



## Jacques L (13 Juillet 2013)

C'est 16 d'après MacTracker ,
Maximum Memory 16 GB (Actual) 8 GB (Apple)
Memory Slots 2 - 204-pin PC-10600 (1333 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## gillesdebda (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de regarder pour changer mon MBP 15" mid2009 pour un MBP 15" retina ou pas.
Sur le site d'Apple, il est mentionné que la mémoire max est de 16Go sur les retina et 8Go sur les non retina.
Or je peux lire un peu partout que l'on peut malgré tout mettre 16Go sur les non retina. Est-ce exact ?

Cdlt,


----------



## Wootacon (28 Juillet 2013)

@lezarddundee : je te le confirme, regarde ma signature


----------



## herculo (20 Août 2013)

J'ai parcouru le topic et je n'y ai pas retrouvé mon problème: la mémoire de mon MacBookPro (OS X 10.5.8 avec 2Go) baisse. Elle passe des 4 Go dispo habituellement (c'est pas lourd, ok) à 0 ko en quelques heures. Je redémarre et ça revient aux 4 bons vieux Go. Bizarre ou pas? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Galuz (3 Septembre 2013)

Salut. 

Je me décide enfin à sauter le pas et à upgrader mon mbp 17" i7 mid2010: ajout d'un ssd et ajout de ram. J'ai 2-3 questions.

1) Pas de souci de marque pour le ssd? (j'ai pris un Sandisk Ultra Plus, j'avais un excellent prix).

2) Pas de souci de marque pour la Ram? Je vois que beaucoup préconisent Corsair. C'est plus cher mais si c'est obligatoire...

3) J'ai lu que certains MB ou MBP peuvent grimper au-delà des préconisations d'Apple. En l'occurrence, le mien est officiellement limité à 8Go de ram. Peut-il monter au-dessus (éventuellement en changeant d'OS, je suis toujours sous Snow)?

Merci pour vos avis éclairés!


----------



## Galuz (4 Septembre 2013)

Pour la question 3), il semblerait que la réponse soit non. Cependant, un mbp 13" mid 2010 pourrait. Pourquoi pas le 17"? 


Le 13"

_Standard RAM:	4 GB	*Maximum RAM:	16 GB** :
Details:	4 GB of RAM pre-installed as two 2 GB modules, no slots free.

**Originally, both the official and actual maximum RAM was 8 GB. However, as confirmed by site sponsor OWC, if running OS X 10.7.5 or higher, updated with the latest EFI, and equipped with proper specification memory modules, this model can support up to 16 GB of RAM.*_


Le 17" :

_Standard RAM:	4 GB	*Maximum RAM:	8 GB*_


----------



## Jacques L (4 Septembre 2013)

en tout cas MacTracker est clair : *8 Go maxi*


----------



## Galuz (9 Septembre 2013)

Avant-hier, j'ai acheté de la mémoire sur le site de Corsair, et ce matin......

_Dear Mr X,
Unfortunately, we are unable to process your order 0123456789, as *we no longer ship DRAM/SSD to EU and UK*. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause. 
For your requested item, please refer to authorized local etailers/retailers who sell Corsair products via searching it at http://www.corsair.com/en/wheretobuy/.
If you have any questions, please e-mail, or call our Web Store at 1.888.222.4346 ext. 270 or 886.3.399.5803 ext. 323.
We appreciate your business and hope that you visit us in the future.

Best Regards,

Mme Y
Customer Service Representative_


On ne peut plus acheter de la ram ou du ssd Corsair chez Corsair.


----------



## kaos (9 Septembre 2013)

Ben ouais 

C'est pour ça que sur le forum on va tous chez crucial ! c'est pas cher, c'est garantie a vie, et le support est français !

moi j'ai acheté une barette de 8 Go que j'ai ajouté a une de 2Go qui était déjà en place.


----------



## Galuz (10 Septembre 2013)

J'ai confondu Crucial et Corsair!:bebe: 

Je vais prendre é de 4 vu que je suis limité à 8.

Sinon, j'ai lu qu'avec un SSD Sata3, il faut le mettre à la place du HDD car le Sata3 n'est pas reconnu à la place du lecteur optique. Vrai ou pas?


----------



## macdebarc (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pourriez-vous m'apporter une aide concernant la mémoire de mon vieux mbp mi 2007 (2.2GHz intel core 2 Duo).  Je lui avais mis 4Go (667MHz DDR2 SDRAM) il y a déjà 3 ans mais j'aimerai savoir si je peux aller au delà des indications maximum d'Apple.

Pensez-vous que je peux l'emmener jusqu'à 8Go ou c'est vraiment pas conseillé voire inutile.

Merci par avance sur vos retours d'expérience.

M


----------



## Jacques L (13 Septembre 2013)

Voilà ce que répond MacTracker pour un MBP medium/late 2007 2,2 Go&#8239;:
Maximum Memory&#8239;: 6.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple) comme tu as 2 slots ça nous fait 4+2


----------



## macdebarc (13 Septembre 2013)

Merci de cette info si rapide. Je ne connaissais pas cette appli.
Penses tu que la  différence de vitesse en 4Go et 6 mérite que j'en achète ?
Si j'écris cela c'est parce que le pack de 2X3 coute 180&#8364;  ET que je ne peux pas me servir d'une de mes barrettes puisqu'il est fortement conseillé  d'avoir les 2 barrettes de même puissance. Donc les 2Go supplémentaires me couteraient cher.


----------



## Jacques L (13 Septembre 2013)

Plus haut, il y a l'exemple de quelqu'un qui a 10 Go (2+8) dans sa bécane et qui s'en trouve bien, personnellement j'en suis à 6 avec 2+4 (le maxi de mon MBP) et je n'ai pas de problème du tout à propos de ça. Il est sûr qu'une barrette de 4 au lieu de 2 de 3, ça va faire une sacré différence de prix


----------



## Maxtrial (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis Mars 2013, je suis propriétaire d'un macbook pro 15" (2,53 GHz Intel Core i5), mi-2010, qui contient 4gb de memoires RAM. J'ai un disque interne SATA de 500 Go et un disque externe de 500 Go qui me sert de sauvegarde Time machine.

Je l'es acheter pour produire essentiellement des séquences vidéo de 10 / 15 minutes. J'en est fais une petite 10ène à mon actif et souhaite progresser en me rapprochant des montages amateur/pro à l'avenir avec des logiciels comme final cut pro.
J'utilise pour l'instant Imovie '11 avec des fichiers Go Pro Hero 3 pour des montages sport/nature. 
Sinon je fais un peux de photo amateur, du traitement de texte, web, mail,...


Mon problème: 
- Je le trouve lent et mouline beaucoup.

Ma réponse :
- A priori je peux changer la ram sur ce modèle donc j'hésite à passer de 4 Go à 8Go voir 16 Go comme c'est une machine que je souhaite garder peut être 4 ans.

Ma question : 
- Est ce que vous me conseillerez de rajouter de la ram ou pas ? 
- Qu'elle budget ram dois je avoir pour passer à 8 Go ou 16 Go ?
- Y a il des sites plus "bon marché " que d'autre comme price mister, rue du commerce, macway ou directement chez un informaticien si c'est plus abordable ?



Merci d'avance pour vos retours.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)

Maxtrial a dit:


> - A priori je peux changer la ram sur ce modèle donc j'hésite à passer de 4 Go à 8Go voir 16 Go comme c'est une machine que je souhaite garder peut être 4 ans.
> 
> Ma question :
> - Est ce que vous me conseillerez de rajouter de la ram ou pas ?


Pour savoir si tu en manques, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir beaucoup signifie manquer de RAM).




Maxtrial a dit:


> - Qu'elle budget ram dois je avoir pour passer à 8 Go ou 16 Go ?
> - Y a il des sites plus "bon marché " que d'autre comme price mister, rue du commerce, macway ou directement chez un informaticien si c'est plus abordable ?


Regarde chez Crucial ou bien chez Macway.
Mactracker indique que ta machine (MacBookPro6,2) ne sait gérer que *8 Go* de RAM.


----------



## piupiu34 (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour! 

Je viens à vous pour quelques questions, j'ai un MBP 15" mi-2012 et j'ai l'impression de 'manquer' de RAM...

Je suis en DUT info, je m'en sers donc assez souvent pour dev., faire des recherches, des projets, des rendus, etc... 
J'ai installé iStat menu pour avoir quelques infos! Et lorsqu'il a du mal à répondre, j'ai remarqué que j'étais souvent entre 100 et 150 de RAM disponible sur mes 4 Go de base...
Ce qui est assez embêtant!
Le mac est 'souvent' long et j'ai souvent la 'palette de couleur' de chargement quand je lance une application ou quoi ... 

Je le 'purge' à la main dans le Terminal, je ne sais pas si ça lui fait du bien, mais au moins je récupère un peu de RAM disponibles...

Donc voilà, je me demander si ça pouvait venir de la RAM puisque j'ai que 4 Go, si j'up a 8Go ( 2*4 Go puisqu'il y a seulement 2 slot dispo) est-ce que je verrais une différence dans la rapidité d'exécution et ne serais plus amené a le purger a la main vous pensez ?

Je prends toutes les infos que vous pourrez me donner ! 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)

piupiu34 a dit:


> Je prends toutes les infos que vous pourrez me donner !


Il suffisait de lire le message au dessus du tien 




Sly54 a dit:


> Pour savoir si tu en manques, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir beaucoup signifie manquer de RAM).


----------



## piupiu34 (21 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il suffisait de lire le message au dessus du tien




Effectivement... Je viens de tester et j'ai 700 Mo de sorties de page. Ça veux dire que mon mac 'manque' de 700 Mo de RAM ?

Edit: 750 Mo maintenant!


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)

piupiu34 a dit:


> Effectivement... Je viens de tester et j'ai 700 Mo de sorties de page. Ça veux dire que mon mac 'manque' de 700 Mo de RAM ?


Oui, tu en manques.
4 Go sous Mountain Lion, c'est (trop) juste.

Maintenant, est-ce le seul problème, mystère
Tu peux aussi Vérifier ton disque (avec Utilitaire de disque) t'assurer d'avoir de l'espace libre et pas de fichiers sur le bureau.


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2013)

je viens de retrouver de la ram, 2X4 Go Crucial
Donc je vais la vendre d'occaz si ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Maxtrial (21 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour savoir si tu en manques, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir beaucoup signifie manquer de RAM).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Sly54 pour ta réponse simple et complete, je regarde sa pendant mon utilisation du quotidien ; ).


----------



## piupiu34 (22 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, tu en manques.
> 4 Go sous Mountain Lion, c'est (trop) juste.
> 
> Maintenant, est-ce le seul problème, mystère&#8230;
> Tu peux aussi Vérifier ton disque (avec Utilitaire de disque) t'assurer d'avoir de l'espace libre et pas de fichiers sur le bureau.




Merci de la réponse ! 
Pour ce qui est du DD, j'ai une partition bootcamp pour windows des fois qui à 6Go de libre sur 60Go et ma partition du mac qui a 80 Go de libre sur 440 Go.
Il n'y a pas assez de place, sa sature tu penses ? Je vais faire de la place j'ai des films et séries a virer!

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (22 Septembre 2013)

pour l'occupation du disque il est recommandé de garder 10% de libre  pour ce qui est de la mémoire, tu a vu le post de Kaos plus haut?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2013)

piupiu34 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du DD, j'ai une partition bootcamp pour windows des fois qui à 6Go de libre sur 60Go et ma partition du mac qui a 80 Go de libre sur 440 Go.


80 Go de libre sur 440, c'est OK. Aucun souci.

Pour ta partition Windows, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Sawashye (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. 

J'ai un MBP acheté fin 2011 (2,3GHz, intelCore I5 avec 4Go de RAM). 
Les mises à jour s'accumulant, le disque dur étant de plus en plus rempli, je sens mon MacBook Pro devenir de plus en plus lent depuis près d'un an. 

Ayant voulu jouer à Neverwinter avec des amis, cela me devient impossible depuis aujourd'hui même. 

En regardant la configuration de mon MBP, j'ai constaté que la carte graphique n'a pas de mémoire dédiée mais qu'elle pioche allègrement dans celle de la machine. Ce qui a pour conséquence de me faire éjecter du jeu puisque la mémoire vient à manquer. 

Dites-moi si je me trompe, mais il me semble que la seule solution est d'augmenter la mémoire vive, non ?

Par conséquent, je suis allé sur le site Apple qui m'indique que mon Mac peut passer à 8Go de mémoire vive (2x 4Go au lieu de 2x2Go si je comprends bien). 
Deux sites proposent de la mémoire compatible Mac : MyWay et Crucial. Sur ce dernier, en entrant la configuration de mon MBP on me conseille d'optimiser ma RAM en passant à... 16 Go !!!! (contre les 8 max indiquer sur le site d'Apple). 

J'ai trouvé donc les deux solutions sur le site de Crucial et je m'interroge sur la possibilité de passer réellement à 16Go (en partant du principe que plus j'en aurai mieux ce sera) ? Est-ce que la machine le supportera ? 
Voici les deux possibilités trouvées sur Crucial. 
8Go, solution max selon le site Apple. 
16 Go, solution max selon le site Crucial. 

Alors, chers forumeurs aguerris Mac, que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Jacques L (22 Septembre 2013)

va sur l'apple store, tu charges MacTracker, c'est gratuit, et tu as toutes les configurations des Mac, les officielles et les réelles  comme ça à l'avenir tu auras les réponses aux questions que tu ne savais même pas devoir poser


----------



## Sawashye (22 Septembre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> va sur l'apple store, tu charges MacTracker, c'est gratuit, et tu as toutes les configurations des Mac, les officielles et les réelles  comme ça à l'avenir tu auras les réponses aux questions que tu ne savais même pas devoir poser





Merci beaucoup de ta réponse. 

Après installation de MacTracker (que je ne connaissais pas, merci du tuyau), il s'avère qu'Apple ne proposait maxi que 8Go mais qu'actuellement mon MBP peut en gérer 16Go. 

Ce sera donc 16Go pour moi, en espérant que cela permette à mon précieux d'être un peu plus vif qu'il ne l'est. 

Merci encore pour cette réponse rapide et complète.


----------



## rom93 (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,
 sur mon MacBook Pro en 13 pouces (de mi 2010) je souhaiterai lui rajouter des barattes de mémoires pour passer de 4gigas à 8 gigas.
Voila les informations que j'ai trouvé sur Apple:
*Nombre d&#8217;emplacements mémoire*            2                            *
Mémoire de base*            4 Go                            *
Mémoire maximum*            8 Go                            *
Caractéristiques de la carte mémoire* 
           - Module SO-DIMM DDR3
            - 30 mm 
            - 2 Go ou 4 Go
            - 204 broches
            - Mémoire RAM PC3-8500 DDR3 à 1 066 MHz

Pouvez vous me proposez un cite internet ou je pourrais en acheter, et également me dire la quel je dois choisir?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2013)

rom93 a dit:


> Pouvez vous me proposez un cite internet ou je pourrais en acheter, et également me dire la quel je dois choisir?



En cas de besoin, tu peux même passer ta machine à 16 Go de RAM (selon Mactracker).
Pour la RAM : crucial.fr


----------



## rom93 (30 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> En cas de besoin, tu peux même passer ta machine à 16 Go de RAM (selon Mactracker).
> Pour la RAM : crucial.fr


Je pense que je vais juste passer a 8gigas je pense que sa suffira largement.
Par contre tu sais laquel je dois prendre?
Je n'ai vraiment pas beaucoup de connaissance en informatique.Et je ne voudrai pas me tromper dans la commande.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

8GB Kit (4GBx2), 204-pin SODIMM, DDR3 PC3-8500 upgrades for Apple MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2010) Laptop/Notebook, CT3309354 from Crucial.com
Sa seraient les bonnes??


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2013)

Oui, c'est OK si tu as bien un MBP mid-2010 (Model Identifier : MacBookPro7,1)


----------



## Maxtrial (7 Octobre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour savoir si tu en manques, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir beaucoup signifie manquer de RAM).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Après avoir regarder l'occupation mémoire depuis vos messages, je suis à 1,40 Go en sorties de page asser souvent. Et il ram...

Après avoir regardé sur " Mactracker ", je peux mettre max 8 Go.

*Donc si quelqu'un vend d'occasion de la mémoire DDR3 1066 mhz en 2X4 Go, je suis preneur !
*


----------



## Jacques L (7 Octobre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> je viens de retrouver de la ram, 2X4 Go Crucial
> Donc je vais la vendre d'occaz si ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


peut-être là http://forums.macg.co/12596098-post1065.html 


hum! la fonction de raccourcis de lien est trompeuse, le lien renvoie vers l'annonce de Kaos


----------



## Maxtrial (8 Octobre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> peut-être là http://forums.macg.co/12596098-post1065.html
> 
> 
> hum! la fonction de raccourcis de lien est trompeuse, le lien renvoie vers l'annonce de Kaos



Merci, je vien de lui envoyé un message.

Pour infos, voici ce que je recherche comme type de Ram :

- 2x4 Go en DDR3 PC3-8500, DDR3 (non-ECC)


----------



## Remaii (24 Octobre 2013)

Yop all,

J'ai acheter des barrete ram 2x4Go 1333Mhz pour un PC que j'ai filer a ma copine suite a l'achat de mon MBP (mi-2010 intel core2duo 2.40) et je me suis dit que j'allai mettre les barretes dans le MBP j'ai essayer et le mac boot pas et émet des bip consecutif ... les barrete sont donc pas compatible? ou sa vien de la fréquence qui n'est pas pris en charge par le mac ? 

Bref pour le moment les barrettes sont retournée sur le pc portable j'ai fait une heureuse ^^ 

si jamais il y a une explication autre que celle que je pense avec une solution je suis preneur sinon je vais acheter des crucial ^^


----------



## yul (31 Octobre 2013)

Salut,
Petite question:
Sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15", puis-je changer ou ajouter de la RAM moi même???
Au prix ou elle est sur l'Apple Store...


----------



## Jacques L (31 Octobre 2013)

Va voir de ce côté Mac Repair - iFixit et en plus ça te montre comment faire, je n'ai pas regardé, mais je pense que c'est possible, comme sur les précédents


----------



## yul (31 Octobre 2013)

Les dernier MacBook Pro n'y sont pas encore...:mouais:


----------



## Jacques L (31 Octobre 2013)

désolé, mais je suis pré-unibody, alors je ne sais pas comment ça se passe avec ceux-ci et la dernière génération en particulier :rateau:


----------



## mikalak (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks sur Mon MacBook Pro 13" (mid 2012) entrée de gamme, j'ai constaté un petit ralentissement et le ventilateur qui ronronne. 
 J'ai actuellement 4Mo de Ram (2x2), et je me dis qu'en rajoutant de la Ram, ça ne devrait lui faire que tu bien. 
Je suis allé sur le site de Crucial ( beaucoup de lecteurs conseille ce site sur ce forum), 
Apres avoir utilisé le 'scanner de système", il me propose plusieurs mémoire, 4, 8, 4x2, 8x2, ...

Je pense que passer à 8Mo ,comme sur mon imac, serait une bonne chose. 
Mais question est la suivante : dois je acheté 2x4Mo (70euros) ou une barrette de 8Mo (77 euros), au quel cas, je pourrais conserver une barrette de 2Mo déjà installé et passé à 1OM0, 
Que me conseillez vous?
merci 
mika


----------



## edd72 (1 Novembre 2013)

"*Quelle ram achetée?"
*
Je ne sais pas quelle RAM tu as acheté, ça tu peux le voir dans "à propos de ce Mac", à moins que la question porte sur le modèle de RAM à acheter.


----------



## mikalak (1 Novembre 2013)

Effectivement, tu as raison, je reformule ma demande: Quelle ram à acheter, je n'ai toujours pas valider mon panier.



*Note de la modération*: discussion fusionnée avec http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/global-memoires-macbook-pro-223164.html


----------



## Sawashye (7 Novembre 2013)

Petit retour rapide sur le sujet. 

Mac Tracker est super. Efficace. 
J'ai pris 16Go finalement. 

Ca fonctionne bien. Après la fluidité gagnée ne saute pas aux yeux. 

Mais c'est déjà ça de pris. 

Encore merci pour l'aide.


----------



## the.co (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai actuellement 2x2Go à 1333 de RAM sur mon MacbookPro qui date de fin 2011. 

J'aimerai upgrader la ram. Au début je voulais mettre 2x4go 1333. Mais après je me suis dit, pourquoi pas acheter seulement une barette 8go 1333 (crucial), et laissé une barette de 2go d'origine ? Pour avoir 10go du coup.


J'aimerai avoir vos avis.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2013)

A mon avis, ça passe (8+2). Mais je n'ai pas testé






*Note de la modération*: bon, je déplace dans "RAM / fil unique"


----------



## WiiD (9 Décembre 2013)

hello à tous !
je me demandais si cette ram était compatible avec Macbook Pro mid 2012

Corsair Vengeance SO-DIMM 16 Go (2 x 8 Go) DDR3 1866 MHz CL10

y'a la même en 1600 Mhz qui a l'air de fonctionné très bien mais comme l'écart de prix n'est pas significatif... 

merci pour vos retours instructifs !


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2013)

Il est recommandé de prendre la même classe de mémoire, soit de la CL11 ... Crucial le précise bien sur son site, mais en théorie la CL10 étant un poil plus rapide en temps d'accès, il ne doit pas y avoir de contre indication. Perso j'ai pris mes 16 Go chez Crucial en CL11 pour être pile poil dans la spec  En plus tu as une clé USB de 16 Go offerte avec en ce moment !


----------



## daouda33 (11 Décembre 2013)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks sur Mon MacBook Pro 13" (mid 2012) entrée de gamme, j'ai constaté un petit ralentissement et le ventilateur qui ronronne.
> J'ai actuellement 4Mo de Ram (2x2), et je me dis qu'en rajoutant de la Ram, ça ne devrait lui faire que tu bien.
> Je suis allé sur le site de Crucial ( beaucoup de lecteurs conseille ce site sur ce forum),
> ...



salut,

alors tu as eu ta rponse car j'ai le même questionnement  acheter un barette de 8 g et passer à 10


----------



## WiiD (16 Décembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Il est recommandé de prendre la même classe de mémoire, soit de la CL11 ... Crucial le précise bien sur son site, mais en théorie la CL10 étant un poil plus rapide en temps d'accès, il ne doit pas y avoir de contre indication. Perso j'ai pris mes 16 Go chez Crucial en CL11 pour être pile poil dans la spec  En plus tu as une clé USB de 16 Go offerte avec en ce moment !



merci pour ton retour !
cependant celles ci ont l'air plus puissantes et une personne met en avis que c'est très bien reconnu, quelqu'un ici aurait un avis ? merci !!

Corsair Vengeance SO-DIMM 16 Go (2 x 8 Go) DDR3 1866 MHz CL10 (CMSX16GX3M2A1866C10) : achat / vente Mémoire PC portable sur ldlc.com

on y trouve aussi de la 2133Mhz mais là...
n'ayant l'intention de changer qu'une seule fois , autant prendre le top direct


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2013)

On a déjà vu sur Macgé des problèmes avec les barrettes Corsair


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2013)

Oui il me semble avoir lu quelques soucis mais il y a un moment. J'ai pris Crucial car les prix sont moins intéressant chez OWC en ce moment, mais si l'euro remontre j'y retournerais vite car c'est plus de 10 ans sans soucis (avec de nombreuses commandes groupées), et garantie que leurs références ont été testées et validées. Sans soucis donc.


----------



## lecautionaute (25 Décembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il me semble avoir lu quelques soucis mais il y a un moment. J'ai pris Crucial car les prix sont moins intéressant chez OWC en ce moment, mais si l'euro remontre j'y retournerais vite car c'est plus de 10 ans sans soucis (avec de nombreuses commandes groupées), et garantie que leurs références ont été testées et validées. Sans soucis donc.


Bonjour,
Je vous présente mon problème. J'ai un Macbook Pro 13" début 2011 qui était équipé d'origine en 2x2Go 1333MHz DDR3. Le MBP tourne sous Mavericks. A en croire les instructions de mise à niveau de la mémoire ("A propos de ce Mac", onglet "Mémoire"), le maximum potentiellement accepté par le Mac est de 8Go. J'ai donc upgradé ma mémoire (2x2Go -> 2x4Go) par la référence suivante : Patriot Signature Apple 8 Go SODIMM 2 x 4 Go DDR3 - PC10600 1333 - Mémoire - Patriot Memory - MacWay.
Depuis l'upgrade (auparavant, je n'avais jamais constaté de problèmes, hormis la lenteur normale de l'exécution des applications, liées au manque de RAM), j'ai des comportements bizarres de mon Mac.
J'ai souvent une fenêtre m'indiquant que plusieurs applications ont été mises en pauses et mon Mac freeze. Je n'arrive meme plus à fermer chacune de ces applications, ni à les relancer, ni à redémarrer le MBP proprement... Je n'utilise pas d'applications spécialement gourmandes, j'ai juste tendance à en lancer plusieurs simultanément (Safari, Calendrier, Notes, Rappels, Skype, iWork, iPhoto) mais je n'ai pas changé mes habitudes de travail avant/après l'upgrade de RAM.
Ca arrive très fréquemment, plusieurs fois par jour, alors que je n'avais jamais eu ce genre de désagréments depuis 2ans et demi que j'ai mon MBP. Du coup je suis moins productif qu'avec mes 4Go de RAM initials (initiaux?) : je perds plus de temps à dé-freezer mon Mac et à relancer les appris qu'à travailler...Je perds facilement 10-15min à chaque fois que cela se produit avant d'arriver péniblement à relancer la machine
1. Je ne m'explique pas la cause du problème. Si quelqu'un avait une idée, cela m'arrangerait...
2. Dans l'onglet "A propos de ce Mac", j'ai bien les 8Go qui sont reconnus.
3. J'ai déjà effectué les tests Apple Hardware au démarrage du MBP et aucun problème n'est identifié...
4. Quand je lance le moniteur d'activité dans ces cas de figure, j'obtiens des valeurs complètement délirantes : 
Le fichier d'échange utilisé atteint 30-40Go  et pour autant je n'ai pas de valeur délirante pour l'une ou l'autre application qui mettrait en évidence une fuite de mémoire....

Bref, j'ai besoin d'aide. J'aimerais (légitimement) pouvoir exploiter les 8Go de RAM et j'aimerais pouvoir gouter à une expérience globalement meilleure qu'avec mes 4Go initiaux. Que dois je faire pour cela?
Merci pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2013)

Remets ta configuration mémoire d'origine. Si tu n'as plus de problèmes, tu renvoies les barrettes, tu te fais rembourser et tu en achètes d'autres (par ex. des Crucial, sur le site éponyme).


----------



## Jacques L (26 Décembre 2013)

En effet, ça me paraît la meilleure solution.


----------



## guillaume_44 (11 Janvier 2014)

daouda33 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> alors tu as eu ta rponse car j'ai le même questionnement  acheter un barette de 8 g et passer à 10



Bonjour, 

alors pout te répondre je viens de changer la ram de mon macbook pro 13" mid 2012. Entrain a quelques modifications, je souhaitais vraiment augmenter sa capacité. Je suis tombé sur une bonne affaire (je ne sais pas si on peut mettre des liens commerciaux, alors si ca t'intéresse, envoie moi en MP). Une barrette mémoire de 8 Go 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 de chez Crucial (CL a priori les memes que les originales sur le macbook Pro).
Je l'ai installé ce matin meme et pour l'instant tout va bien. Je me retrouve bien avec 10 Go de mémoire, et sans problèmes (enfin j'espère). Certains sites disent meme que l'on peut aller jusqu'à 16 Go de mémoire sur ces modèles. Mais Apple ne le précise pas car à ce moment il ne commercialisait pas de mémoire aussi performantes sur le Store.

En espérant avoir répondu a ta question....


----------



## yret (18 Janvier 2014)

yul a dit:


> Les dernier MacBook Pro n'y sont pas encore...:mouais:



effectivement, et donc, qui peut répondre à cette question de savoir si on peut rajouter de la RAM sur les derniers McBk Pro (ou iMac d'ailleurs) contrairement au message de l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2014)

yret a dit:


> effectivement, et donc, qui peut répondre à cette question de savoir si on peut rajouter de la RAM sur les derniers McBk Pro (ou iMac d'ailleurs) contrairement au message de l'Apple Store ?


MBP : on ne peut plus changer sa RAM soi même sauf sur le MBP 13"
iMac 21" : on ne peut plus changer sa RAM soi même
iMac 27" : on peut changer sa RAM soi même.

Après, voir chez OWC s'ils en vont pas proposer un kit "RAM pour MBP ou pour imac", mais ça sera alors un kit spécifique (et plus des barrettes comme on peut les acheter chez Crucial ou ailleurs).


----------



## yret (19 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse claire et utile !


----------



## mickalomono (3 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un MBP 13" mid-2012 dans la configuration de base, c'est à dire avec un i5 à 2,5GHz et 2*2GB de RAM.

Je souhaiterais passer à 8GB, je voulais seulement m'assurer de ne pas me tromper 

Ces barettes sont compatibles? 

http://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CMSX8G...735&sr=8-4&keywords=corsair+vengeance+so-dimm


D'après Apple oui, m'enfin on est jamais trop prudent.


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2014)

mickalomono a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai un MBP 13" mid-2012 dans la configuration de base, c'est à dire avec un i5 à 2,5GHz et 2*2GB de RAM.
> Je souhaiterais passer à 8GB, je voulais seulement m'assurer de ne pas me tromper
> Ces barettes sont compatibles?
> ...




Et on recommence 

Tout d'abord, je te conseil vivement* crucial* , qui au niveau qualité et prix sera imbattable !
Support français et garantie a vie  va sur leur site.

Si tu veux un jour passer à 16 Go, et que tu a acheté 4+4 il faudra alors les balancer ou les revendre, je te conseil donc de prendre *une barrette de 8 Go* auquel s'ajoutera une barette de *2 Go* que tu laisseras en place, pour* 60 Euros* env tu auras donc *10 Go de ram *
ce que j'ai actuellement .
Voilou


----------



## mickalomono (4 Février 2014)

J'ai les 2*4GB de Corsair pour 40, ce qui me fait enfin craquer pour 8GB 


4GB me semblent justes, 8 sont largements suffisants ^^ Du coup j'ai pas trop envie de dépenser plus.

Mais sinon au niveau des caractéristiques, c'est du tout bon?


----------



## solodown (7 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aimerais augmenter la vitesse de mon MacBook Pro (13-inch, Late 2011) car il faut avec les logiciels et de tout , 4 Go ça devient juste... 

Je voudrais donc savoir combien je peux mettre au maximum car certains sites disent 8 Go et MacTracker dit 16 Go 

Puis votre avis sur Comparateur de prix du matériel informatique - Rue-Hardware.com
Cas ?
ECC ? 
Pourquoi un n'a pas de Voltage ? 

Ou encore LDLC SO-DIMM 8 Go (2x 4 Go) DDR3 1333 MHz CL9 : achat / vente Mémoire PC portable sur ldlc.com
(Depuis quand ils font des ram LDLC ? ^^) 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jacques L (7 Février 2014)

Si Mactracker dit 16, je serais tenté de le croire, sinon tu peux voir chez MacWay, ils ont toujours été de bon conseil avec moi&#8239;&#8239;


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2014)

Si MacTracker dit 16 Go, c'est bon. Tu peux croiser avec OWC, du solide aussi, oublie les autres rigolos dont tu parles


----------



## solodown (10 Février 2014)

Même si Apple dit 8Go ? 
MacBook Pro: How to remove or install memory


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2014)

Ce document doit être vieux ? j'ai un macbook pro Mid 2011 et deja à l'époque tout le monde savait qu'on pouvait monter à 16Go

Il est méme possible de mettre de la 1033 ou 1600 Mhz


----------



## solodown (10 Février 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Si MacTracker dit 16 Go, c'est bon. Tu peux croiser avec OWC, du solide aussi, oublie les autres rigolos dont tu parles



Que veux-tu dire par OWC ?


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2014)

Moi je serais toi j'irais sur Crucial.fr , c'est carré, pas cher , garantie a vie ... et leur systeme de recherche par modèle est parfait .


----------



## solodown (14 Février 2014)

De toute façon, de la RAM c'est de la RAM non ? Fin y a quoi comme différence chez l'un ou l'autre à part le prix ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Février 2014)

solodown a dit:


> De toute façon, de la RAM c'est de la RAM non ? Fin y a quoi comme différence chez l'un ou l'autre à part le prix ?


Des Kernel Panic


----------



## Y_E_S (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'aurais besoin de conseils avisés

Je possède donc un MacBook Pro 15" early 2011 (Modèle 8,2) qui avait à l'origine 4Go de Ram.

J'ai voulu le passer à 16Go et j'ai monté les barrettes moi-même


Je suis allé chez MacWay, et j'ai acheté selon les indications du vendeur, deux barrettes de 8Go chacune, Crucial qui ont pour ref :

SODIMM DDR3L 1333Mhz PC3-10600

Comme je le disais, je les ai monté moi-même, j'en ai profité pour cleaner un peu l'intérieur de la machine, qui était très très peu sale, car peu utilisée jusqu'alors, remonté le capot, remis le cordon secteur, botté, tout nickel, je regarde dans les infos système, et j'ai bien 16Go, je suis ravi


Seulement
Il se passe un truc super bizarre, j'ai des kernel panics, uniquement au boot, et surtout uniquement si je débranche le secteur, et boote en alimentation batterie.

Pour être tout à fait complet, ce ne sont pas des cernes panics qui bloquent totalement ma machine, mais donc lors du boot, j'ai plein de trucs qui s'affichent (ça me rappelle mes déboires Hackintosh ^_^) comme en mode verbes, et au lieu d'être bloqué, le mac reboote et démarre ensuite normalement, sur la batterie, donc.

Si j'éteins et redémarre, toujours sur la batterie, ça boite normalement.

Je peux utiliser la machine sans aucun problème, et j'ai bien mes 16Go.
Les informations systèmes m'indiquent que la RAM est OK au niveau statut

Si je remets le cordon secteur, recharge mon mac, et enlève le cordon secteur et boite à nouveau, j'ai encore un kernel panic, une fois, et ensuite tout est OK.

Quand je suis sur le secteur, je peux booter autant de fois que je veux, je n'ai jamais de kernel panic

Mais dès que je retourne sur la batterie et reboote, rebelote, kernel panic :rateau::rateau::râteau:

J'ai zappé la PRam (5 fois de suite) au boot, j'ai vérifié la version de ma ROM pour voir s'il me fallait faire une MAJ SMC, RAS, j'ai bien la dernière version dispo

Je ne sais pas quoi faire
Je me demande si je ne ferai pas un reset SMC, mais à part les kernel panics que j'ai décrits, la machine marche nickel, pas de problèmes de ventilation, de chauffe, de manque de performance ou de clavier éteint, choses qui peuvent nécessiter un reset SMC.


À priori, je suis certain de ne pas avoir touché les connecteurs dorés de la RAM lors du montage

Vous pensez qu'il faut que je demande à MacWay de changer les barrettes???
Elles seraient éventuellement défectueuses?

Pourtant elles semblent fonctionner nickel quand la machine tourne, et affichent un statut OK

Alors que faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h27 ----------

*Très très pénible ce correcteur orthographique*

Je voulais écrire :

Pour être tout à fait complet, ce ne sont pas des *kernels* panic

 comme en mode *verbose* 

 toujours sur la batterie, ça *boote* normalement


 et enlève le cordon secteur et *boote* à nouveau 


Une chierie ce correcteur orthographique (bon, OK, j'aurais dû mieux me relire)
et pas d'outil d'édition?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2014)

Y_E_S a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne ferai pas un reset SMC, mais à part les kernel panics que j'ai décrits, la machine marche nickel, pas de problèmes de ventilation, de chauffe, de manque de performance ou de clavier éteint, choses qui peuvent nécessiter un reset SMC.
> 
> 
> Vous pensez qu'il faut que je demande à MacWay de changer les barrettes???
> ...


Vraiment étonnant ton problème, qui manifestement provient des barrettes mémoire.
Tu peux toujours essayer un démarrage en mode sans échec, même si je ne vois pas en quoi ça améliorerait la situation.

Le plus sage est d'en discuter avec les techniciens de Macway, peut être vont-ils proposer un échanger direct.





Y_E_S a dit:


> Une chierie ce correcteur orthographique (bon, OK, j'aurais dû mieux me relire)
> et pas d'outil d'édition?


Le correcteur amène effectivement des propos curieux quand on ne se relit pas 
Quant à l'outil d'édition, il existe : un bouton _Editer_ te permet d'éditer ton post dans les 3 (je crois) heures après l'avoir créé.


----------



## Y_E_S (2 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, je viens de voir ce bouton éditer, en effet.
Il est sur mon nouveau post, mais pas sur l'ancien&#8230; ????

Bon je me suis résolu à faire un reset SMC, et contre toute attente, je n'ai fait qu'un boot depuis sur la batterie, mais cette fois-ci, il est passé sans problèmes&#8230;
Il faudra plusieurs démarrages dans ce contexte pour confirmer que le reset SMC a agi, mais en tout cas, c'est la seule fois où je boote sur la batterie sans kernel panic&#8230;
Sinon, je passerai chez MacWay si ça continue.

J'avais oublié de préciser, je suis sur Mountain Lion 10.8.5


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2014)

Y_E_S a dit:


> Il est sur mon nouveau post, mais pas sur l'ancien ????


délai de 3 heures puis disparition du bouton d'édition





Y_E_S a dit:


> Sinon, je passerai chez MacWay si ça continue.


OK


----------



## Y_E_S (2 Mars 2014)

Bon, le reset SMC n'a rien changé je viens de me prendre un beau KP en bootant sur la batterie

Demain matin, direction MacWay

Je reviendrai donner des nouvelles...


----------



## kaos (2 Mars 2014)

Au moins avec crucial t'es tranquil, c'est garanti a vie ;D


----------



## Astérie64 (3 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle ici et tout comme Y_E_S, je voudrais booster mon macbook pro de début 2011.
En faisant une recherche j'ai souvent vu conseillées les Kingston HyperX DDR3 PnP 1600MHz à 16Go (vu que c'est pour utiliser la suite Adobe assez souvent, il me faudrait quelque chose d'assez performant).
Est-ce que ça ne risque pas d'être trop pour un macbook pro de début 2011 ?
J'ai repéré celles-ci ici mais avant de sortir la CB je voudrais m'assurer de faire le bon choix (surtout que je n'ai jamais fait cette manip avant...)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2014)

Astérie64 a dit:


> En faisant une recherche j'ai souvent vu conseillées les Kingston HyperX DDR3 PnP 1600MHz à 16Go (vu que c'est pour utiliser la suite Adobe assez souvent, il me faudrait quelque chose d'assez performant).


J'aurais tendance à te conseiller de partir sur du Crucial, en utilisant leur outil en ligne tu ne peux pas te tromper.

Par ailleurs, je suis curieux de connaitre le gain de temps en utilisant ces barrettes _delamorkitue_ par rapport à des barrettes plus "classiques"


----------



## Y_E_S (3 Mars 2014)

je reviens donner des news

Je suis donc allé chez MacWay aujourd'hui, où l'on m'a expliqué que tous les fabricants arrêtaient la fabrication des DDR3 pour ne faire plus que de la DDR3L

Ils m'ont certifié que la DDR3L était bien compatible avec ma machine, et que le problème venait forcément du fait que l'une des, ou les deux barrettes vendues étaient défectueuses.


Ils n'ont pas pu me les remplacer par d'autres Crucial en me disant qu'ils n'en avaient plus en stock, et ils m'ont donc proposé de les envoyer tester en SAV (délai 15 jours environ) pour me les remplacer par de nouvelles à commander.

Ils m'ont proposé sinon de me les remplacer par des génériques MacWay en me disant qu'elles étaient super.

Ils m'ont proposé également de me les remplacer par des NUIMPACT à 189 euros (au lieu de 144 pour les Crucial).

J'ai alors demandé à être remboursé, et ils n'ont pas voulu, en me proposant uniquement un avoir

Là j'ai commencé à m'énerver, car j'avais failli les prendre sur le site de Crucial (de la DDR3 en l'occurrence) à 149 euros, et je ne voyais pas pourquoi le fait d'acheter chez eux devait m'imposer de choisir entre ne pas utiliser la machine pendant 15 jours, ou payer 40 euros de plus pour de la NUIMPACT...

J'avais donc le choix entre :

- Ne pas travailler pendant 15 jours,
- Payer 40 euros de plus pour équiper ma machine et l'utiliser immédiatement,
- Recevoir un avoir de 145 euros pour une boutique dans laquelle je ne foutrai plus jamais les pieds (et je l'ai dit au vendeur).

J'ai horreur de ce genre de fins, mais je me suis résolu à payer 40 euros de plus pour de la NUIMPACT, pour que la machine fonctionne correctement, et surtout que je n'ai pas à y retourner

J'avais déjà eu des problèmes avec eux il y a quelques années, puisque j'avais fait la connerie d'acheter un de leurs disques Alu-ICE, qui était tombé en panne avant la fin de la garantie.
Je l'avais amené au SAV, fait la queue plus d'une heure pour qu'il soit pris en charge, attendu 15 jours, retourné le chercher au SAV et fait la queue encore plus d'une heure, rentré chez moi, et branché le disque dur pour m'apercevoir qu'il n'avait probablement pas été ouvert puisque la panne était toujours présente et identique

Là, j'avais envoyé un mail d'insultes au service après-vente, et leur avait indiqué que deux heures de mon temps était plus précieuses que le prix de leur disque dur, et que je n'y foutrai plus jamais les pieds.
Mais qu'est ce qu'il m'a pris d'y retourner


Résultat, N'ALLEZ JAMAIS CHEZ MACWAY. 



Pour toi Astérie64, je te conseille vivement, comme te l'as dit Sly54, de commander ta ram sur le site de Crucial.

Si ton Mac est identique au mien, voici la Ram qui est proposée

Computer memory upgrades for Apple MacBook Pro 2.0GHz Intel Core i7 (15-inch DDR3) Early-2011 Laptop/Notebook from Crucial.com

Si ton Mac n'est pas exactement identique, repasse pas l'accueil du site, et utilise l'outil de sélection de la RAM en indiquant le modèle exact de ta machine.
J'ai déjà commandé plusieurs fois de la RAM chez eux, des kits 16Go pour mes autres machines, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes, et la livraison est rapide

Voilà, à+


----------



## Jacques L (3 Mars 2014)

Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de MacWay, tous les disques dur ou mémoires ont fonctionné sans problème. Le SSD est tombé en panne et a été remplacé sans problème&#8239;


----------



## kaos (4 Mars 2014)

Crucial a fait un site nikel et même un débutant peu scanner sa machine a l'aide d'une applet Java en téléchargement sur l'acceuil du site.

En achetant un produit crucial dans une autre enseigne on se tape les conditions chelou de retour et de garantie de l'enseigne.

Même merde avec Apple acheté a la Fnac.

*Tu veux du Apple , tu vas sur l'apple store.
Tu veux du crucial, va sur le site Crucial.*


Peut etre n'avaient t ils réellement plus de Crucial mais la DDR3 est tjrs en vente pourtant :mouais: ?

Pas sympa Macway sur ce coup là ...


----------



## Astérie64 (4 Mars 2014)

Merci de l'info pour Crucial, c'est vrai que leur scanner est carrément bien pratique !
(et je note de me méfier de Macway, c'est un coup à s'arracher les cheveux!)


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai actuellement un MBP 13" late 2011, 2,4 GHz Intel Core i5, sous 10.7.5
Avec 2x2Go de Ram.
J'aimerais passer à 2x8Go qui semble être le maximum (et franchement, je ne comprends pas grand chose à ces chiffres mais ça semble pas mal). Et la différence de prix entre les 2x4Go et 2x8Go est tellement ridicule qu'il n'y a pas à chipoter.
Je viens de parcourir ce fil et je m'interroge.

1 Au final, quel sera le véritable gain sur les performances ?
Si on part du principe que je reste avec mon DDI d'origine qui n'est pas un SSD.
À savoir que je fais de la retouche photo et de la création graphique à un niveau purement amateur, tout comme de la vidéo. J'ai sinon une utilisation classique : web, bureautique, musique.
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une caméra numérique et espère faire du montage mais, me connaissant, ça restera sporadique.

2 Quand je lance le Moniteur d'Activité, je lis que j'ai 3,71Go utilisés en fonctionnement classique (Je surfe souvent sur des pages web de photo et c'est en cette occasion que je me retrouve souvent avec quelques lenteurs).
Par contre, je ne comprends pas quelque chose. J'ai lu que certains avaient le "Sortie pages" avoisinant les 700Mo, voire plus. J'ai cru comprendre que ce paramètre était un bon étalon pour déterminer si la Ram était suffisante. Moi je suis à 164Ko. Je lis mal ou je regarde le mauvais paramètre ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> 1 Au final, quel sera le véritable gain sur les performances ?


Tu verras un gain de performances si et seulement si tes 4 Go de RAM étaient limitants. Si tu étais limité, alors tu devais avoir du swap ce qui ralentissait ta machine.
Vu ton paragraphe suivant, tu n'avais pas (ou peu) de swap donc l'ajout de RAM ne va pas améliorer les perd de ta machine.

Par contre, tu vas pouvoir ouvrir plus d'applications en même temps, ou de photos, ou de signets Safari, etc. sans ralentissement.

Enfin le temps de démarrage pourrait être un peu plus long et 16 Go vont être pris sur ton dd, au lieu de 4 Go (la _sleepimage_).





lamainfroide a dit:


> 2 Quand je lance le Moniteur d'Activité, je lis que j'ai 3,71Go utilisés en fonctionnement classique (Je surfe souvent sur des pages web de photo et c'est en cette occasion que je me retrouve souvent avec quelques lenteurs).
> Par contre, je ne comprends pas quelque chose. J'ai lu que certains avaient le "Sortie pages" avoisinant les 700Mo, voire plus. J'ai cru comprendre que ce paramètre était un bon étalon pour déterminer si la Ram était suffisante. Moi je suis à 164Ko. Je lis mal ou je regarde le mauvais paramètre ?


Tu regardes le bon paramètre et tu as donc très peu de swap.
Est ce que tu regardais bien avec tes applications habituelles ouvertes et en fin de journée ?

Enfin, un SSD pourrait apporter un vrai coup de boost à ta machine.

Pour terminer, réfléchis à passer à Mountain Lion (vu que tu es sur Lion) qui est une bonne amélioration de Lion.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2014)

Tu me tue.
Pour de la réponse rapide, c'est de la réponse rapide.



Sly54 a dit:


> Tu verras un gain de performances si et seulement si tes 4 Go de RAM étaient limitants. Si tu étais limité, alors tu devais avoir du swap ce qui ralentissait ta machine.
> Vu ton paragraphe suivant, tu n'avais pas (ou peu) de swap donc l'ajout de RAM ne va pas améliorer les perd de ta machine.
> 
> Par contre, tu vas pouvoir ouvrir plus d'applications en même temps, ou de photos, ou de signets Safari, etc. sans ralentissement.



Disons que, honte à moi, je n'ai pas effectué les tests de manière professionnelle.
Je me suis contenté d'ouvrir plusieurs applications, telle qu'en mon fonctionnement normal.
Par le passé j'ai pu constater des ralentissements quand, par exemple, je travaille des photos tout en regardant (d'un oeil distrait, certes) un film, avec Mail et web en tâche de fond.
C'est la raison pour laquelle je me dis qu'un upgrade de la Ram ne pourrait pas faire de mal.



Sly54 a dit:


> Enfin le temps de démarrage pourrait être un peu plus long et 16 Go vont être pris sur ton dd, au lieu de 4 Go (la _sleepimage_).


Ça je n'y avais pas pensé.
Et, béotien que je suis, je ne connaissais pas cette sleepimage. Merci pour l'info, je viens de me renseigner sur Koicédonc que cette photo de slip.
Il est vrai que 16Go ça commence à faire un sacré slip.
C'est pas que ça me tourmente mais peut-être que je peux revoir mes prétentions à la baisse en me focalisant sur 8Go de Ram.
Petite remarque en passant, je viens de trouver ce fameux fichier sleep, il s'annonce à 4,29Go, pour une Ram de 4Go.
Donc un peu plus.
C'est normal ou c'est de la magie ?



Sly54 a dit:


> Tu regardes le bon paramètre et tu as donc très peu de swap.
> Est ce que tu regardais bien avec tes applications habituelles ouvertes et en fin de journée ?



Ah, tiens, pourquoi en fin de journée ?



Sly54 a dit:


> Enfin, un SSD pourrait apporter un vrai coup de boost à ta machine.



Je suis frileux sur cette histoire.
J'ai peur de faire une connerie à l'install, même s'il n'y a rien de grave, j'ai tout comme y faut niveau sauvegarde.
J'ai cru lire qu'il valait mieux connecter le SSD en lieu et place du SuperDrive et je ne me sens pas de me séparer du lecteur optique. Je m'en sers encore pas mal et j'ai peur de perdre de la mobilité s'il faut que je me le trimballe en externe.
Bref, je ne suis pas prêt à sauter le pas.



Sly54 a dit:


> Pour terminer, réfléchis à passer à Mountain Lion (vu que tu es sur Lion) qui est une bonne amélioration de Lion.


Attention, je vais dire un truc d'un niveau de bétise encore jamais atteint.:rose:
Je n'aime pas le nom du système ni la photo de la bestiole qui va avec, c'est pourquoi je préfère rester sur Lion (venant de Tiger, j'ai déjà mis un gros moment à me faire à Lion sur ma nouvelle machine). Mais je n'ai rien contre le système qui parait très bien.
Et puis, quitte à y aller franchement, pourquoi pas Mavericks (dont le nom sonne mieux à mon oreille, je continue dans la série "les raisons abruties qui vous donnent envie de changer d'OS ou pas") et qui est, pour le coup, gratuit.

En tout cas, merci Sly54 pour ta réponse.
Je m'en vais de ce pas faire un tour du côté de chez cru.fr.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> T
> Disons que, honte à moi, je n'ai pas effectué les tests de manière professionnelle.
> Je me suis contenté d'ouvrir plusieurs applications, telle qu'en mon fonctionnement normal.
> Par le passé j'ai pu constater des ralentissements quand, par exemple, je travaille des photos tout en regardant (d'un oeil distrait, certes) un film, avec Mail et web en tâche de fond.


C'est toute la différence entre "ouvrir plusieurs applications" et "travailler avec plusieurs applications". Seul ce 2e cas est représentatif de ton travail.

Et l'idée de faire le test en fin de journée et de voir ce qu'il te reste de libre après une bien longue journée de travail, avec peut être de la mémoire libre mais non purgée.





lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est normal ou c'est de la magie ?


Sûrement normal (peut être un comptage différent entre binaire et base 10, ou dans un cas le kilo est égal à 1024 alors que dans l'autre le kilo est égal à 1000)





lamainfroide a dit:


> Bref, je ne suis pas prêt à sauter le pas.


Pas de souci.


Quant à ta dernière remarque, autant je pourrais te conseiller Mountain Lion, autant je ne te conseillerai pas encore Mavericks.
Mais c'est un autre débat


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2014)

Merci encore pour tes réponses.



Sly54 a dit:


> Quant à ta dernière remarque, autant je pourrais te conseiller Mountain Lion, autant je ne te conseillerai pas encore Mavericks.
> Mais c'est un autre débat&#8230;


Effectivement, j'ai cru comprendre que Mavericks c'était pas encore ça.
Je m'en ferais une idée quand j'aurais mis la main sur l'ordi tout neuf de mon frangin.
Je prends bonne note du fait que tu me conseilles ML, je ne suis pas totalement obtus, je n'ai pas encore dit non.

Merci mon ami.

PS : ah dis donc, mais comment je fais pour acheter ML si besoin ? Je le trouve pas sur le MAS.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : ah dis donc, mais comment je fais pour acheter ML si besoin ? Je le trouve pas sur le MAS.


Il me semble qu'il est en vente sur l'Apple store (avec un mail d'Apple qui devrait t'envoyer une clef de téléchargement, je crois).


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il est en vente sur l'Apple store (avec un mail d'Apple qui devrait t'envoyer une clef de téléchargement, je crois).


Merci, c'est ça et c'est très clair, j'aurais du un peu mieux chercher.


----------



## AloyseTech (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un macbook pro 7,1 (2010) avec 2x2go de ram à 1066MHz et HDD de 320go.
Je le trouve un peu lent ces derniers temps et je pensais remplacer le HDD par un samsung 840evo de 500go et passer en 8go de RAM.
Est ce que c'est un bon plan? et pour la ram je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre, est ce que le mbp est compatible 1600MHz? Est ce qu'il y a une grande différence entre 2x4go à 1066 et à 1600?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2014)

AloyseTech a dit:


> Est ce qu'il y a une grande différence entre 2x4go à 1066 et à 1600?


Je dirais un risque d'incompatibilité accru (donc de Kernel Panic).


----------



## AloyseTech (20 Mars 2014)

Donc je dois prendre du 1066? Est ce qu'il y'a des meilleurs marques que d'autres? Et pour le SSD c'est un bon choix le samsung?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2014)

Pour la RAM, je te conseille Crucial et la fréquence préconisée par Apple.
Pour le SSD, Crucial ou Samsung.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> ...
> Est ce que tu regardais bien avec tes applications habituelles ouvertes et en fin de journée ?



Sly54, s'il te plait, j'ai tout fait comme tu m'as dit, j'ai regardé le "Sorties Pages" en fin de journée hier, je me suis retrouvé avec 382Mo.
Et ce matin, alors que je n'ai que 2 applications ouvertes (Mail et Firefox), j'ai 385Mo.
C'est normal ? C'est pas censé se remettre à zéro entre deux utilisations ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est normal ? C'est pas censé se remettre à zéro entre deux utilisations ?


Si tu avais éteint puis rallumé ta machine, oui, il y a eu "remise à zéro".
Par ailleurs, utiliser Safari amène à des consommations en RAM différentes selon le nb d'onglets ouverts 

Mais vu les chiffres que tu indiques, tu as u peu de swap. Vraiment peu.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu avais éteint puis rallumé ta machine, oui, il y a eu "remise à zéro".
> Par ailleurs, utiliser Safari amène à des consommations en RAM différentes selon le nb d'onglets ouverts
> 
> Mais vu les chiffres que tu indiques, tu as u peu de swap. Vraiment peu.



Ok, merci, tout compris.
Si la RAZ n'entre en action que lors d'une extinction-rallumage, ça me permet alors de mieux comprendre l'utilisation de ma machine.
Mon dernier allumage date d'il y a une semaine.
Hier j'avais 164Ko de "Sortie Pages" pour une bécane allumée depuis 6 jours, ce qui me permet de dire qu'avec une utilisation minimale (un peu de web et quelques mails) je n'ai pas eu de sawp (ou si peu).
Hier je suis monté à 385Mo en forçant sur les applis, ce que tu estimes être peu de swap, et je suis tout prêt à te croire.
Moralité, je vais m'éviter de monter un 2x8Go sur le bouzin, ce qui pourrait s'avérer parfaitement inutile. Au pire je vais quand même me poser un 2x4Go, histoire d'avoir un peu plus d'air pour les fois où je pousse un peu.

Merci encore Sly54, au plaisir de te recroiser.


----------



## lazarusbf (28 Avril 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai un MBP 17" de 2010, et lorsque je l'ai reçu j'ai immédiatement remplacé les 2 barrettes de RAM d'origine par 2 autres de 4Go.
Or là j'ai un ami qui voudrait éventuellement me racheter mes barrettes de 2Go d'origine, mais je ne parviens pas à trouver la 'fiche technique' de celles-ci pour être sûr de la compatibilité.
Je suis allé sur le Store, mais pour la RAM des MBP de cette époque il n'y a plus d'infos donc là j'ai mes deux barrettes mais sans les spécifications..

Qq'un peut nous aider à déterminer exactement de quelles mémoires il s'agit ? Merci


----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2014)

Si tu as bien un MBP 5,2 ou 6,1 (*), alors voilà les caractéristiques de tes barrettes : 
204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


(*) pour le savoir : Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx


----------



## lazarusbf (28 Avril 2014)

6.1 donc

Tu es certain pour les barrettes ?
J'ai bien un autocollant sur chacune, mais c'est du charabia et on ne voit pas la DIm ni les pin ni rien..

Au cas où, ça dit:

2GB 2RX8 PC-3-8500S-7-10-F1
MT16JSF25664HZ-1G1F1  1012

Mon pote cherche du sodimm de 2gb ddr2. 5300 667, ça n'a donc rien à voir ou c'est compatible ? (ce n'est pas pour un Mac)


----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2014)

Pour les barrettes, tu peux vérifier l'info par toi même en allant dans Information système / Matériel / mémoire.

Quant à la DDR2 et DDR3, les barrettes sont physiquement différentes. Dit autrement, la compatibilité est assurée à coups de marteau


----------



## lazarusbf (28 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour les barrettes, tu peux vérifier l'info par toi même en allant dans Information système / Matériel / mémoire.
> 
> Quant à la DDR2 et DDR3, les barrettes sont physiquement différentes. Dit autrement, la compatibilité est assurée à coups de marteau



Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris, je ne peux pas faire info systême puisque ces barrettes sont HORS du MBP vu que je les ai remplacées par d'autres. Pas envie de démonter mon MBP pour les remettre juste pour vérifier et puis devoir remettre mes actuelles.
Mais merci de ton aide hein, ce n'est pas agressif ce que je dis.  :rose:


----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2014)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris, je ne peux pas faire info systême puisque ces barrettes sont HORS du MBP vu que je les ai remplacées par d'autres. Pas envie de démonter mon MBP pour les remettre juste pour vérifier et puis devoir remettre mes actuelles.


Si si j'ai bien saisi. Les barrettes nouvelles sont forcément comme les anciennes (ddr 2 ou ddr3, par ex.). Donc regarder les caractéristiques de tes barrettes actuelles va te renseigner sur tes barrettes passées (sauf peut être au niveau de la fréquence, si tu avais choisi d'utiliser une fréquence plus élevée).




lazarusbf a dit:


> Mais merci de ton aide hein, ce n'est pas agressif ce que je dis.  :rose:


No problemo


----------



## Sirdeneb (29 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai augmenté la RAM de mon MBP à 8Go il y a quelques temps et tout marchait très bien juste après l'upgrade. Je me suis rendu compte aujourd'hui que mon Mac n'affiche que 4 Go dans "A propos de ce mac". J'ai donc fait un reset du SMC ce qui a résolu le problème jusqu'au démarrage suivant. Et maintenant, impossible de faire voir à mon Mac qu'il a 8 Go dans le chassis. 

Mon MBP est un mid-2009 avec un processeur à 2.26GHz avec Mavericks. D'après ce lien (http://support.apple.com/kb/sp541), mon MBP peut recevoir jusqu'à 8Go. Les barettes de mémoire que j'ai acheté sont les suivantes : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233081 et devraient être compatible avec mon ordi.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2014)

Si tu viens de les acheter, retourne les barrettes, prend des Crucial.
Soit ça marche avec cette marque, dans quel cas le problème provenant des barrettes Corsair.
Soit ça ne marche toujours pas et là le problème serait plutôt hard.

As tu essayé d'intervertir les deux barrettes ?


----------



## Sirdeneb (29 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu viens de les acheter, retourne les barrettes, prend des Crucial.
> Soit ça marche avec cette marque, dans quel cas le problème provenant des barrettes Corsair.
> Soit ça ne marche toujours pas et là le problème serait plutôt hard.
> 
> As tu essayé d'intervertir les deux barrettes ?



Merci pour ta réponse Sly54. On dirait qu'il n'y a que les Crucial qui font l'affaire !

Ce qui m'étonne vraiment avec mes barettes, c'est le fonctionnement aleatoire. J'aurais tendance à croire que soit ca marche, soit ca marche pas. Mais bon, on dirait que l'informatique n'est pas une science exact.

J'avais pas pensé à switcher les 2 barrettes, je vais essayer ça, c'est une bonne idée.


----------



## Sirdeneb (10 Mai 2014)

Bon, j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de commuter les barrettes dans mon MPB, mais je suis déjà en train de regarder pour acheter des nouvelles barrettes. Si je me trompe pas, ces barrettes devront faire l'affaire :
http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-PC3-8...etails+about+Crucial+8GB+SODIMM+DDR3+PC3-8500

Juste pour vérifier, tu peux me donner ton avis et me confirmer qu'elle marcheront bien ? J'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec 2 nouvelles barettes que je ne pourrais utiliser.

Merci d'avance de ton aide.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2014)

Ca m'a l'air correct sauf pour le _CL7_, c'est une notion de latence, mais je ne connais pas l'impact pour la machine


----------



## Crnico (11 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, je me permet de venir sur le forum car j'ai un gros souci avec mon mac 2,4ghz Intel core i5 un 15pouces mi-2010 j'ai acheté un ssd samsung de 500gb et j'ai créé une partition bootcamp sous Windows 7 et j'ai gardé bien entendu ma partition mac sous maverick chacunes des 2 partitions fait 250gb j'ai cependant un message récurant sur ma partition mac "vous avez utilisé toute la memoire allouée" et la le mac plante et je ne peus plus rien faire (a par l'éteindre pas très conventionnellement...) auriez-vous une solution a ce problème? Je suis vraiment très embêté c'est mon outil de travail et la je ne sais plus quoi faire... Ce problème est survenu Bonjour, j'ai un gros souci avec mon mac 2,4ghz Intel core i5 un 15pouces mi-2010 j'ai acheté un ssd samsung de 500gb et j'ai créé une partition bootcamp sous Windows 7 et j'ai gardé bien entendu ma partition mac sous maverick chacunes des 2 partitions fait 250gb j'ai cependant un message récurant sur ma partition mac "vous avez utilisé toute la memoire allouée" et la le mac plante et je ne peus plus rien faire (a par l'éteindre pas très conventionnellement...) auriez-vous une solution a ce problème? Je suis vraiment très embêté c'est mon outil de travail et la je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Ps: j'ai oublié de vous préciser concernant la mémoire vive j'ai changé les 2barrettes il y a un an de sa pour des modules so-dimm ddr3 de 4gb chacun et j'ai bien vérifié ils sont toujours bien reconnu et semble fonctionner... Que faire?


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2014)

Crnico a dit:


> Bonjour, je me permet de venir sur le forum car j'ai un gros souci avec mon mac 2,4ghz Intel core i5 un 15pouces mi-2010 j'ai acheté un ssd samsung de 500gb et j'ai créé une partition bootcamp sous Windows 7 et j'ai gardé bien entendu ma partition mac sous maverick chacunes des 2 partitions fait 250gb j'ai cependant un message récurant sur ma partition mac "vous avez utilisé toute la memoire allouée" et la le mac plante et je ne peus plus rien faire (a par l'éteindre pas très conventionnellement...) auriez-vous une solution a ce problème? Je suis vraiment très embêté c'est mon outil de travail et la je ne sais plus quoi faire... Ce problème est survenu Bonjour, j'ai un gros souci avec mon mac 2,4ghz Intel core i5 un 15pouces mi-2010 j'ai acheté un ssd samsung de 500gb et j'ai créé une partition bootcamp sous Windows 7 et j'ai gardé bien entendu ma partition mac sous maverick chacunes des 2 partitions fait 250gb j'ai cependant un message récurant sur ma partition mac "vous avez utilisé toute la memoire allouée" et la le mac plante et je ne peus plus rien faire (a par l'éteindre pas très conventionnellement...) auriez-vous une solution a ce problème? Je suis vraiment très embêté c'est mon outil de travail et la je ne sais plus quoi faire...
> 
> Ps: j'ai oublié de vous préciser concernant la mémoire vive j'ai changé les 2barrettes il y a un an de sa pour des modules so-dimm ddr3 de 4gb chacun et j'ai bien vérifié ils sont toujours bien reconnu et semble fonctionner... Que faire?





Le problème est que tu as fait beaucoup de choses et il n'est donc pas facile d'identifier d'ou vient le Bug.

Si j'étais toi ...

Je commencerais par vérifier les barrettes de ram dans "a propose de ce mac" et voir qu'elles sont bien reconnues.

Réinstaller OSX sans Windows et etre sur d'avoir un système stable avant d'utiliser Bootcamp.

Cela pourrait aussi venir de la ram qui est instable ? enlever les barrettes et vérifier qu'elles sont bien enclenchées et détectées / Au pire démarrer le mac avec a chaque fois 1 barrette a tour de rôle pour etre sure et mettre de coté la Ram comme source du Bug.


----------



## Crnico (11 Mai 2014)

Les 2 barettes de ram sont bien reconnues et mon système était vraiment stable avant l'installation de bootcamp... J'avoue ne pas vraiment avoir envie de faire un raz... Ça ferait énormément de travail compte tenu de tout ce qu'il y a sur mon mac... Pas d'autres solutions? &#128542;


----------



## matlam (12 Mai 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Et on recommence
> 
> Tout d'abord, je te conseil vivement* crucial* , qui au niveau qualité et prix sera imbattable !
> Support français et garantie a vie  va sur leur site.
> ...



Bonjour,

Intéressant...

Ayant un Macbook Pro 13'' mid-2012 (i5 - 2,5GHz - 4Go RAM), puis-je garder une barrette de 2Go d'origine que je couple à une crucial de 8Go (total 10) ?

Je croyais qu'il fallait des barrettes identiques.

Merci...


----------



## Jacques L (12 Mai 2014)

perso, j'ai 4+2 car je ne peux pas mettre plus et ça marche nickel&#8239;


----------



## Sirdeneb (14 Mai 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu viens de les acheter, retourne les barrettes, prend des Crucial.
> Soit ça marche avec cette marque, dans quel cas le problème provenant des barrettes Corsair.
> Soit ça ne marche toujours pas et là le problème serait plutôt hard.
> 
> As tu essayé d'intervertir les deux barrettes ?



Oui, et ça n'a rien changé. J'ai un nouveau de jeu en cours de livraison. J'espère qu'elles marcheront !


----------



## Sirdeneb (20 Mai 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air correct sauf pour le CL7, c'est une notion de latence, mais je ne connais pas l'impact pour la machine&#8230;



J'ai vérifié sur OWC et sur Crucial.fr, un CL7 fonctionne bien pour mon MBP. J'ai donc reçu les barrettes que j'ai commandées (http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-PC3-8...etails+about+Crucial+8GB+SODIMM+DDR3+PC3-8500). Il s'avère que mon MBP ne voit toujours que 4GB, comme avec les autres barrettes... Du coup, le problème serait plutôt hardware ?

Si j'enlève une barette sur les 2, l'ordi ne démarre pas et fait le son caractéristique d'une RAM endommagée, peut importe la barrette que j'enlève. Du coup, je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce qui se passe. Une idée ?


----------



## trankilman (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,


je souhaite upgrader mon MBP pour passer de 4 Go a 8 Go, j'ai donc acheté les barrettes adéquate. J'ai mis les nouvelles barrettes ( des crucial)...au démarrage....mon MBP bip....pourtant c'est bien des barrettes DDR3, a 1067 Mhz comme celles que j'avais mais a 4 Go.....Quelqu'un a une explication sur ces bip ?

Merci


----------



## Sirdeneb (20 Mai 2014)

trankilman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> je souhaite upgrader mon MBP pour passer de 4 Go a 8 Go, j'ai donc acheté les barrettes adéquate. J'ai mis les nouvelles barrettes ( des crucial)...au démarrage....mon MBP bip....pourtant c'est bien des barrettes DDR3, a 1067 Mhz comme celles que j'avais mais a 4 Go.....Quelqu'un a une explication sur ces bip ?
> ...



Vérifie que tes barrettes sont bien enclenchées dans les slots. Si ça change rien, fais un reset de ton SMC :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964


----------



## Florian0258 (30 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai acheté Watch Dogs hier, je l'ai installé sur mon Mac et en fait il faut 6 GB de Ram minimum pour y jouer, alors que j'en ai que 4, et du coup le jeu ne se lance pas...
J'avais déjà envie d'en acheter, mais vous imaginez bien que ça ma décidé à passer à l'acte ! 

Cependant j'ai un petit problème, sur le site d'Apple, ils disent que je ne peux mettre que jusqu'à 8GB de ram sur mon MacBook Pro, alors que sur le site de crucial qui a analysé mon MacBook, ils me disent que je peux mettre 16GB...

Que faire ? 

Je vous donne toutes les infos ! 

Lien site Apple

Lien site Crucial

Mon MacBook :

MacBook Pro 17" (fin 2011)
*Processeur* 2.5 GHz Intel Core i7
*Mémoire* 4GO 1333 MHz DDR3
*Graphisme* Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 Mo

Merci à vous pour votre aide !


----------



## Jacques L (30 Mai 2014)

sur l'Apple store tu charges mactracker, c'est gratuit et vraiment fiable, tu sauras tout sur ton ordi et ce qui'il peut faire&#8239;


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2014)

Florian0258 a dit:


> alors que sur le site de crucial qui a analysé mon MacBook, ils me disent que je peux mettre 16GB...
> 
> Que faire ?



Ta machine sait gérer 16 Go de RAM.
Après, à toi de voir ton besoin


----------



## Florian0258 (30 Mai 2014)

Et pourquoi Apple dit qu'on ne peut en mettre que 8 alors ? ^^

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas, elles ont été très utiles !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2014)

Florian0258 a dit:


> Et pourquoi Apple dit qu'on ne peut en mettre que 8 alors ? ^^


A l'époque c'était 8 Go (deux barrettes de 4 Go)
Maintenant c'est 16 Go (deux barrettes de 8 Go)


----------



## Silverc75 (6 Juin 2014)

Je voudrais passer sur du 2x4 ou 2x8Go 1600Mhz sur mon Macbook Pro debut 2011 intel core i5 2x 2G0 1333Mhz DDR3. 

1- Est-ce que je vais sentir une grosse différence entre 8 et 16Go (mon utilisation principale: internet + traitement de texte + lecture de film + retouche photo).

2- Quel modèle de RAM acheter ? Quel critère regarder pour s'assurer de la compatibilité et de la pleine performance ? (par exemple le Cl? je ne sais pas encore ce que c'est...)

Merci !


----------



## kaos (6 Juin 2014)

Silverc75 a dit:


> Je voudrais passer sur du 2x4 ou 2x8Go 1600Mhz sur mon Macbook Pro debut 2011 intel core i5 2x 2G0 1333Mhz DDR3.
> 
> 1- Est-ce que je vais sentir une grosse différence entre 8 et 16Go (mon utilisation principale: internet + traitement de texte + lecture de film + retouche photo).
> 
> ...




Pour ce que tu fais ça ne servira a rien du tout,  moi j'ai 8+2 ce qui suffit largement pour faire un peu de son en amateur et meme quelques jeux.

Je te conseille de mettre ton argent dans un SSD, là au moins tu reconnaitra plus ton ordi


----------



## Silverc75 (6 Juin 2014)

> Je te conseille de mettre ton argent dans un SSD, là au moins tu reconnaitra plus ton ordi



C'est la 2e évolution que je voulais faire, passer sur un SSD 480Go (j'ai le Crucial M500 en tête).

Je suis surpris d'entendre qu'upgrader la mémoire vive ne fera pas vraiment de différence.


----------



## hadrien-g (22 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, je possède un macbook pro13" 2,4 Ghz Intel core 2 duo avec 4Go de ram. Je souhaite augmenter la ram en effectuant mes recherches j'ai vu qu'il existe des barrettes de 8Go ici
Je me demande si cette barrette est compatible avec mon macbook et si il peut la ou les gérer si je monte à 16Go ou si je la met en gardant une de mes barrettes de 2Go.

Merci 
http://www.redcoon.fr/B428518-Kings...oire-pour-PC-portable?xtmc=soddim+ddr3&xtcr=4


----------



## edd72 (22 Juin 2014)

hadrien-g a dit:


> Bonjour, je possède un macbook pro13" 2,4 Ghz  Intel core 2 duo avec 4Go de ram. Je souhaite augmenter la ram en  effectuant mes recherches j'ai vu qu'il existe des barrettes de 8Go ici
> Je me demande si cette barrette est compatible avec mon macbook et si il  peut la ou les gérer si je monte à 16Go ou si je la met en gardant une  de mes barrettes de 2Go.
> 
> Merci



Déjà la RAM que tu indiques n'est pas compatibles avec ton MBP13 2010.

Il te faut de la 1066MHz avec un CL7.

L'appariement des barrettes (mettre les deux mêmes) permet d'optimiser les taux de transfert (surtout sur un C2D) en utilisant le dual channel (accès en parallèle).

_En aparté, et ce n'est pas mon habitude: Il se trouve que j'en ai à vendre (changement de machine cette semaine vers un MBP13 mi-2012) de la Corsair "pour Mac" 8Go (2x4Go) 1066MHz CL7 qui a fait ses preuves sur un MBP13 2010 pendant 3 ans.
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/corsai...annel-ddr3-sodimm-memory-kit-cmsa8gx3m2a106c7

Coûte actuellement plus de 80&#8364;:
http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...a1066c7-so-dimm-ddr3-2x4-go-pc8500-68033.html
http://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CMSA8GX3M2A1066C7-Mémoire-DDR3-1066/dp/B00505EZYW

Je te la fait à 50&#8364;. Contactes moi si ça t&#8217;intéresse._


----------



## guilmo (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Cela fait quelques jours que je fais des recherches sur le net sur la possibilité de passer à 16 Go mon MacBook Pro Mid 2010 17' ...
J'ai lu beaucoup de chose notamment diverses raisons pour lesquelles cela ne fonctionnerait pas, certains disent qu'un bus de 1066Mhz ne peut pas supporter 16Go d'autre parle de chipset incompatible, et encore d'autre de bridge différent entre le mbp 13' et les 15' et 17', sans compter que OWC n'indique pas que cela soit possible.

Bref et au détour du web je suis tombé sur ceci :



> Also as an update. with Mavericks installed, I upgraded and ran 16GB on a 2010 17" Macbook Pro (2.53Ghz i5 with nVidia GT330M 512MB) which were all previously software limited to only 8GB!!



cf https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/148841/16+GB+possible+with+OS+X+Mountain+Lion+or+Mavericks

Alors voilà, je voudrais savoir ce que vous en pensez et surtout si quelqu'un a déjà tenté le coup !

voilou, merci.


----------



## Jacques L (25 Juin 2014)

tu charges sur l'App Store Mactracker, c'est un petit programme gratuit qui tient à jour toutes les versions des Macs avec ce qu'ils peuvent ou ne peuvent pas, je pense que tu trouveras la réponse dedans.&#8239;


----------



## guilmo (26 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Déjà fait, comme je le disais OWC (cf message précédent) et mactracker ne font pas état de cette possibilité, cependant ils ne renouvellent pas leurs tests tous les 3 mois et un article datant de 6 mois évoque le fait que ce soit possible depuis Maverick.

Cela serait dans le sens d'un autre article d'une personne qui l'avait fait sur Lion mais il se tapait des kernel panic au démarrage par contre en safe mode il voyait bien ces 2 barettes de 8Go, ce qui indiquait qu'il y avait effectivement un truc niveau logiciel.

Du coup personne n'a tenté le coup jusqu'ici dans la communauté ? Vous en pensez quoi, je risque de perdre 200  alors je réfléchie à 2 fois.

Sans compter que trouver des barettes SO-DIMM 8Go en 1066 c juste impossible ... par contre en 1333 c possible ..?.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h46 ----------

Et d'ailleurs dans un autre sujet ils disent ceci :



> You can install 16GB ram on the 15" & 17" 2010 Macbook Pros if they have been updated to OS X Mavericks (previously limited to 8GB max)
> 
> And have the latest EFI firmware!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2014)

Mactracker indique une limitation à8 Go.

Mais si tu veux essayer quand même d'installer 16 Go (sous Mavericks, avec la màj de l'EFI faite), tu ne devrais pas perdre tes 200  si tu achètes tes barrettes sur Internet : en cas de non reconnaissance, tu as 7 jours (ou 14 jours peut être depuis la loi Hamon) pour retourner le produit. Vérifie juste que le vendeur te rembourse (pas en bon d'achats, mais bien en argent).


----------



## guilmo (26 Juin 2014)

Merci, j'y avais pas pensé, mais du coup j'ai une autre question, impossible de trouver des barettes de 8Go en 1066 Mhz ... je peux utiliser du 1333Mhz ?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2014)

A tester pour vérifier que sur ta machine les barrettes seront reconnues *et* que tu n'auras pas de Kernel Panic.
Je me souviens d'un article sur MB décrivant certains modèles de portables qui acceptaient sans souci des barrettes avec une fréquence plus élevée que celle préconisée par Apple.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> A tester pour vérifier que sur ta machine les barrettes seront reconnues *et* que tu n'auras pas de Kernel Panic.
> 
> Je me souviens d'un article sur MB décrivant certains modèles de portables qui acceptaient sans souci des barrettes avec une fréquence plus élevée que celle préconisée par Apple.




Tous les 2011.
Vendus pour du 8go en 1333 max,
On peut y mettre du 16go en 1600.
Personnellement, j'ai mis de la Kingston HyperX (DDR3L), en 2x8 et 1600 sur le mien et ça tourne terriblement bien !


----------



## denisot (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je possède un MBP 13" mid 2009.
Pour le moment j'ai 2Go de ram (2x1go) autant dire que j'aurais du changer ça il y a longtemps.

J'ai un ami qui peux me donner une barrette de 4go, est ce que je peux laissé une de 1Go à l'autre emplacement ou les deux doivent elles être identique? 

Ou encore dois je laissé un emplacement vide et juste mettre la 4Go.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2014)

Probablement que 4+1 sera OK. Mais il faut tester pour être sûr.


----------



## denisot (10 Septembre 2014)

au prix de la ram j'ai finalement commandé une deuxième barrette, ça fera pas de mal


----------



## Jacques L (10 Septembre 2014)

Si la nouvelle barette est compatible avec ton ordi pas de problème, vérifie sur mactracker (apple store gratuit)


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2014)

denisot a dit:


> au prix de la ram j'ai finalement commandé une deuxième barrette, ça fera pas de mal



T'as bien fait, c'est toujours mieux d'équilibrer les deux slots.


----------



## El lobo (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai lu presque tout ce forum MBP, très intéressant, mais pas un pro en informatique, comprend pas tout, et aimerais comprendre un peu plus :rateau: ...

C'est simple, ça concerne la RAM de de mon MBP, depuis ma mise a jour sur Moutain Lion, (instal. clean) il rame, quand j'ai plusieurs applics ouvertes ... J'aimerais changer mes 2 barrettes de 2Go, mais je ne sais quoi acheter ... Sous me latitudes, difficile a trouver dans un magasin, je doit commander au US ou EU, donc pas envie de me planter.

Le MBP : 15", fin 2008, en alu, proc 2.93GHz, Ram 4Go 1067 MHz DDR3 d'origine, os x 10.8.5.

Alors, je sais que je peu changer mes barrettes mais j'ai aussi lu que vous parliez de SSD ...

C'est mieux augmenter ma RAM ou  un SSD ? 

(je voyage bcp, chaud, poussières, choc, humidité, etc ... je ne sais si un SSD va résister, et vu les tarifs ... que choisir ?)

Si, je reste sur les barrettes, mon MBP peu supporter quoi ? 2x3Go - 2x4Go - 2x8Go ? J'ai lu que je peux presque tout monter, mais que le Mac ne va pas tout utiliser, donc quel est sa capacités max ?

Je m'arrête là ... j'attends vos réponses pour la suite de mes questions.

Merci pour votre aide.
Cordialement.
El Lobo.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour savoir si tu manques de RAM, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir beaucoup signifie manquer de RAM).

Si tu dois en acheter passe par le site de Crucial en sachant que ta machine peut gérer 8 Go de RAM (soit deux barrettes 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM)


Quant au SSD, son rôle est d'accélérer tous les accès disque : démarrage, extinction, lancement d'applications et lecture / écriture de toutes les données. Le coup de fouet est spectaculaire mais ta machine est en SATA II, moins rapide que le SATA III (mais ça, tu n'y peux rien).


----------



## El lobo (24 Septembre 2014)

Hola Sly,

merci pour ta réponse. J'ai fait le moniteur, j'ai pas mal de sorties pages, j'ai oublié de le signaler dans le premier post, pardon. J'avais lu ce truc dans ce forum justement, mon topic ...

Lors de la commande des barrettes, je doit faire attention a quoi ? Je ne connais rien aux références de ces mémoires :mouais: ... Je peux en trouver des plus perfo que d'autres ou c'est juste la capacités qui change, le reste c'est pas "bostable" ? 

SATA II ça ne me dit rien, non plus .... Tu peu m'expliquer simplement, merci.

Si je prends un SSD, je doit quand même changer la RAM, non ? 

Et, un SSD comment ça ce choisi ? (hors budget, bien sur ...) Je doit faire attention a bien respecter quoi lors d'une commande ? 
Et "booster" quoi, quelles données, c'est quoi le max sur mon MBP ?

Je peu le faire moi-même le remplacement du SSD ?

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.

Cordialement.
El Lobo.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2014)

El lobo a dit:


> Lors de la commande des barrettes, je doit faire attention a quoi ? Je ne connais rien aux références de ces mémoires :mouais: ... Je peux en trouver des plus perfo que d'autres ou c'est juste la capacités qui change, le reste c'est pas "bostable" ?


Tu dois prendre ça : 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM (exemple ici, mais ils ont d'autres références).





El lobo a dit:


> SATA II ça ne me dit rien, non plus .... Tu peu m'expliquer simplement, merci.


C'est un type de connecteur permettant une vitesse de transfert des données; le SATA I va deux faons moins vite que le SATA II? lui même deux fois moins rapide que le SATA III. Mais il y a rétro compatibilité.





El lobo a dit:


> Si je prends un SSD, je doit quand même changer la RAM, non ?


Ca n'est pas le même objectif. Mais si ton budget te le permet, alors ajouter de la RAM et mettre un SSD serait top.





El lobo a dit:


> Et, un SSD comment ça ce choisi ? (hors budget, bien sur ...) Je doit faire attention a bien respecter quoi lors d'une commande ?
> Et "booster" quoi, quelles données, c'est quoi le max sur mon MBP ?
> 
> Je peu le faire moi-même le remplacement du SSD ?



Pour le SSD, regarde la fiabilité (taux de panne faible); pas besoin de rechercher le plus performant, le SATA II de ta machine sera le facteur limitant.

Pour faire le changement toi même, regarde sur iFixit.com
(mais là on commence à dépasser l'intitulé du topic _[Sujet Global] Les mémoires des MacBook Pro)_


----------



## El lobo (24 Septembre 2014)

Hola,

merci Sly pour toute ces précisions, c'est chouette. Je comprend mieux tout ce petit monde.
Je vais regarder tranquillement ces barrettes et SSD, je reviendrais si j'ai un doute lors de la commande.

Merci encore pour toutes les réponses.
Cordialement.
El Lobo.


----------



## mangomac (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour! 
je viens de changer les barrettes pour 2x4go 1067MGz  sur mbpro mid 2010 2.66ghz

le slot 2 affiche vide, c'était déjà le cas avec les barrettes de 2 go

je reviens de chez genius bar ils ont nettoyé, interchangé les barrettes, fait des tests 
rien n'y fait.. je rentre chez moi pour réinstaller os sans time machine pour voir si c'est le système
et là magie les 8 GO de mémoire sont opérants
j' éteins mon mac quelques heures apres, en le rallumant je suis repassé sur 4go, le Slot 2 vide à nouveau
que faire ? 
comment réactiver le slot 2 ? 
avez vous des idées?

merci !!


----------



## Tox (4 Octobre 2014)

Malheureusement, cela ressemble à un défaut matériel (le slot 2 sur la carte-mère).


----------



## mangomac (5 Octobre 2014)

ce matin à nouveau 8 go de mémoire
est ce que ça met hors de cause la carte mère? tant que je rallume pas ça tient
par contre quand j'ai les 8 go j'ai potentiellement des sauts de souris , quelques lignes noires très furtives à l'horizontale sur l'écran
et airport instable qui se coupe tout seul..

comment garder les 8 go et la stabilité????


----------



## Sly54 (5 Octobre 2014)

mangomac a dit:


> comment garder les 8 go et la stabilité????


Ca ne ressemble pas trop à un problème logiciel.
Donc si c'est matériel, on ne peut pas faire grand chose pour toi


----------



## Ardienn (6 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Sait-on si il est désormais possible de changer la mémoire flash (Il me semble que ce ne sont plus des SSD, mais de la mémoire flash) sur les macbook pro ultra-récents ?

Peut-on, par exemple, acquérir l'un des derniers modèles retina en 128go et l'upgrader d'un bon gros 512 go / 1 terra ? Ou alors ce n'est toujours pas possible?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2014)

Non, tout est soudé...
Seul les MacBook Pro 13" non rétina, la version HDD, est upgradable.


----------



## Ardienn (7 Octobre 2014)

Ah d'accord, merci!
Bon ben tant pis...


----------



## brazilyann (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais actualiser ma ram et savoir combien mon "MBP 13" 2.4 I5, late 2011" peut gérer comme Ram, 4G, 8G, 16G? Aussi savoir la difference entre DDR3 et GDDR5. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2014)

16 Go de RAM pour le MacBookPro8,1 (MBP 13" late 2011)


----------



## brazilyann (10 Octobre 2014)

Parfait! 
16G c'est ce que j'avais en tête, et pour ce qui est du type de Ram DDR3 et GDDR5?
J'ai lu que la GDDR5 était plus rapide que la DDR3.  
Est-elle compatible avec mon MBP?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2014)

Je ne connais pas la différence (et j'ai la flemme de Googler )

Par contre, pour gagner quelques misérables petits pour-cents de perf, tu risques des Kernel Panic.
A ta place, je resterai sur les spécifications d'Apple : DDR3


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2014)

brazilyann a dit:


> Parfait!
> 16G c'est ce que j'avais en tête, et pour ce qui est du type de Ram DDR3 et GDDR5?
> J'ai lu que la GDDR5 était plus rapide que la DDR3.
> Est-elle compatible avec mon MBP?




en tout cas ton macbook peut gerer plusieurs vitesses de ram 1333mhz , ce que tu as mais aussi de la 1600mhz

Si tu veux je vends 2X4 Go Samsung 1600mhz compatible avec ton mabook

Hors cas tres particulier tu n'auras pas besoin de plus / tu peux aussi mettre 2 barrettes différentes , sur mon macbook j'ai 8+2 Go de marque différente.

Et si tu met 1 barette de 1333mhz et une de 16000mhz ton mac s'aligne sur la moins rapide et brideras la 1600


----------



## Danaradj (12 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que mon macbook pro 15" début 2011 à 2Ghz peut passer à des barrettes de RAM de 8 ou 16 Gb en 1600 MHz ?
Et sachant qu'il y a déjà 8Gb en 1333, il y aura une grande différence si je passe au 8gb en 1600 ?

(les barrettes en question : http://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC3-12800-dordinateur-10-10-10-27-%C3%A9pandeurs/dp/B007Q2JQNW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1HN23QB49MKWQ8NVP6G6
ou : http://www.amazon.fr/Kingston-Impac.../B00KQCOV5C/ref=dp_ob_title_ce#productDetails 
lequel semble meuilleur ?)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Tox (12 Octobre 2014)

Avec les MBP toujours prendre les barrettes préconisées par Apple en terme de fréquence et de voltage. On peut par contre choisir des barrettes de plus grande capacité. Si ton appareil est bien une révision 8,2 ce sera 2x 8 Go (source: Mactracker).

Depuis plusieurs années déjà, le site de Crucial revient en tête des suffrages. Mais je dis ça, je ne dis rien


----------



## matlam (13 Octobre 2014)

Tox a dit:


> Avec les MBP toujours prendre les barrettes préconisées par Apple en terme de fréquence et de voltage. On peut par contre choisir des barrettes de plus grande capacité. Si ton appareil est bien une révision 8,2 ce sera 2x 8 Go (source: Mactracker).
> 
> Depuis plusieurs années déjà, le site de Crucial revient en tête des suffrages. Mais je dis ça, je ne dis rien



Bonjour, d'après ce que je lis Apple est hors de prix. 

Je voudrais acheter de la RAM pour mon MBP 13' mid-2012, quelle différence entre Macway, Crucial ou Corsair ? 
Certains préconisent deux barrettes identiques d'autres non. Si je veux mettre 8+2, ça sera plus vif que 4+4 quand même, non ? 
Sans rentrer dans des détails de grands connaisseurs, pouvez m'expliquer ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jacques L (13 Octobre 2014)

Depuis que je lis ce fil je dirais que ce qui s'en dégage, c'est&#8239;:
- ne pas utiliser de barrette "no name"
- vu le nombre d'aficionados de crucial et corsair, je dirais que ça se vaut, perso j'aime bien Mac Way en fait tout ça ça marche
- on peut mélanger des barrettes de différentes capacité, question comment ferais-je avec mon mbp qui accepte maxi 6 go&#8239;? c'est donc que l'option 4+2 a été envisagée dès le départ&#8239;


----------



## matlam (13 Octobre 2014)

Merci Jacques
Oui je n'avais pas pensé au 4+2 ;-)
Je demande car on peut lire des choses différentes là dessus et je ne peux pas pour l'instant mettre 2x8 (budget oblige)


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2014)

matlam a dit:


> Si je veux mettre 8+2, ça sera plus vif que 4+4 quand même, non ?


Non.
Dans un cas, tu auras 10 Go de RAM; dans l'autre cas, 8 Go.
Donc si tes besoins en RAM sont importants, tu vas retarder le swap en ayant 10 Go de RAM.





matlam a dit:


> Je voudrais acheter de la RAM pour mon MBP 13' mid-2012, quelle différence entre Macway, Crucial ou Corsair ?


Crucial devrait aller (peu probable que tu aies des Kernel Panic).

Après, les autres marques peuvent être OK, il faut tester (j'ai de la _no name_ de chez Macway depuis des années, sans aucun problème)


----------



## Tox (13 Octobre 2014)

Deux mêmes barrettes permettent un accès un peu plus rapide du chip graphique à la mémoire qui lui est allouée en cas de mémoire partagée. Cela reste anecdotique, mais autant le savoir.

Si je cite Crucial, c'est en raison du fait que ce fabricant propose la plupart du temps des barrettes respectant également le voltage préconisé par Apple. Dans de rares cas, cela peut avoir son importance.


----------



## matlam (13 Octobre 2014)

Et bien me voilà incertain...
Je travaille de la photo (lightroom, perfect photo suite, un peu photoshop) et fais de l'acquisition vidéo et un peu de montage (un MBP 13' n'est pas l'idéal pour faire vraiment du montage)

Donc 4+4 ou 8+2 ? Je n'ai pas le budget pour 2x8

Merci


----------



## kaos (13 Octobre 2014)

j'avais 2X4 et je suis passé a 8+2 sur macbook pro.

Je n'ai vu aucune différence même sur des logiciels de musique demandant pas mal de ressources.

L'avantage d'avoir 8+2 est que le jour ou tu veux passé a 16Go tu balance une seule barette de 2Go
Alors que si tu met 2X4 il te faudra tout changer mais d'ici là le prix de la Ram sera dérisoire


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2014)

matlam a dit:


> Donc 4+4 ou 8+2 ? Je n'ai pas le budget pour 2x8


4+4 ne te permet pas d'évoluer dans le futur sans perdre une barrette que tu viens d'acheter.
8+2 te permet d'évoluer dans le futur à moindre coût, juste en enlevant la barrette de 2 Go.


----------



## kaos (13 Octobre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> 4+4 ne te permet pas d'évoluer dans le futur sans perdre une barrette que tu viens d'acheter.
> 8+2 te permet d'évoluer dans le futur à moindre coût, juste en enlevant la barrette de 2 Go.



 Syl54 s'exprime bien mieux que moi


----------



## matlam (13 Octobre 2014)

Ok, tant que ce n'est pas un problème pour le fonctionnement de l'ordi et que je gagne quand même en vivacité avec 8+2, allons-y...


----------



## Tox (13 Octobre 2014)

8+2 sans hésitation !


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2014)

d'accord avec TOX / c'est ce que mon Macbook pro à en ce moment 8+2 (10Go)
mais parce que je joue avec Ableton et des VST.

Dans une utilisation standard / bureautique 8 Go même avec mavricks, ça tourne au poil.

Tu fais quoi *matlam* avec ton ordi ?


----------



## matlam (15 Octobre 2014)

Comme je le disais plus haut je travaille avec Lightroom & photoshop, je vais bientôt bosser avec Perfect Photo Suite qui demande 8Go minimum de RAM. Je fais aussi de l'acquisition vidéo avec Premiere Pro et là, de temps en temps, ça plante...
J'ai l'impression que le creative cloud d'Adobe me bouffe pas mal de ressources en permanence. Depuis que j'ai Photoshop CC, Premiere Pro CC, Lightroom l'ordi mets longtemps à s'allumer à ouvrir ces apps... Je ne sais pas trop si c'est Mavericks, les mises à jour permanentes. Bref tout ça pour dire qu'une barette de 8Go ça me va si dans le fonctionnement je vois la différence


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2014)

Oui effectivement  ça va lui faire du bien.
Suivant ton budget un disque SSD ne serait pas du luxe non plus et t'apporterait un sacré confort, tant sur le démarage machine que le lancement des App et ou la manipulation de tes fichiers.

C'est un investissement a ne pas négliger. un 256Go coute env 13O euros a quelque chose pret. Dans ce cas voit ton SSD comme un tampon / support de travail, le stockage de fichier volumineux se faisant sur disque externe par la suite ...

Voilà,


Bonne install de Ram et à bientot


----------



## kaos (17 Octobre 2014)

Petite vérification SVP

On peut mettre 2 barrettes de différentes vitesses il me semble ?
Je viens de récuperer une barette de 4Go en 1600mhz

sur mon MBP j'ai 8+2 en 1033mhz, dans ce cas je voudrais faire 8+4 et la barette de 4 sera bridée à 1033 c'est bien ça ?


----------



## matlam (20 Octobre 2014)

Oui j'ai pensé au SSD mais je ne me suis pas assez penché sur l'opération "passage d'OS" d'un disque à l'autre... Pour démonter ça à l'air facile mais pour être sûr qu'au lancement tout se passe bien...

Finalement ça serait peut être plus judicieux que de changer la RAM.


----------



## kaos (20 Octobre 2014)

Le démontage se fait en 5 minutes, un MBP n'est vraiment pas dur a ouvrir.

prendre un récipient pour pas perdre les vis , fare attention a la nappe sata, a déclipser délicatement, tu met ton SSD, tu démare en USB avec ton ancien disque ( il te faut un boitier externe USB 6,50 Euro dans lequel tu mettra ton ancien HD )
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/2-5-Boitier-externe-disque-dur-hard-disk-drive-SATA-HDD-mini-USB-VERT-/381026434344?pt=FR_Informatique_Reseaux_Supports_De_Disques&hash=item58b6f1fd28
 
et avec un logiciel de clone, tu copie tout sur ton SSD.

Basta


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> il te faut un boitier externe USB 6,50 Euro dans lequel tu mettra ton ancien HD :
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/BOITIER-EXTE...R-/151447073442?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


Attention, pas celui-là, qui est un boitier IDE, pas SATA.


----------



## kaos (20 Octobre 2014)

J'ai corrigé ça :rose:


----------



## matlam (20 Octobre 2014)

J'avais une idée du principe mais comment démarrer en USB et quel logiciel de clone utiliser sur mac ?
Que conseilles tu comme SSD ?

Merci


----------



## kaos (20 Octobre 2014)

matlam a dit:


> J'avais une idée du principe mais comment démarrer en USB et quel logiciel de clone utiliser sur mac ?
> Que conseilles tu comme SSD ?
> 
> Merci



-Alors pour cloner moi j'ai utiliser SuperDupper (gratuit) 
y'a qu'un bouton, il s'occupe de TOUT 

-Pour le SSD Crucial fait office de patron ici, support français, rien a redire et les prix sont nikel, il y a deux jours j'ai conseiller un 480 Go M500 en promo à 170 euros sur leur site.
il est en rupture de stock mais ça va pas durer 

Ils ont aussi sorti le le MX100, je ne connais pas la différence exact entre les deux mais bon, un prout de mouche surement ?


----------



## Mart-Lo (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai vu plusieurs posts à ce sujet mais je l'avoue, je m'y suis un peu perdu.  :mouais:

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Pro 13" (mi-2012), et il tourne avec 4Go de RAM (2 * 2Go).
Je souhaite la passer sous 8Go, car je crois que c'est le maximum, est-vrai, ou peut-on le passer sous 16Go (2*8Go)?

Donc qu'elles sont les barrettes à prendre, car j'ai peur de prendre n'importe quoi et que ce ne soit pas à 100% compatible..

Une fois les barrettes achetées, est-ce possible de les changer soi-même?
J'avais l'habitude sur mon iMac de les changer, ainsi que de changer le disque dur, mais sur cette machine est-ce vraiment possible?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

Martin


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

D'après la fiche technique de ton MBP sur le site d'Apple, la capacité maximum de RAM que ton Macbook Pro peut supporter est de 8 Go. 

Après honnêtement je sais que sur certains modèles de MBP, malgré qu'il soit aussi indiqué que 8 Go de RAM soit le maximum supporté, il est possible de monter jusqu'à 16 Go (2x8 Go) sans problèmes mais pour le tiens je ne m'avancerai pas jusque là. Peut-être que d'autres membres le savent et dans ce cas, ils ne manqueront pas de te le dire.

Mais officiellement, le max supporté est 8 Go par ton Mac.

Il te faut prendre des barrettes en DDR3 à 1600 MHz (2 x 4 Go donc).

Par exemple, celles-ci sur le site de crucial sont tout à fait compatibles : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-%2813-inch-and-15-inch%2C-mid-2012%29/CT3373647


----------



## Mart-Lo (22 Octobre 2014)

Super merci pour ta réponse rapide! Je vais voir pour celles que tu m'as montrées!

J'attends encore de voir si d'autres membres auraient augmenté à plus de 8Go un MacBook Pro 13" (mi-2012)


----------



## dainfamous (22 Octobre 2014)

via mactracker: il est dit qu'il peux supporter 16Go!


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Avec plaisir 

Ah je vois que dainfamous vient de te confirmer que tu peux monter jusqu'à 16 Go


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2014)

*Note de la modération*: je regroupe dans le _sujet unique._


----------



## Mart-Lo (22 Octobre 2014)

Ah super alors, je vais le passer en 16! 

Pour les changer, quand on a l'habitude de monter des pc sa va ou il faut Bac +10 en électronique? 

Y a a-t'il une grosse différence ressentie entre le passer en 8 et le passer en 16Go ?

Dernière petite question, je suis a côté de ce magasin que je connais bien, celles-ci peuvent-êtres mises sur mon MBP? :
En 16 Go :
->  http://www.grosbill.com/4-kingston_...l11_-606232-informatique-memoire_ddr3_so_dimm
->  http://www.grosbill.com/4-kingston_...9_2_-605696-informatique-memoire_ddr3_so_dimm

En 8 Go :
->  http://www.grosbill.com/4-kingston_...z_cl11_1_5v_-606229-informatique-memoire_ddr3


Merci!!


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Toutes tes barrettes sont compatibles 

Pour le changement des barrettes de RAM, ça n'est pas sorcier. Il faut par contre y aller doucement sans s'énerver car les slots où tu les enfiches sont fragiles.

Si tu ne l'as jamais fait, regarde comment sont fixées tes barrettes actuelles avant de les enlever et place les nouvelles de la même manière 

EDIT : Ici tu as même des explications imagées pour te guider : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270?viewlocale=fr_FR

(Descends un peu dans la page, c'est après tous les tableaux).


----------



## Mart-Lo (22 Octobre 2014)

D'accord super, je vais voir quelques vidéos, voir en premier temps comment ils procèdent, et je m'y mettrai soigneusement et calmement, merci du conseil 

Et enfin pour la différence entre 8 et 16 Go, la différence vaut le coup, ou bof bof?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Mart-Lo a dit:


> D'accord super, je vais voir quelques vidéos, voir en premier temps comment ils procèdent, et je m'y mettrai soigneusement et calmement, merci du conseil
> 
> Et enfin pour la différence entre 8 et 16 Go, la différence vaut le coup, ou bof bof?



Si tu veux, j'ai édité mon message précédent en y ajoutant un lien vers un tuto imagé pour le changement des barrettes de RAM 

Après pour la différence entre 8 et 16 Go, pour avoir mon MBA perso sous 8 Go de RAM et le MBP d'un ami sous 16 Go de RAM, je ne vois absolument pas la différence.

Tout dépend ensuite de ce que tu fais dessus. C'est sur que si tu fais pas mal de montage vidéo (pro j'entends), de la 3D, enfin des travaux lourds quoi, 16 Go te seront très utiles. Sinon pour le moment 8 Go de RAM c'est amplement suffisant (bureautique, multimédia, internet, mails, ...)


----------



## dainfamous (22 Octobre 2014)

c'est fonction de tes exigences en terme de ressource mémoire: si tu as bcp de programmes gourmand (travail video en HD, ou logiciel audio voir de la 3D), alors c'est utile sinon si tu fais que de la bureautique et travaux légers, pas besoin de plus de 8 Go

edit: doublé par FalloutXtreme!


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> c'est fonction de tes exigences en terme de ressource mémoire: si tu as bcp de programmes gourmand (travail video en HD, ou logiciel audio voir de la 3D), alors c'est utile sinon si tu fais que de la bureautique et travaux légers, pas besoin de plus de 8 Go
> 
> edit: doublé par FalloutXtreme!



Désolé


----------



## Mart-Lo (22 Octobre 2014)

C'est sur que appart de la bureautique, mail internet, je fais seulement en plus l'utilisation du logiciel type Traktor & Virtual DJ, qui ne me semblent pas être hyper gourmands..


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Mart-Lo a dit:


> C'est sur que appart de la bureautique, mail internet, je fais seulement en plus l'utilisation du logiciel type Traktor & Virtual DJ, qui ne me semblent pas être hyper gourmands..



Ah d'accord, donc en effet 8 Go ça sera amplement suffisant pour ton utilisation


----------



## Mart-Lo (22 Octobre 2014)

Merci beaucoup à vous pour vos réponses & conseils, en plus rapides! 

Je m'y met, je vais opérer ma petite machine


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Mart-Lo a dit:


> Merci beaucoup à vous pour vos réponses & conseils, en plus rapides!
> 
> Je m'y met, je vais opérer ma petite machine



Avec grand plaisir 
Amuse toi bien à jouer au chirurgien


----------



## Mart-Lo (24 Octobre 2014)

Mémoire changée il y a deux jours, super simple le changement, et on sent un petit plus quand même  l'utilisation quotidienne!


----------



## FalloutXtreme (24 Octobre 2014)

Mart-Lo a dit:


> Mémoire changée il y a deux jours, super simple le changement, et on sent un petit plus quand même  l'utilisation quotidienne!



Ravi d'avoir pu t'aider 
Et effectivement, c'est vraiment pas sorcier


----------



## Ronan29 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

je possède un MacBookPro 5,3 15" 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
avec 8Go de mémoire 1333 MHz DDR3 (2x4Go) 

je l'ai acheté mi-2009

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de le faire passer à 16 Go

Je suis photographe et les 8Go deviennent un peu juste.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Pas possible d'après Mactracker. Je crains que tu ne doivent te contenter de tes 8 Go.

Si tu as encore un disque dur dans ton MBP, peut être devrais tu envisager le passage au SSD qui aura l'avantage de rendre un peu moins lent le swap.


----------



## Ronan29 (10 Novembre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse Sly54

Et zut, je pensais pouvoir rajeunir mon matériel à moindre frais, dommage,
un SSD ça apporte quoi en fait ? j'ai un HD de 750 Mo en interne et une miriade
de disques externes.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2014)

Un SSD apporte de la rapidité à tous les accès disque (démarrage, lancement des applications, accès aux données, etc.)

Le SSD ne permet pas de "calculer" plus vite : c'est le rôle des processeurs.

Mais le SSD peut limiter l'impact du Swap : si tu manques de mémoire, une partie est prise sur le disque dur (temps d'accès de l'ordre de 10 millisecondes); dans le cas du SSD, les temps d'accès sont de l'ordre de 0,1 milliseconde)


----------



## Ronan29 (10 Novembre 2014)

Ok super, merci de ta réponse à la vitesse d'un SSD ;-)
Je crois qu'en attendant de pouvoir reprendre un MBP ou un IMac je vais investir
dans un SSD alors.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Budmysol (16 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Sur mon mbp 13" 8.1, j'ai 4Go de mémoire et ça devient très limite puisque la mémoire utilisée passe jamais sous les 3,9Go avec la courbe de pression élevé (en orange et souvent dans le rouge). 
Résultat, c'est très lent et saccadé lorsque j'appel la moindre application pendant qu'une autre tourne...

Je pensais donc doubler la mémoire (8Go), mais j'ai deux trois questions 
Tout d'abord, vaut-il mieux monter 2 barrettes de ram de 4Go, ou bien peut-on investir uniquement dans une barrette de 8Go ? Le principal avantage étant que si dans le futur je veux à nouveau doubler la mémoire, j'en rachète une de 8Go seulement, sans jeter les anciennes... :mouais:

Deuxième question, est-ce que dans un mbp 8.1 la DDR3L est acceptée ?
Et enfin, quelles marques conseilleriez-vous ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

8+2 Go devrait fonctionner sans souci.
Si tu veux éviter les problèmes prend de la Crucial et reste strictement aux spécifications d'Apple.


----------



## kaos (16 Novembre 2014)

J'ai actuellement 8+2 sur le meme macbook pro que toi (8.1 / 2011)

Le truc c'est que si tu achètes 2X4 Go tu vas payer 70 euros pour 8 Go et tu va devoir balancer tes 2X2 que personne ne voudra d'occasion le jour ou tu voudra passer à 16 Go, 

Tu devra revendre tes 2X4 et perdre encore un peu de tunes


En achetant une barette de 8Go aujourdh'ui (75 environ) tu te retrouves donc avec 10Go (pour le prix e 2X4) 

En même temps, 10Go c'est dejà vraiment bien sur mac pour un utilisateur lambda.

Sinon CRUCIAL est une très bonne marque, garantie a vie, avec des prix correct !


*Il te faut de la sodimm 1333 MHz DDR3 (8Go 80 euros)*
http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(13-inch,-late-2011)/CT3373723

PS / ton Macbook accepte aussi la 1600Mhz (un peu plus cher)

_Je te conseille de regarder les annonces doccasions si t'as un budget sérré , j'ai vendu 2X4Go 1600Mhz pour 47 euros ports compris. c'est aussi une bonne alternative l'occasion !_


----------



## Budmysol (29 Novembre 2014)

Désolé pour la réponse tardive  Mais merci de vos conseils. Je pense prendre une barrette de 8go et je verrais par la suite.


----------



## kaos (29 Novembre 2014)

Tres bon choix ! et tu verras qu'avec 8 Go de plus tu répondra plus vite


----------



## Budmysol (30 Novembre 2014)

Ça c'est pas gagné


----------



## boosterbass (1 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous !!

Je possède un MBP mi-2012 2,5Ghz dans sa configuration initiale c-à-d 4G de ram et disque dur de 500G donc 120G de libres.

Je travaille énormément sur Logic donc les limites sont vite atteintes.

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de passer à 16G de ram contrairement aux 8G que propose Apple sur son site.
J'aimerais savoir quelle marque choisir pour les barrettes svp ?

Et dans un deuxième temps je souhaite remplacer mon DD interne pour un de 1To qui tournerait à 7200t.
Même question que pour la ram... ?

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos réponses.

Denis


----------



## Sly54 (1 Janvier 2015)

Regarde du coté de chez Crucial à la fois pour la RAM et le SSD, tu ne devrais pas être déçu.
(attends peut être les soldes )


----------



## boosterbass (1 Janvier 2015)

Bonne idée pour les soldes !!

Cependant je ne pensais pas aller vers une solution de DD SSD.

Remarque vu que je pensais évidemment garder mon DD en stockage externe je pourrais peut être passer en ssd en interne...

A voir niveau budget ce que ça représente


----------



## pedrodelgado (5 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous,

Je me renseigne aussi en ce moment pour booster un peu mon macbook dans le but de faire quelques montages gopro avec final cut pro X.
J'ai donc un MBP début 2011 en 10.8.5, processeur 2,3 GHz intel core i5.
Et en RAM 2 fois 2G PC3-10600 DDR3  1 333 MHz.
Je voudrais passer en 8G, voila ma question, j'ai lu plus haut qu'on pouvait coupler une barrette 2G et une de 8G, mon MBP peut aller jusqu'à 8G il me semble, est-ce que cette configuration est à  laisser tomber ?
Est-ce que 8g de RAM pour des petits montages video reste correcte ?
Quelles type de barrette ou de marques me conseilleriez vous ? (Kingston ?)

Je vous remercie d'avance d'éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2015)

Mactracker dit que ta machine sait gérer jusqu'à 16 Go de RAM.
Donc pas de problème pour avoir 2+8 Go de RAM.
Quant à la marque, j'irais chez Crucial.


----------



## pedrodelgado (5 Janvier 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mactracker dit que ta machine sait gérer jusqu'à 16 Go de RAM.


Qu'est-ce que c'est Mactracker ?
J'ai appelé l'assistance apple cet après-midi et j'ai donné m'on numéro de série, et on m'as dit 8G maximum


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2015)

pedrodelgado a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est Mactracker ?
> J'ai appelé l'assistance apple cet après-midi et j'ai donné m'on numéro de série, et on m'as dit 8G maximum



Bonjour 
Google est ton amis, mais j'ai travaillé pour toi ===> http://www.mactracker.ca/ (tu le DL sur le l'App Store)

Tu peux faire confiance les yeux fermés à Sly54  et à Mactracker.
J'ai vérifié


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Janvier 2015)

Les 2011 sont tous en Sandy Bridge si je ne me trompe pas.
Début comme fin et le mien, fin 2011 est équipé en 16go (2x8) en 1600, et il tourne très bien.


----------



## Florian36 (6 Janvier 2015)

Je confirme, c'est 16Go


----------



## pedrodelgado (6 Janvier 2015)

Ok super je vous remercie pour vos réponses, du coup si je veut coupler ma 2go avec une 8go il faut que je trouve la même référence (RAM PC3-10600 DDR3 à 1 333 MHz) mais en 8go ?

Ps: je viens d'appeler le magasin pixis situé à rennes, le vendeur m'a conseillé une seule barrette de 8go et de ne pas la coupler avec une de mes ancienne 2go


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2015)

Oui.
Fais l'essai 8+2; si au pire tu as un Kernel Panic, fais l'essai avec ta barrette de 8 Go seule.


----------



## pedrodelgado (6 Janvier 2015)

Ok du coup je vais en commander une de 8Go mais ils n'ont pas trop le choix dans les marques.
Au fait ce n'est pas plus bénéfique d'avoir 2*4 Go plutôt qu'une seule de 8Go ?


----------



## kaos (6 Janvier 2015)

pedrodelgado a dit:


> Ok du coup je vais en commander une de 8Go mais ils n'ont pas trop le choix dans les marques.
> Au fait ce n'est pas plus bénéfique d'avoir 2*4 Go plutôt qu'une seule de 8Go ?




Non aucun probleme, c'est ce que j'ai sur mon MBP "10Go"

Tu peux prendre 2 marques différentes et j'ai meme mis une de 8 Go en 1333mhz et une de 4 en 1600mhz et ça a marché mais je nai pas réellement utilisé l'ordinateur (je pense que la 1600mhz est bridé et se met a 1333)

Bref, tu peux mélanger marque et capacité sans problemes ....


----------



## pedrodelgado (6 Janvier 2015)

En m'intéressant au fonctionnement de la RAM je viens de découvrir memory clean, après une purge, j'ai optimisé l'espace disponible et la température du mac n'a jamais été aussi basse (37° en moyenne) avec safari ouvert


----------



## pedrodelgado (7 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous du coup j'ai acheté une barrette de 8go, seul hic elle est en 1600 MHz et celles d'origines en 1333.
Donc je l'ai installé, (couplé avec la 2go à 1333Mhz) pendant les 10 premières min tous se passe bien, j'ai fait quelques tests avec final cut, déjà plus fluide avec 10Go ! mais maintenant et ce depuis 15 min mon ordi chauffe pas mal ! 90° et les ventillos tournent à 6200 t non-stop ! Est-ce normal Docteur ?

Ps: je vais faire un test avec la 8Go seule.


----------



## Ardienn (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Petite question. Comment comprenez vous cette phrase ? 

" Mémoire = 4Go (deux modules SO-DIMM de 2 Go) de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 066 MHz (extensible jusqu'à 8 Go) "
( Lien = http://support.apple.com/kb/SP582?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR )

Cela signifie que la Ram peut être étendue à 8 gigas par module (donc 16gb en tout) ou cela signifie que la Ram peut être étendue à 8 Gb au total ( donc 4gb par module) ?


----------



## subsole (27 Janvier 2015)

pillouti a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Petite question. Comment comprenez vous cette phrase ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour 
Pour un MBP 15 Mid 2010 c'est 8Go maximum, en deux barrettes de 4Go.
Modèle de RAM : 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## Ardienn (27 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pour un MBP 15 Mid 2010 c'est 8Go maximum, en deux barrettes de 4Go.
> Modèle de RAM : 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM



Merci pour cette réponse  
(dommage...)


----------



## Farnots (24 Février 2015)

Bonjour j'ai commandé deux barrettes de 4Go pour mon MBP 13 Mid 2012.
Je compte également faire une restauration de yosemite à zéro parce qu'il n'est plus très fluide.

Ma question est de savoir s'il vaut mieux que je fasse la restauration avant de changer mes barrettes de RAM ou l'inverse.
Ou alors si ça n'a aucune importance.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Février 2015)

Farnots a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai commandé deux barrettes de 4Go pour mon MBP 13 Mid 2012.
> Je compte également faire une restauration de yosemite à zéro parce qu'il n'est plus très fluide.
> 
> Ma question est de savoir s'il vaut mieux que je fasse la restauration avant de changer mes barrettes de RAM ou l'inverse.
> ...



Salut

Je serais tenté de dire: commence par mettre ta mémoire à 8 Go puis si besoin, remets yosemite à zéro.

@+


----------



## Farnots (24 Février 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je serais tenté de dire: commence par mettre ta mémoire à 8 Go puis si besoin, remets yosemite à zéro.
> 
> @+



Dans tous les cas je vais faire la mise à zéro parce que il commencer à accumuler pas mal d'éléments obsolète.
Donc je vais attendre avant de faire la remise à zéro.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Sly54 (24 Février 2015)

Dans les faits, peu importe.
Si tu es prêt à faire une clean install de Yosemite, fais le.


----------



## Farnots (24 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans les faits, peu importe.
> Si tu es prêt à faire une clean install de Yosemite, fais le.



L'ordre n'a donc aucune importance ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Février 2015)

Exact


----------



## Farnots (24 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Exact


Super merci beaucoup !


----------



## sigmundus (22 Mars 2015)

Salut tout le monde,

Je songe à remplacer la mémoire de mon macbook pro mais je me pose pas mal de questions. Alors avant de faire mon choix je préfère demander aux connaisseurs !

D'abord pour ma config, j'ai un macbook pro mi 2012, 2,3 GHz i7. Pour la mémoire j'ai 2x2 Go DDR3 à 1600 MHz. 
Je l'utilise assez souvent pour du travail photo ou vidéo mais pas toujours. Ce qui m'embête c'est que même si je l'utilise pour naviguer sur le net (via le gourmand Safari) je n'ai plus aucune mémoire dispo et la petite roue colorée se raboule pour un oui ou pour un non.
J'ai installé des petits soft pour voir tout ça de plus près. Mémoriel Clean m'indique bel et bien que ma mémoire est saturée (0% ou 1% dispo) de meme que menumeters qui montre un taux de pageout important (j'ai la plupart du temps un +1K).

J'ai fait une réinstal il y a peu mais cela n'a rien changé, ou à peine.
Voilà pourquoi je me dis que booster la mémoire peut être la solution. Les recommandations Apple préconisent un maximum de 8Go sur cet appareil mais Mactracker et les forums que j'ai lus me disent qu'on peut sans souci monter jusqu'à 16 Go. Ce qui amène mes questions.

Puis-je acheter une barrette à 8Go est promettant d'en acheter une autre d'ici un an ? Le système peut être géré par une seule barrette ? Je lis partout qu'il faut qu'elles marchent par paires. Je comprends qu'il faut plutôt éviter de mettre une barrette 8Go avec une de 2Go pour garder des bonnes performances grâce au dual machin mais je n'arrive pas à savoir si une seule barrette installée rend le système bancal. J'ai pas vraiment envie d'acheter 2x4Go et de me dire dans quelques mois qu'il faut passer au 2x8 Go.   

De même, si je suis bien conscient que 4Go de ram n'est pas terrible, je me pose la question de savoir si je ne gagnerais pas plus de performance en installant un disque SSD. Est-ce pertinent de le faire en laissant la rame à 4Go ? 

Bien sur vous allez me dire que dans l'idéal il faudrait remplacer les deux mais voyez-vous mes finances ne sont pas inépuisables !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2015)

Si tu as bien un MBP 9,1 ou 9,2, alors ta machine peut gérer jusqu'à 16 Go de RAM.
Avoir une barrette de 8 Go + 1 barrette de 2 Go est une bonne solution, économique.
Ajouter un SSD est évidemment un plus.


----------



## Jacques L (23 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu as bien un MBP 9,1 ou 9,2, alors ta machine peut gérer jusqu'à 16 Go de RAM.
> Avoir une barrette de 8 Go + 1 barrette de 2 Go est une bonne solution, économique.
> Ajouter un SSD est évidemment un plus.


 je n'aurais pas dit mieux, regarde ma signature, ça marche.


----------



## sigmundus (23 Mars 2015)

Ok, super, merci pour vos réponses. Une petite précision cependant, les performances ne seront pas trop dégradées par rapport à du 2x4Go ?

Je pense que je vais acheter 8Go puis un DD SSD et enfin une autre barrette 8Go, ça me semble être le bon ordre.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2015)

sigmundus a dit:


> Ok, super, merci pour vos réponses. Une petite précision cependant, les performances ne seront pas trop dégradées par rapport à du 2x4Go ?


Non.
Quand il y avait le dual channel, l'impact sur les performances était de quelques %. Hormis avec un chronomètre à la main, je ne crois pas que c'était perceptible.


----------



## sigmundus (3 Avril 2015)

Salut à tous,
Je reviens ici pour vous faire un petit retour d'expérience, je me dis que ça peut être utile à ceux qui voudraient faire la même chose.

Pour rappel, j'avais un mbp 9.1 mi 2012 avec 2x2Go de ram. Après discussion j'ai acheté une barrette de 8Go (Crucial) que j'ai installée aux cotés d'une de mes 2Go d'origine. J'ai donc 10 Go en tout.

Plutôt que de faire des tests benchmark ou que sais-je, qui sont pour moi un peu abstraits, j'ai sorti mon chrono et j'ai pris des mesures sur des opérations types. Et le résultat est pas mal, ma machine a repris du peps.
Je mets le temps 2x2 Go >> 2Go+8Go

Allumage : 1'50'' >> 1'30''
dont apparition bureau : 1' >> 1'

Pas beaucoup de changements ici donc.

Lancement photoshop et ouverture d'une photo de 43Mo : 42'' >> 17''
allumage safari  : 35'  >> 14'
allumage mail 40'' >> 17''
Création d'un panorama de 17 images (avec photomerge dans photoshop) :  2' >> 1'
Enregistrement du panorama généré (355Mo): 14'' >> 10''

Là en revanche c'est beaucoup mieux. Et plutôt que de tomber à 0% de mémoire dispo dès le démarrage de Safari, là j'ai grosso modo une réserve de 25% disponible avec mes logiciels habituels ouverts.

Voilà j'espère que ce sera utile !
Ciao


----------



## kaos (3 Avril 2015)

La RAm joue assez peu sur le démarrage, pour augmenter la vitesse de lancement de l'ordinateur et des applications , achete un SSD, tu vas pleurer


----------



## Jacques L (4 Avril 2015)

Oui, c'est le jour et la nuit, tu auras l'impression d'avoir un ordi tout neuf


----------



## sigmundus (4 Avril 2015)

Yep, c'est la prochaine étape prévue !
Mais déjà là, je savoure


----------



## lacrymoboy (7 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous.

Je cherche à booster mon Macbook pro early 2011 et lui mettre 2x8 Go - 1600 Mhz - de RAM.

Je cherche sur le net toutes les infos possibles et j'en conclu que les Kingston semblent être ce qui a de mieux en terme d'efficacité et de réduction de chauffe.
J'ai pu aussi voir que certaines series fonctionnent mieux que d'autres sous mac. Mais beaucoup de test sur le net datent de 2 ou 3 ans …

Je sais il y a les Crucial … Et je ne trouve pas des tests fait par les utilisateurs de Mac récemment sur les barrettes Kingston, notamment les Hyper X Impact.
Sont-elles compatibles avec le Macbook pro early 2011 ? Quelqu'un parmis vous les a installé ?
Je serais curieux de connaitre l'avis de quelqu'un qui ai mis les kingston impact …

En tout cas si quelqu'un peux me confirmer qu'elles peuvent s'installer sur le macbook Pro early 2011, je veux bien vous faire un compte rendu 

Merci de vos réponses.

jfi


----------



## lacrymoboy (11 Avril 2015)

Bon, ben j'ai commandé les Kingston impact … A voir.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2015)

Est ce que tu n'as pas de problèmes de stabilité ? Mon MBP de 2008 a 4 GO de RAM, j'ai tenté de passer à 6GO, il boite, il démarre, mais Safari bloque, et beaucoup d'applications également, lorsque je repasse à 4 GO cela fonctionne normalement. A priori c'est la mémoire, pourtant la RAM est bien reconnue - la RAM est bien de spécification identique, mais pas de même marque (j'ai aussi tenté de changer de port mais cela produit le même effet). J'ai vu sur certains posts que des barrettes de capacité différente pouvaient entrainer des soucis, mais je n'ai vu personne avec ce type de problème.


----------



## lacrymoboy (29 Avril 2015)

Mon Mac semble fonctionner sans problème.
Les barettes son reconnues.
Par contre de ce que j'ai lu, un Macbook "d'avant 2011", c'est une autre histoire (histoire de SATA si mes souvenirs sont bons).
Bonne chance.


----------



## Chmouss (28 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je possède un mbp mi 2012  avec 4 go de rap. Je souhaiterai augmenter la ram car je trouve que c'est très faible. Donc je voudrai mettre une RAM de 8go et une autre de 2Go.
Est ce possible?
Je vais en prendre une sur le site crucial
Merci d'avance



*Note de la modération*: j'ai fusionné avec _la_ discussion unique.


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2015)

C'est possible, mais prend la même fréquence. Sur le site de Crucial avec le petit script Scanner tu sauras ce qu'il faut prendre.


----------



## Geekfou (13 Juillet 2015)

lacrymoboy a dit:


> Mon Mac semble fonctionner sans problème.
> Les barettes son reconnues.
> Par contre de ce que j'ai lu, un Macbook "d'avant 2011", c'est une autre histoire (histoire de SATA si mes souvenirs sont bons).
> Bonne chance.


Bonjour je compte passer aussi à 16Go de ram , MBP 17 fin 2011 , quel est la référence de ton SATA s'il te plait


----------



## euclide (14 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais changer la RAM dans mon MBP 13" mid-2012, est-ce que je peux mettre une barrette de RAM ou est-ce que je suis obligé de fonctionner par paire identique ?

Merci,
@++


----------



## Jacques L (14 Juillet 2015)

Pas de soucis, je fonctionne à 4+2 et je ne suis pas le seul qui soit dans ce type de configuration, alors pourquoi pas 8+0?


----------



## Geekfou (19 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour passage à 8 Go 1600 MHz (2x4Go) sur mon MBP fin 2011 , toute à changer c'est 2 fois plus fluide , les barrette d'origine à 1333 MHz bride bien la machine .
Barrette de Imac  , le petit plus elle sont noir ce qui fait un montage comme d'origine avec les perf en plus


----------



## mnply446 (28 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un Macbook Pro mi-2012 13" non Retina, avec 4 Go de RAM, je constate qu'elle est toujours utilisée à 100%, avec souvent seulement Chrome d'ouvert. C'est normal selon vous?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juillet 2015)

Oui. Pour peu que tu aies pas mal d'onglets ouverts.


----------



## mnply446 (28 Juillet 2015)

Je viens de penser à regarder le moniteur d'activité et en effet je pense que c'est ça... 
Autre question pour changer mes barrettes de RAM, la fréquence doit être absolument à 1600?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juillet 2015)

Oui pour la fréquence à 1600 MHz, c'est bien ce qui est préconisé par Apple.


----------



## Geekfou (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour , bonjour 
depuis ce matin j'ai passer mon MBP 17' fin 2011 à 16Go (avant 8Go), pour ceux qui voudrait upgrade leur MBP de 2011 les ram en 1600MHz sont bien pris en charge , préférer des ram de marques fiable et performante ( ex Crucial , Corsair ...)


----------



## Mr G (26 Octobre 2015)

Petite question @Geekfou : Sens-tu une réelle différence entre 8 et 16?
Merci
G.


----------



## Geekfou (26 Octobre 2015)

Mr G a dit:


> Petite question @Geekfou : Sens-tu une réelle différence entre 8 et 16?
> Merci
> G.


Bonjour au que oui il y a une réelle différence , je peux ouvrir plus de pages internet en même temps de navigateur différent , mes application sont plus fluide à la tâche .De suit parti de 4Go vers 8Go et 16Go


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2015)

Ne pas oublier que le fichier _sleepmage_ augmente d'autant (il prend 8 Go sur le dd / SSD quand on a 8 Go de RAM, mais il prend 16 Go sur le dd / SSD quand on a 16 Go de RAM)


----------



## Geekfou (26 Octobre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que le fichier _sleepmage_ augmente d'autant (il prend 8 Go sur le dd / SSD quand on a 8 Go de RAM, mais il prend 16 Go sur le dd / SSD quand on a 16 Go de RAM)


Merci *Sly54  *pour l'info ,pour mon SSD j'ai vider et verrouillé le fichier sleepmage


----------



## Mr G (26 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci pour les retours, j'ai 8g et un ssd, c'est clair que mbp early2011 a deja pris un bon coup de boost, mais j'hésite à passer de 8 a 16...


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2015)

très instructif 

http://maniacgeek.net/informatique/...de-ram-dont-vous-avez-reellement-besoin/4806/


----------



## wanthang (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis passé tantôt dans une boutique pour remettre 4go de ram sur mon MacBook Pro mi 2012.
Le vendeur me dit ne pas avoir de ram certifié Apple. Mais d'autres barrette standard qui peuvent marcher.
Il veut bien m'effectuer le montage, et si ça ne passe pas, annuler l'achat.

Je voulais savoir si il y avait une différence entre les ram standard et les certifié.
En quoi ça peut jouer ? Performance, qualité des composants etc...
Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce un business ou les ram Apple sont vraiment mieux ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2015)

Te prend pas la tête, va sur le site Crucial, télécharge et lance leur petit script Scanner et tu sauras ce qu'il te faut, cette marque est très fiable et de nombreux membres font des commandes sur ce site, à commencer par moi. Et c'est extrêmement facile à installer.


----------



## Geekfou (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
+1 Crucial recommander, fiable et bon rapport qualité-prix


----------



## wanthang (30 Décembre 2015)

Ok merci à vous. Ça veut donc dire qu'on doit pas mettre n'importe quelle ram? Même si le mac les reconnaît ça peut être risqué ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2015)

Le seul risque, c'est un risque de Kernel Panic (à condition évidemment que tu respectes le format de RAM, hein ).


Mais bon, je fusionne avec le _sujet unique_.


----------



## wanthang (30 Décembre 2015)

Bon ben voilà le gars m'a mis deux barrette de Kingston - pour lui c'est ok


----------



## rama.197 (4 Janvier 2016)

Je peut te confirmer, j'ai mis 16gb de ram crucial dans mon macbook pro mi-2012 et ça fonctionne à merveille  mais 16gb est le maximum, noublis pas ça !


----------



## wanthang (4 Janvier 2016)

Ah bon ? Je pensais 8 go maxi ?


----------



## Geekfou (4 Janvier 2016)

wanthang a dit:


> Ah bon ? Je pensais 8 go maxi ?


----------



## wanthang (4 Janvier 2016)

Bizzare !!


----------



## Geekfou (4 Janvier 2016)

wanthang a dit:


> Bizzare !!


Qu’est-ce qui est bizarre ?


----------



## wanthang (4 Janvier 2016)

Ah oui mais je suis en 13 pouces moi


----------



## wanthang (4 Janvier 2016)

Sur le site d'Apple ils annoncent 8 maximum


----------



## Geekfou (4 Janvier 2016)

wanthang a dit:


> Ah oui mais je suis en 13 pouces moi


Regarde bien la première image #1317, les 16 Go sont compatible sans problème


----------



## rama.197 (4 Janvier 2016)

Je suis en 13" aussi, Apple recommande 8GB maximum, mais le mac peut supporter 16GB *en théorie*. Et donc plusieurs personnes l'ont essayés et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## wanthang (5 Janvier 2016)

C'est bon à savoir ! Merci pour l'info - dommage j'aurai du mettre deux 8 directement. [emoji12]


----------

